# Torres Empire*LR.M. Coming 9/25/11 Woodland, CA



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 7 2011, 08:44 AM~20502625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie




----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 7 2011, 07:31 AM~20502377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop

cant wait, Lifes Finest will be there to support :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf

Looking forward to this great car show. 
INSPIRATIONS Car club will be there to support :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

Blvd Kings will be there


----------



## 73 Lincoln

cant wait for the show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop+May 7 2011, 02:31 PM~20503892-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait, Lifes Finest will be there to support  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 02:44 PM~20503926
> *   Looking forward to this great car show.
> INSPIRATIONS Car club will be there to support :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 04:37 PM~20504328
> *Blvd Kings will be there
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 73 [email protected] 7 2011, 11:15 PM~20506038
> *cant wait for the show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-red63rag_@May 8 2011, 02:05 PM~20508615
> *:thumbsup:
> *













<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>*****TORRES EMPIRE*****</a>


----------



## BIGTITO64

Agreed


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

GONNA BE AT THIS SHOW NO DOUBT LAST YEAR IT WAS OFF THE HOOK. I HEARD IT DID BETTER THAN THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW.


----------



## MYERS60

:nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

THIS IS AN INDOOR OUTDOOR SHOW PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN NEXT WEEK. WE SUGGEST YOU REGISTER EARLY. ESPECIALLY THOSE WANTING AND INDOOR SPOT TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!

MORE INFOMATION TO FOLLOW IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 9 2011, 11:59 AM~20514738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MANNY !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Padrinos

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 7 2011, 07:31 AM~20502377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Padrinos cc will be in the house! Nice Flyer!


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Padrinos_@May 9 2011, 01:24 PM~20515243
> * <span style='colorrange'>
> <a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>*****TORRES EMPIRE*****</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tonyo 67

cant wait gonna be a good show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@May 9 2011, 03:16 PM~20515919
> *cant wait gonna be a good show
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 8 2011, 08:52 PM~20511177
> *Agreed
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>*****TORRES EMPIRE*****</a>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>*****TORRES EMPIRE*****</a>


----------



## 1WIKD79

:biggrin:


----------



## lupe

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for a great show last year and wait for this years show


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 10 2011, 08:53 PM~20526489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chewie




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 10 2011, 11:27 PM~20527852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>*****TORRES EMPIRE*****</a>


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 10 2011, 08:53 PM~20526489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by lupe_@May 10 2011, 04:07 PM~20524337
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for a great show last year and wait for this years show
> *


THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE BIGER AND BETTER


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@May 7 2011, 02:44 PM~20503926
> *   Looking forward to this great car show.
> INSPIRATIONS Car club will be there to support :thumbsup:
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 7 2011, 09:05 AM~20502722
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@May 7 2011, 02:31 PM~20503892
> *cant wait, Lifes Finest will be there to support  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>*****TORRES EMPIRE*****</a>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FOR ALL 3 THE SHOWS LOS ANGELES, DALLAS, & WOODLAND


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@May 11 2011, 01:55 PM~20530999
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> TTTTT For the dedication BLVD KINGS in keeping the lowriding traditions alive !!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/RulesForTheHop.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<a href=\'http://glowtxt.com/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8391/a84ba81dbbcaa28da08d198.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/coollogo_com-295231154.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

1st place will receive $600 and 2nd place will receive $300, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. First Place Winner Will Receive Championship Belt

Their must be three to make a class. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about. 

Single Pump :

- 35 Inch Lockup or less

- 10 batteries or less

- 2 inch or less drop down mounts

- Upper (3") and Lower (2") trailing arms extensions

- 14" Rims or less

Double Pump :

- 35 Inch Lockup or less

- 14 Batteries or less

- Upper (3") and Lower (2") Trailing arm Extensions

- 14" Rims or less

Double Pump Radical:

-Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck cannot get stuck or they will be DQ and 3 makes a class ) 

Single Pump Truck:

All Single Pump Trucks Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)

Double Pump Truck:

Double Pump Trucks -Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)


----------



## DJ HenDoe

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>*****TORRES EMPIRE*****</a>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@May 14 2011, 12:36 AM~20550311
> *:nicoderm:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

WASSS UP WOODLAND. SAC. ARE YOU ALL READY FOR THE SHOW!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>*****TORRES EMPIRE*****</a>*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THE NEW LOOK FOR AZTECA FOR THE L.R.M. 2011 TOUR
WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25, 2011 ON ITS WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*



























:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73 Lincoln

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by 73 Lincoln_@May 14 2011, 10:19 PM~20554779
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THE NEW LOOK FOR AZTECA FOR THE L.R.M. 2011 TOUR
WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25, 2011 ON ITS WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW[/b]




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

cant wait ill be taking 2 bikes


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 15 2011, 08:07 AM~20556090
> *cant wait ill be taking 2 bikes
> *


SOCIOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Oso64

WILL B IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@May 15 2011, 10:49 AM~20556741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL B IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Northgate Cruise

ANYWAY U CAN CHANGE THE DATE......LO*LYSTIC'S SHOW IS ON THE SAME DATE!

GOTTA SUPPORT THE LOCAL CLUBS!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

THE NEW LOOK FOR AZTECA FOR THE L.R.M. 2011 TOUR
WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25, 2011 ON ITS WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW[/b]


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## COLD STEEL

Premacy c.c. N coldsteel with a new look will be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by COLD STEEL_@May 15 2011, 03:57 PM~20558005
> *Premacy c.c. N coldsteel  with a new look will be there
> *


:biggrin: 

PREMACY IN THE HOUSE!!
:biggrin:


----------



## freky78

PREMACY WILL BE THERE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

THE NEW LOOK FOR AZTECA FOR THE L.R.M. 2011 TOUR
WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25, 2011 ON ITS WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW[/b]




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>*****TORRES EMPIRE*****</a>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BLENDING CULTURES AND LOWRIDER TRADITION: Representing lowriding tradition at its most positive level bringing the lowrider family together keeping memories alive as one by celebrating the lowrider lifestyle.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by freky78_@May 15 2011, 04:08 PM~20558050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PREMACY WILL BE THERE
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STAY TUNED WILL BE GIVING YOU A SNEEK PEEK OF THE 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 16 2011, 02:04 PM~20564116
> *
> STAY TUNED WILL BE GIVING YOU A SNEEK PEEK OF THE 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 15 2011, 04:18 PM~20558091
> *THE NEW LOOK FOR AZTECA FOR THE L.R.M. 2011 TOUR
> WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25, 2011 ON ITS WAY  TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@May 16 2011, 05:27 PM~20565514
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHAMPIONSHIP BELTS FOR THE FIRST PLACE SWEEPSTAKES & HOPPERS


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://torresempirelowridermagasinetour.weebly.com\' target=\'_blank\'>****TORRES EMPIRE****</a>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*BLENDING CULTURES AND LOWRIDER TRADITION: Representing lowriding tradition at its most positive level bringing the lowrider family together keeping memories alive as one by celebrating the lowrider lifestyle.
















*


----------



## jroman

Lowriding is a passion, lifestyle, a feeling that nothing else can give you. Thanks Lowrider Queen for bring it back to Woodland, Latin Rollers C.C will be in the house!


----------



## 64Rag

PREMACY car club will be their


----------



## rascal415sf

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 9 2011, 11:59 AM~20514738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


To The Top, great flyer!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by jroman+May 17 2011, 11:04 AM~20570763-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lowriding is a passion, lifestyle, a feeling that nothing else can give you.  Thanks Lowrider Queen for bring it back to Woodland,  Latin Rollers C.C will be in the house!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 12:19 PM~20571185
> *PREMACY car club will be their
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rascal415sf_@May 17 2011, 01:53 PM~20571738
> *To The Top, great flyer!!
> *




Torres Empire has made a commitment by being involved in the Lowrider Community to show how it is very important, to give back, a strong sense of family and pride.
It is our way in contributing in celebrating the Lowrider Lifestyle, which bonds us together by the values we share, and most of all, the commitment we have to the lifestyle. We are moving toward a better understanding, we our one.


----------



## chewie

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BLENDING CULTURES AND LOWRIDER TRADITION: Representing lowriding tradition at its most positive level bringing the lowrider family together keeping memories alive as one by celebrating the lowrider lifestyle.


----------



## Sir Lexxx

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 17 2011, 01:15 PM~20571903
> *BLENDING CULTURES AND LOWRIDER TRADITION: Representing lowriding tradition at its most positive level bringing the lowrider family together keeping memories alive as one by celebrating the lowrider lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was just wondering if your going to have any discounts on hotel rooms like you did last years.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@May 17 2011, 03:11 PM~20572330
> *Was just wondering if your going to have any discounts on hotel rooms like you did last years.
> *


YES I WILL BE POSTING HOTEL INFORMATION SOON.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 17 2011, 07:09 PM~20573846
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sir Lexxx

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 17 2011, 02:14 PM~20572355
> *YES I WILL BE POSTING HOTEL INFORMATION SOON.
> 
> *


Marcella you is the bomb diggity thanks for everything you do we all appreciate a whole lot. Keep up with the awesome work your doing. PADRINOS C.C. will definitely be in the house for this event. :worship: :h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@May 18 2011, 05:41 AM~20576677
> *Marcella you is the bomb diggity thanks for everything you do we all appreciate a whole lot. Keep up with the awesome work your doing. PADRINOS C.C. will definitely be in the house for this event. :worship:  :h5:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

PADRINOS C.C. has big heart for the Lowrider Lifestyle you represent with integrity pride,honor,respect & passion. Your kind words mean the world to me. I don't take nothing for granted I have been very blessed to been given this oppertunity. I have met such wonderful gente with the same views and passion. Bout to take it's where it's never been I'm going to keep it movin' forward representing MY LOWRIDING ROOTS!! to the fullest. I have a very strong passion for lowriding, it's in my blood I represent the past, present and future.


----------



## 1WIKD79




----------



## KAKALAK

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag

Just a little history on the Woodland Supershow. Myself, Mario Q. and Anthony V. of Cultural Connetions are the orginal founders of the Woodland Supershow. I remember when Mario came to me about throwing one of the badest shows for Northern California. Myself and Mario went to the fairgrounds to look at open dates. We agreed on the last weekend of september to close the year for Northern California. Since our first year we haven't looked back. I'm proud to see how this event has grown. Sometimes in life things change and you need a break, this was the case for me. Sam Torress and his wife of Torres Empire felt Northern California still needed to have a event. Torres Empire has made it a point to take carshows to the next level. They are about the people, Sam and his wife are not like other promoters that sit in a room the day of the show and hide. They are out their talking to all of you that bring your rides out to make the show a success. I think it is great that Torres Empire is willing to keep this event going and to make it better for the lowrider community. I know PREMACY C.C. will be their to enjoy this event this year. If you see Sam at any of these events go up and talk to him, he is a straight up guy and doesn't let his success make him seem better then anyone else. Don't get scared from all the gold he got on :roflmao: :roflmao: . So let's support this event and all the Torres Empire events. See everyone in Woodland.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STAY TUNED WILL BE GIVING YOU A SNEEK PEEK OF THE 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 18 2011, 09:20 AM~20577833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 17 2011, 02:14 PM~20571897
> *:biggrin:
> *


see you there homie.


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 18 2011, 09:34 AM~20577930
> *Just a little history on the Woodland Supershow. Myself, Mario Q. and Anthony V. of Cultural Connetions are the orginal founders of the Woodland Supershow. I remember when Mario came to me about throwing one of the badest shows for Northern California. Myself and Mario went to the fairgrounds to look at open dates. We agreed on the last weekend of september to close the year for Northern California. Since our first year we haven't looked back. I'm proud to see how this event has grown. Sometimes in life things change and you need a break, this was the case for me. Sam Torress and his wife of Torres Empire felt Northern California still needed to have a event. Torres Empire has made it a point to take carshows to the next level. They are about the people, Sam and his wife are not like other promoters that sit in a room the day of the show and hide. They are out their talking to all of you that bring your rides out to make the show a success. I think it is great that Torres Empire is willing to keep this event going and to make it better for the lowrider community. I know PREMACY C.C. will be their to enjoy this event this year. If you see Sam at any of these events go up and talk to him, he is a straight up guy and doesn't let his success make him seem better then anyone else. Don't get scared from all the gold he got on  :roflmao:  :roflmao: . So let's support this event and all the Torres Empire events. See everyone in Woodland.
> *


 AND YOU KNOW THISSS MANNN!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@May 18 2011, 06:35 PM~20581393
> *:thumbsup:
> *











 :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

:biggrin: sounds like its going to be a really good show.


----------



## freky78

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 18 2011, 09:34 AM~20577930
> *Just a little history on the Woodland Supershow. Myself, Mario Q. and Anthony V. of Cultural Connetions are the orginal founders of the Woodland Supershow. I remember when Mario came to me about throwing one of the badest shows for Northern California. Myself and Mario went to the fairgrounds to look at open dates. We agreed on the last weekend of september to close the year for Northern California. Since our first year we haven't looked back. I'm proud to see how this event has grown. Sometimes in life things change and you need a break, this was the case for me. Sam Torress and his wife of Torres Empire felt Northern California still needed to have a event. Torres Empire has made it a point to take carshows to the next level. They are about the people, Sam and his wife are not like other promoters that sit in a room the day of the show and hide. They are out their talking to all of you that bring your rides out to make the show a success. I think it is great that Torres Empire is willing to keep this event going and to make it better for the lowrider community. I know PREMACY C.C. will be their to enjoy this event this year. If you see Sam at any of these events go up and talk to him, he is a straight up guy and doesn't let his success make him seem better then anyone else. Don't get scared from all the gold he got on  :roflmao:  :roflmao: . So let's support this event and all the Torres Empire events. See everyone in Woodland.
> *



Thats wright Bro.!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79

san jose's finest will be in the house.................. :biggrin:


----------



## real68chevy

PREMACY IN THE HOUSE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STAY TUNED WILL BE GIVING YOU A SNEEK PEEK OF THE 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT


----------



## kiki




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 19 2011, 07:41 AM~20584616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












AND YOU KNOW THIS !!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 19 2011, 07:41 AM~20584616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@May 19 2011, 01:07 PM~20586551
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


BLENDING CULTURES AND LOWRIDER TRADITION: Representing lowriding tradition at its most positive level bringing the lowrider family together keeping memories alive as one by celebrating the lowrider lifestyle.


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 18 2011, 08:34 AM~20577930
> *Just a little history on the Woodland Supershow. Myself, Mario Q. and Anthony V. of Cultural Connetions are the orginal founders of the Woodland Supershow. I remember when Mario came to me about throwing one of the badest shows for Northern California. Myself and Mario went to the fairgrounds to look at open dates. We agreed on the last weekend of september to close the year for Northern California. Since our first year we haven't looked back. I'm proud to see how this event has grown. Sometimes in life things change and you need a break, this was the case for me. Sam Torress and his wife of Torres Empire felt Northern California still needed to have a event. Torres Empire has made it a point to take carshows to the next level. They are about the people, Sam and his wife are not like other promoters that sit in a room the day of the show and hide. They are out their talking to all of you that bring your rides out to make the show a success. I think it is great that Torres Empire is willing to keep this event going and to make it better for the lowrider community. I know PREMACY C.C. will be their to enjoy this event this year. If you see Sam at any of these events go up and talk to him, he is a straight up guy and doesn't let his success make him seem better then anyone else. Don't get scared from all the gold he got on  :roflmao:  :roflmao: . So let's support this event and all the Torres Empire events. See everyone in Woodland.
> *


Ttt


----------



## freky78

From last year the badest show around


----------



## rascal415sf

T. T. T. LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SUPER CAR SHOW!! :thumbsup: 

INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB IN FULL FORCE In WOODLAND. :thumbsup:


----------



## Padrinos

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 18 2011, 09:19 AM~20577827
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Orale!!! Your support is much appreciated. We are proud to be apart of the lowrider movement. Together, we shall lay a solid foundation for our children, our tradition and our future!
> PADRINOS 4 LIFE!</span>
> 
> :thumbsup: :h5:*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I will definitely put this on my calendar.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Torres Empire taking over. :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@May 20 2011, 08:17 AM~20592508
> *I will definitely put this on my calendar.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torres Empire taking over. :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BLENDING CULTURES AND LOWRIDER TRADITION: Representing lowriding tradition at its most positive level bringing the lowrider family together keeping memories alive as one by celebrating the lowrider lifestyle.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@May 20 2011, 12:01 AM~20591308
> *T. T. T. LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SUPER CAR SHOW!! :thumbsup:
> 
> INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB IN FULL FORCE In WOODLAND. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

I KNOW THIS ISNT MY PLACE TO SAY IN ANY WAY.. AND IT'S HARD TO DO, BUT WHY COULDNT SOMEONE SWITCH THE DATE MAYBE A WEEK SOONER... WE AS IN THE RIDERS ARE FORCED TO CHOOSE A SHOW TO GO TOO.. THATS IN ARE AREA ON THE EXACT SAME DATE! AND I WOULD LOVE TO ATTEND LOWRIDER SHOW BUT WANA SUPPORT MY LOCAL FOLKS ALSO... ????


----------



## Bivos 64

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 20 2011, 08:53 AM~20592688
> *I KNOW THIS ISNT MY PLACE TO SAY IN ANY WAY.. AND IT'S HARD TO DO, BUT WHY COULDNT SOMEONE SWITCH THE DATE MAYBE A WEEK SOONER... WE AS IN THE RIDERS ARE FORCED TO CHOOSE A SHOW TO GO TOO.. THATS IN ARE AREA ON THE EXACT SAME DATE! AND I WOULD LOVE TO ATTEND LOWRIDER SHOW BUT WANA SUPPORT MY LOCAL FOLKS ALSO...  ????
> *


Very true got to support our locals,


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 20 2011, 08:53 AM~20592688
> *I KNOW THIS ISN'T MY PLACE TO SAY IN ANY WAY.. AND IT'S HARD TO DO, BUT WHY COULDN'T SOMEONE SWITCH THE DATE MAYBE A WEEK SOONER... WE AS IN THE RIDERS ARE FORCED TO CHOOSE A SHOW TO GO TOO.. THATS IN ARE AREA ON THE EXACT SAME DATE! AND I WOULD LOVE TO ATTEND LOWRIDER SHOW BUT WANNA SUPPORT MY LOCAL FOLKS ALSO...  ????
> *



WE WISH THE OTHER SHOW LUCK BUT UNFORTUNATELY THIS DATE WAS POSTED BACK IN FEBRUARY OF 2011 AND THE DATE WAS OPEN STILL. ONE OF THE FOUNDERS OF THE WOODLAND SUPER SHOW MARIO QUINTANA IS STILL VERY HEAVILY INVOLVED IN THIS EVENT. I WAS IN CHARGE OF ORGANIZING LAST YEARS EVENT .
My Continued Dedication Is Representing lowriding tradition at its most positive level bringing the lowrider family together keeping memories alive as one by celebrating the lowrider lifestyle and to bring as many LRM Shows back to as many Cities as possible. 
Like Los Angeles where we where able to bring a show back after 30yrs. Our Goal is to bring Northern CA One of the biggest indoor shows in 2012.


----------



## KAKALAK

I like what they did with the truck this year !!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 20 2011, 09:36 AM~20592939
> *I like what they did with the truck this year !!!!
> *


 :biggrin:  :wow: 
*THE NEW LOOK FOR AZTECA FOR THE L.R.M. 2011 TOUR
WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25, 2011 ON ITS WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 20 2011, 09:36 AM~20592939
> *I like what they did with the truck this year !!!!
> *


ME TO HOMIE!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 18 2011, 09:09 PM~20582658
> *san jose's finest will be in the house.................. :biggrin:
> *











:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Padrinos_@May 20 2011, 12:14 AM~20591361
> *Orale!!! Your support is much appreciated. We are proud to be apart of the lowrider movement. Together, we shall lay a solid foundation for our children, our tradition and our future!
> PADRINOS 4 LIFE!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BLENDING CULTURES AND LOWRIDER TRADITION: Representing lowriding tradition at its most positive level bringing the lowrider family together keeping memories alive as one by celebrating the lowrider lifestyle.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 21 2011, 12:44 AM~20597808
> *:biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BLENDING CULTURES AND LOWRIDER TRADITION: Representing lowriding tradition at its most positive level bringing the lowrider family together keeping memories alive as one by celebrating the lowrider lifestyle.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 21 2011, 10:02 PM~20602055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag

Can't wait to see who will be preforming at the show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/RulesForTheHop.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />[/IMG]

1st place will receive $600 and 2nd place will receive $300, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. First Place Winner Will Receive Championship Belt

Their must be three to make a class. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about. 

Single Pump :

- 35 Inch Lockup or less

- 10 batteries or less

- 2 inch or less drop down mounts

- Upper (3") and Lower (2") trailing arms extensions

- 14" Rims or less

Double Pump :

- 35 Inch Lockup or less

- 14 Batteries or less

- Upper (3") and Lower (2") Trailing arm Extensions

- 14" Rims or less

Double Pump Radical:

-Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck cannot get stuck or they will be DQ and 3 makes a class ) 

Single Pump Truck:

All Single Pump Trucks Anythuing Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)

Double Pump Truck:

Double Pump Trucks -Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:biggrin:


----------



## freky78

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 22 2011, 12:26 PM~20604263
> *Can't wait to see who will be preforming at the show
> *


    :rimshot:


----------



## COLD STEEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN





<a href=\'http://torresempirelowridermagasinetour.weebly.com\' target=\'_blank\'>****TORRES EMPIRE****</a>


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 22 2011, 12:26 PM~20604263
> *Can't wait to see who will be preforming at the show
> *


who???


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 22 2011, 10:25 PM~20607803
> *who???
> *



<a href=\'http://torresempirelowridermagasinetour.weebly.com\' target=\'_blank\'>****TORRES EMPIRE****</a>


----------



## watson rider

Watsonville Riders C C will be in the house


----------



## eastbay_drop

in the house


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://torresempirelowridermagasinetour.weebly.com\' target=\'_blank\'>****TORRES EMPIRE****</a>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by watson rider+May 23 2011, 11:53 AM~20610747-->
> 
> 
> 
> Watsonville Riders C C will be in the house
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastbay_drop_@May 23 2011, 12:24 PM~20610934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the house
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 23 2011, 11:53 AM~20610747
> *Watsonville Riders C C will be in the house
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@May 23 2011, 12:24 PM~20610934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the house
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@May 23 2011, 03:52 PM~20612163
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



<a href=\'http://torresempirelowridermagasinetour.weebly.com\' target=\'_blank\'>****TORRES EMPIRE****</a>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LETS JUST SAY NO ONE WILL BE DISAPPOINTED THIS YEAR WORKING ON SEVERAL ARTISTS SOMETHING THAT WILL PLEASE BOTH CROWDS YOUNG AND OLD.

WHERE MAKING IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE TO COME OUT & ENJOY!!!![/size]

LOWRIDER QUEEN

<a href=\'http://torresempirelowridermagasinetour.weebly.com\' target=\'_blank\'>****TORRES EMPIRE****</a>


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 7 2011, 07:31 AM~20502377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MY CAR IS ON DA FLYER! :0


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 24 2011, 10:32 AM~20618294
> *MY CAR IS ON DA FLYER! :0
> *












YES IT IS !!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

Ill be out there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine for the 3rd straight year


----------



## chewie




----------



## bajito4ever

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BEEN RECEIVING ALLOT REGISTRATIONS REQUESTING IN-DOORS IF YOU OUR WANTING TO BE INSIDE. RESERVE YOUR SPOT.

BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILY FOR YOUR DEDICATION TO THE LIFESTYLE.

THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS ON THE LRM 2011 TOUR
:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## bluethunder

I dont want to sound like a hatter but how are u going to make if affordable with $35 pre reg and $ 45 day off show. will you keep the traditons alive by letting us bring collers and bbk pits lets keep it real.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@May 23 2011, 03:51 PM~20612150
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


individuals will be down from portland again!!what up sam


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 24 2011, 07:08 PM~20621575
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by bluethunder_@May 24 2011, 07:51 PM~20621985
> *I dont want to sound like a hatter but how are u going to make if affordable with $35 pre reg and $ 45 day off show. will you keep the traditons alive by letting us bring collers and bbk pits lets keep it real.
> *


This is why pre-registration is $25 till August 16 the
day of show is $35 

THE FACILITY DOES NOT ALLOW BBQ.PITS because it is a fire hazard.
Friday & Saturday you will be able to bring ice chests during set up but if u accidentally leave it overnight .


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 24 2011, 08:20 PM~20622269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@May 23 2011, 12:24 PM~20610934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the house
> *


 :uh: :0 






















































:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2011, 02:27 PM~20619738
> *Ill be out there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine for the 3rd straight year
> *


See you there Homie


----------



## SAM TORRES

> [/quote


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by bajito4ever_@May 24 2011, 05:23 PM~20620792
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 24 2011, 08:10 PM~20622170
> *individuals will be down from portland again!!what up sam
> *


Wasss up Homie! See you there


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 24 2011, 08:21 PM~20622285
> *This is why pre-registration is $25 till August 16 the
> day of show is $35
> 
> THE FACILITY DOES NOT ALLOW BBQ.PITS because it is a fire hazard.
> Friday & Saturday you will be able to bring ice chests  during set up but if u accidentally leave it overnight .
> 
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@May 24 2011, 11:53 PM~20623964
> *See you there Homie
> *


see you there and congrats on your feature in the upcoming issue


----------



## mike661

:h5: :h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://torresempirelowridermagasinetour.weebly.com\' target=\'_blank\'>****TORRES EMPIRE****</a>









[/quote]


----------



## bajito4ever

[flash=http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n463/textspace/lcd/lcd_4.swf?w=400&h=56&c=1&spd=1&b=1&t=TO+THE+TOP%21%21%21%21]quality=high wmode=transparent width=400 height=56[/flash]


----------



## bajito4ever




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by mike661_@May 25 2011, 06:50 AM~20624836
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## lupe

PARINOS will be in the house


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by lupe_@May 25 2011, 04:53 PM~20627975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARINOS will be in the house
> *











:worship:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by bajito4ever_@May 25 2011, 10:11 AM~20625509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bajito4ever

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 23 2011, 06:57 PM~20613425
> *
> <a href=\'http://torresempirelowridermagasinetour.weebly.com\' target=\'_blank\'>****TORRES EMPIRE****</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:biggrin:


----------



## jroman

lots of people from Sonoma county are talking about the woodland show... I also heard about it on the radio, this past sunday night.


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2011, 12:31 AM~20624092
> *see you there and congrats on your feature in the upcoming issue
> *


Thank you Homie


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by jroman_@May 26 2011, 09:10 AM~20632676
> *lots of people from Sonoma county are talking about the woodland show... I also heard about it on the radio, this past sunday night.
> *


  LOWRIDER QUEEN GOT ALLOT OF LOVE OUT THERE FOR SONOMA COUNTY


----------



## ~JALISCO~

> _Originally posted by jroman+May 26 2011, 09:10 AM~20632676-->
> 
> 
> 
> lots of people from Sonoma county are talking about the woodland show... I also heard about it on the radio, this past sunday night.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LaReinaDelMundo_@May 26 2011, 10:56 AM~20633294
> * LOWRIDER QUEEN GOT ALLOT OF LOVE OUT THERE FOR SONOMA COUNTY
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:biggrin:  


An Overwhelming amount of registrations our coming in from all over including many Individuals from out of state.


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 24 2011, 08:21 PM~20622285
> *This is why pre-registration is $25 till August 16 the
> day of show is $35
> 
> THE FACILITY DOES NOT ALLOW BBQ.PITS because it is a fire hazard.
> Friday & Saturday you will be able to bring ice chests  during set up but if u accidentally leave it overnight .
> 
> *



up's :biggrin:


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 26 2011, 04:52 PM~20635527
> *
> up's :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@May 26 2011, 11:30 AM~20633485
> *
> 
> 
> *




















:0


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by jroman_@May 26 2011, 09:10 AM~20632676
> *lots of people from Sonoma county are talking about the woodland show... I also heard about it on the radio, this past sunday night.
> *


LOWRIDER QUEEN GOT ALLOT OF LOVE FOR SONOMA COUNTY!!! GOING BE PAYING A VISIT TO THE OLDIES RADIO STATION SOON STAY TUNED !!!


----------



## bajito4ever




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 26 2011, 04:52 PM~20635527
> *
> up's :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 26 2011, 06:35 PM~20636145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


VENTURA CHAPTER MIGHT BE THERE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 09:13 PM~20637573
> *VENTURA CHAPTER MIGHT BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62

hows the status of this show, any indoor spots left?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

YES THERE IS STILL INDOOR SPOTS AVAILABLE. YOU REGISTER THE SAME WAY AS YOU DID WHEN YOU REGISTERED FOR THE L.A. SHOW. WE WILL. BE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW THIS WEEKEND YOU CAN STOP BY THE BOOTH AND REGISTER OR PICK-UP YOUR REGISTRATION. HOPEFULLY YOUR POSTERS WILL BE IN.  

<a href=\'http://torresempirelowridermagasinetour.weebly.com\' target=\'_blank\'>****TORRES EMPIRE****</a>













> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 27 2011, 01:12 AM~20638927
> *hows the status of this show,  any indoor spots left?
> *


----------



## bajito4ever




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 26 2011, 04:52 PM~20635527
> *
> up's :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN

1st place will receive $600 and 2nd place will receive $300, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. First Place Winner Will Receive Championship Belt

Their must be three to make a class. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about. 

Single Pump :

- 35 Inch Lockup or less

- 10 batteries or less

- 2 inch or less drop down mounts

- Upper (3") and Lower (2") trailing arms extensions

- 14" Rims or less

Double Pump :

- 35 Inch Lockup or less

- 14 Batteries or less

- Upper (3") and Lower (2") Trailing arm Extensions

- 14" Rims or less

Double Pump Radical:

-Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck cannot get stuck or they will be DQ and 3 makes a class ) 

Single Pump Truck:

All Single Pump Trucks Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)

Double Pump Truck:

Double Pump Trucks -Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times


----------



## jroman

> LOWRIDER QUEEN GOT ALLOT OF LOVE FOR SONOMA COUNTY!!! GOING BE PAYING A VISIT TO THE OLDIES RADIO STATION SOON STAY TUNED !!!
> 
> thank you


----------



## jroman

> LOWRIDER QUEEN GOT ALLOT OF LOVE FOR SONOMA COUNTY!!! GOING BE PAYING A VISIT TO THE OLDIES RADIO STATION SOON STAY TUNED !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kbbf Late Night Oldies Show is a huge fan of all the success that Marcella
> Rodriguez, Torres Empire and their teams have accomplished. The Family Affair
> Tour has helped raise the negative impression that the Lowrider community
> usually receives by making it a family event. It is great to hear that your team
> welcomes clubs from all parts of the globe. Great job on your hard work and
> dedication and keeping the Lowrider lifestyle alive and positive.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> LOWRIDER QUEEN GOT ALLOT OF LOVE FOR SONOMA COUNTY!!! GOING BE PAYING A VISIT TO THE OLDIES RADIO STATION SOON STAY TUNED !!!
> Kbbf Late Night Oldies Show is a huge fan of all the success that Marcella
> Rodriguez, Torres Empire and their teams have accomplished. The Family Affair
> Tour has helped raise the negative impression that the Lowrider community
> usually receives by making it a family event. It is great to hear that your team
> welcomes clubs from all parts of the globe. Great job on your hard work and
> dedication and keeping the Lowrider lifestyle alive and positive.
Click to expand...


----------



## bajito4ever

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 27 2011, 01:34 PM~20641741
> *LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> LOWRIDER QUEEN GOT ALLOT OF LOVE FOR SONOMA COUNTY!!! GOING BE PAYING A VISIT TO THE OLDIES RADIO STATION SOON STAY TUNED !!!
> 
> thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## LRN818

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THE NEW LOOK FOR AZTECA FOR THE L.R.M. 2011 TOUR
WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25, 2011 ON ITS WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bajito4ever

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 27 2011, 08:54 PM~20644271
> *THE NEW LOOK FOR AZTECA FOR THE L.R.M. 2011 TOUR
> WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25, 2011 ON ITS WAY  TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :bowrofl:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

<a href=\'http://torresempirelowridermagasinetour.weebly.com\' target=\'_blank\'>****TORRES EMPIRE****</a>


----------



## bajito4ever

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> <a href=\'http://torresempirelowridermagasinetour.weebly.com\' target=\'_blank\'>****TORRES EMPIRE****</a>


[/quote]


----------



## GT~PLATING

GOOD TIMES C.C. NEW HOPPER WILL BE THERE TOO SUPPORT TORRES EMPIRE... :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@May 28 2011, 03:34 PM~20647925
> *GOOD TIMES C.C. NEW HOPPER WILL BE THERE TOO SUPPORT TORRES EMPIRE... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT ALLOT OF LOVE FOR GOODTIMES !!!!

 :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 28 2011, 03:38 PM~20647945
> *GOT ALLOT OF LOVE FOR GOODTIMES !!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MARCELLA WE'LL BE THERE TOO SHOW SUPPORT AS MUCH AS WE CAN....BELIEVE THAT...


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@May 28 2011, 03:40 PM~20647958
> *THANKS MARCELLA WE'LL BE THERE TOO SHOW SUPPORT AS MUCH AS WE CAN....BELIEVE THAT...
> *


you know if u go then you gots to take me too.well go kick it with sam show everybody how goodtimes loves to hop for the lowrider people


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@May 28 2011, 04:52 PM~20648186
> *you know if u go then you gots to take me too.well go kick it with sam show everybody how goodtimes loves to hop for the lowrider people
> *











:wow: :wow: :biggrin: 



















or email: [email protected]


----------



## EVIL91

[/quote]
EVIL THREAT WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

>


EVIL THREAT WILL BE THERE :biggrin: 








[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

EVIL THREAT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!

SEE YOU IN L.A !!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@May 28 2011, 03:34 PM~20647925
> *GOOD TIMES C.C. NEW HOPPER WILL BE THERE TOO SUPPORT TORRES EMPIRE... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOODTIMES THAT'S MY HOMIES. ITS GOING TO BE ONE BIG FAMILY AFAIR. LET'S DO THIS WITH ALL MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SAM TORRES_@May 29 2011, 01:07 AM~20650078
> *GOODTIMES THAT'S MY HOMIES. ITS GOING TO BE ONE BIG FAMILY AFAIR. LET'S DO THIS WITH ALL MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SIIII!!!!!...GT UP!


----------



## SAM TORRES

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2011, 03:55 PM~20652501
> *SIIII!!!!!...GT UP!
> *


Wasss up Homie


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR*

LOWRIDER QUEEN




YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT OUT YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.

http://www.torresempirelowridermagasinetour.com/


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR*

LOWRIDER QUEEN




YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT OUT YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/


----------



## Clown Confusion

just pre reg online it was easy and safe


----------



## Clown Confusion

k now i got 2 bikes pre reg cant wait till show time


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*



clown confusion said:


> k now i got 2 bikes pre reg cant wait till show time


SOCIOS will be in the house !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bajito4ever

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*


*CAN'T WAIT !!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*

*I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING ALLOT OF PHONE CALLS REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com


PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## bajito4ever

*Woodland september 25,2011 lowrider magazine tour torres empire*

Who will be performing ?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Woodland september 25,2011* lowrider magazine tour 2011*



bajito4ever said:


> who will be performing ?



We will be making an announcement soon but let me just say no one will be disappointed!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*



Fleetangel said:


> SIIII!!!!!...GT UP!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Life916




----------



## SAM TORRES

Cali4Life916 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wave:


Cali4Life916 said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*










*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com


PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH ANY QUESTIONS.


----------



## bajito4ever

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH ANY QUESTIONS.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Woodland september 25,2011 lowrider magazine tour torres empire*

LOWRIDER QUEEN


SAM TORRES said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bajito4ever

*SEPT. 25th WOODLAND, CA *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

*JUST FINISH REGISTERING ON-LINE CAN'T WAIT NEW TO ALL THIS COMPUTER STUFF *
*THANKS FOR YOUR HELP MARCELLA !!!!*
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

Can't wait for the Woodland Show coming up, our familia is looking forward to having a blast! It was Disneyland or Woodland, they voted for Woodland, so see you there!


----------



## SAM TORRES

bajito4ever said:


> *JUST FINISH REGISTERING ON-LINE CAN'T WAIT NEW TO ALL THIS COMPUTER STUFF *
> *THANKS FOR YOUR HELP MARCELLA !!!!*
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you Homie


----------



## mike661




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

We got five hoppers coming, come get some


----------



## 52slam

:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## 52slam

“The style of life is a unity because it has grown out of the difficulties of early life and out of the striving for a goal.”
Alfred Adler .... thanks for bringing different familia's together...ma 52 will be in the matha F#@$%^^ house.. got mad love for La Reina del mundo and torres empire....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



stacklifehydraulics said:


> We got five hoppers coming, come get some


LOOKS LIKE WHERE GOING TO HAVE SOME MAJOR COMPETITION FOR THE HOP THIS IS SURELY GOING TO BE A CROWD PLEASER!!!!!
SOME ONES COMING HOME WITH THE CHAMPIONSHIP BELT AND SOME MONEY.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## bajito4ever

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOOKS LIKE WHERE GOING TO HAVE SOME MAJOR COMPETITION FOR THE HOP THIS IS SURELY GOING TO BE A CROWD PLEASER!!!!!
> SOME ONES COMING HOME WITH THE CHAMPIONSHIP BELT AND SOME MONEY.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOOKS LIKE WHERE GOING TO HAVE SOME MAJOR COMPETITION FOR THE HOP THIS IS SURELY GOING TO BE A CROWD PLEASER!!!!!
> SOME ONES COMING HOME WITH THE CHAMPIONSHIP BELT AND SOME MONEY.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


STREET FAME AND GT WILL BE THERE TOO COMPETE WIN LOSE OR TIE IT'S ALL FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT.....


----------



## jroman

hno:uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

GT~PLATING said:


> STREET FAME AND GT WILL BE THERE TOO COMPETE WIN LOSE OR TIE IT'S ALL FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT.....


:thumbsup::0:0


----------



## ~JALISCO~

Gotta save this date


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SEPT. 25th WOODLAND, CA *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT OUT YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.
> 
> *[URL]http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/*[/URL]





~JALISCO~ said:


> Gotta save this date


 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## bajito4ever

jroman said:


> hno:uffin:


 :roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SEPT. 25th WOODLAND, CA *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



jroman said:


> hno:uffin:


----------



## jroman

The total number of days between Friday, June 3rd, 2011 and Sunday, September 25th, 2011 is 114 days.

This is equal to exactly 3 months and 22 days.Woodland here we come.:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



jroman said:


> The total number of days between Friday, June 3rd, 2011 and Sunday, September 25th, 2011 is 114 days.
> 
> This is equal to exactly 3 months and 22 days.Woodland here we come.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

<p>


jroman said:


> The total number of days between Friday, June 3rd, 2011 and Sunday, September 25th, 2011 is 114 days.</p>
> <p> </p>
> <p>This is equal to exactly 3 months and 22 days.Woodland here we come.<img src="images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":thumbsup:" smilieid="20" class="inlineimg" />


</p>
<p> </p>
Not that we are counting or anything.....


----------



## SAM TORRES

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


~JALISCO~ said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>
> Not that we are counting or anything.....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## veteranos

:thumbsup:uffin:uffin:hno::nicoderm:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

IS THIS THE SAME DAY AS THE LO*LYSTICS CAR SHOW AT GIBSON RANCH ? DAMM GONNA HAVE TO MIS WOODLAND SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## veteranos

Heard about Woodland car show sept 25th on KBBF Late Night Oldies , so we decided to make it mandatory for club to make a presence. We are going to fill out our registrations this week.


----------



## jroman

We are making it mandatory for our club to make a presence as well. History in the making.


----------



## SAM TORRES

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> IS THIS THE SAME DAY AS THE LO*LYSTICS CAR SHOW AT GIBSON RANCH ? DAMM GONNA HAVE TO MIS WOODLAND SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!


THATS COOL HOMIE AS LONG AS YOUR SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDING MOVEMENT TELL EVERYONE I SIDE WASSS UP FROM TORRESEMPIRE THANK YOU HOMIE.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 52slam

For the first time, Ill be bring out my 52 chevy to a big show like this. will be taking couple of student to witness this event.


----------



## SAM TORRES

veteranos said:


> Heard about Woodland car show sept 25th on KBBF Late Night Oldies , so we decided to make it mandatory for club to make a presence. We are going to fill out our registrations this week.


THANK YOU HOMIES WE GOT LOVE FOR VETERANOS. SEE YOU THERE.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> IS THIS THE SAME DAY AS THE LO*LYSTICS CAR SHOW AT GIBSON RANCH ? DAMM GONNA HAVE TO MIS WOODLAND SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!





SAM TORRES said:


> THATS COOL HOMIE AS LONG AS YOUR SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDING MOVEMENT TELL EVERYONE I SIDE WASSS UP FROM TORRESEMPIRE THANK YOU HOMIE.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT OUT YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.
> 
> *[URL]http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/*[/URL]


 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


[/QUOTE]


----------



## veteranos

Orale carnal , thanx foe keeping it real .


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

veteranos said:


> Orale carnal , thanx foe keeping it real .


VETERANOS In The House!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

52slam said:


> For the first time, Ill be bring out my 52 chevy to a big show like this. will be taking couple of student to witness this event.


THAT'S GREAT THE STUDENTS SHOULD SEE A LOT OF NEW THINGS TO DO TO A CAR IT'S GOING TO BE A LOT OF FUN FOR THEM!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

52slam said:


> For the first time, Ill be bring out my 52 chevy to a big show like this. will be taking couple of student to witness this event.


THAT'S GREAT THE STUDENTS SHOULD SEE A LOT OF NEW THINGS TO DO TO A CAR IT'S GOING TO BE A LOT OF FUN FOR THEM!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL WILL BE THERE


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Better ad some inches


DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL WILL BE THERE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

jroman said:


> We are making it mandatory for our club to make a presence as well. History in the making.


LATIN ROLLERS IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Better ad some inches[/QUOTE
> 
> LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING!!"" SOMEONE IS GOING HOME WITH THE CHAMPIONSHIP BELT


----------



## streetseen.com

StreetSeen Magazine will be in La Casa!
http://www.facebook.com/StreetSeen


----------



## SAM TORRES

streetseen.com said:


> StreetSeen Magazine will be in La Casa!
> http://www.facebook.com/StreetSeen


See you there homies


----------



## bajito4ever




----------



## ~JALISCO~

veteranos said:


> Heard about Woodland car show sept 25th on KBBF Late Night Oldies , so we decided to make it mandatory for club to make a presence. We are going to fill out our registrations this week.





jroman said:


> We are making it mandatory for our club to make a presence as well. History in the making.





veteranos said:


> Orale carnal , thanx foe keeping it real .


WE WILL SEE YOU THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> stacklifehydraulics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better ad some inches[/QUOTE
> 
> LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING!!"" SOMEONE IS GOING HOME WITH THE CHAMPIONSHIP BELT
> 
> 
> 
> I think we both have belts allready lol i know we do and were coming for another and we will all be eatng bbq together at the show. Right. Big al.
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



stacklifehydraulics said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we both have belts allready lol i know we do and were coming for another and we will all be eatng bbq together at the show. Right. Big al.
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> :thumbsup::h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

]LOWRIDER QUEEN



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## bajito4ever

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ]LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*




















MAYOR OAKLAND COMING TO WOODLAND ON SEPTEMBER 25, 2011 
WAY TO REPRESENT JUAN!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*










WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO GOODTIMES C.C. MEMBER *DAVID THE ENGRAVER* FOR THIS WONDERFUL GIFT!!!!
BIG LOVE TO GOOD TIMES!!!:0:cheesy::worship:


----------



## bajito4ever

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO GOODTIMES C.C. MEMBER *DAVID THE ENGRAVER* FOR THIS WONDERFUL GIFT!!!!
> BIG LOVE TO GOOD TIMES!!!:0:cheesy::worship:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

:yes: i want to place an order.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup: 



jroman said:


> :yes: i want to place an order.


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46

T T T.......


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:biggrin::wave:










jroman said:


> :yes: i want to place an order.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> T T T.......


----------



## bajito4ever




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SEPT. 25th WOODLAND, CA *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



jroman said:


> :yes: i want to place an order.



*YOU ALSO GOT TO GET MY OFFICIAL LOWRIDER QUEEN GEAR FOR YOUR LADY !!!!*


----------



## rascal415sf

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS GREAT CAR SHOW!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SEPT. 25th WOODLAND, CA *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



rascal415sf said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS GREAT CAR SHOW!


----------



## bajito4ever

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOU ALSO GOT TO GET MY OFFICIAL LOWRIDER QUEEN GEAR FOR YOUR LADY !!!!*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bajito4ever

*SO CAN YOU POST CAR CLASSIFICATIONS AND WHAT THE PAYOUTS FOR SWEEPSTAKES*


----------



## Twotonz

streetseen.com said:


> StreetSeen Magazine will be in La Casa!
> http://www.facebook.com/StreetSeen


you coming to my hood? Ill see you there homie


----------



## 1WIKD79

TWOTONEZ SEND ME YOUR NUMBER I LOST IT................


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*










2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
(Effective January 1, 2011)
*CAR CLASSIFICATIONS* 


*’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd )
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd )
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom
*’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer* 

(1st, 2nd & 3rd)
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom
 

*’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom
 

*’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd )
Original Street Custom 
Street Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom
 

*TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Street Custom
Mild Custom
Semi Custom Van
Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Radical Custom
’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom
*88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON* 

(1st, 2nd & 3rd)
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom
Mini-Trucks El Camino
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom
 

*MOTORCYCLE CLASSES*
s
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)


 

Car Special Awards Truck Special Awards
Outstanding Graphics Outstanding Graphics
Outstanding Engine Outstanding Engine
Outstanding Undercarriage Outstanding Undercarriage
Outstanding Flake Outstanding Flake
Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School Outstanding Hydraulics
Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era Outstanding Paint
Outstanding Paint Outstanding Interior
Outstanding Interior Outstanding Individual Display
Outstanding Individual Display Outstanding Mural
Outstanding Mural Outstanding Audio/Video
Outstanding Audio/Video Outstanding Metal Engraving
Outstanding Metal Engraving
Special Recognition Award (car or truck)
*Club Awards* - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicles participating. 
　



*Best of Show Awards *
*　*


Best of Show Car
Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck
Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)
Best of Show Original (1969 and older)
Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)

*PRIZES* 

1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in 
a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the 
event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. 

2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second 
and Third Prize 
will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00, $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less 
than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the 
event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, 
they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no 
additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). 
Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half 
(1/2) of the stated prize value. 


*Bicycle Classes* 


12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)


----------



## Twotonz

1WIKD79 said:


> TWOTONEZ SEND ME YOUR NUMBER I LOST IT................


check your PM


----------



## Twotonz

1WIKD79 said:


> TWOTONEZ SEND ME YOUR NUMBER I LOST IT................


check your PM


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice im loving the bike classes


----------



## BIG GOOSE




----------



## bajito4ever

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> 2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
> (Effective January 1, 2011)
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS*
> 
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older*
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s*
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer*
> 
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport*
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod*
> Original Street Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Street Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*
> Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel
> Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Street Custom
> Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Van
> Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Radical Custom
> ’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON*
> 
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Mini-Trucks El Camino
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES*
> Motorcycles
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> 
> Car Special Awards Truck Special Awards
> Outstanding Graphics Outstanding Graphics
> Outstanding Engine Outstanding Engine
> Outstanding Undercarriage Outstanding Undercarriage
> Outstanding Flake Outstanding Flake
> Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School Outstanding Hydraulics
> Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era Outstanding Paint
> Outstanding Paint Outstanding Interior
> Outstanding Interior Outstanding Individual Display
> Outstanding Individual Display Outstanding Mural
> Outstanding Mural Outstanding Audio/Video
> Outstanding Audio/Video Outstanding Metal Engraving
> Outstanding Metal Engraving
> Special Recognition Award (car or truck)
> *Club Awards* - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicles participating.
> 
> 
> 
> *Best of Show Awards *
> *　*
> 
> Best of Show Car
> Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck
> Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)
> Best of Show Original (1969 and older)
> Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)
> 
> *PRIZES*
> 
> 1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in
> a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the
> event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.
> 
> 2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second
> and Third Prize
> will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00, $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less
> than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the
> event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first,
> they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no
> additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class).
> Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half
> (1/2) of the stated prize value.
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes*
> 
> 
> 12-inch 20-inch
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> 16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
> Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> 24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lupe

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOU ALSO GOT TO GET MY OFFICIAL LOWRIDER QUEEN GEAR FOR YOUR LADY !!!!*


nice looking mug.....and shirts...


----------



## harborarea310

hop info please


----------



## jroman

we'll be bringing some hoppers.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOU ALSO GOT TO GET MY OFFICIAL LOWRIDER QUEEN GEAR FOR YOUR LADY !!!!*


 



lupe said:


> nice looking mug.....and shirts...


YOU KNOW YOU GOT TO GET YOUR LADY MY OFFICIAL LOWRIDER QUEEN GEAR TOO!!!!:biggrin: LOL !!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SEPTEMBER 25, 2011 WOODLAND, CA LOWRIDER MAG.* TORRES EMPIRE*



harborarea310 said:


> hop info please


*1st place will receive $600 and 2nd place will receive $300, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. First Place Winner Will Receive Championship Belt*

*Their must be three to make a class. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about. *

*Single Pump :*

*- 35 Inch Lockup or less*

*- 10 batteries or less*

*- 2 inch or less drop down mounts*

*- Upper (3") and Lower (2") trailing arms extensions*

*- 14" Rims or less*

*Double Pump :*

*- 35 Inch Lockup or less*

*- 14 Batteries or less*

*- Upper (3") and Lower (2") Trailing arm Extensions*

*- 14" Rims or less*

*Double Pump Radical:*

*-Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck cannot get stuck or they will be DQ and 3 makes a class ) *

*Single Pump Truck:*

*All Single Pump Trucks Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)*

*Double Pump Truck:*

*Double Pump Trucks -Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times*


----------



## EVIL91

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YOU KNOW YOU GOT TO GET YOUR LADY MY OFFICIAL LOWRIDER QUEEN GEAR TOO!!!!:biggrin: LOL !!!


TTTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## streetseen.com

Twotonz said:


> you coming to my hood? Ill see you there homie


Bet bro... It will be good to finally meet in person bruddah.


----------



## EL RAIDER

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


EL RAIDER said:


> TTT


----------



## bajito4ever




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Is there still a street class in the hop and what are the rules. Thanks


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

YES THERE IS IT WAS POSTED EARLY BUT WHEN THEY CHANGED LAYITLOW IT DISAPPEARED I WILL REPOST!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> 2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
> (Effective January 1, 2011)
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS*
> 
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd )
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd )
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer*
> 
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd)
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd )
> Original Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel
> Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Street Custom
> Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Van
> Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Radical Custom
> ’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON*
> 
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd)
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Mini-Trucks El Camino
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> 
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES*
> s
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> 
> 
> 
> * Awards Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck)*
> *Club Awards* - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicles participating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Best of Show Awards *
> *　*
> 
> 
> Best of Show Car
> Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck
> Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)
> Best of Show Original (1969 and older)
> Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)
> 
> *PRIZES*
> 
> 1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in
> a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the
> event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.
> 
> 2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second
> and Third Prize
> will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00, $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less
> than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the
> event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first,
> they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no
> additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class).
> Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half
> (1/2) of the stated prize value.
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes*
> 
> 
> 12-inch 20-inch
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> 16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
> Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> 24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)


----------



## EVIL91

tttt


----------



## 64Rag

This show is going to be off the hook.


----------



## Clown Confusion

:yes:


64Rag said:


> This show is going to be off the hook.


----------



## 64Rag

Clown Confusion said:


> :yes:


Hope you don't end up out by the horse stables.:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bajito4ever

jroman said:


> we'll be bringing some hoppers.


TTT!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YES THERE IS IT WAS POSTED EARLY BUT WHEN THEY CHANGED LAYITLOW IT DISAPPEARED I WILL REPOST!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thanks


----------



## jroman

_*There are 108 days until 
Sunday, 25 September 2011. I'm ready*_


----------



## bajito4ever

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR*



jroman said:


> _*There are 108 days until *_
> _*Sunday, 25 September 2011. I'm ready*_


:thumbsup: I CAN"T WAIT EITHER HOMIE HEAR IT"S GONG TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

bajito4ever said:


> :thumbsup: I CAN"T WAIT EITHER HOMIE HEAR IT"S GONG TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## jroman

Let me just say, bring plenty to drink, cause they are bringing the heat.


----------



## jroman

:thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


bajito4ever said:


> :thumbsup: I CAN"T WAIT EITHER HOMIE HEAR IT"S GONG TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOWRIDER MAG. TOUR 2011*Torres Empire Woodland, CA 9/25/2011*



jroman said:


> Let me just say, bring plenty to drink, cause they are bringing the heat.


----------



## family affair

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## bajito4ever

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## chewie

We will be there.... pre- registering soon.....:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chewie said:


> We will be there.... pre- registering soon.....:thumbsup:


ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bajito4ever

:thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:




LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

jroman said:


> Let me just say, bring plenty to drink, cause they are bringing the heat.


----------



## 52slam

I heard you guys and gals always bring out all the firme ranflas. Will be bringing some sun block for all that heat. GLAD IT COMING BACK TO WOODLAND.


LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## veteranos

Hey ,I just heard you on KBBF Late Night Oldies expressing yourself and making all of us look firme up here in Sonoma County In the city of Santa Rosa ,Califas. Muchas gracias


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



52slam said:


> I heard you guys and gals always bring out all the firme ranflas. Will be bringing some sun block for all that heat. GLAD IT COMING BACK TO WOODLAND.


 
*Some Of The Hottest LowRiders That Will Make Heads Turn & Mouths Drop. YES YOU WILL NEED THAT SUN BLOCK FOR ALL THE HEAT ROLLING IN!!!!!!!:biggrin:*


----------



## ~JALISCO~

:naughty::naughty::naughty::drama::x::h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



veteranos said:


> Hey ,I just heard you on KBBF Late Night Oldies expressing yourself and making all of us look firme up here in Sonoma County In the city of Santa Rosa ,Califas. Muchas gracias


*THANK YOU TO KBBF FOR INVITING ME AS A GUEST!! *
*I have made a commitment by being involved in the Lowrider Community to show how it is very important, to give back, a strong sense of family and pride.*
*It is my way of contributing in celebrating the Lowrider Lifestyle, which bonds us together by the values we share, and most of all, the commitment we have to the lifestyle. *
*I WILL BE PAYING A VISIT REAL SOON IN PERSON!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## bajito4ever

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Some Of The Hottest LowRiders That Will Make Heads Turn & Mouths Drop. YES YOU WILL NEED THAT SUN BLOCK FOR ALL THE HEAT ROLLING IN!!!!!!!:biggrin:*


:0:0


----------



## jroman

Thank you for making time to be a guest on KBBF Late Night Oldies Show last night. We know you are on a tight schedule planning the biggest show of the year which is not too far away. We received a tremendous amount of love and support last night for having you on the show, the phones were ringing off the hook with questions from listeners, emails and text msgs. The listeners felt like everything you were saying in the interview was very sincere. We greatly appreciate you and everything you do to keep the Lowrider Movement alive and becoming a role model for the young women out there.


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THANK YOU TO KBBF FOR INVITING ME AS A GUEST!! *
> *I have made a commitment by being involved in the Lowrider Community to show how it is very important, to give back, a strong sense of family and pride.*
> *It is my way of contributing in celebrating the Lowrider Lifestyle, which bonds us together by the values we share, and most of all, the commitment we have to the lifestyle. *
> *I WILL BE PAYING A VISIT REAL SOON IN PERSON!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



jroman said:


> Thank you for making time to be a guest on KBBF Late Night Oldies Show last night. We know you are on a tight schedule planning the biggest show of the year which is not too far away. We received a tremendous amount of love and support last night for having you on the show, the phones were ringing off the hook with questions from listeners, emails and text msgs. The listeners felt like everything you were saying in the interview was very sincere. We greatly appreciate you and everything you do to keep the Lowrider Movement alive and becoming a role model for the young women out there.


I FELT VERY HONORED TO BE ASKED TO BE A GUEST. LETS SET A DATE SOON SO I CAN COME DOWN AND PAY A VISIT IN PERSON. THE LOWRIDER QUEEN HAS MUCH LOVE FOR EVERYONE IN THE SANTA ROSA AREA & KBBF SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## jroman

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I FELT VERY HONORED TO BE ASKED TO BE A GUEST. LETS SET A DATE SOON SO I CAN COME DOWN AND PAY A VISIT IN PERSON. THE LOWRIDER QUEEN HAS MUCH LOVE FOR EVERYONE IN THE SANTA ROSA AREA & KBBF SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

LOWRIDER QUEEN



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



chewie said:


> We will be there.... pre- registering soon.....:thumbsup:


R.O. WILL BE COMING DEEP THIS YEAR RECEIVING ALLOT PRE-REGS. ALREADY!


----------



## STKN209




----------



## chewie

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> R.O. WILL BE COMING DEEP THIS YEAR RECEIVING ALLOT PRE-REGS. ALREADY!
> 
> View attachment 324353


:thumbsup: see everybody there..............:wave:


----------



## bajito4ever

:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## SAM TORRES

STKN209 said:


>


----------



## SAM TORRES

chewie said:


> :thumbsup: see everybody there..............:wave:


----------



## SAM TORRES

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I FELT VERY HONORED TO BE ASKED TO BE A GUEST. LETS SET A DATE SOON SO I CAN COME DOWN AND PAY A VISIT IN PERSON. THE LOWRIDER QUEEN HAS MUCH LOVE FOR EVERYONE IN THE SANTA ROSA AREA & KBBF SEE YOU SOON.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YES THERE IS IT WAS POSTED EARLY BUT WHEN THEY CHANGED LAYITLOW IT DISAPPEARED I WILL REPOST!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Any word yet?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Any word yet?


I DIDN"T FORGET WILL POST SOON!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



EL RAIDER said:


> TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## watson rider




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

watson rider said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 324738


EVIL THREAT REPRESENTING IN L.A. & WOODLAND BIG PROPS!!!!! :worship::worship:


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*










mabeg said:


> TTT


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

uffin:uffin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING ALLOT OF CALLS FOR VENDOR BOOTHS. WE WILL SELL OUT EARLY IT IS A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS. *
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## bajito4ever




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THE NEW LOOK FOR AZTECA FOR THE L.R.M. 2011 TOUR*
> *WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25, 2011 ON ITS WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT OUT YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/


----------



## bajito4ever

:biggrin::wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR*

*Are You Ready For The One Of The Baddest Lowrider Shows On The 2011 L.R.M. TOUR. **Some Of The Hottest Lowrider Rides That Will Make Heads Turn & Mouths Drop. *
*OUR GOAL FOR 2012 IS TO BRING AN ALL *
*IN-DOOR SHOW BACK TO CAL-EXPO. WORKING TOGETHER AND COLABERATING WE CAN BRING BACK AS MANY SHOWS TO THE TOUR.*
*IT'S OUR WAY OF CONTRIBUTING IN CELEBRATING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE.*




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THE NEW LOOK FOR AZTECA FOR THE L.R.M. 2011 TOUR*
> *WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25, 2011 ON ITS WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT OUT YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/


----------



## 65rivi

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Are You Ready For The One Of The Baddest Lowrider Shows On The 2011 L.R.M. TOUR. **Some Of The Hottest Lowrider Rides That Will Make Heads Turn & Mouths Drop. *
> *OUR GOAL FOR 2012 IS TO BRING AN ALL *
> *IN-DOOR SHOW BACK TO CAL-EXPO. WORKING TOGETHER AND COLABERATING WE CAN BRING BACK AS MANY SHOWS TO THE TOUR.*
> *IT'S OUR WAY OF CONTRIBUTING IN CELEBRATING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE.*




Thank you so much for your dedication Marcella!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Are You Ready For The One Of The Baddest Lowrider Shows On The 2011 L.R.M. TOUR. **Some Of The Hottest Lowrider Rides That Will Make Heads Turn & Mouths Drop. *
> *OUR GOAL FOR 2012 IS TO BRING AN ALL *
> *IN-DOOR SHOW BACK TO CAL-EXPO. WORKING TOGETHER AND COLABERATING WE CAN BRING BACK AS MANY SHOWS TO THE TOUR.*
> *IT'S OUR WAY OF CONTRIBUTING IN CELEBRATING THE LOWRIDER :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:LIFESTYLE.*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Are You Ready For The One Of The Baddest Lowrider Shows On The 2011 L.R.M. TOUR. **Some Of The Hottest Lowrider Rides That Will Make Heads Turn & Mouths Drop. *
> *OUR GOAL FOR 2012 IS TO BRING AN ALL *
> *IN-DOOR SHOW BACK TO CAL-EXPO. WORKING TOGETHER AND COLABERATING WE CAN BRING BACK AS MANY SHOWS TO THE TOUR.*
> *IT'S OUR WAY OF CONTRIBUTING IN CELEBRATING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE.*


I miss the shows there hope you make it happen:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



65rivi said:


> Thank you so much for your dedication Marcella!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



*THANK YOU FOR YOUR KINDS WORDS WELL APPRECIATED SEE YOU IN DALLAS ON THE 28th OF AUGUST CAN'T WAIT TO MEET IN YOU IN PERSON!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*



EL RAIDER said:


> I miss the shows there hope you make it happen:thumbsup:


*THOSE WHERE THE DAYS WHEN IT WAS HELD AT CAL EXPO. **WHERE COMMITTED TO BRING AN ALL IN-DOOR SHOW JUST LIKE WE DID IN L.A. AFTER 30years. WE OUR TRYING TO BRING BACK THAT FEELING OF THE PAST.* 
:thumbsup:YOU READY FOR L.A. ?


----------



## bajito4ever

65rivi said:


> Thank you so much for your dedication Marcella!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


X200 MARCELLA THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOUR DOING YOU ARE THE LOWRIDER QUEEN IN MY EYES YOU DA BOMB!!!!!:worship: AND GORGEOUS NO DIS-RESPECT GIRL!!!!:naughty::worship:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

bajito4ever said:


> X200 MARCELLA THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOUR DOING YOU ARE THE LOWRIDER QUEEN IN MY EYES YOU DA BOMB!!!!!:worship: AND GORGEOUS NO DIS-RESPECT GIRL!!!!:naughty::worship:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR*



SAM TORRES said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Any word


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



stacklifehydraulics said:


> Any word


*Single Pump Real Street:*
*No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims.* 

*The cash payout is as follows:* *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

*Single Pump Real Street:*
*No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Super:*
*No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Radical:*
*No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
*down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Street:*
*No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Super :*
*No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pimp Radical:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*

*Single Pump Truck: *
*Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *

*Double Pump Trucks:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
*getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *



*The cash payout is as follow: *

*Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
*Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Must be 3 to make a class *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

:biggrin::biggrin:









2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
(Effective January 1, 2011)
*CAR CLASSIFICATIONS* 


*’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd )
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd )
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom
*’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer* 

(1st, 2nd & 3rd)
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd )
Original Street Custom 
Street Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

*TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Street Custom
Mild Custom
Semi Custom Van
Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Radical Custom
’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom
*88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON* 

(1st, 2nd & 3rd)
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom
Mini-Trucks El Camino
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom

*MOTORCYCLE CLASSES*
s
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)

*Awards Truck Special Awards*
*Outstanding Graphics Outstanding Graphics*
*Outstanding Engine Outstanding Engine*
*Outstanding Undercarriage Outstanding Undercarriage*
*Outstanding Flake Outstanding Flake*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School Outstanding Hydraulics*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era Outstanding Paint*
*Outstanding Paint Outstanding Interior*
*Outstanding Interior Outstanding Individual Display*
*Outstanding Individual Display Outstanding Mural*
*Outstanding Mural Outstanding Audio/Video*
*Outstanding Audio/Video Outstanding Metal Engraving*
*Outstanding Metal Engraving*
*Special Recognition Award (car or truck)*
*Club Awards* - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicles participating. 
　


*Best of Show Awards *


*　*
Best of Show Car
Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck
Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)
Best of Show Original (1969 and older)
Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)

*PRIZES* 

1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in 
a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the 
event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. 

2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second 
and Third Prize 
will be awarded in each class in the amount of *$1000.00, $500 and $250* respectively. In the event less 
than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the 
event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, 
they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no 
additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). 
Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half 
(1/2) of the stated prize value. 




*Bicycle Classes* 

12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
 ​


----------



## Clown Confusion

cant wait


----------



## Clown Confusion

cant wait


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



Clown Confusion said:


> cant wait


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Amen


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

[[/IMG]


stacklifehydraulics said:


> Amen


:thumbsup: GIVING UP CLOSE TO $8000 IN CASH AND SOME OF YOU WILL BE COMING HOME WITH A CHAMPIONSHIP BELT!! FOR THE HOP!!


----------



## gema68

CAN'T WAIT FOR JULY 31 SHOW UNIDOS LA GONNA REPRESENT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


gema68 said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR JULY 31 SHOW UNIDOS LA GONNA REPRESENT


UNIDOS LA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AT THE L.A SUPER SHOW & I KNOW THIS !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

Latin Rollers C.C will be bringing home some cash .. please make sure they're all Benjamins. (for the hop comp) 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> [[/IMG]
> 
> :thumbsup: GIVING UP CLOSE TO $8000 IN CASH AND SOME OF YOU WILL BE COMING HOME WITH A CHAMPIONSHIP BELT!! FOR THE HOP!!


----------



## jroman

_*There are 96 days until 
Sunday, 25 September 2011.*_


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations
> (Effective January 1, 2011)
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS*
> 
> 
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd )
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> 
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd )
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer*
> 
> 
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd)
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> 
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Original Street Custom Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> 
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd )
> Original Street Custom
> Street Custom Mild Custom
> Mild Custom Semi Custom
> Semi Custom Full Custom
> Full Custom Radical Custom
> Radical Custom
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel
> Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Street Custom
> Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Van
> Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> Radical Custom
> ’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON*
> 
> 
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd)
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> Mini-Trucks El Camino
> Street Custom Street Custom
> Mild Custom Mild Custom
> Semi Custom Semi Custom
> Full Custom Full Custom
> Radical Custom Radical Custom
> 
> 
> 
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES*
> s
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
> 
> 
> 
> *Awards Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck)*
> *Club Awards* - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicles participating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Best of Show Awards *
> 
> 
> *　*
> 
> Best of Show Car
> Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck
> Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)
> Best of Show Original (1969 and older)
> Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)
> 
> *PRIZES*
> 
> 1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in
> a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the
> event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.
> 
> 2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second
> and Third Prize
> will be awarded in each class in the amount of *$1000.00, $500 and $250* respectively. In the event less
> than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the
> event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first,
> they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no
> additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class).
> Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half
> (1/2) of the stated prize value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes*
> 
> 
> 12-inch 20-inch
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> 16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
> Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> 24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
> 
> ​


----------



## jroman

*There are 96 days until 
Sunday, 25 September 2011.*


stacklifehydraulics said:


> Amen


----------



## ElProfeJose

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD  * (951)867-1837 *  (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837 

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



ElProfeJose said:


> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL
> LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837
> 
> SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME
> 
> 
> SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT
> ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

jroman said:


> *There are 96 days until
> Sunday, 25 September 2011.*


:biggrin:


----------



## 52slam

You are straight trippin if you think you are taking my cash home. We are going to have to settle it in the hopping pit.


jroman said:


> Latin Rollers C.C will be bringing home some cash .. please make sure they're all Benjamins. (for the hop comp)


----------



## jroman

Make sure your batteries have juice cause I don't want to hear any excuses! See you in the pit, make sure you are ready for some competition.:thumbsup:


52slam said:


> You are straight trippin if you think you are taking my cash home. We are going to have to settle it in the hopping pit.


----------



## 52slam

I hear its going to be a bigger and better show. I hope the belt is one size fits all, cause I put on some weight. uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


jroman said:


> Make sure your batteries have juice cause I don't want to hear any excuses! See you in the pit, make sure you are ready for some competition.:thumbsup:


----------



## veteranos

thanks for keeping it real! Where can i buy a torres empire 2011 T-shirt ? 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Sept. 25,2011 Woodland, CA*

LOWRIDER QUEEN



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## bajito4ever

GIRL LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE SEE YOU MUST HAVE SOME HATERS!! 
Thank you so much for all your doing. Dont let the FEW that are negative bring you down.:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

:thumbsup:


bajito4ever said:


> GIRL LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE SEE YOU MUST HAVE SOME HATERS!!
> Thank you so much for all your doing. Dont let the FEW that are negative bring you down.:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

Hey, I received a message at the radio station this afternoon from a local newspaper called La Espina requesting to interview you. He heard the interview on the radio the day you were on the station and liked it. Is it ok to pass on your info to him so he can get in touch with you? Great job.I'm very happy for all your success.


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## 52slam

LRM Family Affair Tour 2011 .(lowrider familia)


veteranos said:


> thanks for keeping it real! Where can i buy a torres empire 2011 T-shirt ?


----------



## jroman

we will be rolling till the wheels fall off.:h5:


52slam said:


> LRM Family Affair Tour 2011 .(lowrider familia)


----------



## 1WIKD79

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE REPRESENTING SAN JO....................:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

1WIKD79 said:


> SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE REPRESENTING SAN JO....................:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

:thumbsup:


1WIKD79 said:


> SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE REPRESENTING SAN JO....................:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

I like your signature... El Raider.


EL RAIDER said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

jroman said:


> Hey, I received a message at the radio station this afternoon from a local newspaper called La Espina requesting to interview you. He heard the interview on the radio the day you were on the station and liked it. Is it ok to pass on your info to him so he can get in touch with you? Great job.I'm very happy for all your success.


I WOULD LOVE TO BE INTERVIEWED. THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT JUST TRYING TO REPRESENT MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA AND MOVE OUR GENTE FORWARD.


----------



## veteranos

We need that positive lowrider familia representation. good looking out. Veteranos Unidos will be in the house.


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WOULD LOVE TO BE INTERVIEWED. THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT JUST TRYING TO REPRESENT MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA AND MOVE OUR GENTE FORWARD.


----------



## 52slam

That is tight! Girl, your all over the place. My 52 will be in the casa. Getting new wheel as we speak. Woodland here I come!


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WOULD LOVE TO BE INTERVIEWED. THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT JUST TRYING TO REPRESENT MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA AND MOVE OUR GENTE FORWARD.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
It's been crazy but I'm doing fine and keeping focused. haters don't bother me I don't have time to play games and have no time for non-sense.

I'm just doing my part in the continuity of preserving and carrying on the legacy of the Traditional Lowrider Lifestyle. 
The 2011Tour Is a collaboration with LRM and Torres Empire working together for the LOVE of Lowriding to have as many LRM shows in as many cities possible and continue the Lowrider Lifestyle.
Without these collaborations there would be no shows in many Cities. We together can only continue the Traditional Lowriding for generations to come.
Without your continued support and dedication I couldn't do this I thank you my LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!



52slam said:


> LRM Family Affair Tour 2011 .(lowrider familia)





EL RAIDER said:


>





veteranos said:


> We need that positive lowrider familia representation. good looking out. Veteranos Unidos will be in the house.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.





bajito4ever said:


> GIRL LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE SEE YOU MUST HAVE SOME HATERS!!
> Thank you so much for all your doing. Dont let the FEW that are negative bring you down.:thumbsup:





jroman said:


> Hey, I received a message at the radio station this afternoon from a local newspaper called La Espina requesting to interview you. He heard the interview on the radio the day you were on the station and liked it. Is it ok to pass on your info to him so he can get in touch with you? Great job.I'm very happy for all your success.





1WIKD79 said:


> SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE REPRESENTING SAN JO....................:thumbsup:





52slam said:


> That is tight! Girl, your all over the place. My 52 will be in the casa. Getting new wheel as we speak. Woodland here I come!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

52slam said:


> That is tight! Girl, your all over the place. My 52 will be in the casa. Getting new wheel as we speak. Woodland here I come!


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

YOU HAVE NOT SEEN NOTHING YET WERE TAKING IT BACK TO THE TOP. AIN'T NO STOPPING US NOW!!!


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Are You Ready For The One Of The Baddest Lowrider Shows On The 2011 L.R.M. TOUR. **Some Of The Hottest Lowrider Rides That Will Make Heads Turn & Mouths Drop. *
> *OUR GOAL FOR 2012 IS TO BRING AN ALL *
> *IN-DOOR SHOW BACK TO CAL-EXPO. WORKING TOGETHER AND COLABERATING WE CAN BRING BACK AS MANY SHOWS TO THE TOUR.*
> *IT'S OUR WAY OF CONTRIBUTING IN CELEBRATING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE.*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> It's been crazy but I'm doing fine and keeping focused. haters don't bother me I don't have time to play games and have no time for non-sense.
> 
> I'm just doing my part in the continuity of preserving and carrying on the legacy of the Traditional Lowrider Lifestyle.
> The 2011Tour Is a collaboration with LRM and Torres Empire working together for the LOVE of Lowriding to have as many LRM shows in as many cities possible and continue the Lowrider Lifestyle.
> Without these collaborations there would be no shows in many Cities. We together can only continue the Traditional Lowriding for generations to come.
> Without your continued support and dedication I couldn't do this I thank you my LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!


----------



## bajito4ever

:worship::worship: We appreciate all you do & has not gone un-noticed. I look forward to meeting you in L.A. On July 31 & Will be traveling from Bakersfield to support you in Woodland. LIke I said You are the L.Q.:thumbsup:
:wow:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> It's been crazy but I'm doing fine and keeping focused. haters don't bother me I don't have time to play games and have no time for non-sense.
> 
> I'm just doing my part in the continuity of preserving and carrying on the legacy of the Traditional Lowrider Lifestyle.
> The 2011Tour Is a collaboration with LRM and Torres Empire working together for the LOVE of Lowriding to have as many LRM shows in as many cities possible and continue the Lowrider Lifestyle.
> Without these collaborations there would be no shows in many Cities. We together can only continue the Traditional Lowriding for generations to come.
> Without your continued support and dedication I couldn't do this I thank you my LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YOU HAVE NOT SEEN NOTHING YET WERE TAKING IT BACK TO THE TOP. AIN'T NO STOPPING US NOW!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

I HAVE BEEN RECIEVING AN OVERWELING AMOUNT OF REGISTRATIONS. THIS IS JUST A REMINDER IF YOU OUR REQUESTING AN IN-DOOR SPOT YOU MUST SUBMIT (2) PICTURES TO BE CONSIDERED.
I HAVE ALSO BEEN RECEIVING AN OVERWELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS FOR VENDOR SPACE THIS IS A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS.
THANK YOU AGAIN FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT.
PLEASE FREE FREE TO CONTACT ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS.


----------



## bajito4ever

BUMP!""


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

bajito4ever said:


> :worship::worship: We appreciate all you do & has not gone un-noticed. I look forward to meeting you in L.A. On July 31 & Will be traveling from Bakersfield to support you in Woodland. LIke I said You are the L.Q.:thumbsup:
> :wow:


----------



## CE 707

I cant wait for this show


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> I cant wait for this show


me to bro


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*HOTEL DISCOUNT*




Sir Lexxx said:


> Was just wondering if your going to have any discounts on hotel rooms like you did last years.


 
*Best Western Shadow Inn *

*584 North East Street, Woodland, CA (530) 666-1251 *
*MENTION:LOWRIDER· *

*TO RECEIVE YOUR RATE OF $65.00 SINGLE OR DOUBLE *

*CUT OFF RATE FOR DISCOUNT IS SEPT.19, 2011*


----------



## lupe

PADRINOS will be there for sure see you there lowrider queen..................


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

lupe said:


> PADRINOS will be there for sure see you there lowrider queen..................





Clown Confusion said:


> me to bro


 







[



QUOTE=CE 707;14228191]I cant wait for this show[/QUOTE]










LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I HAVE BEEN RECIEVING AN OVERWELING AMOUNT OF REGISTRATIONS. THIS IS JUST A REMINDER IF YOU OUR REQUESTING AN IN-DOOR SPOT YOU MUST SUBMIT (2) PICTURES TO BE CONSIDERED.
> I HAVE ALSO BEEN RECEIVING AN OVERWELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS FOR VENDOR SPACE THIS IS A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS.
> THANK YOU AGAIN FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT.
> PLEASE FREE FREE TO CONTACT ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS.


----------



## jroman

transcend = lowrider queen's work
1. Be or go beyond the range or limits of (something abstract, typically a conceptual field)

2. Surpass (a person or an achievement). 

This is how I define LQ , and her work... thank you for all ur hard work, you have always kept it real.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

YOUR MAKING ME BLUSH LOL!!!!




jroman said:


> transcend = lowrider queen's work
> 1. Be or go beyond the range or limits of (something abstract, typically a conceptual field)
> 
> 2. Surpass (a person or an achievement).
> 
> This is how I define LQ , and her work... thank you for all ur hard work, you have always kept it real.


----------



## bajito4ever

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=CE 707;14228191]I cant wait for this show










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*A TELEVISION PRODUCER FOR CRUISER WHO DEVOTES HIS SHOWS ON THE AMERICAN AUTOMOTIVE INDUSTRY(HOT RODS, LOWRIDERS AND CUSTOM MOTORCYCLES)WILL BEGIN FILMING ON HIS SECOND SEASON AND HAS REQUESTED TO ALLOW HIM TO FILM AT OUR EVENT. FILIMING WILL BE BEGIN AT OUR L.A SUPER SHOW ON JULY 31 AND HE WILL ALSO BE IN WOODLAND ON SEPTEMBER 25*


----------



## EL RAIDER

jroman said:


> transcend = lowrider queen's work
> 1. Be or go beyond the range or limits of (something abstract, typically a conceptual field)
> 
> 2. Surpass (a person or an achievement).
> 
> This is how I define LQ , and her work... thank you for all ur hard work, you have always kept it real.


very true


----------



## EL RAIDER

jroman said:


> I like your signature... El Raider.


thx


----------



## 52slam

:thumbsup: finally, its coming back to woodland!


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YOUR MAKING ME BLUSH LOL!!!!


----------



## 52slam

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


EL RAIDER said:


> thx


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

52slam said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> very true


----------



## jroman

Girl, you! answer all my questions before i even ask them.


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Best Western Shadow Inn *
> 
> *584 North East Street, Woodland, CA (530) 666-1251 *
> *MENTION:LOWRIDER· *
> 
> *TO RECEIVE YOUR RATE OF $65.00 SINGLE OR DOUBLE *
> 
> *CUT OFF RATE FOR DISCOUNT IS SEPT.19, 2011*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

jroman said:


> Girl, you! answer all my questions before i even ask them.



THAT'S WHY I'M THE


----------



## bajito4ever

ANY INFO YET ON THE ARTIST LINE-UP?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THAT'S WHY I'M THE



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=CE 707;14228191]I cant wait for this show










[/QUOTE]



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Best Western Shadow Inn *
> 
> *584 North East Street, Woodland, CA (530) 666-1251 *
> *MENTION:LOWRIDER· *
> 
> *TO RECEIVE YOUR RATE OF $65.00 SINGLE OR DOUBLE *
> 
> *CUT OFF RATE FOR DISCOUNT IS SEPT.19, 2011*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## jroman

I just picked up a 46 chevy, don't know which ride to bring. my 65 ss or my 46???? maybe both. All, I know is that, I'm not going too miss this show.


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Vintage Valadez said:


> TTT





jroman said:


> I just picked up a 46 chevy, don't know which ride to bring. my 65 ss or my 46???? maybe both. All, I know is that, I'm not going too miss this show.


----------



## bajito4ever

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


:thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## jroman

I heard through the grapevine that you and your crew were holding a meeting in Pleasanton.....Don't know what it is but I'm sure you guys are planning something big. Huge!!!!!!!


----------



## 52slam

I bet it's something big for the shows, can't wait for the woodland show to come back in Sept. TTT.


jroman said:


> I heard through the grapevine that you and your crew were holding a meeting in Pleasanton.....Don't know what it is but I'm sure you guys are planning something big. Huge!!!!!!!


----------



## veteranos

Cant wait to see whats gona turn up in the next agenda ,lowrider queen always puts up shows that people remember for a long time.As long as she continues to put shows on ,real lowriders will continue to follow.


jroman said:


> I heard through the grapevine that you and your crew were holding a meeting in Pleasanton.....Don't know what it is but I'm sure you guys are planning something big. Huge!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

veteranos said:


> Cant wait to see whats gona turn up in the next agenda ,lowrider queen always puts up shows that people remember for a long time.As long as she continues to put shows on ,real lowriders will continue to follow.





52slam said:


> I bet it's something big for the shows, can't wait for the woodland show to come back in Sept. TTT.


YES WERE PUTTING IN LONG HOURS ON THIS TOUR. I have been given this opportunity to make a difference and I’ve realized the importance of keeping the Lowrider Traditions Alive. We our dedicated in trying to bring back that feeling of the LRM shows of yesteryear for the 2011 tour. 
UNITY is one of the most important aspects of keeping the Lowrider Lifestyle Alive.
It is the mutual celebration of our Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.It is so important to preserve our traditions, and carry on the legacy of lowriding for generations to come.
Thank You For Your Contined Support 



jroman said:


> I heard through the grapevine that you and your crew were holding a meeting in Pleasanton.....Don't know what it is but I'm sure you guys are planning something big. Huge!!!!!!!


----------



## bajito4ever

L.Q. WHAT'S GOING ON READ YOUR SIGNATURE GIRL WHO IS THREATIN YOU. SEEMS LIKE YOU KNOW WHO IT IS. WE GOT YOU YOUR BACK! YOU HAVE DONE SO MUCH KEEP DOING YOUR THING!:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## 52slam

Criminal Law • Criminal Charges 


The threat may be made in writing, electronically, by phone or in person. It can be made against an individual, a group of people, or a public building or work place.
California Terrorist and Criminal Threats Law
Under California Penal Code Section 422, a terrorist or criminal threat is taken very seriously.


Penalties
Penal Code 422 PC which means that prosecutors may file it as either a misdemeanor or a felony. If you are convicted of the misdemeanor you face up to one year in a county jail. If you are convicted of the felony you face up to four years in the California state prison 3 Using a dangerous or deadly weapon increases your sentence by one year.4
And because a criminal threats conviction is a "strike" under California's
three strikes law , you must serve at least 85% of your sentence before you are eligible for release.

1.2. Verbal, written or electronically communicated statements
Under Penal Code 422 PC, the threat must be verbal, written or electronically communicated. Gestures that are unaccompanied by a verbal, written or electronically communicated statement will not suffice.

As for the definition of an "electronically communicated" threat, this type of threat is one that is conveyed via a

.telephone (a land-line or a cell phone),
.computer,
.video recorder,
.fax machine, or
.text or pager.11
"The pen is mightier than the sword" both my parents are lawyers,and they both admire your work. Frisco has your back.



bajito4ever said:


> L.Q. WHAT'S GOING ON READ YOUR SIGNATURE GIRL WHO IS THREATIN YOU. SEEMS LIKE YOU KNOW WHO IT IS. WE GOT YOU YOUR BACK! YOU HAVE DONE SO MUCH KEEP DOING YOUR THING!:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

*THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT. *
*PUTTING IN LONG HOURS. I have been given this opportunity to make a difference and I’ve realized the importance of keeping the Lowrider Traditions Alive And UNITY Is One Of The Most Important Aspects Of Keeping The Lowrider Lifestyle Alive.*

*LOOKING FORWARD TO HAVING ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA COMING TOGETHER AS ONE AND ENJOYING THE DAY ON SEPTEMBER 25, 2011.*










bajito4ever said:


> L.Q. WHAT'S GOING ON READ YOUR SIGNATURE GIRL WHO IS THREATING YOU. SEEMS LIKE YOU KNOW WHO IT IS. WE GOT YOU YOUR BACK! YOU HAVE DONE SO MUCH KEEP DOING YOUR THING!:thumbsup::worship:





52slam said:


> Criminal Law • Criminal Charges
> 
> "The pen is mightier than the sword" both my parents are lawyers,and they both admire your work. Frisco has your back.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## mike661

:nicoderm::nicoderm::yes::yes:


----------



## 52slam

LQ, you are doing something great,and positive. KEEP ON DOING, WHAT YOU ARE DOING.Always remember success is the best revenge as it makes you S- Superb, U- unique, C- courageous, C- conscious, E- energetic, S- strong, S- satisfied.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

52slam said:


> LQ, you are doing something great,and positive. KEEP ON DOING, WHAT YOU ARE DOING.Always remember success is the best revenge as it makes you S- Superb, U- unique, C- courageous, C- conscious, E- energetic, S- strong, S- satisfied.


THANK YOU 52slam fill very blessed and very grateful for your all your support. I am just doing my part by Stepping-up it is the most positive thing you can do to *keep* our movement *alive*,"


----------



## jroman

WTF just READ YOUR SIGNATURE. ----DAM LQ!, people straight hate on your success. A smart, strong, educated chicana who wont back down, some haters might see that as a threat. Most of us, we see you as the perfect example of the spirit of what low riding is about. Thank you for your hard work.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup:



















jroman said:


> WTF just READ YOUR SIGNATURE. ----DAM LQ!, people straight hate on your success. A smart, strong, educated chicana who wont back down, some haters might see that as a threat. Most of us, we see you as the perfect example of the spirit of what low riding is about. Thank you for your hard work.





mike661 said:


> :nicoderm::nicoderm::yes::yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Best Western Shadow Inn *
> 
> *584 North East Street, Woodland, CA (530) 666-1251 *
> *MENTION:LOWRIDER· *
> 
> *TO RECEIVE YOUR RATE OF $65.00 SINGLE OR DOUBLE *
> 
> *CUT OFF RATE FOR DISCOUNT IS SEPT.19, 2011*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


*We our dedicated in trying to bring back that feeling of the LRM shows of yesteryear for the 2011 tour.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR*



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Best Western Shadow Inn *
> 
> *584 North East Street, Woodland, CA (530) 666-1251 *
> *MENTION:LOWRIDER· *
> 
> *TO RECEIVE YOUR RATE OF $65.00 SINGLE OR DOUBLE *
> 
> *CUT OFF RATE FOR DISCOUNT IS SEPT.19, 2011*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


*We our dedicated in trying to bring back that feeling of the LRM shows of yesteryear for the 2011 tour.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

>*Single Pump Real Street:*
*No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Super:*
*No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Radical:*
*No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
*down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Street:*
*No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Super :*
*No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pimp Radical:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*

*Single Pump Truck: *
*Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *

*Double Pump Trucks:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
*getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *











*The cash payout is as follow: *

*Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
*Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Must be 3 to make a class *




*:biggrin::biggrin:







*

*2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
*(Effective January 1, 2011)*
*CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *


*’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*
*’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *

*(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Street Custom *
*Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Van *
*Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Radical Custom *
*’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom*
*88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *

*(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Mini-Trucks El Camino *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
*Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *

*D. AWARDS *


*Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
*Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
*Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
*Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
*Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
*Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
*Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
*Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
*Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
*Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*

*Outstanding Metal Engraving*

*2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
*3. Best of Show Awards*

*Best of Show Car *
*Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
*Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
*Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
*Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*



*4. Lowrider Excellence Award*



*Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *


*1. Vehicle of the Year*
*Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *

*If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *

*PRIZES *

*1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
*a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
*event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *

*2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second *
*and Third Prize *
*will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT, $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less *
*than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
*event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
*they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
*additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
*Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
*(1/2) of the stated prize value. *




*Bicycle Classes *

*12-inch 20-inch *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
*Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
*AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *


*1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
*2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
*3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*

*(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*

*4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
*Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*

*Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *
​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR*

*DUE TO THE AMOUNT OF 1960's & MOTORCYCLES REGISTERED WE ARE ADDING MORE CATEGORIES.*


*I ALSO HAVE BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHING MAJOR AND I AM SO EXCITED AND CAN'T WAIT TO ANNOUNCE STAY TUNED!!!*
*AIN't NO STOPPING ME KNOW!!!*


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> >*Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class *
> 
> 
> *:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> 
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> 
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second *
> *and Third Prize *
> *will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT, $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less *
> *than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *
> ​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## bajito4ever

*WHAT IS IT? DAM GIRL YOU CONTINUE TO AMAZE US*:worship: 



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I ALSO HAVE BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHING MAJOR AND I AM SO EXCITED AND CAN'T WAIT TO ANNOUNCE STAY TUNED!!!*
> *AIN't NO STOPPING ME KNOW!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

bajito4ever said:


> *WHAT IS IT? DAM GIRL YOU CONTINUE TO AMAZE US*:worship:


 I AM EXCITED AND CANT WAIT TO SPILL THE BEANS LOL!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I AM EXCITED AND CANT WAIT TO SPILL THE BEANS LOL!!!!!


 
tease  I say you tell us or at least email me what it it


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> tease  I say you tell us or at least email me what it it


----------



## bajito4ever

WHERE WAITING 




bajito4ever said:


> *WHAT IS IT? DAM GIRL YOU CONTINUE TO AMAZE US*:worship:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I AM EXCITED AND CANT WAIT TO SPILL THE BEANS LOL!!!!!





EL RAIDER said:


> tease  I say you tell us or at least email me what it it





LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> tease  I say you tell us or at least email me what it it


*I am proud to announce that for the first time ever the Lowrider community has been taped to feature on a 20+ episode show as part of the *Latino Experience in America Show* on the SPEED Channel. It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle told by you.*

*It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle is an honor and well overdue. Through this platform we will be able to narrate our story, lifestyle, and experience from our point of view. This will be televised nationally, and internationally.*

*· MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE THE STARS OF THIS SHOW*

*· LOS ANGELES, ON JULY 31, 2011*

*· Dallas Aug. 28, 2011*

*· Woodland, CA Sept. 25, 2011*


----------



## chewie

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I am proud to announce that for the first time ever the Lowrider community has been taped to feature on a 20+ episode show as part of the *Latino Experience in America Show* on the SPEED Channel. It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle told by you.*
> 
> *It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle is an honor and well overdue. Through this platform we will be able to narrate our story, lifestyle, and experience from our point of view. This will be televised nationally, and internationally.*
> 
> *· MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE THE STARS OF THIS SHOW*
> 
> *· LOS ANGELES, ON JULY 31, 2011*
> 
> *· Dallas Aug. 28, 2011*
> 
> *· Woodland, CA Sept. 25, 2011*



:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

This is history in the making...once again! In the short amount of time that i have been following your blog, I have witnessed how much you have overcome and succeeded. Through lifting the ban in LA, through selling out shows in record times and taking the sport of Lowriding to the next level. You are the true Lowrider Queen! Great job LQ!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


chewie said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## bajito4ever

YOU SAID IT ALL x 200 L.Q. :worship::worship:


jroman said:


> This is history in the making...once again! In the short amount of time that i have been following your blog, I have witnessed how much you have overcome and succeeded. Through lifting the ban in LA, through selling out shows in record times and taking the sport of Lowriding to the next level. You are the true Lowrider Queen! Great job LQ!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I am proud to announce that for the first time ever the Lowrider community has been taped to feature on a 20+ episode show as part of the *Latino Experience in America Show* on the SPEED Channel. It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle told by you.*
> 
> *It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle is an honor and well overdue. Through this platform we will be able to narrate our story, lifestyle, and experience from our point of view. This will be televised nationally, and internationally.*
> 
> *· MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE THE STARS OF THIS SHOW*
> 
> *· LOS ANGELES, ON JULY 31, 2011*
> 
> *· Dallas Aug. 28, 2011*
> 
> *· Woodland, CA Sept. 25, 2011*


----------



## Padrinos

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I am proud to announce that for the first time ever the Lowrider community has been taped to feature on a 20+ episode show as part of the *Latino Experience in America Show* on the SPEED Channel. It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle told by you.*
> 
> *It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle is an honor and well overdue. Through this platform we will be able to narrate our story, lifestyle, and experience from our point of view. This will be televised nationally, and internationally.*
> 
> *· MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE THE STARS OF THIS SHOW*
> 
> *· LOS ANGELES, ON JULY 31, 2011*
> 
> *· Dallas Aug. 28, 2011*
> 
> *· Woodland, CA Sept. 25, 2011*


Orale!!!!:drama:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *DUE TO THE AMOUNT OF 1960's & MOTORCYCLES REGISTERED WE ARE ADDING MORE CATEGORIES.*
> 
> 
> *I ALSO HAVE BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHING MAJOR AND I AM SO EXCITED AND CAN'T WAIT TO ANNOUNCE STAY TUNED!!!*
> *AIN't NO STOPPING ME KNOW!!!*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I am proud to announce that for the first time ever the Lowrider community has been taped to feature on a 20+ episode show as part of the *Latino Experience in America Show* on the SPEED Channel. It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle told by you.*
> 
> *It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle is an honor and well overdue. Through this platform we will be able to narrate our story, lifestyle, and experience from our point of view. This will be televised nationally, and internationally.*
> 
> *· MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE THE STARS OF THIS SHOW*
> 
> *· LOS ANGELES, ON JULY 31, 2011*
> 
> *· Dallas Aug. 28, 2011*
> 
> *· Woodland, CA Sept. 25, 2011*


LOWRIDER QUEEN



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR*



jroman said:


> Most of us, we see you as the perfect example of the spirit of what low riding is about. Thank you for your hard work.


 


jroman said:


> This is history in the making...once again! In the short amount of time that i have been following your blog, I have witnessed how much you have overcome and succeeded. Through lifting the ban in LA, through selling out shows in record times and taking the sport of Lowriding to the next level. You are the true Lowrider Queen! Great job LQ!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


YOUR KIND WORDS MEAN SO MUCH TO ME AND I AM VERY GREATFULL AND VERY BLESSED TO BEEN GIVEN THIS GREAT OPPERTUNITY AND I HAVE BEEN PUTTING ALL MY HEART AND SOUL INTO IT.


----------



## cisco707

I've heard what you have been doing for us and I must say, your heart and soul are in the right place. We now have a strong voice, thank you very much for all you've done for the lowrider world..


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YOUR KIND WORDS MEAN SO MUCH TO ME AND I AM VERY GREATFULL AND VERY BLESSED TO BEEN GIVEN THIS GREAT OPPERTUNITY AND I HAVE BEEN PUTTING ALL MY HEART AND SOUL INTO IT.


----------



## bajito4ever

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



cisco707 said:


> I've heard what you have been doing for us and I must say, your heart and soul are in the right place. We now have a strong voice, thank you very much for all you've done for the lowrider world..





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## Elwood

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*2011 LRM TOUR* TORRES EMPIRE*Sept. 25, 2011 Woodland, CA*



Elwood said:


> TTT


----------



## jroman

can't wait....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

jroman said:


> can't wait....
> View attachment 332768





bajito4ever said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


*I am proud to announce that for the first time ever the Lowrider community has been taped to feature on a 20+ episode show as part of the *Latino Experience in America Show* on the SPEED Channel. It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle told by you.*

*It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle is an honor and well overdue. Through this platform we will be able to narrate our story, lifestyle, and experience from our point of view. This will be televised nationally, and internationally.*

*· MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE THE STARS OF THIS SHOW*

*· LOS ANGELES, ON JULY 31, 2011*

*· Dallas Aug. 28, 2011*

*· Woodland, CA Sept. 25, 2011*


----------



## jroman

Congratulations on such a huge accomplishments! I know you and your team have been working extremely hard to make this event bigger and better. Congratulations once again, can't wait for Sept,25 2011 Woodland.:worship:hno::worship:hno::worship:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

jroman said:


> Congratulations on such a huge accomplishments! I know you and your team have been working extremely hard to make this event bigger and better. Congratulations once again, can't wait for Sept,25 2011 Woodland.:worship:hno::worship:hno::worship:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I am proud to announce that for the first time ever the Lowrider community has been taped to feature on a 20+ episode show as part of the *Latino Experience in America Show* on the SPEED Channel. It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle told by you.*
> 
> *It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle is an honor and well overdue. Through this platform we will be able to narrate our story, lifestyle, and experience from our point of view. This will be televised nationally, and internationally.*
> 
> *· MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE THE STARS OF THIS SHOW*
> 
> *· LOS ANGELES, ON JULY 31, 2011*
> 
> *· Dallas Aug. 28, 2011*
> 
> *· Woodland, CA Sept. 25, 2011*
> THANK YOU YOU RAY RODRIGUEZ AND YOUR SPONSORS FOR MAKING US APART OF THIS !!!





jroman said:


> This is history in the making...once again! In the short amount of time that i have been following your blog, I have witnessed how much you have overcome and succeeded. Through lifting the ban in LA, through selling out shows in record times and taking the sport of Lowriding to the next level. You are the true Lowrider Queen! Great job LQ!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN

*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.








[/QUOTE]



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> >*Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> 
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> 
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second *
> *and Third Prize *
> *will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT, $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less *
> *than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *
> ​


----------



## bajito4ever

jroman said:


> Congratulations on such a huge accomplishments! I know you and your team have been working extremely hard to make this event bigger and better. Congratulations once again, can't wait for Sept,25 2011 Woodland.:worship:hno::worship:hno::worship:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I am proud to announce that for the first time ever the Lowrider community has been taped to feature on a 20+ episode show as part of the *Latino Experience in America Show* on the SPEED Channel. It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle told by you.*
> 
> *It will showcase the Lowrider lifestyle is an honor and well overdue. Through this platform we will be able to narrate our story, lifestyle, and experience from our point of view. This will be televised nationally, and internationally.*
> 
> *· MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE THE STARS OF THIS SHOW*
> 
> *· LOS ANGELES, ON JULY 31, 2011*
> 
> *· Dallas Aug. 28, 2011*
> 
> *· Woodland, CA Sept. 25, 2011*





cisco707 said:


> I've heard what you have been doing for us and I must say, your heart and soul are in the right place. We now have a strong voice, thank you very much for all you've done for the lowrider world..


*WHEN I THOUGHT I SAW IT ALL YOU CONTINUE TO AMAZE US DAM L.Q. I AM SPEECHLESS!!!!!:worship::worship::worship:*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN

*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## 64Rag

Just did our registration, this show is going to be off the hook.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*

>*Single Pump Real Street:*
*No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Super:*
*No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Single Pump Radical:*
*No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
*down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Street:*
*No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pump Super :*
*No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *

*Double Pimp Radical:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*

*Single Pump Truck: *
*Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *

*Double Pump Trucks:*
*Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
*getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *

*2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*












*The cash payout is as follow: *

*Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
*Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Must be 3 to make a class *

*:biggrin::biggrin:







*

*2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
*(Effective January 1, 2011)*
*CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *


*’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*
*’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *

*(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Street Custom *
*Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Van *
*Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Radical Custom *
*’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom*
*88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *

*(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Mini-Trucks El Camino *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
*Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *

*D. AWARDS *


*Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
*Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
*Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
*Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
*Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
*Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
*Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
*Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
*Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
*Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
*Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*

*Outstanding Metal Engraving*

*2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
*3. Best of Show Awards* 

*Best of Show Car *
*Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
*Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
*Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
*Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*



*4. Lowrider Excellence Award*



*Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *


*1. Vehicle of the Year*
*Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *

*If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *

*PRIZES *

*1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
*a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
*event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *

*2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *








*2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
*event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
*they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
*additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
*Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
*(1/2) of the stated prize value. *













*Bicycle Classes *

*12-inch 20-inch *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
*Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
*AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *


*1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
*2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
*3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*

*(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*

*4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
*Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*

*Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​LOWRIDER QUEEN

*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.








[/QUOTE]



LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## SINFUL1

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *DUE TO THE AMOUNT OF 1960's & MOTORCYCLES REGISTERED WE ARE ADDING MORE CATEGORIES.*
> 
> 
> *I ALSO HAVE BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHING MAJOR AND I AM SO EXCITED AND CAN'T WAIT TO ANNOUNCE STAY TUNED!!!*
> *AIN't NO STOPPING ME KNOW!!!*


SHOULD BRING BACK THE SUB-COMPACT CLASS, AND KEEP IT SEPARATED FROM THE PREFORMANCE EURO. IF THE CLASSES WERE THERE THEN SO WOULD THE CARS.....JUST A THOUGHT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SINFUL1 said:


> SHOULD BRING BACK THE SUB-COMPACT CLASS, AND KEEP IT SEPARATED FROM THE PREFORMANCE EURO. IF THE CLASSES WERE THERE THEN SO WOULD THE CARS.....JUST A THOUGHT


*WE CAN ALWAYS ADD CLASSES IF THE CARS ARE THERE.*
*WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES DUE TO AMOUNT PRE-REGISTERED ALREADY AND WILL BE POSTING**.*


----------



## bajito4ever

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE CAN ALWAYS ADD CLASSES IF THE CARS ARE THERE.*
> *WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES DUE TO AMOUNT PRE-REGISTERED ALREADY AND WILL BE POSTING**.*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

:yes: The real deal, this Sept, 25 2011(woodland Ca. Family affair tour ) :thumbsup:


----------



## 52slam

How do i get myself a belt, on my wish list.


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> >*Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class *
> 
> *:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> 
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> 
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.






LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## jroman

TTT! Thanks for bringing back the Lowrider flavor to Woodland Ca.


64Rag said:


> ttt


----------



## 52slam

Just read the article on Mr,Torres. You'll are taking this culture to new levels in the strata sphere . great job.:thumbsup:


jroman said:


> TTT! Thanks for bringing back the Lowrider flavor to Woodland Ca.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



52slam said:


> Just read the article on Mr,Torres. You'll are taking this culture to new levels in the strata sphere . great job.:thumbsup:





jroman said:


> TTT! Thanks for bringing back the Lowrider flavor to Woodland Ca.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## LivinLegend

TTT for my boy Sam Torres


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR*

*THIS WILL BE A SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IF YOU GET TO EXPERIENCE MY SHOW IN L.A. WHERE BRINGING THE SAME FEELING TO WOODLAND A SHOW TO REMEMBER NOT HOLDING ANYTHING BACK. 
























*


----------



## bajito4ever

*I CAN'T WAIT FOR BOTH THESE SHOWS BUZZ ON THE STREET IS ALOT OF CLUBS FROM SOUTHERN CALI COME IN STRONG TO SHOW SUPPORT. THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT UNITY ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILIA MAKING SHIT HAPPEN IN 2011. BECAUSE OF YOU L.Q.* :thumbsup: 



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THIS WILL BE A SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IF YOU GET TO EXPERIENCE MY SHOW IN L.A. WHERE BRINGING THE SAME FEELING TO WOODLAND A SHOW TO REMEMBER NOT HOLDING ANYTHING BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup:



bajito4ever said:


> *I CAN'T WAIT FOR BOTH THESE SHOWS BUZZ ON THE STREET IS ALOT OF CLUBS FROM SOUTHERN CALI COME IN STRONG TO SHOW SUPPORT. THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT UNITY ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILIA MAKING SHIT HAPPEN IN 2011. BECAUSE OF YOU L.Q.* :thumbsup:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THIS WILL BE A SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IF YOU GET TO EXPERIENCE MY SHOW IN L.A. WHERE BRINGING THE SAME FEELING TO WOODLAND A SHOW TO REMEMBER NOT HOLDING ANYTHING BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## veteranos

I like what you are doing, and making it a family event. I won't be able to make it to the LA show, but I will not miss the woodland show.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

veteranos said:


> I like what you are doing, and making it a family event. I won't be able to make it to the LA show, but I will not miss the woodland show.


*THIS WILL BE A SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IF YOU GET TO EXPERIENCE MY SHOW IN L.A. WHERE BRINGING THE SAME FEELING TO WOODLAND A SHOW TO REMEMBER NOT HOLDING ANYTHING BACK. 
























*



bajito4ever said:


> *I CAN'T WAIT FOR BOTH THESE SHOWS BUZZ ON THE STREET IS ALOT OF CLUBS FROM SOUTHERN CALI COME IN STRONG TO SHOW SUPPORT. THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT UNITY ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILIA MAKING SHIT HAPPEN IN 2011. BECAUSE OF YOU L.Q.* :thumbsup:


----------



## bajito4ever




----------



## jroman

*TOGETHER MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA, THERE AIN'T NO STOPPING US!!! "LQ" Like the way you involve everyone... thanks LQ.*


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THIS WILL BE A SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IF YOU GET TO EXPERIENCE MY SHOW IN L.A. WHERE BRINGING THE SAME FEELING TO WOODLAND A SHOW TO REMEMBER NOT HOLDING ANYTHING BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 52slam

couple more months,and Ill find myself at the biggest and baddest show north of the gate Woodland Cali.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND CA SEPTEMBER 25th 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR*



52slam said:


> couple more months,and Ill find myself at the biggest and baddest show north of the gate Woodland Cali.


GOT THAT RIGHT WE WILL NOT BE HOLDING ANYTHING BACK ON THIS TOUR. WE WILL BE TAKING IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL!!!!


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THIS WILL BE A SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IF YOU GET TO EXPERIENCE MY SHOW IN L.A. WHERE BRINGING THE SAME FEELING TO WOODLAND A SHOW TO REMEMBER NOT HOLDING ANYTHING BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THIS WILL BE A SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IF YOU GET TO EXPERIENCE MY SHOW IN L.A. WHERE BRINGING THE SAME FEELING TO WOODLAND A SHOW TO REMEMBER NOT HOLDING ANYTHING BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





jroman said:


> *TOGETHER MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA, THERE AIN'T NO STOPPING US!!! "LQ" Like the way you involve everyone... thanks LQ.*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
























*[/QUOTE]



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> >*Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

Low and slow.. LRM, Family Affair Tour, _is what I'm talking about_!!!!! Sept 25, 2011.:biggrin:


----------



## KarmasAbitch

DAMMIT! LQ U R your own biggest FAN! Word iz BAJITO n LA Reyna r one and thee same! IP CHECK aisle 9!! Why u mislead the gent??? All for your show? That not lowriding girl!! Real riders stay real


bajito4ever said:


> *JUST FINISH REGISTERING ON-LINE CAN'T WAIT NEW TO ALL THIS COMPUTER STUFF **THANKS FOR YOUR HELP MARCELLA !!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup:





bajito4ever said:


> :thumbsup: I CAN"T WAIT EITHER HOMIE HEAR IT"S GONG TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!





bajito4ever said:


> X200 MARCELLA THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOUR DOING YOU ARE THE LOWRIDER QUEEN IN MY EYES YOU DA BOMB!!!!!:worship: AND GORGEOUS NO DIS-RESPECT GIRL!!!!:naughty::worship:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


>





bajito4ever said:


> GIRL LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE SEE YOU MUST HAVE SOME HATERS!! Thank you so much for all your doing. Dont let the FEW that are negative bring you down.:thumbsup:





bajito4ever said:


> :worship::worship: We appreciate all you do & has not gone un-noticed. I look forward to meeting you in L.A. On July 31 & Will be traveling from Bakersfield to support you in Woodland. LIke I said You are the L.Q.:thumbsup::wow:





bajito4ever said:


> L.Q. WHAT'S GOING ON READ YOUR SIGNATURE GIRL WHO IS THREATIN YOU. SEEMS LIKE YOU KNOW WHO IT IS. WE GOT YOU YOUR BACK! YOU HAVE DONE SO MUCH KEEP DOING YOUR THING!:thumbsup::worship:





bajito4ever said:


> *WHAT IS IT? DAM GIRL YOU CONTINUE TO AMAZE US*:worship:





bajito4ever said:


> *WHEN I THOUGHT I SAW IT ALL YOU CONTINUE TO AMAZE US DAM L.Q. I AM SPEECHLESS!!!!!:worship::worship::worship:*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THIS WILL BE A SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IF YOU GET TO EXPERIENCE MY SHOW IN L.A. WHERE BRINGING THE SAME FEELING TO WOODLAND A SHOW TO REMEMBER NOT HOLDING ANYTHING BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





bajito4ever said:


> *I CAN'T WAIT FOR BOTH THESE SHOWS BUZZ ON THE STREET IS ALOT OF CLUBS FROM SOUTHERN CALI COME IN STRONG TO SHOW SUPPORT. THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT UNITY ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILIA MAKING SHIT HAPPEN IN 2011. BECAUSE OF YOU L.Q.* :thumbsup:


----------



## KarmasAbitch

jroman veteranos n 52 slam is all the same person too?? What's the lowrider community com in too?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I SEE WE HAVE INDIVIDUALS WHO DON'T BELIEVE IN WHAT WHERE TRYING TO BRING TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. I KNEW WHEN WE STARTED THIS TOUR THERE WOULD BE HATERS & WE ALL KNOW WHO THEY ARE. KIND OF SAD THE LEVEL CERTAIN INDIVIDUALS WILL GO. 
YOU BELIEVE IT'S MISLEADING THEN COME SEE HISTORY IN THE MAKING AT ANY OF THE TORRES EMPIRE*LRM EVENTS. IF YOU CAN'T MAKE IT TO ANY OF OUR EVENTS YOU CAN CATCH US ON THE SPEED CHANNEL LATINO'S IN AMERICA.

PRETTY FUNNY HOW PEOPLE MAKE NEW ACCOUNTS TO HATE!!!!! 

THERE IS NO STOPING US IN KEEPING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES 

MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
*DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORT
(1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS*








LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






LaReinaDelMundo said:


> >*Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## jroman

I wanted to thank you for taking the time to be part of our show. We received a lot of positive feedback from your interview! I know that you are a busy person and we were honored that you took the time out of your busy schedule to share your experience and insight as thee low-rider Queen. You are an inspiration to all our listeners and an example of the spirit of what low riding is about. If you are ever in the Santa Rosa area please feel free to drop by the studio and take part of our live show.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES 
AWARDS/PRIZES MOTORCYCLES 

BEST OF SHOW MOTORCYCLE : $500.00 & CHAMPIONSHIP BELT
2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT 










MOTORCYCLE CLASSES 
DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORT
For each category three trophies will be awarded 

(1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS*




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






LaReinaDelMundo said:


> >*Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> BEST OF SHOW BIKE WILL RECEIVE
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## 64Rag

Can't wait for the show, their are going to be alot of out of towners here. It will be good to see other rides that we don't see on a regular. It is always nice to see some new rides come to NorCal.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## veteranos

Lowrider Queen, thank you for being on the KBBF Late Night Oldies Show. Sonoma County has a lot of love for you. I feel that you deserve much respect for not retaliating againt any negativity that comes your way, you always seem to keep it positive. We appreciate everything you do for the Lowrider Community. My Car Club will be present supporting your show in Woodland, Ca. Much love and respect. El Veterano.


----------



## jroman

It doesn't get anymore real than this. Are we one and the same? Not the same person! Yet, we are the same familia with a shared love for lowriding and sharing our passion with the world in a positive light. There isn't an ounce of hate that runs threw my blood,
especially for another chicano brother. Got nothing but love for you. I wish you the best. 

_Mexica Tiahui_ to all who support the lowrider life stlye.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES
> AWARDS/PRIZES MOTORCYCLES
> 
> BEST OF SHOW MOTORCYCLE : $500.00 & CHAMPIONSHIP BELT
> 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOTORCYCLE CLASSES
> DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORT
> For each category three trophies will be awarded
> 
> (1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS*


----------



## jroman

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Nautical Customs

Can u email us a registration form for indoor. thanks


----------



## bajito4ever

Keep doing your thing you will always run across haters


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.**IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*. http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


[/QUOTE]


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THIS WILL BE A SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IF YOU GET TO EXPERIENCE MY SHOW IN L.A. WHERE BRINGING THE SAME FEELING TO WOODLAND A SHOW TO REMEMBER NOT HOLDING ANYTHING BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I SEE WE HAVE INDIVIDUALS WHO DON'T BELIEVE IN WHAT WHERE TRYING TO BRING TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. I KNEW WHEN WE STARTED THIS TOUR THERE WOULD BE HATERS & WE ALL KNOW WHO THEY ARE. KIND OF SAD THE LEVEL CERTAIN INDIVIDUALS WILL GO. YOU BELIEVE IT'S MISLEADING THEN COME SEE HISTORY IN THE MAKING AT ANY OF THE TORRES EMPIRE*LRM EVENTS. IF YOU CAN'T MAKE IT TO ANY OF OUR EVENTS YOU CAN CATCH US ON THE SPEED CHANNEL LATINO'S IN AMERICA.PRETTY FUNNY HOW PEOPLE MAKE NEW ACCOUNTS TO HATE!!!!! THERE IS NO STOPING US IN KEEPING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE!!!*


----------



## 64Rag

Can't wait , the end of the year show for nor cal. It's always of the hook. Woodland is were it goes down in September.


----------



## chewie

:nicoderm:


----------



## jroman

THUGG PASSION 2 said:


>


 it's just around the corner.Bringing out the family and friends


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt
i need a indoor spot for 2 of my bike


----------



## SJDEUCE

*THIS WEEKEND

*









ACTIVITIES,
5.20 TOSS 
JALEPENO EATING CONTEST 
RAFFLES ( CORONA NEONS AND A BUNCH OF OTHER COOL PRIZES) 
JUMPER FOR THE KIDS 
MORE EVENTS TO COME
FOOD WILL BE SERVED FROM _*1 TO 3 ONLY
PLUS *_Tatted up will have a booth up also


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Nautical Customs said:


> Can u email us a registration form for indoor. thanks





64Rag said:


> Can't wait , the end of the year show for nor cal. It's always of the hook. Woodland is were it goes down in September.





chewie said:


> :nicoderm:





jroman said:


> it's just around the corner.Bringing out the family and friends

















LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## TonyO

Looks like I'll be coming to this show. Same top prizes for bikes as in the LA Show? :dunno:

Anyone have any hotel info yet for Woodland?


----------



## Clown Confusion

TonyO said:


> Looks like I'll be coming to this show. Same top prizes for bikes as in the LA Show? :dunno:
> 
> Anyone have any hotel info yet for Woodland?


Best Western Shadow Inn 

584 North East Street, Woodland, CA (530) 666-1251 
MENTION:LOWRIDER· 

TO RECEIVE YOUR RATE OF $65.00 SINGLE OR DOUBLE 

CUT OFF RATE FOR DISCOUNT IS SEPT.19, 2011


----------



## CE 707

Its going to be a good show


----------



## Johns 63

Might be a good show but i gotta support the sac local clubs. Maybe next year it will be two different dates. And whats going on with the wrestling belts?????


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## 925rider

Johns 63 said:


> Might be a good show but i gotta support the sac local clubs. Maybe next year it will be two different dates. And whats going on with the wrestling belts?????


----------



## DVS

Johns 63 said:


> Might be a good show but i gotta support the sac local clubs. Maybe next year it will be two different dates. And whats going on with the wrestling belts?????


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

Johns 63 said:


> Might be a good show but i gotta support the sac local clubs. Maybe next year it will be two different dates. And whats going on with the wrestling belts?????


 X61!!


----------



## THE CRITIC

bajito4ever said:


> Keep doing your thing you will always run across haters


[/QUOTE]LET ME SEE,YOU OVER BOOK,TURNED AWAY CARS THAT PAID,THIS AINT UR FIRST SHOW UR THROWN,AND U GUYS COULDN'T MAN UP AND TELL PEOPLE ,YOU GUYS FUKED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!THATS NOT HATIN ON U DUMBASSES,THATS CALLED SPEAKIN UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GET UR SHIT STRAIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND TO ALL THOSE WHO DONT BELIVE JUST GO TO PAGE 88 OR 89 ITS ON VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:finger:


----------



## THE CRITIC

KarmasAbitch said:


> DAMMIT! LQ U R your own biggest FAN! Word iz BAJITO n LA Reyna r one and thee same! IP CHECK aisle 9!! Why u mislead the gent??? All for your show? That not lowriding girl!! Real riders stay real


A ITS ME MYSELF AND IRENE ON LAYITLOW:werd:


----------



## Clown Confusion

SEE U GUYS IN WOODLAND


----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT


----------



## SHAMELE$$

Johns 63 said:


> Might be a good show but i gotta support the sac local clubs. Maybe next year it will be two different dates. And whats going on with the wrestling belts?????


----------



## TonyO

Clown Confusion said:


> Best Western Shadow Inn
> 
> 584 North East Street, Woodland, CA (530) 666-1251
> MENTION:LOWRIDER·
> 
> TO RECEIVE YOUR RATE OF $65.00 SINGLE OR DOUBLE
> 
> CUT OFF RATE FOR DISCOUNT IS SEPT.19, 2011


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 7 tekpatl

Man I heard there is a bad as bike comeing to woodland that is semi he plans to wipe out every one in his class so step ur game up or go home empty handed clown.


----------



## TonyO

After seeing all the horror stories in LA about someone pre registering back in February just to get turned down I hope the same doesn't happen in Woodland especially since its the last chance to qualify for Vegas.


----------



## Clown Confusion

7 tekpatl said:


> Man I heard there is a bad as bike comeing to woodland that is semi he plans to wipe out every one in his class so step ur game up or go home empty handed clown.


im in it for the fun not to win are lose its for the people to enjoy


----------



## CE 707

TonyO said:


> After seeing all the horror stories in LA about someone pre registering back in February just to get turned down I hope the same doesn't happen in Woodland especially since its the last chance to qualify for Vegas.[/QUOTE As long as your here saturday you should be cool


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> im in it for the fun not to win are lose its for the people to enjoy


You said it best bro


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsdown: GOOD LUCK PEOPLE! REALLY!!!! :yessad:


----------



## TonyO

CE 707 said:


> TonyO said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing all the horror stories in LA about someone pre registering back in February just to get turned down I hope the same doesn't happen in Woodland especially since its the last chance to qualify for Vegas.[/QUOTE As long as your here saturday you should be cool
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get into Woodland in the evening and line up at the show super early. I'll probably only get about 5 hours of sleep after the 15 hour drive but as long as I get in the show It'll be worth it :happysad:
Click to expand...


----------



## B DOG

TonyO said:


> After seeing all the horror stories in LA about someone pre registering back in February just to get turned down I hope the same doesn't happen in Woodland especially since its the last chance to qualify for Vegas.


the city officials aint as strict up here as la


----------



## Clown Confusion

TonyO said:


> CE 707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get into Woodland in the evening and line up at the show super early. I'll probably only get about 5 hours of sleep after the 15 hour drive but as long as I get in the show It'll be worth it :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be good woodland fair grounds is alot bigger so no worries about not getting in just be early to get a good spot
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyO

B DOG said:


> the city officials aint as strict up here as la


That's whats up. I just need to qualify a bike and Woodland is my last shot for the year.


----------



## 87cutty530

Ill probably be there... But... And this is a big but... Stop bringing that lame ass rapper/singer magic from the nb ridaz... Whats it been now 4 years straight... Jesus christ.. i cant say about last year cuz i didnt go, had to work.. just my 2 cents..


----------



## KUMPULA

gonna make plans to hit up this show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

7 tekpatl said:


> Man I heard there is a bad as bike comeing to woodland that is semi he plans to wipe out every one in his class so step ur game up or go home empty handed clown.


is this gabe whit the flash bike


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

BOYCOTT TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsdown::guns::thumbsdown: They lied to the lowrider community for the LOS ANGELES show this last weekend ,THEY OVER SOLD SPACES. they had no problems excepting our clubs money in Feb. then gave us a confirmation to roll in at 5:00 pm, for what? We wasted hours of our time in line, so we could get the doors closed in our face, (literally) and they called the police HELICOPTER to get on the mic and ask us to leave. They let a lot of good people down!! People had to get babysitters$$$, i work the weekends taking time off from work $$$$, spend hours detailing my 57 rag, going to the store to prepare food for the function$$ gas for stop go stop go driving $we spent extra money to rush a new club banner and shirts$$ i was really looking forward to the show, i feel so STUPID for telling so many many people to come out support the show.Can someone please PM me Sam's real cell number, i need to talk to him. People came out from Arizona and Neveda, and they got done dirty too, they had to rent trailers and hotels, for nothing...... check out the LA show topic from page 83 on up. I don't want my lowrider community getting burnt. BOYCOTT TORRES EMPIRE.


----------



## 87cutty530

Was it favortism of clubs? Or just being unorganized? Whats the real truth behind all of it?


----------



## ricardo labrador

93Brougham530 said:


> Was it favortism of clubs? Or just being unorganized? Whats the real truth behind all of it?


X2...MAKES ME WONDER THE SAME.


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios bike will be there


----------



## rightwire

:thumbsup:


----------



## wfclassics

Here is some footage of the 2011 Torres Empire Los Angeles Car Show.
Had to fit all these dope Impalas in this video in under 10 minutes...
LIKE us on our new FACEBOOK page.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


----------



## 64Rag

wfclassics said:


> Here is some footage of the 2011 Torres Empire Los Angeles Car Show.
> Had to fit all these dope Impalas in this video in under 10 minutes...
> LIKE us on our new FACEBOOK page.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128




LA was off the hook sounds like alot of clubs are coming to woodland, it is going to be off the hook. The haters wanting to hate are the ones that didn't get in. So why talk remember your not coming to the show so don't worry about what happens. By the way WFCLASSICS nice video clip.:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

;14367977]
View attachment 343427
View attachment 343428
View attachment 343429
View attachment 343430
View attachment 343431

View attachment 343434
View attachment 343435
View attachment 343436
View attachment 343437
View attachment 343440



































64Rag said:


> LA was off the hook sounds like alot of clubs are coming to woodland, it is going to be off the hook. The haters wanting to hate are the ones that didn't get in. So why talk remember your not coming to the show so don't worry about what happens. By the way WFCLASSICS nice video clip.:thumbsup:





wfclassics said:


> Here is some footage of the 2011 Torres Empire Los Angeles Car Show.
> Had to fit all these dope Impalas in this video in under 10 minutes...
> LIKE us on our new FACEBOOK page.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128





rightwire said:


> :thumbsup:





Clown Confusion said:


> socios bike will be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

rightwire said:


> :thumbsup:


GOT ALOT RESPECT AND LOVE FOR KLIQUE SEE YOU IN WOODLAND!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

WILL SEE ALOT OF YOU IN WOODLAND 


FCCC said:


> View attachment 343473
> View attachment 343474
> View attachment 343475
> View attachment 343478
> View attachment 343479
> 
> View attachment 343480
> View attachment 343481
> View attachment 343485
> ......:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

hope to make it there next month, what im i saying, see yall there


----------



## MEXICA

i had fun


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown: Torres Empire :thumbsdown::thumbsdown: they gave a lot of good people the worst time EVER, I've been showing my rides in shows for since the 90's, and i have never been treated so bad like the way we got treated this last Saturday night, THEY SLAMMED THE DOORS IN OUR FACE AND THEY CALLED THE COPS TO MAKE US LEAVE!!......WE WERE PRE-REGISTERED AND WE HAD CONFIRMATION TO ROLL IN ON SATURDAY NIGHT!... Nobody was getting loud with them or threaten them in any way, they didn't have to call the police, we just wanted answers.............Raza do not support :thumbsdown: Torres Empire :thumbsdown: i do not want anymore people getting burnt!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo;14368012];14367977]
View attachment 343427
View attachment 343428
View attachment 343429
View attachment 343430
View attachment 343431

View attachment 343434
View attachment 343435
View attachment 343436
View attachment 343437
View attachment 343440
































[/QUOTE]


harbor area 64 rag said:


> :thumbsdown::thumbsdown: Torres Empire :thumbsdown::thumbsdown: they gave a lot of good people the worst time EVER, I've been showing my rides in shows for since the 90's, and i have never been treated so bad like the way we got treated this last Saturday night, THEY SLAMMED THE DOORS IN OUR FACE AND THEY CALLED THE COPS TO MAKE US LEAVE!!......WE WERE PRE-REGISTERED AND WE HAD CONFIRMATION TO ROLL IN ON SATURDAY NIGHT!... Nobody was getting loud with them or threaten them in any way, they didn't have to call the police, we just wanted answers.............Raza do not support :thumbsdown: Torres Empire :thumbsdown: i do not want anymore people getting burnt!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## AZTROKITA

harbor area 64 rag said:


> BOYCOTT TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsdown::guns::thumbsdown: They lied to the lowrider community for the LOS ANGELES show this last weekend ,THEY OVER SOLD SPACES. they had no problems excepting our clubs money in Feb. then gave us a confirmation to roll in at 5:00 pm, for what? We wasted hours of our time in line, so we could get the doors closed in our face, (literally) and they called the police HELICOPTER to get on the mic and ask us to leave. They let a lot of good people down!! People had to get babysitters$$$, i work the weekends taking time off from work $$$$, spend hours detailing my 57 rag, going to the store to prepare food for the function$$ gas for stop go stop go driving $we spent extra money to rush a new club banner and shirts$$ i was really looking forward to the show, i feel so STUPID for telling so many many people to come out support the show.Can someone please PM me Sam's real cell number, i need to talk to him. People came out from Arizona and Neveda, and they got done dirty too, they had to rent trailers and hotels, for nothing...... check out the LA show topic from page 83 on up. I don't want my lowrider community getting burnt. BOYCOTT TORRES EMPIRE.





Well Said Bro, I give Torres Empire Credit for doing the show, And being able to show after 30years. It was a bad ass show.... But :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: the organization,the favoritism and the bitching/and complaining about displays,ice chests, etc...and not to mention the parking charging was fucked up. I came from Tucson,AZ I was fortunate to be able to display my ride, I feel bad for all the homies who got turned down. A lot of feria was spent to make the show, diesel is not cheap. I did place 2nd but to be honest I was expecting at least a plaque or at least a trophy. All we got was a piece of metal that says 2nd place. They got cheap on the awards, didn't mention your full name or club you represent. Some cars didn't even get judged. And even if they did the judges were in such a hurry it got judged in 3-5minutes.
Judging was fucked up!

During the show security was more worried about the blocking of walkways, or wristbands, instead of keeping eye out on our cars and displays. 2 of our members had stuff stolen at the show, in front of all that security they had. $3,500 worth of accessories. That are hard to find and take time to find...


As for me I will not show no more at any Torres Empire Show...I speak for myself and I am expressing my opinions.

There was no need for our RAZA to be treated the way we were, after all they need US more than we need them. We make the show's come alive not them!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## 87cutty530

harbor area 64 rag said:


> :thumbsdown::thumbsdown: Torres Empire :thumbsdown::thumbsdown: they gave a lot of good people the worst time EVER, I've been showing my rides in shows for since the 90's, and i have never been treated so bad like the way we got treated this last Saturday night, THEY SLAMMED THE DOORS IN OUR FACE AND THEY CALLED THE COPS TO MAKE US LEAVE!!......WE WERE PRE-REGISTERED AND WE HAD CONFIRMATION TO ROLL IN ON SATURDAY NIGHT!... Nobody was getting loud with them or threaten them in any way, they didn't have to call the police, we just wanted answers.............Raza do not support :thumbsdown: Torres Empire :thumbsdown: i do not want anymore people getting burnt!!!!!!!


 Not talking shit bro, but whatever happened out there, happened out there, why not pm her and find out whats crackin, if she responds then she will, if she doesnt, then she just doesnt give a shit about the lowriding community and is only in it for the money, 

so with that, showing pics of the people inside the show doesnt give answers to those who pre-reg as some people say they did and got booted out... If you give promises, keep em, not give people the run around.., im sure you learned from this negative feedback in LA and you'll work your perks to not do it in Woodland, but its not hating when someone feels they were robbed of being at a Lowrider show.. people want answers, and people deserve em, there always 2 different stories, but the right one will either make you or break you.. make a decision... But then again its just my 2 cents, and we'll see what happens here in Sept...


----------



## rightwire

is there room for 3 Klique OXC cars


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:worship:IT WOULD BE AN HONOR TO HAVE KLIQUE HERE AND YES WE HAVE ROOM FOR YOU!!!!!



rightwire said:


> is there room for 3 Klique OXC cars


----------



## Clown Confusion

i wasnt there so i have noting to say but see u guys in woodland


----------



## jroman

First of all I would like to thank Marcella Rodriguez ,and Torres Empire for allowing me to document the 2011 Family Affair Tour. I document shows and events so I can share with everyone what goes on in the Lowrider World through my radio show. I do this to erase the false image that the media, society and Hollywood portray. I had the privilege to witness everything that took place to make the LA Show a reality. All of the sleepless nights prior to the show, planning, preparing and arranging vehicles, clubs, vendors, to make this show possible. Most people have no idea what it takes to throw a show this big. Most don’t understand all of the hard work that Sam Torres, Marcella Rodriguez and their teams have gone through to make this event happen. As I sit here reading most of these postings on LayitLow some bad but mostly good. The slander ones are the hurtful ones, because they are the ones Marcella calls her lowrider familia. These people weren’t in the facility at 3 or 4 in the morning to witness Sam, Marcella and their judges wanting to take care of every individual and bending rules without breaking any laws. Well, I was!! The Fire Marshall made changes to their plans of where they wanted to place cars, which was beyond their control. Had they not abided by the Fire Marshall they would have shut down the entire show. The LAPD was watching and judging the lowrider community because of the incident that happened at a Washington Car Show. They did everything possible to fit as many cars and bikes into the Convention Center; they even tried to get the other building. I feel that they went above and beyond to please and try to take care of everyone. Overall I believe that the show was a huge success and their sweat, blood, tears, and dedication paid off. There was a ton of positive compliments from the founding fathers of the lowrider movement as well as attendees. That right there means a lot. 
jroman


----------



## lowridinguera707

AZTROKITA said:


> Well Said Bro, I give Torres Empire Credit for doing the show, And being able to show after 30years. It was a bad ass show.... But :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: the organization,the favoritism and the bitching/and complaining about displays,ice chests, etc...and not to mention the parking charging was fucked up. I came from Tucson,AZ I was fortunate to be able to display my ride, I feel bad for all the homies who got turned down. A lot of feria was spent to make the show, diesel is not cheap. I did place 2nd but to be honest I was expecting at least a plaque or at least a trophy. All we got was a piece of metal that says 2nd place. They got cheap on the awards, didn't mention your full name or club you represent. Some cars didn't even get judged. And even if they did the judges were in such a hurry it got judged in 3-5minutes.
> Judging was fucked up!
> 
> During the show security was more worried about the blocking of walkways, or wristbands, instead of keeping eye out on our cars and displays. 2 of our members had stuff stolen at the show, in front of all that security they had. $3,500 worth of accessories. That are hard to find and take time to find...
> 
> 
> As for me I will not show no more at any Torres Empire Show...I speak for myself and I am expressing my opinions.
> 
> There was no need for our RAZA to be treated the way we were, after all they need US more than we need them. We make the show's come alive not them!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:





WELL SAID!!. I WASN'T THERE BUT JUST HEARING WHAT HAPPEN AND SEEING IT ON VIDEO WHAT HAPPENED WAS WRONG. THEN FOR HER TO COME ON HERE AND CALL THE PEOPLE HATERS IS RIDICULOUS AND SHE SAID ITS SPECULATION HER ASS WAS ON VIDEO SAYING ILL COME BACK THEN HAD THE NERVE TO CALL THE COPS! FUNNY. THERE WAS NO HATING PEOPLE GOT RIPPED OFF, I DONT CARE WHAT ANYONE SAYS ABOUT FIRE MARSHALLS AND ALL THAT. IF IT WAS PLANNED CORRECTLY SHE WOULD OF KNOWN ABOUT ALL THESE RESTRICTIONS AND WOULDN'T OF TAKEN PEOPLES MONEY. AND WHATS EVEN MORE SAD IS HALF OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY NOT BACKING UP THERE OWN!!! I HAVE HEARD A BUNCH OF WELL WE GOT IN, REALLY? SO BECAUSE IT WASN'T THEM THEY DON'T CARE AND AIN'T WORRIED ABOUT HOW MANY PEOPLE GOT RIPPED OFF. I HOPE THEY MAKE IT RIGHT WITH ALL THOSE PEOPLE THEY SCREWED.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

DO NOT SUPPORT torres empire:thumbsdown:. They will except your hard earned money, give you a conformation to roll in, then shut the doors in the lowrider community's face. They don't care about US! I'm sure someone got a good laugh on our account.


----------



## 64Rag

All I know is PREMACY car club and most of Nor Cal will be supporting this event. It's always been off the hook and nothing is going to change that not even comments from the haters. Most of the cars that won titles in Vegas were all in woodland last year. I think it will be the same way since it is two weeks before Vegas and people still need to qualify.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

64Rag said:


> All I know is PREMACY car club and most of Nor Cal will be supporting this event. It's always been off the hook and nothing is going to change that not even comments from the haters. Most of the cars that won titles in Vegas were all in woodland last year. I think it will be the same way since it is two weeks before Vegas and people still need to qualify.



Hater huh? i understand your position, but I'm sure if it happened to you and your Car Club, would you appreciate the disrespect that good people went through??


----------



## 64Rag

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Hater huh? i understand your position, but I'm sure if it happened to you and your Car Club, would you appreciate the disrespect that good people went through??


 you spoke your mind I can respect that just like I spoke mine. As for good people or bad people don't know you can't judge you.


----------



## Cadillac1

That was one show and for the most part things went well. See you in Woodland....Do we need to pre-reg? It's probably in here somewhere but please repost the registration form.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

64Rag said:


> LA was off the hook sounds like alot of clubs are coming to woodland, it is going to be off the hook. The haters wanting to hate are the ones that didn't get in. So why talk remember your not coming to the show so don't worry about what happens. By the way WFCLASSICS nice video clip.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## solo20

why are you calling people haters when they got burnt iam glad i didt go to this show i would have been pissed off had i driven all that way for nothing.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


_*this will get sold out fast*_:h5:


----------



## CE 707

Ill be there for sure If the dead line to pre reg for vagas is before how will people that place in woodland be able to get in for vegas


----------



## Johns 63

Wow the storys im hearing about turning away pre reg ppl,at the la show. Not good what a waste of time! Im sure they had room for all there (favorite cars) . Im for one will not attend any of there shows.


----------



## chewie




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SAY WHAT YOU WANT ABOUT ME BUT SAM TORRES HAD FAITH & BELIEVED IN ME TO CARRY OUT THIS DIFFICULT TASK AND THAT WAS TO BRING BACK ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS TO THE CITY OF ANGELS IT WAS ONE OF THE MOST DIFFICULT TASK I ACCOMPLISHED BUT ITS BECAUSE I TRULY BELIEVE ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE ALL THE THINGS THAT ARE BEING SAID ABOUT ME YOUR JUST MAKING ME STRONGER A PERSON. GODBLESS ALL OF YOU FOR ALL YOUR CALLS AND TEXTS EMAILS AND PMS. 
*


TRU*SA*67 said:


> _THANKS SAM, MARCELLA N CREW MIDNIGHT VISION C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME. HAD A LIL MIS HAPPS BUT U GUYS CAME THREW. AGAIN THANK YOU _





MonteKarlo84 said:


> Thank you Torres Empire for putting together a bad ass show DELEGATION CC had a great time looking foward to next year





JohnnyGuam said:


> ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, EVEN IF WE WERE OUTSIDE WE WERE A PART OF LOWRIDER HISTORY. THANK YOU SAM, MARCELLA, JUAN, AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO WAS A PART OF TORRES EMPIRE, THIS WAS ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOW EVER AND THANK YOU FOR BRINGING IT BACK TO THE MECCA, L.A. THE LOWRIDER CAPITAL





OMAR TRECE said:


> SOME OF US FELL YOU BUT LET IT BE KNOWN IN FEB WHEN THAT INVITE COME THRU WE WILL MAKE SURE WE UNITE AND MAKE IT THE BEST OF THE BEST SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!





64Rag said:


> Some people are intitle to their option, the negitive options are those that didn't get in and the positive is of those their. I was a spectator and had a great time. Torres Empire did something no one has been able to do in many years, put a show back in L.A. All of those people that didn't get in are the ones with their negitive comments but these are the same people that don't tell you everything like how they offered those who didn't get in their wristbands and a refund. If your going to speak on it tell everything. If you can do better you should try. As for Torres Empire I will support all of their events just like many of you are that had a great time. It's hard to please everyone, all you can do is try. See everyone in Woodland in september.





imgntnschgo said:


> Marcella & Torres one of the best shows we've attended by far,puts the vegas super show too shame...looking forward for your next
> L.A. show,which we're sure will be even better...rather be in Cali. than vegas and a trip well worth it...thanks for the good show...and helping us with the ticket issue...."IMAGINATIONS" Chicago





Cadillac1 said:


> That was one show and for the most part things went well. See you in Woodland....Do we need to pre-reg? It's probably in here somewhere but please repost the registration form.





~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup::nicoderm:





~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> _*this will get sold out fast*_:h5:





CE 707 said:


> Ill be there for sure If the dead line to pre reg for vagas is before how will people that place in woodland be able to get in for vegas





chewie said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*GOT YOUR PM SENT YOU THE PRE-REG.
KLIQUE WILL BE REPRESENTING IN WOODLAND 
*











rightwire said:


> is there room for 3 Klique OXC cars


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *GOT YOUR PM SENT YOU THE PRE-REG.
> KLIQUE WILL BE REPRESENTING IN WOODLAND
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I WANTED TO SHARE THIS EMAIL WITH YOU FROM THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THAT RECEIVED TODAY ALL THE HARD WORK AND BATTLES TO THE END PAID OFF.


Hello Sam and Marcella,I missed you on Sunday, but I enjoyed the show. Sam I saw you during the "Hop" portion of the show and did not want to bother you. Marcella I missed you the whole weekend. Denise told me she had the pleasure of meeting your son. None the less, the show was fantastic and everyone at the center is talking about it ....I wanted so bad to say "I TOLD U SO"... We would like for you to send us some pictures, the ones I took on my phone are not that great (particularly the Hop and Dock areas....along with the Hall) . We definitely want you to come back ,so when you have a chance lets discuss dates in 2012.Thank you for your patients in doing business with the Los Angeles Convention Center and we look forward to a continued partnership.RoseRose WatsonLos Angeles Convention CenterDirector of Convention Center Sales1201 South Figueroa StreetLos Angeles, CA 90015www.lacclink.com


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TO THE TOP


----------



## Vacas707

64Rag said:


> All I know is PREMACY car club and most of Nor Cal will be supporting this event. It's always been off the hook and nothing is going to change that not even comments from the haters. Most of the cars that won titles in Vegas were all in woodland last year. I think it will be the same way since it is two weeks before Vegas and people still need to qualify.


Aintz u one of the cats throwing this show? How is your club gonna compete in the same show you are throwin!:buttkick:


----------



## 64Rag

Vacas707 said:


> Aintz u one of the cats throwing this show? How is your club gonna compete in the same show you are throwin!:buttkick:


 I don't usually respond to newbies. Their the ones always trying to start something. Come to woodland on the 25th and see what are club will be doing. Displaying and competing with our cars. If was are club throwing it are name would be on the flier.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE

I WONT BE SUPPORTING THESE PEOPLE AT ALL EVER AGAIN. THESE PEOPLE TOOK THE MONEY FOR PRE-REG IN FEBRUARY THEN GOT A CONFIRMATION NUMBER AND A TIME TO SHOW UP AT 5PM SATURDAY. WE SHOW UP AND THERES ALL KINDS OF BAD ASS CARS WAITTING IN LINE TO GET IN LINE AINT MOVING WE WAIT TILL 8PM TO MOVE UP THE RAMP AND 10PM THEY JUST SHUT THE DOORS IN OUR FACES. WE WERE THE LAST 5 CARS ON THE RAMP TO GET A SPOT AND ALL THE STAFF SAID YOU GUYS GOT TO GO BECAUSE THE COPS ARE ON THEIR WAY. WTF WE ARE NOT CRIMINALS WE ALL PAYED THE SAME MONEY AS EVERYONE ELSE TO GET IN BUT WE GET TREATED DIFFERENT???????? WHY??? ANSWER THAT torres empire!!!!!WE DIDNT HAVE TO GO INSIDE WE WERE COOL JUST GETTING A SPOT TO PARK OUR CARS OUTSIDE A SPOT WE PAYED FOR 5 MONTHS IN ADVANCE, AND ALL U GUYS HAVE TO SAY IS COME BACK TOMORROW AT 6AM. FUCK THAT U GUYS DIDNT HAVE A PROBLEM GETTING OUR MONEY 5 MONTHS B4 THE SHOW AND WE ARE THE LAST ONES ON THE RAMP TO GET A SPOT AFTER 5 HOURS AND GET TURNED AWAY BY THE COPS BECAUSE OF YOU. YOU GUYS COULD OF CAME OUTSIDE AND TOLD OUS YOUR SELF WHY NOT??? BECAUSE U GUYS DONT CARE!!!! HOW DO U GUYS HAVE 10 MINS TO FIT IN A BOUNCH OF BAD ASS CARS BUT U GUYS CANT FIT 5 CARS IN 5 HOURS?????? COME ON THEN WE HAVE TO GO BACK IN THE MORNING TO GET OUR REFUND AND U GUYS HAVE THE NERVE TO TELL OUS WELL WE CAN FIT U GUYS IN NOW IF U WANT? COME ON WE ALL PAYED BABY SITTERS TO WATCH OUR KIDS WHILE DROPPED OF THE CARS, THE TWO CARS THAT FOLLOWED US TO GIVE US A RIDE BACK USED THEIR TIME AND GAS THAT WAS MONEY SPEND FOR NOTHING THEN SPEND MORE GAS AND TIME TO GO PICK UP THE MONEY WE PAYED FOR IN ADVANCE. U GUYS ARE NO GOOD TREATING RAZA LIKE THIS AND YET WE DIDNT SHOW ANY KIND OF DISSRESPECT TO YOUR STAFF OR THE COPS. ANSWER WHY WE GOT TREATED DIFFERENT IF WE PAYED THE SAME AMOUNT OF MONEY TO GET IN AS EVERYONE ELSE?????????? THAT SHOWED ME U GUYS REALLY CARE ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!


----------



## freky78

Vacas707 said:


> Aintz u one of the cats throwing this show? How is your club gonna compete in the same show you are throwin!:buttkick:


PREMACY C.C is not thorwin any show not this one or any other.. If we are I did'nt know


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

we can only get STRONGER /


jroman said:


> *First of all I would like to thank Marcella Rodriguez ,and Torres Empire for allowing me to document the 2011 Family Affair Tour. I document shows and events so I can share with everyone what goes on in the Lowrider World through my radio show. I do this to erase the false image that the media, society and Hollywood portray. I had the privilege to witness everything that took place to make the LA Show a reality. All of the sleepless nights prior to the show, planning, preparing and arranging vehicles, clubs, vendors, to make this show possible. Most people have no idea what it takes to throw a show this big. Most don’t understand all of the hard work that Sam Torres, Marcella Rodriguez and their teams have gone through to make this event happen. As I sit here reading most of these postings on LayitLow some bad but mostly good. The slander ones are the hurtful ones, because they are the ones Marcella calls her lowrider familia. These people weren’t in the facility at 3 or 4 in the morning to witness Sam, Marcella and their judges wanting to take care of every individual and bending rules without breaking any laws. Well, I was!! The Fire Marshall made changes to their plans of where they wanted to place cars, which was beyond their control. Had they not abided by the Fire Marshall they would have shut down the entire show. The LAPD was watching and judging the lowrider community because of the incident that happened at a Washington Car Show. They did everything possible to fit as many cars and bikes into the Convention Center; they even tried to get the other building. I feel that they went above and beyond to please and try to take care of everyone. Overall I believe that the show was a huge success and their sweat, blood, tears, and dedication paid off. There was a ton of positive compliments from the founding fathers of the lowrider movement as well as attendees. That right there means a lot.
> jroman*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

214Tex said:


> BIG PROPS TO UURBODY OUT THERE . YALL BE ROLLIN ALL THE CONVERTABLES. NEVER SEEN SO MANY DROPS AT ONE GIVEN TIME.


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> Ill be there for sure If the dead line to pre reg for vagas is before how will people that place in woodland be able to get in for vegas[/QUOT


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> I WONT BE SUPPORTING THESE PEOPLE AT ALL EVER AGAIN. THESE PEOPLE TOOK THE MONEY FOR PRE-REG IN FEBRUARY THEN GOT A CONFIRMATION NUMBER AND A TIME TO SHOW UP AT 5PM SATURDAY. WE SHOW UP AND THERES ALL KINDS OF BAD ASS CARS WAITTING IN LINE TO GET IN LINE AINT MOVING WE WAIT TILL 8PM TO MOVE UP THE RAMP AND 10PM THEY JUST SHUT THE DOORS IN OUR FACES. WE WERE THE LAST 5 CARS ON THE RAMP TO GET A SPOT AND ALL THE STAFF SAID YOU GUYS GOT TO GO BECAUSE THE COPS ARE ON THEIR WAY. WTF WE ARE NOT CRIMINALS WE ALL PAYED THE SAME MONEY AS EVERYONE ELSE TO GET IN BUT WE GET TREATED DIFFERENT???????? WHY??? ANSWER THAT torres empire!!!!!WE DIDNT HAVE TO GO INSIDE WE WERE COOL JUST GETTING A SPOT TO PARK OUR CARS OUTSIDE A SPOT WE PAYED FOR 5 MONTHS IN ADVANCE, AND ALL U GUYS HAVE TO SAY IS COME BACK TOMORROW AT 6AM. FUCK THAT U GUYS DIDNT HAVE A PROBLEM GETTING OUR MONEY 5 MONTHS B4 THE SHOW AND WE ARE THE LAST ONES ON THE RAMP TO GET A SPOT AFTER 5 HOURS AND GET TURNED AWAY BY THE COPS BECAUSE OF YOU. YOU GUYS COULD OF CAME OUTSIDE AND TOLD OUS YOUR SELF WHY NOT??? BECAUSE U GUYS DONT CARE!!!! HOW DO U GUYS HAVE 10 MINS TO FIT IN A BOUNCH OF BAD ASS CARS BUT U GUYS CANT FIT 5 CARS IN 5 HOURS?????? COME ON THEN WE HAVE TO GO BACK IN THE MORNING TO GET OUR REFUND AND U GUYS HAVE THE NERVE TO TELL OUS WELL WE CAN FIT U GUYS IN NOW IF U WANT? COME ON WE ALL PAYED BABY SITTERS TO WATCH OUR KIDS WHILE DROPPED OF THE CARS, THE TWO CARS THAT FOLLOWED US TO GIVE US A RIDE BACK USED THEIR TIME AND GAS THAT WAS MONEY SPEND FOR NOTHING THEN SPEND MORE GAS AND TIME TO GO PICK UP THE MONEY WE PAYED FOR IN ADVANCE. U GUYS ARE NO GOOD TREATING RAZA LIKE THIS AND YET WE DIDNT SHOW ANY KIND OF DISSRESPECT TO YOUR STAFF OR THE COPS. ANSWER WHY WE GOT TREATED DIFFERENT IF WE PAYED THE SAME AMOUNT OF MONEY TO GET IN AS EVERYONE ELSE?????????? THAT SHOWED ME U GUYS REALLY CARE ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!




x1957


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Thank you for everyones contined support and wonderful email, texts and pms


> some people??????? just aint happy.Thank you, low-rider Queen. You are an inspiration to all our women who are a part of this life style and an example of the spirit of what low riding is about. You see, so many have tried to get the LA convention Center or throw a major show, and they fail. You pushed and pushed and got it back, and under a year you and your motley crew threw the biggest show of the year by far. I also witnessed that you gave people refunds, and you even gave them multiple entry tickets along with an apology trying to make things better. I say, you went far and beyond trying to please everyone​


----------



## Vacas707

64Rag said:


> I don't usually respond to newbies. Their the ones always trying to start something. Come to woodland on the 25th and see what are club will be doing. Displaying and competing with our cars. If was are club throwing it are name would be on the flier.










Originally Posted by *DIPPINIT*  
I won 2nd Best of Show, $500, and I don't have any complaints with the awards or how the show was run. Don't know who this is speaking on my behalf??!! :angry: I didn't care if I won a plastic Easter Egg, I was damn happy to have a show like this back in LA!!!. 15 minutes form my house. *Thanks to Torres and Raj from Premacy *for all your hard work on this show. I can only imagine the permits and hoops you had to jump through to pull this off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


my bad dawg, I thout u was the same cat they gave props to in LA that is married to he Lowrider Queen....I apologise for the confusion.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOwrider Queen

LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## GT~PLATING

GoodTimes CC will be there.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

GT~PLATING said:


> GoodTimes CC will be there.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *GOT YOUR PM SENT YOU THE PRE-REG.
> KLIQUE WILL BE REPRESENTING IN WOODLAND *












*THE HEAVY HITTERS WILL BE IN TOWN PREMIER, IMPERIALS, MAJESTICS, KLIQUE, GOOD TIMES ETC.......*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Stylistics SO.LA. will be there!!!!


----------



## LRN2011

Come join Lowrider Nationals at our 14th Annual Car show and Concert. We have alot of car clubs and Lowrider bike clubs already confirmed, There will be over $20.000 in cash and prizes, a fun zone for the kids, Hot models contest, Food and Drinks, Concert with top artist and Superbowl style diamond rings. Here are a couple of clubs who will be attending Lowrider Nationals.

Car Clubs:

Nokturnal, Swift, Xplizit, Majestics, Aztec, Latin World, Sickness,

Rez Made, Rollerz Only, Still Tippin, Nitelife, Carnales Unidos.

Lowrider Bikes:

Twisted Dreams, Mexicali.












See ya at the Nationals!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Stylistics SO.LA. will be there!!!!



*Stylistics SO.LA. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!*


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

Johns 63 said:


> Wow the storys im hearing about turning away pre reg ppl,at the la show. Not good what a waste of time! Im sure they had room for all there (favorite cars) . Im for one will not attend any of there shows.


Torres Empire:thumbsdown: does not care about us, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY............. There driven by $$$money$$$.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

http://www.jdizzle0305.com


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THE HEAVY HITTERS WILL BE IN TOWN: PREMIER, IMPERIALS, MAJESTICS, KLIQUE, GOOD TIMES, TRAFFIC, STYLISTICS SO.LA , SOUTHSIDE, ROLLERZ ONLY ETC.......*


----------



## Clown Confusion

see u on the 25th


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!


----------



## real68chevy

*SEE U ON THE 25TH *


----------



## jroman

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wfclassics

Impala Pics from the show

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.231346373571118.54385.173946279311128


----------



## sunkist707

*Torres Empire Woodland show*

Good Times SR Will be present


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

sunkist707 said:


> Good Times SR Will be present


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOwrider Queen
> 
> LOWRIDER QUEEN


:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PHONE CALLS FOR PRE-REGISTRATION PLEASE REMEMBER TO ATTACH PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED IN-DOOR . THIS IS AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR EVENT AND THIS IS THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE SO MANY WILL BE COMING TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PRE-REGS FROM SURROUNDING STATES TO COME QUALIFY.

DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html


----------



## Team CCE

There was alot of really nice cars there, but my opinion is....................VERY dissappointing. Especially the hop. VERY unorganized and not well placed either. I mean come on, we as competators had to stand in the hot ass sun in the bushes to watch. Not to mention the BS with the judging and prize money. Need someone with experience in there. Not to mention showing some love to the hop competators. What a waist of the almost $800 that it took me to get there and back. VERY dissappointing. As far as staff, what a bunch of idiots. I asked 4 of them the same question and they were like, "I don't know and I don't know who does. My job was to move cars in thats it. I'm done with my part" What kind of crap is that? You all got alot to learn yet.


----------



## ~JALISCO~

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

YOUR INPUT AND IDEAS ON TO MAKE THIS BETTER IS GREATLY APPRECIATED. THE HOP IN WOODLAND IS IN AN ARENA WE WERE LIMITED BY THE LA CONVENTION CENTER WITH SPACE BUT I AM OPEN TO SUGGESTIONS TO MAKE THIS BETTER.

MARCELLA​
[/QUOTE]



Team CCE said:


> There was alot of really nice cars there, but my opinion is....................VERY dissappointing. Especially the hop. VERY unorganized and not well placed either. I mean come on, we as competators had to stand in the hot ass sun in the bushes to watch. Not to mention the BS with the judging and prize money. Need someone with experience in there. Not to mention showing some love to the hop competators. What a waist of the almost $800 that it took me to get there and back. VERY dissappointing. As far as staff, what a bunch of idiots. I asked 4 of them the same question and they were like, "I don't know and I don't know who does. My job was to move cars in thats it. I'm done with my part" What kind of crap is that? You all got alot to learn yet.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Just wanted to share this with you I have taken a really good beaten by some of you and even from individuals who just jumped on the Ban-Wagon but it has been all worth it. I DON"T KNOW IF I LIKE BEING COMPARED TO A HORSE THOUGH LOL!!We together as a Lowrider Community have made great strides in LOS ANGELES.

From:* Wallace Holcollm
_*Date:*_ 8/4/2011 2:00:53 PM
_*To:*_ [email protected]
_*Subject:*_ Evaluation


*Greetings, Sam ,
*
*Your event received extremely positive reviews from the LACC. The LACC is looking forward to your event returning to the LACC. The LAPD were very complimentary, in this past Tuesday's Central Division's Watch Commander's meeting when speaking about the family atmosphere you brought to the LACC. LACC Marketing was glowing when they met with me about your event. The General Manager met with all Division Heads, including myself, to give an evaluation on Torres Empire Events and the likelyhood of your event returning to the LACC. I did not observe any Division Head speaking negatively about Torres Empire Events nor of any of its agents. All reviews were extremely positive. And we can all learn from Marcella, because she is truly a work horse for you she never gave up. Booking promply, will help to ensure the success of your future events here at the LACC. Congratulations, Sam. Your event was an inspiration for us all. Keep up the good work!*

*Thank You*

*Wallace Holcolm, Chief of Security Services*
*Los Angeles Convention Center*
*1201 South Figueroa Street*
*Los Angeles, CA 90015*


----------



## 87cutty530

Bandwagon? How is that? Friends of friends of other friends who are in different car clubs feel for em.. they call out something they see is fucked up.. they put there input and automatically are called haters as well? How would you feel if you were in that situation? Or if your car club went through what some of fellow pre-reg car clubs felt? You wouldnt take it so litely regardless what you say marcella. What you should have done is actually organize a better plan with LAPD, AND FIRE marshalls and let them know how many cars would possibly show up.. this event was one of many talked about events and things should have been way different, theres so many other clubs who have over 1,000 cars who show up and never have as much bs as this show.. but its just my opinions, it doesnt matter, but its sad to see someone claim to do it for the lowrider community and this is the type outcome given, you cant make everyone happy, but after so many shows, one would figure to underatand what is needed corrected.. but hey, have a good one. 


Oh, and one more thing, you talk about heavy hitters?, i got mad love for all so cal clubs and rides and will never takes anything away from em... Well, up here theres a lot of heavy hitters, from family first, lo lystics, excandalow, socios, islanders, uce, premacy, and many others from all over... That have top notch rides who have been on features on LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, so seriously get off the ****.. its not just about the rides, its about family sticking together and supporting each other for the right cause.. and it seems you have a hard time understanding that...


----------



## 64Rag

93Brougham530 said:


> Bandwagon? How is that? Friends of friends of other friends who are in different car clubs feel for em.. they call out something they see is fucked up.. they put there input and automatically are called haters as well? How would you feel if you were in that situation? Or if your car club went through what some of fellow pre-reg car clubs felt? You wouldnt take it so litely regardless what you say marcella. What you should have done is actually organize a better plan with LAPD, AND FIRE marshalls and let them know how many cars would possibly show up.. this event was one of many talked about events and things should have been way different, theres so many other clubs who have over 1,000 cars who show up and never have as much bs as this show.. but its just my opinions, it doesnt matter, but its sad to see someone claim to do it for the lowrider community and this is the type outcome given, you cant make everyone happy, but after so many shows, one would figure to underatand what is needed corrected.. but hey, have a good one.
> 
> 
> Oh, and one more thing, you talk about heavy hitters?, i got mad love for all so cal clubs and rides and will never takes anything away from em... Well, up here theres a lot of heavy hitters, from family first, lo lystics, excandalow, socios, islanders, uce, premacy, and many others from all over... That have top notch rides who have been on features on LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, so seriously get off the ****.. its not just about the rides, its about family sticking together and supporting each other for the right cause.. and it seems you have a hard time understanding that...



I respect your opinion but don't speak for everyone else. All I know PREMACY will be in woodland to compete with the best off them(North,South,East,West). Some clubs like to compete some don't care. So people will decide were they want to go. This is one of the biggest shows for Northern California and it is sactioned by lowrider we will also have the chance to see different rides that are not from the area, if we don't try to support their will be no lowrider shows and that was one of the biggest complaints from the lowrider community out here. This is just my opinion everyone is entitled to theirs and their choice on were to go, as for us see everyone in WOODLAND September 25th. I see you also like to share your thoughts on what should have been done, you should try throwing a show yourself at this magnitude. I've been their and done that it's not so easy. It is very hard to please everyone. No show is perfect, I'm happy someone is still trying to keep this woodland show going. Please remember again just my opinion no disrespect in anyway.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TAKING MY WORDS OUT OF CONTENTS I KNOW WE HAVE A LOT OF HEAVY HITTERS HERE IN NOR-CAL UCE, IMPALAS, SOCIOS , NEW STYLE, AZTECAS, INSPIRATIONS, SAN JOSES FINEST, PADRINOS, TRADITICIONS, FAMILY FIRST, PREMACY, BLVD KINGS. BLVD IMAGE, DEVOTIONS, UNTOUCHABLES, BROWN PERSUASION & ETC.....THERE WILL BE MANY HEAVY HITTERS FROM OUT OF TOWN ALSO VEHICLES YOU WONT GET TO SEE ALL THE TIME. IT'S AN HONOR TO SEE CARS FROM SOUTHERN CAL. IN NORTHERN CAL. JUST LIKE SEEING NORTHERN CALI. CARS REPRESENTING IN LOS ANGELES. IT'S A BEAUTIFUL THING TO SEE UNITY.


----------



## 87cutty530

64Rag said:


> I respect your opinion but don't speak for everyone else. All I know PREMACY will be in woodland to compete with the best off them(North,South,East,West). Some clubs like to compete some don't care. So people will decide were they want to go. This is one of the biggest shows for Northern California and it is sactioned by lowrider we will also have the chance to see different rides that are not from the area, if we don't try to support their will be no lowrider shows and that was one of the biggest complaints from the lowrider community out here. This is just my opinion everyone is entitled to theirs and their choice on were to go, as for us see everyone in WOODLAND September 25th. I see you also like to share your thoughts on what should have been done, you should try throwing a show yourself at this magnitude. I've been their and done that it's not so easy. It is very hard to please everyone. No show is perfect, I'm happy someone is still trying to keep this woodland show going. Please remember again just my opinion no disrespect in anyway.


Ive done my share of either giving advice or helping throw a show from 5 in the morning to 8 or 9 @ night so i know what its like... By no means is it or will i take anything as disrespectful, i have my opinions just like you do, just with everything that is said & done, u make it seem like u dont care about what is going on, marcella and only her knows what goes on behind the scenes, many dont know the truth, but its just messed up that the only thing that can be said is "sorry"... But everything ive said is my opinions and in no way disrespectful, i just see things a lot different.. everyone is entitled to there own, so im not speaking for everyone else, im speaking for rights to be happy and united when we all ride to shows..


----------



## Clown Confusion

now back to the woodland show see ya there


----------



## 64Rag

93Brougham530 said:


> Ive done my share of either giving advice or helping throw a show from 5 in the morning to 8 or 9 @ night so i know what its like... By no means is it or will i take anything as disrespectful, i have my opinions just like you do, just with everything that is said & done, u make it seem like u dont care about what is going on, marcella and only her knows what goes on behind the scenes, many dont know the truth, but its just messed up that the only thing that can be said is "sorry"... But everything ive said is my opinions and in no way disrespectful, i just see things a lot different.. everyone is entitled to there own, so im not speaking for everyone else, im speaking for rights to be happy and united when we all ride to shows..


I respect your opinion, I just don't understand why are you on here talking bad when I assume your not coming to this show. Like I said your talking is not going to make people decide not to go to this show they will make their own mind up on were they will be. All I know is me and the rest of the club will be in WOODLAND on the 25th. Have fun wherever you go. I was in LA for the show and it was the best show I've been to. I see woodland being just as good and want to be part of that.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> now back to the woodland show see ya there


SOCIOS WILL BE REPRESENTING BIG TIME !!! YUP AND I KNOW THIS!!!!
WILL BE HAVING A BUILDING JUST FOR BIKES THIS YEAR!!


----------



## jroman

4 days after the show people are still voicing their opinion about the LA show. We understand their frustrations and Marcella has even personally invited people to provide suggestions on improving the next show. Some people are still antagonizing Marcella for things that were out of their control. They had met with the Fire Marshall, LAPD, City of LA and the staff at the LA Convention Center. There were changes made every single time they met, but yet they still decided to make changes the actual day of the show, again, this was out of their control. Torres Empire's choices were to make the changes per the authorities or just shut the show down, what would you do? Obviously follow protocol, make the changes and keep the show on the road. People don't realize what goes on behind the scenes, the amount of hours people spent working 5 days prior to the show. Their teams were working 22-24 hours a day, they were living off of red bulls, the countless blisters they had on their feet from all of the running around, the swollen knees they had after marking the floors, the headaches they acquired from the lack of food and sleep. Trying their very best in taking care of each and every individual possible. There wasn't any other way this could have been handled, without endangering the safety of the people and their property. Bending rules to the max without breaking them. They followed protocol, dotted their i's and crossed their t's until 11:30pm Sunday. As a person that documented the show, I have the biggest amount of respect for the Torres Empire team which includes everyone that took part in making this show possible.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> SOCIOS WILL BE REPRESENTING BIG TIME !!! YUP AND I KNOW THIS!!!!
> WILL BE HAVING A BUILDING JUST FOR BIKES THIS YEAR!!


looking foward too that:biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

jroman said:


> 4 days after the show people are still voicing their opinion about the LA show. We understand their frustrations and Marcella has even personally invited people to provide suggestions on improving the next show. Some people are still antagonizing Marcella for things that were out of their control. They had met with the Fire Marshall, LAPD, City of LA and the staff at the LA Convention Center. There were changes made every single time they met, but yet they still decided to make changes the actual day of the show, again, this was out of their control. Torres Empire's choices were to make the changes per the authorities or just shut the show down, what would you do? Obviously follow protocol, make the changes and keep the show on the road. People don't realize what goes on behind the scenes, the amount of hours people spent working 5 days prior to the show. Their teams were working 22-24 hours a day, they were living off of red bulls, the countless blisters they had on their feet from all of the running around, the swollen knees they had after marking the floors, the headaches they acquired from the lack of food and sleep. Trying their very best in taking care of each and every individual possible. There wasn't any other way this could have been handled, without endangering the safety of the people and their property. Bending rules to the max without breaking them. They followed protocol, dotted their i's and crossed their t's until 11:30pm Sunday. As a person that documented the show, I have the biggest amount of respect for the Torres Empire team which includes everyone that took part in making this show possible.


 Im with you on that:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> SOCIOS WILL BE REPRESENTING BIG TIME !!! YUP AND I KNOW THIS!!!!
> WILL BE HAVING A BUILDING JUST FOR BIKES THIS YEAR!!


cool thanks so much


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 344730
> View attachment 344730











*Big props to EVIL THREAT coming out to represent in L.A. much respect & love for you guys.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ONLINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THE HEAVY HITTERS WILL BE IN TOWN PREMIER, IMPERIALS, MAJESTICS, KLIQUE, ELITE, GOOD TIMES, UNIQUES ETC.......*














LaReinaDelMundo said:


> TAKING MY WORDS OUT OF CONTENTS I KNOW WE HAVE A LOT OF HEAVY HITTERS HERE IN NOR-CAL *UCE, IMPALAS, SOCIOS , NEW STYLE, AZTECAS E.B., INSPIRATIONS, SAN JOSES FINEST, PADRINOS, TRADITICIONS, FAMILY FIRST, PREMACY, BLVD KINGS. BLVD IMAGE, DEVOTIONS, UNTOUCHABLES, BROWN PERSUASION, LUXURIOUS, CARNALES UNIDOS, ELITE, CENTRO VALLE, FOREVER LOW, EVIL THREAT *& ETC.....THERE WILL BE MANY HEAVY HITTERS FROM OUT OF TOWN ALSO VEHICLES YOU WONT GET TO SEE ALL THE TIME. IT'S AN HONOR TO SEE CARS FROM SOUTHERN CAL. IN NORTHERN CAL. JUST LIKE SEEING NORTHERN CALI. CARS REPRESENTING IN LOS ANGELES. IT'S A BEAUTIFUL THING TO SEE UNITY.


----------



## Sporty67

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> we can only get STRONGER /


 Sounds like the torrez empire and all their staff have the o weell attitude fuck it u guys got urs booted all the small upcoming car clubs of the future to the curb hey fuck it check out these nice cars that attended our show and this happens from someone that came from the getto torrez emipre should understand Spenca big I e torez empire out of inland empire good show though fuck the lil people who are they


----------



## Sporty67

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> we can only get STRONGER /


 Why are all the people mad at us we went through alot of trouble I know ha


----------



## Sporty67

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> Im with you on that:thumbsup:


 U guys couldn't of justified it better I know ha


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*STAY TUNED WILL BE DROPPING WHICH MAJOR RECORDING ARTISTS WILL BE PERFORMING IN WOODLAND*



SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> Im with you on that:thumbsup:





Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 344730
> View attachment 344730





real68chevy said:


> *SEE U ON THE 25TH *
> View attachment 344394





Clown Confusion said:


> now back to the woodland show see ya there





jroman said:


> 4 days after the show people are still voicing their opinion about the LA show. We understand their frustrations and Marcella has even personally invited people to provide suggestions on improving the next show. Some people are still antagonizing Marcella for things that were out of their control. They had met with the Fire Marshall, LAPD, City of LA and the staff at the LA Convention Center. There were changes made every single time they met, but yet they still decided to make changes the actual day of the show, again, this was out of their control. Torres Empire's choices were to make the changes per the authorities or just shut the show down, what would you do? Obviously follow protocol, make the changes and keep the show on the road. People don't realize what goes on behind the scenes, the amount of hours people spent working 5 days prior to the show. Their teams were working 22-24 hours a day, they were living off of red bulls, the countless blisters they had on their feet from all of the running around, the swollen knees they had after marking the floors, the headaches they acquired from the lack of food and sleep. Trying their very best in taking care of each and every individual possible. There wasn't any other way this could have been handled, without endangering the safety of the people and their property. Bending rules to the max without breaking them. They followed protocol, dotted their i's and crossed their t's until 11:30pm Sunday. As a person that documented the show, I have the biggest amount of respect for the Torres Empire team which includes everyone that took part in making this show possible.


----------



## Team CCE

jroman said:


> 4 days after the show people are still voicing their opinion about the LA show. We understand their frustrations and Marcella has even personally invited people to provide suggestions on improving the next show. Some people are still antagonizing Marcella for things that were out of their control. They had met with the Fire Marshall, LAPD, City of LA and the staff at the LA Convention Center. There were changes made every single time they met, but yet they still decided to make changes the actual day of the show, again, this was out of their control. Torres Empire's choices were to make the changes per the authorities or just shut the show down, what would you do? Obviously follow protocol, make the changes and keep the show on the road. People don't realize what goes on behind the scenes, the amount of hours people spent working 5 days prior to the show. Their teams were working 22-24 hours a day, they were living off of red bulls, the countless blisters they had on their feet from all of the running around, the swollen knees they had after marking the floors, the headaches they acquired from the lack of food and sleep. Trying their very best in taking care of each and every individual possible. There wasn't any other way this could have been handled, without endangering the safety of the people and their property. Bending rules to the max without breaking them. They followed protocol, dotted their i's and crossed their t's until 11:30pm Sunday. As a person that documented the show, I have the biggest amount of respect for the Torres Empire team which includes everyone that took part in making this show possible.


This is a two way street.......my hats off to the management for putting forth there best effort to keep everybody happy. There is more to a show than that tho, safty and security is also important, so I can understand that. I have many years of experience with shows, even worked with the magazine for 3 years so I do understand. This here statement that I see seems one sided. You have to look at it from both sides to really understand. Don't think for a minute that the show cars or the hoppers don't put work in. I have been putting in work on both sides for a long time. I have countless nights spent in the garage or the shop, AFTER working all day long, to get vehicles ready to go to a show. Then have to drive 2000 miles+ to get there. My point is most of the lowriders, show or hop, put in long hours to prep for a show. The show staff are NOT the only ones with long hours in. So you see my point hopefully, as to why some people might not be happy especially when something goes wrong like registration problems or anything else that you don't find out untill you get to the show. I know there are ALOT of people that know where I'm commin' from. I'm not complaining, just giving my opinion. You have to look at it from BOTH sides, then you can understand why some competators get frustrated. I hope that in the future the shows improve and certain problems are resolved. It would be nice to see the torrres empire shows grow to be something great. Its always a learning process, everybody's opinion counts to make improvements.:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

Also I'm glad to see a reprsentative from the staff on here to listen, thats what I like to see. Shows that you do care.:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE DO CARE I KNOW US WORKING TOGETHER WE CAN ONLY GET BETTER BECAUSE IT TAKES EACH AND EVERYONE OF US TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN!!!*



Team CCE said:


> Also I'm glad to see a reprsentative from the staff on here to listen, thats what I like to see. Shows that you do care.:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOWRIDER TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE SEPT. 25, 2011 WOODLAND, CA*

ROLL CALL:

EVIL THREAT
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS





LaReinaDelMundo said:


>





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PHONE CALLS FOR PRE-REGISTRATION PLEASE REMEMBER TO ATTACH PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED IN-DOOR . THIS IS AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR EVENT AND THIS IS THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE SO MANY WILL BE COMING TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PRE-REGS FROM SURROUNDING STATES TO COME QUALIFY.
> 
> DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html


----------



## chewie

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

I hear there might be a new double pump comming down from the "I" portland chapter


----------



## rightwire




----------



## rightwire




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> I hear there might be a new double pump comming down from the "I" portland chapter


 *THIS IS WHAT I'M TAKING ABOUT INDIVIDUALS COMING OUT TO REPRESENT IN THE PIT ALL THE WAY FROM PORTLAND!!!
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I HAVE SO MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE FOR KLIQUE !!!!!* :worship:





























rightwire said:


>


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB

TORRES EMPIRE/LRM CAR SHOW IN LOS ANGELES SUNDAY JULY 31,2011


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB

L.A. TIMES.CC. WILL BEE THERE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB said:


> L.A. TIMES.CC. WILL BEE THERE


*MUCH PROPS. TO LA TIMES C.C. REPRESENTING IN WOODLAND I HAVE SO MUCH LOVE & RESPECT FOR MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!!!
*


----------



## 64Rag

TTT!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ROLL CALL:

*LOW CREATIONS*
EVIL THREAT
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS






LaReinaDelMundo said:


>





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PHONE CALLS FOR PRE-REGISTRATION PLEASE REMEMBER TO ATTACH PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED IN-DOOR . THIS IS AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR EVENT AND THIS IS THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE SO MANY WILL BE COMING TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PRE-REGS FROM SURROUNDING STATES TO COME QUALIFY.
> 
> DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html


----------



## EL RAIDER

since the bikes are indoors then truck is staying home and just taking my son's bike :biggrin: see you all in Woodland


----------



## eastbay_drop

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ROLL CALL:
> 
> *LOW CREATIONS*
> EVIL THREAT
> ELITE
> TRAFFIC
> IMPALAS
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> KLIQUE
> IMPERIALS
> UNIQUES
> SOUTHSIDE
> PREMIER
> MAJESTICS
> GOOD TIMES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> TRADICIONALS
> PADRINOS
> PREMACY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> FOREVER LOW
> CENTRO VALLE
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> SOCIOS
> CHOLOS
> NEW STYLE
> Lifes Finest
> MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ROLL CALL:

*LOW CREATIONS*
EVIL THREAT
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
*Lifes Finest :thumbsup:
*MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ROLL CALL:
> 
> *LOW CREATIONS*
> EVIL THREAT
> ELITE
> TRAFFIC
> IMPALAS
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> KLIQUE
> IMPERIALS
> UNIQUES
> SOUTHSIDE
> PREMIER
> MAJESTICS
> GOOD TIMES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> TRADICIONALS
> PADRINOS
> PREMACY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> FOREVER LOW
> CENTRO VALLE
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> SOCIOS
> CHOLOS
> NEW STYLE
> MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> since the bikes are indoors then truck is staying home and just taking my son's bike :biggrin: see you all in Woodland


----------



## CE 707

Team cali bikes here in sac to west sac are workin hard to show big


----------



## DELGADO58




----------



## 87cutty530

CE 707 said:


> I hear there might be a new double pump comming down from the "I" portland chapter


 They aint ready.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

watch the one that said there not coming show up lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> Team cali bikes here in sac to west sac are workin hard to show big


hell yeah bro team cali on the go


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS*
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS






LaReinaDelMundo said:


>





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PHONE CALLS FOR PRE-REGISTRATION PLEASE REMEMBER TO ATTACH PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED IN-DOOR . THIS IS AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR EVENT AND THIS IS THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE SO MANY WILL BE COMING TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PRE-REGS FROM SURROUNDING STATES TO COME QUALIFY.
> 
> DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html


----------



## Blue94cady

Centro Valle cc well be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



Blue94cady said:


> Centro Valle cc well be there












*:ROLLCALL:
*
*PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS*
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
*CENTRO VALLE*:thumbsup:
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

LOWRIDER QUEEN



*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION*.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PHONE CALLS FOR PRE-REGISTRATION PLEASE REMEMBER TO ATTACH PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED IN-DOOR . THIS IS AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR EVENT AND THIS IS THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE SO MANY WILL BE COMING TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PRE-REGS FROM SURROUNDING STATES TO COME QUALIFY.

DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html


----------



## HYDRO909

if all goes well hopefully HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS will be out there!
need parts?
909 923 5553


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> hell yeah bro team cali on the go


 Yup we have to show big that way we give the out of towner a good show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

HYDRO909 said:


> if all goes well hopefully HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS will be out there!
> need parts?
> 909 923 5553


MANDATORY FOR YOU !!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion

roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup:



Blue94cady said:


> Centro Valle cc well be there












*:ROLLCALL:
*
*PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS*
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
*CENTRO VALLE*:thumbsup:
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

 [h=2]







[/h] *roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo *​ 






Clown Confusion said:


> roll call for bike
> 
> 
> *clown confusion - me
> Sugar Rush - me
> Death by Desire - ce707
> Chucky - ro-chucky
> growmaster4
> tba - 96tein
> RoadRunner - oneofakind
> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
> tba - lilmikew86
> LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
> Lil Raider - el raider
> Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
> bank roll - tony*o


----------



## johnnie65

Blvd kings car and bike club will be there! I'm sure more than one chapter!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

johnnie65 said:


> Blvd kings car and bike club will be there! I'm sure more than one chapter!


*:ROLLCALL:
*
*
Fresno Classics:thumbsup:
LINDSAY'S FINEST :thumbsup:
BLVD KINGS*:thumbsup:
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

[h=2]







[/h]*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo *​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*




























WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES 
AWARDS/PRIZES MOTORCYCLES *

*BEST OF SHOW MOTORCYCLE : $500.00 & CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
*2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT 









*
*MOTORCYCLE CLASSES 
DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORT
For each category three trophies will be awarded 

(1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS

*


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






LaReinaDelMundo said:


> >*Single Pump Real Street:*
> *No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Super:*
> *No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Single Pump Radical:*
> *No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop*
> *down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Street:*
> *No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pump Super :*
> *No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. *
> 
> *Double Pimp Radical:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).*
> 
> *Single Pump Truck: *
> *Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *Double Pump Trucks:*
> *Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no*
> *getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations*
> *(Effective January 1, 2011)*
> *CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS *
> 
> 
> *Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards*
> *Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics*
> *Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine*
> *Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage*
> *Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics*
> *Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint*
> *Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior*
> *Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display*
> *Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural*
> *Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video*
> *Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *Outstanding Metal Engraving*
> 
> *2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards*
> 
> *Best of Show Car *
> *Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck *
> *Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)*
> *Best of Show Original (1969 and older)*
> *Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)*
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). *
> 
> 
> *1. Vehicle of the Year*
> *Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. *
> 
> *If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES *
> 
> *1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in *
> *a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the *
> *event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. *
> 
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the *
> *event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, *
> *they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no *
> *additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). *
> *Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half *
> *(1/2) of the stated prize value. *
> 
> 
> *Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *
> BEST OF SHOW BIKE WILL RECEIVE
> *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded *
> *2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00*
> *3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00*
> 
> *(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)*
> 
> *4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:*
> *Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)*
> 
> *Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​


----------



## jroman

*T*:thumbsup::thumbsup:*T*:thumbsup:* T*:thumbsup:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *:ROLLCALL:**LINDSAY'S FINEST :thumbsup:BLVD KINGS :thumbsup:*PARLIAMENTLATIN ROLLERSVETERANOSEVIL THREATLOW CREATIONSLIFES FINESTELITETRAFFICIMPALASCLASSIC DREAMSINDIVIDUALSSTYLISTICS SO. LA.KLIQUEIMPERIALSUNIQUESSOUTHSIDEPREMIERLA TIMESMAJESTICSGOOD TIMESROLLERZ ONLYTRADICIONALSPADRINOSPREMACYCARNALES UNIDOSUNTOUCHABLESLUXURIOUSFOREVER LOWCENTRO VALLEAZTECAS EAST BAYSOCIOSCHOLOSNEW STYLEMANY MANY SOLO RIDERS[h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]*roll call for bike clown confusion - meSugar Rush - meDeath by Desire - ce707Chucky - ro-chuckygrowmaster4 tba - 96teinRoadRunner - oneofakindPLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANTtba - lilmikew86LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530Lil Raider - el raiderRiddler Resurrected - e.c rolobank roll - tonyo *​[/QUO Fresno Classics will be thereTE]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE IN FULL FORCE COMING TOGETHER CELEBRATING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE!!*










AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *:ROLLCALL:**LINDSAY'S FINEST :thumbsup:BLVD KINGS :thumbsup:*PARLIAMENTLATIN ROLLERSVETERANOSEVIL THREATLOW CREATIONSLIFES FINESTELITETRAFFICIMPALASCLASSIC DREAMSINDIVIDUALSSTYLISTICS SO. LA.KLIQUEIMPERIALSUNIQUESSOUTHSIDEPREMIERLA TIMESMAJESTICSGOOD TIMESROLLERZ ONLYTRADICIONALSPADRINOSPREMACYCARNALES UNIDOSUNTOUCHABLESLUXURIOUSFOREVER LOWCENTRO VALLEAZTECAS EAST BAYSOCIOSCHOLOSNEW STYLEMANY MANY SOLO RIDERS[h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]*roll call for bike clown confusion - meSugar Rush - meDeath by Desire - ce707Chucky - ro-chuckygrowmaster4 tba - 96teinRoadRunner - oneofakindPLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANTtba - lilmikew86LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530Lil Raider - el raiderRiddler Resurrected - e.c rolobank roll - tonyo *​[/QUO Fresno Classics will be thereTE]
Click to expand...


----------



## 61neb




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

61neb said:


>


:thumbsup: R.O. FAMILY WILL BE COMING DEEP TO WOODLAND!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:*ROLLCALL:
*
*Prodigal Sons C.C.*:thumbsup:
*Fresno Classics:thumbsup:
*LINDSAY'S FINEST* 
*BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo *​


----------



## CE 707

Lil cherry bike might be there also


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



CE 707 said:


> Lil cherry bike might be there also


----------



## EL RAIDER

johnnie65 said:


> Blvd kings car and bike club will be there! I'm sure more than one chapter!


see you there homie


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

*ROLLCALL:
*
*Enchanted Creation:thumbsup:
*Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
Fresno Classics*
*LINDSAY'S FINEST* 
*BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 

LOWRIDER QUEEN



PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.
IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PHONE CALLS FOR PRE-REGISTRATION PLEASE REMEMBER TO ATTACH PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED IN-DOOR . THIS IS AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR EVENT AND THIS IS THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE SO MANY WILL BE COMING TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PRE-REGS FROM SURROUNDING STATES TO COME QUALIFY.

DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*​


----------



## R0L0

Just sent in my online pre reg. I cant wait!!!!


----------



## 64Rag

I can't wait to find out who will performing at this show.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

Antiguos cc


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ROLLCALL:

**Antiguos C.C.:thumbsup:
Enchanted Creation:thumbsup:
*Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
Fresno Classics*
*LINDSAY'S FINEST* 
*BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 

LOWRIDER QUEEN



PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.
IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PHONE CALLS FOR PRE-REGISTRATION PLEASE REMEMBER TO ATTACH PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED IN-DOOR . THIS IS AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR EVENT AND THIS IS THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE SO MANY WILL BE COMING TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PRE-REGS FROM SURROUNDING STATES TO COME QUALIFY.

DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*​


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

who ready ?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:thumbsup:


WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> who ready ?


----------



## bajito4ever

L.Q CAN'T WAIT RIDING UP WITH YOUR PRIMO !!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ROLLCALL:

**NEW FRIENDS C.C.:thumbsup:
Antiguos C.C.:thumbsup:
Enchanted Creation:thumbsup:
*Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINESTBLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 

****LOWRIDER QUEEN*


​


----------



## jroman

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ROLLCALL:
> 
> **NEW FRIENDS C.C.:thumbsup:
> Antiguos C.C.:thumbsup:
> Enchanted Creation:thumbsup:
> *Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
> Fresno Classics
> LINDSAY'S FINESTBLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT
> LATIN ROLLERS
> VETERANOS
> EVIL THREAT
> LOW CREATIONS
> LIFES FINEST
> ELITE
> TRAFFIC
> IMPALAS
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> KLIQUE
> IMPERIALS
> UNIQUES
> SOUTHSIDE
> PREMIER
> LA TIMES
> MAJESTICS
> GOOD TIMES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> TRADICIONALS
> PADRINOS
> PREMACY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> FOREVER LOW
> CENTRO VALLE
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> SOCIOS
> CHOLOS
> NEW STYLE
> MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
> 
> *roll call for bike
> 
> 
> clown confusion - me
> Sugar Rush - me
> Death by Desire - ce707
> Chucky - ro-chucky
> growmaster4
> tba - 96tein
> RoadRunner - oneofakind
> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
> tba - lilmikew86
> LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
> Lil Raider - el raider
> Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
> bank roll - tonyo
> 
> ****LOWRIDER QUEEN*
> 
> 
> ​


It's just around the corner.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ROLLCALL:

**Ragz2Envy C.C.:thumbsup:
NEW FRIENDS C.C.:thumbsup:
Antiguos C.C.:thumbsup:
*Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
*​​​


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

What's the word on the. Hop location?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ROLLCALL:

**Kool Impressions:thumbsup: 
Ragz2Envy C.C.:thumbsup:
*NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

stacklifehydraulics said:


> What's the word on the. Hop location?


*WE ARE CURRENTLY WORKING WITH THE HOP JUDGE BRETT KOPITZ AND WILL POST SOON. IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTIONS REGARDING THE HOP YOU CAN EMAIL HIM AT: [email protected]*


----------



## SAM TORRES

THIS IS GOING TO BE A BIG SHOW SO GET READY HOMIES!!!


----------



## DIPN714

.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/redyellowelco.png[/IMG]
big AL will b in da house


----------



## CE 707

What happend to the roof bro


----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TORRES EMPIRE*2011 LRM TOUR SEPT. 25, 2011 WOODLAND, CA*

*

















ROLLCALL:
**Skanless C.C.:thumbsup:
Kool Impressions:thumbsup: 
Ragz2Envy C.C.:thumbsup:
*NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
*​***LOWRIDER QUEEN*


​*NORTHERN CALIFORINA WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST SHOWS. THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR . 


PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:








http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com

REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.
IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com










PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PHONE CALLS FOR PRE-REGISTRATION PLEASE REMEMBER TO ATTACH PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED IN-DOOR . THIS IS AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR EVENT AND THIS IS THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR SCHEDULE SO MANY WILL BE COMING TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING PRE-REGS FROM SURROUNDING STATES TO COME QUALIFY.

DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.

http://torresempirelowridermagazinet...tion-form.html*


----------



## 64Rag

I was in Reno this weekend for Hot August Nights and the Impala's and Viejitos BBQ. Everyone was talking about this show, its going to be off the hook.


----------



## R0L0

I really hope you guys have a good bike judge and its not the idiot that was at Streetlow show 8-14-11 that fuckin idiot knows nothing about bikes and what to look for...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

64Rag said:


> I was in Reno this weekend for Hot August Nights and the Impala's and Viejitos BBQ. Everyone was talking about this show, its going to be off the hook.


wats up bro it was nice seeing u up here in reno cant wait for this show


----------



## 64Rag

Mr.Chop Top said:


> wats up bro it was nice seeing u up here in reno cant wait for this show


Same to you bro, love coming to Reno for Hot August Nights and the BBQ. This was the first year my son went riding with me and the wife. He had a blast already waiting for next year. Sounds like Woodland is going to be off the hook, I can't wait are you taking your car to Vegas this year?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

64Rag said:


> Same to you bro, love coming to Reno for Hot August Nights and the BBQ. This was the first year my son went riding with me and the wife. He had a blast already waiting for next year. Sounds like Woodland is going to be off the hook, I can't wait are you taking your car to Vegas this year?


yes bro im ready for vegas thats cool that u and ur fam had a good time :h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*NORTHERN CALIFORINA WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST SHOWS. THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR ON THE WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. *

















***LOWRIDER QUEEN*


​



SAM TORRES said:


> THIS IS GOING TO BE A BIG SHOW SO GET READY HOMIES!!!


*AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!:biggrin:
WAIT TILL WE ANNOUNCE THE LINE UP PERFORMING!!!!*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *NORTHERN CALIFORINA WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST SHOWS. THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR ON THE WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***LOWRIDER QUEEN*
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!:biggrin:
> WAIT TILL WE ANNOUNCE THE LINE UP PERFORMING!!!!*


*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

E.C. ROLO said:


> I really hope you guys have a good bike judge and its not the idiot that was at Streetlow show 8-14-11 that fuckin idiot knows nothing about bikes and what to look for...


they need to get that bike judge from lowrider magazines shows


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> they need to get that bike judge from lowrider magazines shows


I think me and u could do a good job judging also


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Lowrider Tour 2011*Torres Empire* Sept. 25, 2011 Woodland, CA*

I HEAR YOU LOUD AN CLEAR!!!! :yes:



E.C. ROLO said:


> I really hope you guys have a good bike judge and its not the idiot that was at Streetlow show 8-14-11 that fuckin idiot knows nothing about bikes and what to look for...





Clown Confusion said:


> they need to get that bike judge from lowrider magazines shows


THE BIKE JUDGE WILL BE AN LRM JUDGE



CE 707 said:


> I think me and u could do a good job judging also


:yes:


----------



## R0L0

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I HEAR YOU LOUD AN CLEAR!!!! :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BIKE JUDGE WILL BE AN LRM JUDGE
> 
> :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*TTT*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

61neb said:


>





chewie said:


> :thumbsup:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTIONS REGARDING THE HOP YOU CAN EMAIL JUDGE BRETT KOPITZ AT: [email protected]





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES AWARDS/PRIZES MOTORCYCLES **BEST OF SHOW MOTORCYCLE : $500.00 & CHAMPIONSHIP BELT**2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **MOTORCYCLE CLASSES DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORTFor each category three trophies will be awarded (1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS*
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> >*Single Pump Real Street:**No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims. **Single Pump Super:**No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. **Single Pump Radical:**No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, drop**down mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. **Double Pump Street:**No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. **Double Pump Super :**No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. **Double Pimp Radical:**Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).**Single Pump Truck: **Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). **Double Pump Trucks:**Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no**getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). **2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations**(Effective January 1, 2011)**CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom *
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *MOTORCYCLE CLASSES *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)*
> *Special Recognition Award (car or truck) *
> 
> *D. AWARDS **Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards**Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics**Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine**Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage**Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake**Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics**Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint**Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior**Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display**Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural**Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video**Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving**Outstanding Metal Engraving**2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards* *Best of Show Car **Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck **Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)**Best of Show Original (1969 and older)**Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)**4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). **1. Vehicle of the Year**Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. **If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES **1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in **a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the **event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. **2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the **event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, **they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no **additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). **Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half **(1/2) of the stated prize value. **Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *BEST OF SHOW BIKE WILL RECEIVE *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded **2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00**3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00**(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)**4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:**Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)**Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​
Click to expand...


----------



## Twotonz

see everyone out there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



Twotonz said:


> see everyone out there


----------



## SJDEUCE

ROLL CALL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/296752-san-jose-blvd-nights-4.html


----------



## Clown Confusion

is there going to be a most bike club members award


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



Clown Confusion said:


> is there going to be a most bike club members award



*I DON'T SEE WHY WE CANT ADD MOST BIKE CLUB MEMBERS AWARD. GREAT IDEA !!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg




----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

I WONDER IF TORRES EMPIRE IS GOING TO OVER SALE THE INDOOR SPOTS LIKE THEY DID IN TEXAS LAST YEAR, AND L.A. THIS YEAR? THEN PEOPLE WILL SAY, "OH GIVE THEM A CHANCE IT'S THERE FIRST SHOW HERE".


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*





















LOWRIDER QUEEN​*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ROLLCALL:
**Skanless C.C.:thumbsup:
Kool Impressions:thumbsup: 
Ragz2Envy C.C.:thumbsup:
*NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
*​


----------



## watson rider

R u having a category for pedal cars seppret from special interest


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

watson rider said:


> R u having a category for pedal cars seppret from special interest


x2000


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



watson rider said:


> R u having a category for pedal cars seppret from special interest


*
YES PEDAL CARS WILL BE PUT IN IT'S OWN CATEGORY!!







*


----------



## Blue94cady

Ok my lil boy well be there weth hes pedal car







representando Centro Valle C.C


----------



## EL RAIDER

watson rider said:


> R u having a category for pedal cars seppret from special interest


beacuse times are hard right now :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ROLLCALL:**Skanless C.C.:thumbsup:Kool Impressions:thumbsup: Ragz2Envy C.C.:thumbsup:*NEW FRIENDS Antiguos Enchanted CreationProdigal Sons C.C*.*Fresno ClassicsLINDSAY'S FINESTBLVD KINGSPARLIAMENTLATIN ROLLERSVETERANOSEVIL THREATLOW CREATIONSLIFES FINESTELITETRAFFICIMPALASCLASSIC DREAMSINDIVIDUALSSTYLISTICS SO. LA.KLIQUEIMPERIALSUNIQUESSOUTHSIDEPREMIERLA TIMESMAJESTICSGOOD TIMESROLLERZ ONLYTRADICIONALSPADRINOSPREMACYCARNALES UNIDOSUNTOUCHABLESLUXURIOUSFOREVER LOWCENTRO VALLEAZTECAS EAST BAYSOCIOSCHOLOSNEW STYLEMANY MANY SOLO RIDERS*roll call for bike clown confusion - meSugar Rush - meDeath by Desire - ce707Chucky - ro-chuckygrowmaster4 tba - 96teinRoadRunner - oneofakindPLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANTtba - lilmikew86LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530Lil Raider - el raiderRiddler Resurrected - e.c rolobank roll - tonyo *​


Add lil cherry-little ce - CE707 Tba - little E -CE707 To the bike list


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

Childhood Dreams will be in the house :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

EL RAIDER said:


> beacuse times are hard right now :roflmao:


Simon way thats y ur thaking ur bike


----------



## watson rider

EL RAIDER said:


> beacuse times are hard right now :roflmao:


 Ima take my glasshouse too fawker r u taking ur troka


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*

*ROLLCALL:
**EMINENCE:thumbsup:
Childhood Dreams:thumbsup:
Skanless :thumbsup:
*Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 
*​


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

chevitos


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*2011 L.R.M. Tour* TORRES EMPIRE Sept. 25, 2011 Woodland, CA*



CHEVITOS_68 said:


> chevitos


*







*


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

cant find the reg form for this show so im snding the one from the torres site,but its for dallas is that gone be ok please let me no asap. an is the prices the same


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

I WONDER IF TORRES EMPIRE IS GOING TO OVER SALE THE INDOOR SPOTS LIKE THEY DID IN TEXAS LAST YEAR, AND L.A. THIS YEAR? THEN PEOPLE WILL SAY, "OH GIVE THEM A CHANCE IT'S THERE FIRST SHOW HERE".


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOWRIDER QUEEN*



_*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*_








*http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.

**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
*









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









**
DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.

**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> cant find the reg form for this show so im snding the one from the torres site,but its for dallas is that gone be ok please let me no asap. an is the prices the same


*DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM. YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE.

**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> Childhood Dreams will be in the house :thumbsup::thumbsup:





CE 707 said:


> Add lil cherry-little ce - CE707 Tba - little E -CE707 To the bike list





Blue94cady said:


> Ok my lil boy well be there weth hes pedal car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> representando Centro Valle C.C














watson rider said:


> Ima take my glasshouse too fawker r u taking ur troka





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ROLLCALL:
> **EMINENCE:thumbsup:
> Childhood Dreams:thumbsup:
> Skanless :thumbsup:
> *Kool Impressions
> Ragz2Envy
> NEW FRIENDS
> Antiguos
> Enchanted Creation
> Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
> Fresno Classics
> LINDSAY'S FINEST
> BLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT
> LATIN ROLLERS
> VETERANOS
> EVIL THREAT
> LOW CREATIONS
> LIFES FINEST
> ELITE
> TRAFFIC
> IMPALAS
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> KLIQUE
> IMPERIALS
> UNIQUES
> SOUTHSIDE
> PREMIER
> LA TIMES
> MAJESTICS
> GOOD TIMES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> TRADICIONALS
> PADRINOS
> PREMACY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> FOREVER LOW
> CENTRO VALLE
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> SOCIOS
> CHOLOS
> NEW STYLE
> MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
> 
> *roll call for bike
> 
> 
> clown confusion - me
> Sugar Rush - me
> Death by Desire - ce707
> Chucky - ro-chucky
> growmaster4
> tba - 96tein
> RoadRunner - oneofakind
> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
> tba - lilmikew86
> LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
> Lil Raider - el raider
> Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
> bank roll - tonyo
> lil cherry-little ce - CE707
> Tba - little E -CE707
> *​





CHEVITOS_68 said:


> chevitos





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LOWRIDER QUEEN*
> 
> 
> 
> _*PRE-REGISTRATION IS OPEN YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE OR PRINT-OUT FORM & MAIL IT IN JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW:*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.
> 
> **http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.
> 
> **http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*


----------



## Sporty67

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> I WONDER IF TORRES EMPIRE IS GOING TO OVER SALE THE INDOOR SPOTS LIKE THEY DID IN TEXAS LAST YEAR, AND L.A. THIS YEAR? THEN PEOPLE WILL SAY, "OH GIVE THEM A CHANCE IT'S THERE FIRST SHOW HERE".


 Yea that they worked so hard they got blisters on their feet and haven't ate a good meal and living of monsters ha ha ha that shit was funny I bet u their feet didn't hurt when they went to deposit the money in the bank my feet hurt im so tired estupid I kno ha


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

Sporty67 said:


> Yea that they worked so hard they got blisters on their feet and haven't ate a good meal and living of monsters ha ha ha that shit was funny I bet u their feet didn't hurt when they went to deposit the money in the bank my feet hurt im so tired estupid I kno ha




:rofl::rofl: what i really want to know if people if there staff are going to allowed to be judged and compete with everyone else?????????????? i can already see an upset victory.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*NORTHERN CALIFORINA WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST SHOWS. THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR ON THE WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. *

















***LOWRIDER QUEEN*
​


----------



## 64Rag

PREMACY CAR CLUB will be in the house to represent.


----------



## 64Rag

Can't wait for september 25th, look forward to this end of year show.


----------



## jroman

I gotta congratulate you on all of your success, it takes a lot of time, hard work and dedication to coordinate shows this big. I guess you must be doing something right if people are going to spend so much time dedicated to hating on you.I have that much more respect for you , the fact that you don't let yourself be lured to worthless random thoughts. The more they do this, the more people support you. I guess that is what you call poetic justice.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

jroman said:


> I gotta congratulate you on all of your success, it takes a lot of time, hard work and dedication to coordinate shows this big. I guess you must be doing something right if people are going to spend so much time dedicated to hating on you.I have that much more respect for you , the fact that you don't let yourself be lured to worthless random thoughts. The more they do this, the more people support you. I guess that is what you call poetic justice.


WE MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT !!!! IT'S TRULY FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING NORTH OR SOUTH EAST AN WEST I LOVE ALL MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA. WE CAN'T MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY ALL WE CAN DO IS TRY. BUT I TELL YOU I PUT ALL MY HEART IN SOUL INTO THESE SHOWS BECAUSE I TRULY BELIEVE WE ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT CONTINUE OUR LEGACY.


----------



## jroman

Yet you continue to amaze me the way you respond, it takes a lot of courage and love to do what you do. I also love the way you include everyone from all corners of the globe. oh yeah , can't wait to see your 48 covert in the near future.


----------



## Ikey Turner

The same judges that judge StreetLow Shows are the SAME judges that were used for your show in LA and in your one in Woodland. Dont Talk trash unless you do your research.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

Cant wait for this show!!!


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

jroman said:


> I gotta congratulate you on all of your success, it takes a lot of time, hard work and dedication to coordinate shows this big. I guess you must be doing something right if people are going to spend so much time dedicated to hating on you.I have that much more respect for you , the fact that you don't let yourself be lured to worthless random thoughts. The more they do this, the more people support you. I guess that is what you call poetic justice.



Can you please stop kissing so much ass, don't worry if your planning on entering your car, I'm sure they will give you extra points...wait a minute, rumor has it, you don't own a lowrider. Mann what a brownnoser.:drama:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

* L.R.M. JUDGE RICHARD OCHOA JR. IS THE BIKE JUDGE FOR WOODLAND!!!*


E.C. ROLO said:


> I really hope you guys have a good bike judge and its not the idiot that was at Streetlow show 8-14-11 that fuckin idiot knows nothing about bikes and what to look for...





Clown Confusion said:


> they need to get that bike judge from lowrider magazines shows





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I HEAR YOU LOUD AN CLEAR!!!! :yes: THE BIKE JUDGE WILL BE AN LRM JUDGE


 * QUESTIONS REGARDING THE HOP YOU CAN EMAIL THE HOP JUDGE BRETT KOPITZ  AT: [email protected]*


----------



## DIPN714

IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Sporty67

jroman said:


> I gotta congratulate you on all of your success, it takes a lot of time, hard work and dedication to coordinate shows this big. I guess you must be doing something right if people are going to spend so much time dedicated to hating on you.I have that much more respect for you , the fact that you don't let yourself be lured to worthless random thoughts. The more they do this, the more people support you. I guess that is what you call poetic justice.


easy tu poetic justice all we did was state some facts and now were haters let it happen to u mr poetic justice


----------



## Sporty67

jroman said:


> I gotta congratulate you on all of your success, it takes a lot of time, hard work and dedication to coordinate shows this big. I guess you must be doing something right if people are going to spend so much time dedicated to hating on you.I have that much more respect for you , the fact that you don't let yourself be lured to worthless random thoughts. The more they do this, the more people support you. I guess that is what you call poetic justice.


 Hey jroman don't mean to bother u but u got somthing on ur nose its a lil brown spot o there u got it coo coo na ur welcome


----------



## 209TIME!!!1

:rofl:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *NORTHERN CALIFORINA WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST SHOWS. THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2011 TOUR ON THE WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***LOWRIDER QUEEN*
> ​


TO THE TOP


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ROLLCALL:
**EMINENCE:thumbsup:
Childhood Dreams:thumbsup:
Skanless :thumbsup:
*Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 
*​

*LOWRIDER QUEEN*





*http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.

**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
*









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









**
DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.









**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

THANK YOU MARK FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE FOR










TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THANK YOU MARK FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE FOR


TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. MUCH LOVE TORRES EMPIRE


----------



## 64Rag

:thumbsup:







TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. MUCH LOVE TORRES EMPIRE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. MUCH LOVE TORRES EMPIRE


----------



## jroman

KEEP THIS LIFE STYLE MOVEMENT ALIVE. :thumbsup: SEPT 25th.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:*T**T*:h5:*T*


----------



## Roach209

Is there going to be a VW Bug class in the show


----------



## B DOG

Roach209 said:


> Is there going to be a VW Bug class in the show


u have a white one with wires?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTT


----------



## lupe

PADRINOS will be there had a great time last year cant wait for this years show.................:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

lupe said:


> PADRINOS will be there had a great time last year cant wait for this years show.................:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chewie said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## Clown Confusion

cant wait


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> cant wait


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Are you guys going to have a BEER STAND like last year?.. Can we bring COOLERS with WATER and SANDWICHES??*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. 

WE HAVE LUXURIOUS MEMBERS COMING AS FAR AS SALT LAKE CITY AN BRITISH COLUMBIA. 

LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED..*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## OKJessie




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.
> 
> WE HAVE LUXURIOUS MEMBERS COMING AS FAR AS SALT LAKE CITY AN BRITISH COLUMBIA.
> 
> LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED..*


GOT THAT RIGHT 



Ritchie Ritch said:


>


NORTHERN CALI !!! WILL BE HOSTING THE LAST SHOW & QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE WAY TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW. 



Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Are you guys going to have a BEER STAND like last year?.. Can we bring COOLERS with WATER and SANDWICHES??*



*YES THERE WILL BE A BEER GARDEN !!! 
FRIDAY & SATURDAY MOVE IN YOU CAN BRING YOUR COOLERS AND FOOD. ON SUNDAY DAY OF SHOW I WILL MAKE A LIST OF WHAT CAN BE BROUGHT IN AND POST. I ALSO WILL BE SPEAKING WITH VENDORS THAT THEY DO NEED TO MAKE IT AFFORDABLE FOR FOOD AND BEVERAGES AT THE SHOW. I KNOW IT GETS VERY EXPENSIVE ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE CHILDREN. *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SOLO-STYLE said:


>


 :thumbsup:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ROLLCALL:
> **EMINENCE:thumbsup:
> Childhood Dreams:thumbsup:
> Skanless :thumbsup:
> *Kool Impressions
> Ragz2Envy
> NEW FRIENDS
> Antiguos
> Enchanted Creation
> Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
> Fresno Classics
> LINDSAY'S FINEST
> BLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT
> LATIN ROLLERS
> VETERANOS
> EVIL THREAT
> LOW CREATIONS
> LIFES FINEST
> ELITE
> TRAFFIC
> IMPALAS
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> KLIQUE
> IMPERIALS
> UNIQUES
> SOUTHSIDE
> PREMIER
> LA TIMES
> MAJESTICS
> GOOD TIMES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> TRADICIONALS
> PADRINOS
> PREMACY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> FOREVER LOW
> CENTRO VALLE
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> SOCIOS
> CHOLOS
> NEW STYLE
> MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
> 
> *roll call for bike
> 
> 
> clown confusion - me
> Sugar Rush - me
> Death by Desire - ce707
> Chucky - ro-chucky
> growmaster4
> tba - 96tein
> RoadRunner - oneofakind
> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
> tba - lilmikew86
> LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
> Lil Raider - el raider
> Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
> bank roll - tonyo
> lil cherry-little ce - CE707
> Tba - little E -CE707
> *​
> 
> *LOWRIDER QUEEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.
> 
> **http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> DOWN BELOW IS THE DIRECT LINK TO DOWNLOAD AND TO PRINT OUT PRE-REG FORM but YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*





Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:*T**T*:h5:*T*






Roach209 said:


> Is there going to be a VW Bug class in the show


IF THERE IS THREE OR MORE WE CAN ADD A VW BUG CLASS!!


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL SAID IT


DIPN714 said:


> IN DA HOUSE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL SAID IT IN DA HOUSE


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

Roach209 said:


> Is there going to be a VW Bug class in the show






careful on Torres Empires empty promises!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> careful on Torres Empires empty promises!


 :wave:WASSUP COBRA KAI DOJO!! SWEEP DA LEG BRO! LOL! :buttkick:


----------



## 64Rag

Woodland is going to be off the hook. Can't wait to see some rides we don't see very often. I hear some of the O.G. cars from back in the day are coming to Woodland.


----------



## jroman




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

rightwire said:


>


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TO THE TOP


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP










WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING !!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ROLLCALL:
**BROWN PERSUASION:thumbsup:
EMINENCE:thumbsup:
*Childhood Dreams
Skanless Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 
*​

*LOWRIDER QUEEN*





*http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.

**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
*









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









**PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING OVERWELMING AMOUNT OF 
PRE-REGS. 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN BUT YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.









**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*





*NORTHERN CALI !!! WILL BE HOSTING THE LAST SHOW & QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE WAY TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW.* 
 





*THERE WILL BE A BEER GARDEN !!! 
FRIDAY & SATURDAY MOVE IN YOU CAN BRING YOUR COOLERS AND FOOD. ON SUNDAY DAY OF SHOW I WILL MAKE A LIST OF WHAT CAN BE BROUGHT IN AND POST. I ALSO WILL BE SPEAKING WITH VENDORS THAT THEY DO NEED TO MAKE IT AFFORDABLE FOR FOOD AND BEVERAGES AT THE SHOW. I KNOW IT GETS VERY EXPENSIVE ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE CHILDREN. * 
*LOWRIDER QUEEN*





*http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.

**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
*









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









**PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING OVERWELMING AMOUNT OF 
PRE-REGS. 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN BUT YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.










**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING !!!



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

:drama:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE JUST FINISHED ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS TO HIT DALLAS WITH ICE CUBE *








*NOW BACK TO CALI!!!*


chewie said:


> :drama:


----------



## 64Rag

To The Top


----------



## Terco

..Should be another BADD ASS SHOW!.....STYLISTICS SO. LA. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

how much is it for spectators to get in at the gate or otherwise??, and parking price ??


----------



## Kidblack

whos gonna be performing ?


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## KUMPULA

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

chevitos will be there if we ever turn in or pre reg .


----------



## Cali4Life916

We are there for sure :thumbsup: Added us to Roll Call



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ROLLCALL:
> *CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> *BROWN PERSUASION:thumbsup:
> EMINENCE:thumbsup:
> *Childhood Dreams
> Skanless Kool Impressions
> Ragz2Envy
> NEW FRIENDS
> Antiguos
> Enchanted Creation
> Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
> Fresno Classics
> LINDSAY'S FINEST
> BLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT
> LATIN ROLLERS
> VETERANOS
> EVIL THREAT
> LOW CREATIONS
> LIFES FINEST
> ELITE
> TRAFFIC
> IMPALAS
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> KLIQUE
> IMPERIALS
> UNIQUES
> SOUTHSIDE
> PREMIER
> LA TIMES
> MAJESTICS
> GOOD TIMES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> TRADICIONALS
> PADRINOS
> PREMACY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> FOREVER LOW
> CENTRO VALLE
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> SOCIOS
> CHOLOS
> NEW STYLE
> MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
> 
> *roll call for bike
> 
> 
> clown confusion - me
> Sugar Rush - me
> Death by Desire - ce707
> Chucky - ro-chucky
> growmaster4
> tba - 96tein
> RoadRunner - oneofakind
> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
> tba - lilmikew86
> LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
> Lil Raider - el raider
> Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
> bank roll - tonyo
> lil cherry-little ce - CE707
> Tba - little E -CE707
> *​
> 
> *LOWRIDER QUEEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.
> 
> **http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011
> I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING OVERWELMING AMOUNT OF
> PRE-REGS.
> CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN BUT YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*​


----------



## thelou

Ad San jose's finest to the list we coming to woodland


----------



## supremes

how much to enter the day of the show?


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ROLLCALL:
**SAN JOSE'S FINEST:thumbsup:
**CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES:thumbsup:
**BROWN PERSUASION:thumbsup:
EMINENCE:thumbsup:
*Childhood Dreams
Skanless Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 
*​

*LOWRIDER QUEEN*





*http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.

**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
*









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









**PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING OVERWELMING AMOUNT OF 
PRE-REGS. 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN BUT YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.









**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ROLLCALL:
> **SAN JOSE'S FINEST:thumbsup:
> **CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES:thumbsup:
> **BROWN PERSUASION:thumbsup:
> EMINENCE:thumbsup:
> *Childhood Dreams
> Skanless Kool Impressions
> Ragz2Envy
> NEW FRIENDS
> Antiguos
> Enchanted Creation
> Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
> Fresno Classics
> LINDSAY'S FINEST
> BLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT
> LATIN ROLLERS
> VETERANOS
> EVIL THREAT
> LOW CREATIONS
> LIFES FINEST
> ELITE
> TRAFFIC
> IMPALAS
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> KLIQUE
> IMPERIALS
> UNIQUES
> SOUTHSIDE
> PREMIER
> LA TIMES
> MAJESTICS
> GOOD TIMES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> TRADICIONALS
> PADRINOS
> PREMACY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> FOREVER LOW
> CENTRO VALLE
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> SOCIOS
> CHOLOS
> NEW STYLE
> MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
> 
> *roll call for bike
> 
> 
> clown confusion - me
> Sugar Rush - me
> Death by Desire - ce707
> Chucky - ro-chucky
> growmaster4
> tba - 96tein
> RoadRunner - oneofakind
> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
> tba - lilmikew86
> LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
> Lil Raider - el raider
> Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
> bank roll - tonyo
> lil cherry-little ce - CE707
> Tba - little E -CE707
> *​
> 
> *LOWRIDER QUEEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.
> 
> **http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011
> I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING OVERWELMING AMOUNT OF
> PRE-REGS.
> CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN BUT YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*​


TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*



Terco said:


> ..Should be another BADD ASS SHOW!.....STYLISTICS SO. LA. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


*YES AND I KNOW THIS!!!!!!*






































SINFUL1 said:


> how much is it for spectators to get in at the gate or otherwise??, and parking price ??


CHILDREN AGES 9 AND UNDER FREE
AGES 10 TO 15 $10
Adults 16 an older $20

PARTICIPANTS WITH VEHICLES, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, PEDAL CARS & SPECIAL INTERST CAN PURCHASE ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS DAY OF MOVE-IN FOR $15
PARKING IS $5 HANDLED BY A CHARITY WE CHOOSE TO DESIGNATE(FIRE DEPT. OR POLICE WIDOWS FUND) 




Kidblack said:


> whos gonna be performing ?


WILL BE MAKING THE ANNOUNCEMENT WITH-IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS STAY TUNED !!!!











CHEVITOS_68 said:


> chevitos will be there if we ever turn in or pre reg .














Cali4Life916 said:


> We are there for sure :thumbsup: Added us to Roll Call














thelou said:


> Ad San jose's finest to the list we coming to woodland














supremes said:


> how much to enter the day of the show?


DEADLINE FOR PRE-REG SEPT. 11th is ($25 VEHICLE) DAY OF SHOW $35


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING !!!
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:













Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTT


----------



## 64Rag

Sounds like everyone is coming for this one.


----------



## DIPN714

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ROLLCALL:
> **SAN JOSE'S FINEST:thumbsup:
> **CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES:thumbsup:
> **BROWN PERSUASION:thumbsup:
> EMINENCE:thumbsup:
> *Childhood Dreams
> DIP'N CAR CLUB714
> Skanless Kool Impressions
> Ragz2Envy
> NEW FRIENDS
> Antiguos
> Enchanted Creation
> Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
> Fresno Classics
> LINDSAY'S FINEST
> BLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT
> LATIN ROLLERS
> VETERANOS
> EVIL THREAT
> LOW CREATIONS
> LIFES FINEST
> ELITE
> TRAFFIC
> IMPALAS
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> KLIQUE
> IMPERIALS
> UNIQUES
> SOUTHSIDE
> PREMIER
> LA TIMES
> MAJESTICS
> GOOD TIMES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> TRADICIONALS
> PADRINOS
> PREMACY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> FOREVER LOW
> CENTRO VALLE
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> SOCIOS
> CHOLOS
> NEW STYLE
> MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
> 
> *roll call for bike
> 
> 
> clown confusion - me
> Sugar Rush - me
> Death by Desire - ce707
> Chucky - ro-chucky
> growmaster4
> tba - 96tein
> RoadRunner - oneofakind
> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
> tba - lilmikew86
> LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
> Lil Raider - el raider
> Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
> bank roll - tonyo
> lil cherry-little ce - CE707
> Tba - little E -CE707
> *​
> 
> *LOWRIDER QUEEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
> 
> *REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
> *IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.
> 
> **http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011
> I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING OVERWELMING AMOUNT OF
> PRE-REGS.
> CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN BUT YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*​


 DIP'N 714


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YES AND I KNOW THIS!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHILDREN AGES 9 AND UNDER FREEAGES 10 TO 15 $10Adults 16 an older $20PARTICIPANTS WITH VEHICLES, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, PEDAL CARS & SPECIAL INTERST CAN PURCHASE ADDITIONAL WRISTBANDS DAY OF MOVE-IN FOR $15PARKING IS $5 HANDLED BY A CHARITY WE CHOOSE TO DESIGNATE(FIRE DEPT. OR POLICE WIDOWS FUND) WILL BE MAKING THE ANNOUNCEMENT WITH-IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS STAY TUNED !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEADLINE FOR PRE-REG SEPT. 11th is ($25 VEHICLE) DAY OF SHOW $35


 From Lennox California to Dallas Texas, to Woodland Sacramento. Roadtrip.... let's do this!!!!!. Can't wait, I'm looking forward to this one. Waiting day after day after day.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> From Lennox California to Dallas Texas, to Woodland Sacramento. Roadtrip.... let's do this!!!!!. Can't wait, I'm looking forward to this one. Waiting day after day after day.


IT WAS GREAT FINALLY MEETING YOU IN DALLAS LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU AGAIN IN WOODLAND!!!








Originally Posted by *LaReinaDelMundo*  
















MUCH LOVE TO STYLISTICS SO.LA.


----------



## SINFUL1

add SINFUL PLEASURES CC TO THE LIST!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SINFUL1 said:


> add SINFUL PLEASURES CC TO THE LIST!


*ROLLCALL:
**SINFUL PLEASURES CC :thumbsup:
SAN JOSE'S FINEST:thumbsup:
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES:thumbsup:
**BROWN PERSUASION:thumbsup:
EMINENCE:thumbsup:
*Childhood Dreams
DIP'N CAR CLUB714:thumbsup:
Skanless Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C*.*
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

*roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 
*​

*LOWRIDER QUEEN*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

WILL BE POSTING MORE HOTEL INFORMATION 
*Best Western Shadow Inn *

*584 North East Street, Woodland, CA (530) 666-1251
*
*MENTION:LOWRIDER· *

*TO RECEIVE YOUR RATE OF $65.00 SINGLE OR DOUBLE *

*CUT OFF RATE FOR DISCOUNT IS SEPT.19, 2011*


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

HardtoPlease65 said:


> :biggrin:














*LOWRIDER QUEEN*





*PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN BUT YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.









**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TO THE TOP GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT SHOW


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT SHOW


*THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT MARK LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING TRAFFIC'S LINE-UP!!! SO MUCH LOVE &







FOR YOU AND *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES AWARDS/PRIZES MOTORCYCLES BEST OF SHOW MOTORCYCLE : $500.00 & CHAMPIONSHIP BELT2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT 








MOTORCYCLE CLASSES DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORTFor each category three trophies will be awarded (1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS
**2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*








*HOP RULES:

Single Pump Real Street:
No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims.

Single Pump Super:No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. 

Single Pump Radical:No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, dropdown mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. 

Double Pump Street:No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. Double 

Pump Super :No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. 

Double Pimp Radical:Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).

Single Pump Truck: Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). 

Double Pump Trucks:Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and nogetting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).


The cash payout is as follow: *

*Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
*Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:








**2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations**(Effective January 1, 2011)**CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *

*’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*
*’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *

*(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Street Custom *
*Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Van *
*Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Radical Custom*
*’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV*
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom*
*88 & Newer SUV/ SPORT WAGON *

*(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Mini-Trucks El Camino *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*


*Full Size Trucks ’59 &*
*Original **Street Custom *
*Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom *
*Full Custom *
*Radical Custom 

Older Panel: (1[SUP]st[/SUP], 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] & 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] only)

VAN: (1[SUP]st[/SUP], 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] & 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] only)*

*’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV*
*Street **Custom Street** Custom*
*Mild Custom Mild Custom*
*Semi Custom Semi Custom*
*Full Custom Full Custom*
*Radical Custom Radical Custom*


*’88 & Newer CUV/ SPORT WAGON*

*Street **Custom Street** Custom*
*Mild Custom Mild Custom*
*Semi Custom Semi Custom*
*Full Custom Full Custom*
*Radical Custom Radical Custom*


*Mini-Trucks El Camino*

*Street **Custom Street** Custom*
*Mild Custom Mild Custom*
*Semi Custom Semi Custom*
*Full Custom Full Custom*
*Radical Custom Radical Custom*
*
Special Recognition Award (car or truck)*

*D. AWARDS **Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards**Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics**Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine**Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage**Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake**Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics**Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint**Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior**Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display**Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural**Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video**Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving**Outstanding Metal Engraving**2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
*3. Best of Show Awards* *Best of Show Car **Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck **Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)**Best of Show Original (1969 and older)**Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)**4. Lowrider Excellence Award* 

*Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). **1. Vehicle of the Year**Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. **If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
*PRIZES **1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in **a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the **event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. **2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *







*2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the **event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, **they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no **additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). **Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half **(1/2) of the stated prize value. **Bicycle Classes *

*12-inch 20-inch *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
*Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
*AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *BEST OF SHOW BIKE WILL RECEIVE *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *








*1. For each category three trophies will be awarded **2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00**. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00**(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)**4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:**Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; 
Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)
**Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *​


----------



## 64Rag

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE JUST FINISHED ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS TO HIT DALLAS WITH ICE CUBE *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOW BACK TO CALI!!!*


To The Top


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ROLLCALL:

THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
SINFUL PLEASURES CC :thumbsup:
SAN JOSE'S FINEST:thumbsup:
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES:thumbsup:
BROWN PERSUASION:thumbsup:
EMINENCEChildhood Dreams
DIP'N CAR CLUB714:thumbsup:
Skanless Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C.
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 
​

LOWRIDER QUEEN*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOWRIDER MAG.* TORRES EMPIRE SEPT. 25, 2011 *YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS* WOODLAND* CA*

*WILL BE POSTING MORE HOTEL INFORMATION:


Best Western Shadow Inn **

584 North East Street, Woodland, CA (530) 666-1251

MENTION:LOWRIDER· 
TO RECEIVE YOUR RATE OF $65.00 SINGLE OR DOUBLE 

CUT OFF RATE FOR DISCOUNT IS SEPT.19, 2011



** American Best Value Inn. 
99 Main Street 
Woodland Ca.
530-662-1091 ask for Mike.
For the discounted rate, mention the word "Lowrider" .
$60 plus tax for 2 bed----- $52 plus tax for 1 bed.


Econo Lodge
53 West Main Street
Woodland, CA 95695
(530) 662-9335
$ 50 for 1 bed
$60 for 2 Beds
 mention the word "Lowrider" for the discounted rate.

*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*









STAY TUNED WERE ABOUT TO DROP OUR MAJOR ARTIST THAT WILL BE ADDED TO ARE LINE UP ALREADY!!!

THE ROLL CALL CONTINUES TO GROW!!!!!

ROLLCALL: 

THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
SINFUL PLEASURES CC :thumbsup:
SAN JOSE'S FINEST:thumbsup:
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES:thumbsup:
BROWN PERSUASION:thumbsup:
EMINENCE
Childhood Dreams
DIP'N CAR CLUB714
Skanless 
Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C.
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 
​


*


----------



## calbombas

CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS WILL BE REPRESENTING


----------



## chevybomber

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*









STAY TUNED WERE ABOUT TO DROP OUR MAJOR ARTIST THAT WILL BE ADDED TO ARE LINE UP ALREADY!!!

THE ROLL CALL CONTINUES TO GROW!!!!!

ROLLCALL: 

**CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS:thumbsup:
THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
SINFUL PLEASURES CC :thumbsup:
SAN JOSE'S FINEST:thumbsup:
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES:thumbsup:
BROWN PERSUASION:thumbsup:
EMINENCE
Childhood Dreams
DIP'N CAR CLUB714
Skanless 
Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C.
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 
​

*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

calbombas said:


> CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS WILL BE REPRESENTING


*GEORGE YOU MAKE SURE MY PRIMO:biggrin: IS WITH YOU!! 
"CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS








" 
HERE IS A LITTLE BLAST FROM THE PAST LRM ISSUE JULY 1988 PHOTO SHOOT DONE ON MY PRIMO TONY'S CAR CLASSIC IMAGE MEMBER .
LIKE I SAY IT'S JUST NOT OUR LIFESTYLE BUT OUR WAY OF LIFE!!
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chevybomber said:


> TTT


----------



## oaktownraider

"LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C. WILL BE ATTENDING NAME OF MY BIKE "CALIFORNIA LOVE"


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

oaktownraider said:


> "LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C. WILL BE ATTENDING NAME OF MY BIKE "CALIFORNIA LOVE"


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOWRIDER QUEEN**PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE 
IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.
**







**
http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html

*********

TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.
****
http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.htmlhttp://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html*​


----------



## veteranos

cant wait for the biggest show in northern california,Woodland!


----------



## 64Rag

TTT


----------



## lowlow24

USO Will be there!!! Is move-in on Saturday??


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

USO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING









YES WE WILL HAVE FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MOVE AND SUNDAY TILL 10am.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*








THE ROLL CALL CONTINUES TO GROW!!!!!

ROLLCALL: 

**CHEVITOS:thumbsup:
USO:thumbsup:
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS:thumbsup:
THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
SINFUL PLEASURES CC :thumbsup:
SAN JOSE'S FINEST:thumbsup:
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES:thumbsup:
BROWN PERSUASION:thumbsup:
EMINENCE
Childhood Dreams
DIP'N CAR CLUB714
Skanless 
Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C.
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 
​
[h=2]







[/h]



















LOWRIDER QUEENPRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE 
IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.









http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html

*********

TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.

http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html​
*


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

just did my pre reg. online hope you got it. so mark us down 
pre reg. done 
hotel .done
trailer. done 
lets do this 
chevitos


----------



## Sir Lexxx

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> USO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES WE WILL HAVE FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MOVE AND SUNDAY TILL 10am.


*WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT TIME IS THE MOVE-IN ON FRIDAY AND SATURDAY* *MARCELLA*.


----------



## Sir Lexxx

*
PADRINOS C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Sir Lexxx said:


> *WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT TIME IS THE MOVE-IN ON FRIDAY AND SATURDAY* *MARCELLA*.


*HERE YOU GO SIR LEXX* 
*FRIDAY MOVE IN IS 5pm to 10pm. 
Saturday 7am to 6pm. 
Sunday 6am to 10am*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> just did my pre reg. online hope you got it. so mark us down
> pre reg. done
> hotel .done
> trailer. done
> lets do this
> chevitos


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Sir Lexxx said:


> *
> PADRINOS C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Can't wait its gonna be a great show.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

20 more days.


----------



## Sir Lexxx

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *HERE YOU GO SIR LEXX*
> *FRIDAY MOVE IN IS 5pm to 10pm.
> Saturday 7am to 6pm.
> Sunday 6am to 10am*


*Good looking out Marcella thanks 4 the quick reply your the best!!
Always on top of things.
*


----------



## kalihuztla209

sooooo whats tha word on the Performer? gettin anxious


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ANGELISTIC MIRALO CALMANTE, STYLISTICS SO. LA. SKYS THE LIMIT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!*












































angelisticsola5960 said:


> Can't wait its gonna be a great show.





angelisticsola5960 said:


> TTMFT!!!!!





angelisticsola5960 said:


> 20 more days.


----------



## wfclassics

STOP BY AND "LIKE US" ON FACEBOOK
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


DOPE ASS LAS VEGAS SHOW 2011 COMMERCIAL





RICK ROSS VIDEO SHOOT PREVIEW






YOU CAN VIEW THE REST OF MY VIDEOS @
http://www.youtube.com/user/ImpalaProRealityTv?feature=mhee


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ANGELISTIC MIRALO CALMANTE, STYLISTICS SO. LA. SKYS THE LIMIT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!*


 Good morning Lowrider Queen. Hope everything is well. Can't wait for this weekend.  Hope u got my spot reserved.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

U took care of me in Dallas hopefully u can take care of me in Woodland.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Good morning Lowrider Queen. Hope everything is well . Can't wait for this weekend.





angelisticsola5960 said:


> ;b. Hope u got my spot reserved.





angelisticsola5960 said:


> U took care of me in Dallas hopefully u can take care of me in Woodland.


----------



## kalihuztla209

I just heard that Paul Wall and Rodney O will be among artists performing at Woodland


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

kalihuztla209 said:


> I just heard that Paul Wall and Rodney O will be among artists performing at Woodland


THAT IS PART OF THE LINE UP BUT WE WILL BE MAKING OUR ANNOUNCEMENT TODAY WHO WILL BE OUR MAJOR ARTIST STAY TUNED!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Sir Lexxx said:


> *Good looking out Marcella thanks 4 the quick reply your the best!!
> Always on top of things.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

reg is in the mail uffin:


----------



## kalihuztla209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THAT IS PART OF THE LINE UP BUT WE WILL BE MAKING OUR ANNOUNCEMENT TODAY WHO WILL BE OUR MAJOR ARTIST STAY TUNED!!


Thanks Marcella cant wait to see who gonna be there i figured paul wall was tha major artist if that not damn cant wait to see who is then. 209 fa sho gonna be in tha house.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> reg is in the mail uffin:











*SOCIOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING STRONG THIS YEAR !!!
YES AND I KNOW THIS !!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER

are you allowing propane bbq? ice chest?


----------



## kalihuztla209

So when we getting this announcement on the artist...i know paul wall rodney o and another local homeboy but who else we gettin anxious


----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *HERE YOU GO SIR LEXX* *FRIDAY MOVE IN IS 5pm to 10pm. Saturday 7am to 6pm. Sunday 6am to 10am*


 ill be there friday


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## chewie

SEE EVERYBODY THERE...........:yes: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

chewie said:


> SEE EVERYBODY THERE...........:yes: :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## gomez68

Time 2 Shine from Vallejo ca. will be there also:nicoderm:


----------



## Title Winner 79

EL RAIDER said:


> reg is in the mail uffin:


qvo raider make sure u bring plenty of meat for wood land because im hungry


----------



## Cali4Life916

Got 3 pre reg done online and 2 more coming soon. See ya'll in Woodland. Looks to be a great show :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*








THE ROLL CALL CONTINUES TO GROW!!!!!

ROLLCALL: 

**WATSONVILLE RIDERS:thumbsup:
TIME 2 SHINE:thumbsup:
INSPIRATIONS:thumbsup:
CHEVITOS:thumbsup:
USO:thumbsup:
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS:thumbsup:
THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
**SINFUL PLEASURES CC **SAN JOSE'S FINEST**CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES**
**BROWN PERSUASION**EMINENCE
Childhood Dreams
DIP'N CAR CLUB714
Skanless 
Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C.
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 
​
[h=2]







[/h]



















LOWRIDER QUEENPRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE 
IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.









http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html

*********

TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.

http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html​
​*


----------



## eastbay_drop

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ROLL CALL CONTINUES TO GROW!!!!!
> 
> ROLLCALL:
> 
> **WATSONVILLE RIDERS:thumbsup:
> TIME 2 SHINE:thumbsup:
> INSPIRATIONS:thumbsup:
> CHEVITOS:thumbsup:
> USO:thumbsup:
> CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS:thumbsup:
> THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
> SINFUL PLEASURES CC :thumbsup:
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST:thumbsup:
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES:thumbsup:
> BROWN PERSUASION:thumbsup:
> EMINENCE
> Childhood Dreams
> DIP'N CAR CLUB714
> Skanless
> Kool Impressions
> Ragz2Envy
> NEW FRIENDS
> Antiguos
> Enchanted Creation
> Prodigal Sons C.C.
> Fresno Classics
> LINDSAY'S FINEST
> BLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT
> LATIN ROLLERS
> VETERANOS
> EVIL THREAT
> LOW CREATIONS
> LIFES FINEST
> ELITE
> TRAFFIC
> IMPALAS
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> KLIQUE
> IMPERIALS
> UNIQUES
> SOUTHSIDE
> PREMIER
> LA TIMES
> MAJESTICS
> GOOD TIMES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> TRADICIONALS
> PADRINOS
> PREMACY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> FOREVER LOW
> CENTRO VALLE
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> SOCIOS
> CHOLOS
> NEW STYLE
> MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
> 
> roll call for bike
> 
> 
> clown confusion - me
> Sugar Rush - me
> Death by Desire - ce707
> Chucky - ro-chucky
> growmaster4
> tba - 96tein
> RoadRunner - oneofakind
> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
> tba - lilmikew86
> LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
> Lil Raider - el raider
> Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
> bank roll - tonyo
> lil cherry-little ce - CE707
> Tba - little E -CE707
> Drip'n 69- eastbay_drop
> ​
> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER QUEENPRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE
> IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011
> CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html
> 
> *********
> 
> TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html​
> ​*


 cant wait


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> qvo raider make sure u bring plenty of meat for wood land because im hungry





Cali4Life916 said:


> Got 3 pre reg done online and 2 more coming soon. See ya'll in Woodland. Looks to be a great show :thumbsup:





gomez68 said:


> View attachment 359443
> Time 2 Shine from Vallejo ca. will be there also:nicoderm:





Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:
















NORTHERN CALI !!! WILL BE HOSTING THE LAST SHOW & QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE WAY TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW.


----------



## kalihuztla209

so when is the announcement for the artist i thought it was gona be yesterday


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Yeah and still no clarity bout icechest and propane bbqz just wondering not tryn to bug


----------



## kalihuztla209

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Yeah and still no clarity bout icechest and propane bbqz just wondering not tryn to bug


i feel ya there mino.. shit id rather us bbq than buy food there. shit too expensive ... us taliban dont make alot anymore..hahaahahh


----------



## angelisticsola5960

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


What's up Big Al? It's me Angel with the blue 60. What it do player?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ROLL CALL CONTINUES TO GROW!!!!!ROLLCALL: **WATSONVILLE RIDERS:thumbsup:TIME 2 SHINE:thumbsup:INSPIRATIONS:thumbsup:CHEVITOS:thumbsup:USO:thumbsup:CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS:thumbsup:THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:**SINFUL PLEASURES CC **SAN JOSE'S FINEST**CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES**BROWN PERSUASION**EMINENCEChildhood DreamsDIP'N CAR CLUB714Skanless Kool Impressions Ragz2Envy NEW FRIENDS Antiguos Enchanted CreationProdigal Sons C.C.Fresno ClassicsLINDSAY'S FINESTBLVD KINGSPARLIAMENTLATIN ROLLERSVETERANOSEVIL THREATLOW CREATIONSLIFES FINESTELITETRAFFICIMPALASCLASSIC DREAMSINDIVIDUALSSTYLISTICS SO. LA.KLIQUEIMPERIALSUNIQUESSOUTHSIDEPREMIERLA TIMESMAJESTICSGOOD TIMESROLLERZ ONLYTRADICIONALSPADRINOSPREMACYCARNALES UNIDOSUNTOUCHABLESLUXURIOUSFOREVER LOWCENTRO VALLEAZTECAS EAST BAYSOCIOSCHOLOSNEW STYLEMANY MANY SOLO RIDERSroll call for bike clown confusion - meSugar Rush - meDeath by Desire - ce707Chucky - ro-chuckygrowmaster4 tba - 96teinRoadRunner - oneofakindPLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANTtba - lilmikew86LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530Lil Raider - el raiderRiddler Resurrected - e.c rolobank roll - tonyo lil cherry-little ce - CE707 Tba - little E -CE707 ​[h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER QUEENPRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*********TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.htmlhttp://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html​*


Can't wait.18 more days.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Hello Lowrider Queen.....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> are you allowing propane bbq? ice chest?





Code:


[QUOTE="KINGFISH_CUSTOM209, post: 14514280, member: 28792"]Yeah and still no clarity bout icechest and propane bbqz just wondering not tryn to bug[/QUOTE]
DUE TO FIRE MARSHAL / FACILITY REGULATIONS BBQ'S ARE NOT ALLOWED.
FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MOVE IN -YOU ARE ALLOWED TO BRING IN ICE CHESTS AND FOOD.YOU CAN CONSIDER LEAVING IT OVER NIGHT
" SUNDAY MOVE-IN- NO ALCOHOL IS ALLOWED TO BE BROUGHT IN. " WE WILL HAVE A BEER GARDEN ON SITE"
AS FAR AS ICE CHEST ON SUNDAY I DO UNDERSTAND IT DOES GET EXPENSIVE ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE SMALL CHILDREN AND WILL MAKE CERTAIN EXCEPTIONS
[B]Beverages and Food: Sorry, no outside food, or coolers are allowed.
 A wide selection of  foods and beverages are available inside the festival area.
I WILL SPEAK TO VENDORS ON MAKING IT AFFORDABLE [/B][/COLOR]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Hello Lowrider Queen.....


*YOU READY ANGELISTIC !!!*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOU READY ANGELISTIC !!!*


 Yes I am indeed Lowrider Queen. Ur doing a great job. Keep up the good work. It's not easy to do what ur doing and I know a lot of people are gonna be complaining but ur doing a great job. Keep it up.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

kalihuztla209 said:


> so when is the announcement for the artist i thought it was gona be yesterday


WILL BE SOON BITING MY TONGUE RIGHT NOW SORRY FOR THE DELAY JUST WAITING FOR THE WORD TO RELEASE.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOU READY ANGELISTIC !!!*


Are u ready?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yes I am indeed Lowrider Queen. Ur doing a great job. Keep up the good work. It's not easy to do what ur doing and I know a lot of people are gonna be complaining but ur doing a great job. Keep it up.


THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT TRYING MY BEST TO MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY BUT SOMETIMES MY HANDS ARE TIDE!!!


----------



## kalihuztla209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WILL BE SOON BITING MY TONGUE RIGHT NOW SORRY FOR THE DELAY JUST WAITING FOR THE WORD TO RELEASE.


ahhhhhh im gettin anxious


----------



## People's Choice

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WILL BE SOON BITING MY TONGUE RIGHT NOW SORRY FOR THE DELAY JUST WAITING FOR THE WORD TO RELEASE.


ARE YOU READY TO TELL THEM?????????


----------



## kalihuztla209

People's Choice said:


> ARE YOU READY TO TELL THEM?????????


DO TELL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WILL BE SOON BITING MY TONGUE RIGHT NOW SORRY FOR THE DELAY JUST WAITING FOR THE WORD TO RELEASE.


 Can we have a hint?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Are u ready?


YES WE ARE ALL WORKING HARD TO MAKE THIS A SHOW TO REMEMBER!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

People's Choice said:


> ARE YOU READY TO TELL THEM?????????


YES I'M READY!!!!!


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Can we have a hint?


SO FAR IVE HEARD ITS PAUL WALL AND RODNEY O IT ON THA WEBSITE BUT SHE SAYS THERES MORE..................I WANNA KNOW


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT TRYING MY BEST TO MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY BUT SOMETIMES MY HANDS ARE TIDE!!!


I understand. I've seen u doing a lot and running around before at the shows. If people are not happy oh well why do they keep coming to ur shows.


----------



## kalihuztla209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YES I'M READY!!!!!



TELLLLLLLL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kalihuztla209 said:


> SO FAR IVE HEARD ITS PAUL WALL AND RODNEY O IT ON THA WEBSITE BUT SHE SAYS THERES MORE..................I WANNA KNOW


Dammmmmm how many more?


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Dammmmmm how many more?


DUNNO SHE SAID ITS SOMEONE BIG..


----------



## kalihuztla209

THEY HAD ICE CUBE IN DALLAS I BELIEVE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Can we have a hint?





kalihuztla209 said:


> DO TELL





People's Choice said:


> ARE YOU READY TO TELL THEM?????????





kalihuztla209 said:


> ahhhhhh im gettin anxious


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wouldnt mind if it was Ice Cube and WC like in Dallas. That was off the hook. I drove 26 hours to hear my songs from Out here in L.A.


----------



## kalihuztla209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


YEA GIRL WE ANXIOUS...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


 Stop teasing us .....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

It better not be Vanilla Ice. LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Snoop dogg?


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> It better not be Vanilla Ice. LOL


GOD NO


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Dr. Dre?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kalihuztla209 said:


> GOD NO


Lmfao.


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Dr. Dre?


I WOULD PREFER A WEST COAST ARTIST HERE UNLIKE PAUL WALL WHO IS FROM TEXAS SOMEONE GOOD TOO


----------



## angelisticsola5960

WC and Ice Cube again?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kalihuztla209 said:


> I WOULD PREFER A WEST COAST ARTIST HERE UNLIKE PAUL WALL WHO IS FROM TEXAS SOMEONE GOOD TOO


Me too. I was born and raised here in Inglewood. I wouldn't mind Mack 10.


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> WC and Ice Cube again?


THAT WOULD BE OK BUT THEY DID IT ALREADY .. SAY SOMEONE LIKE E40 MAC MALL BROTHA LYNCH HUNG EVEN SHIT MAYBE EVEN SAN QUINN


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Me too. I was born and raised here in Inglewood. I wouldn't mind Mack 10.


MACK 10 WOULD BE COO EVEN.. EVEN NIPSEY HUSTLE JAY ROCK OR THA GAME


----------



## angelisticsola5960

How bout The Game? Wouldn't mind him if we can't have another artist from out here.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Fuck it, I give up.


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> How bout The Game? Wouldn't mind him if we can't have another artist from out here.


YEA THAT WOULD BE COO....SOMEONE WHO HAS HAD MUSIC RELEASED RECENTLY PAUL WALL THO..HMM IM A LIL SCETCHY ON THAT ONE EVEN RODNEY O HES PLAYED OUT AT CAR SHOWS NOW EVEN MY HOMIES SAY TAHT.


----------



## kalihuztla209

COME ON MARCELLA HELP US OUT


----------



## angelisticsola5960

How bout some old school shit like EPMD? Too short?


----------



## kalihuztla209

YEA TOO SHORT WOULD BE SICC... EPMD AS WELL.. BRING BACK DIGITAL UNDERGROUND EVEN


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LET ME JUST SAY IT'S ONE OF THE ONES MENTIONED FROM THE WEST COAST!!!!


----------



## kalihuztla209

BAY AREA OR LA AREA?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LA AREA


----------



## kalihuztla209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LA AREA


SINCE WE KNOW IT AINT ICE CUBE OR WC.. IT GOTTA BE EITHER SNOOP GAME NIPSEY HUSTLE MACK 10


----------



## kalihuztla209

COME ON THAT JUS TEASIN NOW


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

kalihuztla209 said:


> SINCE WE KNOW IT AINT ICE CUBE OR WC.. IT GOTTA BE EITHER SNOOP GAME NIPSEY HUSTLE MACK 10





kalihuztla209 said:


> COME ON THAT JUS TEASIN NOW


YES ONE OF THOSE & BELIEVE ME SOON AS I GET THE WORD I CAN I WILL TELL YOU


----------



## kalihuztla209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YES ONE OF THOSE & BELIEVE ME SOON AS I GET THE WORD I CAN I WILL TELL YOU


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> MANNY !!!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


 WHOSE THE ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I'm back..... where did everyone go? We had a crowd up in this muthafucka....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Trying to work and be on layitlow is hard sometimes


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kalihuztla209 said:


> YEA TOO SHORT WOULD BE SICC... EPMD AS WELL.. BRING BACK DIGITAL UNDERGROUND EVEN


So did she say who?


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> So did she say who?


she said it was one of the west coast artists we named off earlier from LA area. who knows tho im hopin mack 10 or game


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*EVERYONE READY !!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

THE GAME !!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kalihuztla209 said:


> she said it was one of the west coast artists we named off earlier from LA area. who knows tho im hopin mack 10 or game


 I think it might be The Game. He's been out for a while. Haven't heard from him what he's doing out here. He needs more money. LOL


----------



## kalihuztla209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THE GAME !!!!!


thats whaz up


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THE GAME !!!!!


COMPTON in the muthafucking houseeeee!!!!!!


----------



## kalihuztla209

ey marcella so whats the full lineup for artists performing that day?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Damm Marsella. Ur doing it. Ur doing a great job. This is why people are hating on u.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> COMPTON in the muthafucking houseeeee!!!!!!





kalihuztla209 said:


> thats whaz up












THAT"S RIGHT THE GAME WILL BE IN WOODLAND !!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THE GAME !!!!!


I bet u if Easy-E would be alive u would have him there too huh?.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Tell that niccuh Angelistic from the WOOD said what's crackalacking...


----------



## kalihuztla209

this gonna be off tha hook


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I'm surprised u haven't got Too Short up in this bitch!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MORE DETAILS WILL FOLLOW ON FULL LINE-UP


----------



## kalihuztla209

seriously.. he gonna be in modesto where i am this weekend


----------



## angelisticsola5960

First I didn't think the 26 hour drive to Dallas was gonna be worth it now 9 hour drive to go hear the game? Damm. Marsella ur doing big things. Keep it up. Soon u will be doing ur own tour.


----------



## kalihuztla209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> MORE DETAILS WILL FOLLOW ON FULL LINE-UP


<br><br>


Fa sho marcella u doin it big homegirl


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I can see it."THE LOWRIDER QUEEN TOUR"


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I can see it."THE LOWRIDER QUEEN TOUR"




AINT THAT THA TRUTH


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I GOT UR BACK GIRL. MY 60 AND I WILL BE THERE....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Damm Marsella. Ur doing it. Ur doing a great job. This is why people are hating on u.


*THANK YOU BUT IT'S NOT JUST ME THERE IS A WHOLE CREW OF T.E. PEOPLE TIM, JESSIE & A LOT MORE! I CAN'T FORGET THIS WOULD'NT BE POSSIBLE WITH OUT SAM & HIS WIFE ELISA!!*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kalihuztla209 said:


> AINT THAT THA TRUTH


Shit all she needs is to say I'm gonna do it and the rest is up to the community to support her. I don't see y not. After all she's the one making it happen


----------



## kalihuztla209

I DONT GOT A RIDE TO BRING BUT IMMA BE THERE WIT THA HOMIES WE BRINGIN A FEW HOPPERS OUT THERE TO REPRESENT THAT 209 CENTRAL VALLEY SHOW EM WHAT IT DO


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THANK YOU BUT IT'S NOT JUST ME THERE IS A WHOLE CREW OF T.E. PEOPLE TIM, JESSIE & A LOT MORE! I CAN'T FORGET THIS WOULD'NT BE POSSIBLE WITH OUT SAM & HIS WIFE ELISA!!*


Yea ur right about that. Met TIM in Dallas and he took care of me. He's Kool peeps. Like we say out here, "My niccuh". LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kalihuztla209 said:


> I DONT GOT A RIDE TO BRING BUT IMMA BE THERE WIT THA HOMIES WE BRINGIN A FEW HOPPERS OUT THERE TO REPRESENT THAT 209 CENTRAL VALLEY SHOW EM WHAT IT DO


Good luck NFL. I'll be there showing my car so good luck to u and ur friends.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kalihuztla209 said:


> I DONT GOT A RIDE TO BRING BUT IMMA BE THERE WIT THA HOMIES WE BRINGIN A FEW HOPPERS OUT THERE TO REPRESENT THAT 209 CENTRAL VALLEY SHOW EM WHAT IT DO


Good luck bro. I'll be there showing my car so good luck to u and ur friends.


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Good luck NFL. I'll be there showing my car so good luck to u and ur friends.


fa sho imma have to go chck ur ride out


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Oops. My bad. LOL.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kalihuztla209 said:


> fa sho imma have to go chck ur ride out


Yea stop by homie. So I can meet u.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

So its just gonna be Rodney O , The Game, and Paul Wall?


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yea stop by homie. So I can meet u.



Fa sho man.. tha names Manuel aka tha 209 Taliban....


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> So its just gonna be Rodney O , The Game, and Paul Wall?


dunno she said she was gonna put out the full line up later


----------



## angelisticsola5960

When can we get Mack 10?


----------



## kalihuztla209

tha nick name comes from when i let my hair and beard grow once tha homies started callin me taliban or al queda


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kalihuztla209 said:


> dunno she said she was gonna put out the full line up later


 Ok Manuel I'm Angel. The homies out here call me Angelistic. Knowing Marsella she's gonna trade us again on the line up. LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kalihuztla209 said:


> tha nick name comes from when i let my hair and beard grow once tha homies started callin me taliban or al queda


Ok. LOL


----------



## kalihuztla209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ok Manuel I'm Angel. The homies out here call me Angelistic. Knowing Marsella she's gonna trade us again on the line up. LOL


 nice to meet ya and yea lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Hey Marsella, whats up with getting Mack 10?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

THAT RIGHT THE GAME WILL BE IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25th PRE-SALE TICKETS GO ON-SALE TOMORROW MORE INFORMATION TO FOLLOW!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Is he too expensive? I'm sure T.E can afford it.


----------



## kalihuztla209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THAT RIGHT THE GAME WILL BE IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25th PRE-SALE TICKETS GO ON-SALE TOMORROW MORE INFORMATION TO FOLLOW!!


how much are tix... is the concert with the entrance price?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I got 5 on it. LOL


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I can see it."THE LOWRIDER QUEEN TOUR"





kalihuztla209 said:


> AINT THAT THA TRUTH





angelisticsola5960 said:


> I GOT UR BACK GIRL. MY 60 AND I WILL BE THERE....





kalihuztla209 said:


> how much are tix... is the concert with the entrance price?


*YES CONCERT AND ENTRANCE 1 TICKET PRICE DAY OF ADULTS 17 AND UP $20*
*PRE-SALE TICKET PRICE FOR **ADULTS 17 AND UP* *$**17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE*


----------



## kalihuztla209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YES CONCERT AND ENTRANCE 1 TICKET PRICE DAY OF ADULTS 17 AND UP $20*
> *PRE-SALE TICKET PRICE FOR **ADULTS 17 AND UP* *$**17
> AGES 10 to 16 $10
> CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE*


how many wristbands do uu get when u pre reg a car for tha hop?


----------



## Blue94cady

Looks good


----------



## kalihuztla209

cuz im buyin myne the day of when i get up there.. or getin in wit a homie


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

kalihuztla209 said:


> how many wristbands do uu get when u pre reg a car for tha hop?


*2 WRISTBANDS*


----------



## kalihuztla209

ok coo shit..


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Ok. I'm out. Laters Taliban. Talk to u another time bro.


----------



## kalihuztla209

fa sho man. holla at u later.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*YOU HEARD RIGHT THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​​* 





*​


----------



## gomez68

cant wait its going to be off the chain :yes:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOU HEARD RIGHT THE GAME
> WILL BE IN WOODLAND
> SEPTEMBER 25th
> 
> *​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*PRE-SALE TICKET PRICE FOR ADULTS 17 AND UP$**17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

I'D LIKE TO SEE THE RAPPERS FROM UP HERE THAT ARE RAZA PERFORMING AT THIS SHOW, LIKE BIG TONE, DAVINA, TITO B, LIL CONER, KEEK DOGG HELP SUPPORT ACTUAL ARTISTS WHO PARTICIPATE IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT OWN LOWRIDERS AND ARE IN A CAR CLUB. THAT ACTUALLY CARE ABOUT THEIR GENTE AND MAKE MUSIC TO PROMOTE AND ENCOURAGE PEOPLE AND THE YOUTH TO GET ENTHUSED IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT, AND CAN MATCH IF NOT BRING MORE PEOPLE THAN THE GAME ANY DAY GUARANTEED, JUST REMEMBER THE MAJORITY OF YOUR YOUR ATTENDEES ARE CHICANO, LATINOS MEXICANOS.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*YOU HEARD RIGHT THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​* 





*​



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ROLL CALL CONTINUES TO GROW!!!!!
> 
> ROLLCALL:
> 
> **WATSONVILLE RIDERS:thumbsup:
> TIME 2 SHINE:thumbsup:
> INSPIRATIONS:thumbsup:
> CHEVITOS:thumbsup:
> USO:thumbsup:
> CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS:thumbsup:
> THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
> **SINFUL PLEASURES CC **SAN JOSE'S FINEST**CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES**
> **BROWN PERSUASION**EMINENCE
> Childhood Dreams
> DIP'N CAR CLUB714
> Skanless
> Kool Impressions
> Ragz2Envy
> NEW FRIENDS
> Antiguos
> Enchanted Creation
> Prodigal Sons C.C.
> Fresno Classics
> LINDSAY'S FINEST
> BLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT
> LATIN ROLLERS
> VETERANOS
> EVIL THREAT
> LOW CREATIONS
> LIFES FINEST
> ELITE
> TRAFFIC
> IMPALAS
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> KLIQUE
> IMPERIALS
> UNIQUES
> SOUTHSIDE
> PREMIER
> LA TIMES
> MAJESTICS
> GOOD TIMES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> TRADICIONALS
> PADRINOS
> PREMACY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> FOREVER LOW
> CENTRO VALLE
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> SOCIOS
> CHOLOS
> NEW STYLE
> MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
> 
> roll call for bike
> 
> 
> clown confusion - me
> Sugar Rush - me
> Death by Desire - ce707
> Chucky - ro-chucky
> growmaster4
> tba - 96tein
> RoadRunner - oneofakind
> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
> tba - lilmikew86
> LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
> Lil Raider - el raider
> Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
> bank roll - tonyo
> lil cherry-little ce - CE707
> Tba - little E -CE707
> ​
> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER QUEENPRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE
> IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011
> CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html
> 
> *********
> 
> TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html​
> ​*
















NORTHERN CALI !!! WILL BE HOSTING THE LAST SHOW & QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE WAY TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW.


----------



## watson rider

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I'D LIKE TO SEE THE RAPPERS FROM UP HERE THAT ARE RAZA PERFORMING AT THIS SHOW, LIKE BIG TONE, DAVINA, TITO B, LIL CONER, KEEK DOGG HELP SUPPORT ACTUAL ARTISTS WHO PARTICIPATE IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT OWN LOWRIDERS AND ARE IN A CAR CLUB. THAT ACTUALLY CARE ABOUT THEIR GENTE AND MAKE MUSIC TO PROMOTE AND ENCOURAGE PEOPLE AND THE YOUTH TO GET ENTHUSED IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT, AND CAN MATCH IF NOT BRING MORE PEOPLE THAN THE GAME ANY DAY GUARANTEED, JUST REMEMBER THE MAJORITY OF YOUR YOUR ATTENDEES ARE CHICANO, LATINOS MEXICANOS.


 X10000000000


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I'D LIKE TO SEE THE RAPPERS FROM UP HERE THAT ARE RAZA PERFORMING AT THIS SHOW, LIKE BIG TONE, DAVINA, TITO B, LIL CONER, KEEK DOGG HELP SUPPORT ACTUAL ARTISTS WHO PARTICIPATE IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT OWN LOWRIDERS AND ARE IN A CAR CLUB. THAT ACTUALLY CARE ABOUT THEIR GENTE AND MAKE MUSIC TO PROMOTE AND ENCOURAGE PEOPLE AND THE YOUTH TO GET ENTHUSED IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT, AND CAN MATCH IF NOT BRING MORE PEOPLE THAN THE GAME ANY DAY GUARANTEED, JUST REMEMBER THE MAJORITY OF YOUR YOUR ATTENDEES ARE CHICANO, LATINOS MEXICANOS.


I DO HEAR YOU THAT IS WHY WE WILL HAVE LOCAL ARTIST FROM AROUND THE AREA PERFORMING. I AM A VERY PROUD CHICANA & I DO BELIEVE THE MUSIC MUST BE IN A POSITIVE LEVEL. WE NEED TO TEACH THE YOUNGER GENERATION THAT UNITY WITH-IN OUR RAZA IS SO IMPORTANT AND IS WHATS GOING TO MOVE OUR GENTE FORWARD.


----------



## eastbay_drop

im personally glad you guys are bringin The Game up here, no disrespect, but im gettin tired of hearing the same people at all these local car shows.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

eastbay_drop said:


> im personally glad you guys are bringin The Game up here, no disrespect, but im gettin tired of hearing the same people at all these local car shows.





watson rider said:


> X10000000000


*WE WILL HAVE TWO STAGES OF ENTERTAINMENT SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE. THIS IS ONE OF THE BIGGEST EVENTS IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA THAT WILL HAVE A BLENDING CULTURES CELEBRATING AND COMING TOGETHER HAVING A GOOD TIME FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING.*


----------



## Blue94cady

eastbay_drop said:


> im personally glad you guys are bringin The Game up here, no disrespect, but im gettin tired of hearing the same people at all these local car shows.


X94


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​*








THE ROLL CALL CONTINUES TO GROW!!!!!

ROLLCALL: 

**WAY OF LIFE:thumbsup:
WATSONVILLE RIDERS:thumbsup:
TIME 2 SHINE:thumbsup:
INSPIRATIONS:thumbsup:
CHEVITOS:thumbsup:
USO:thumbsup:
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS:thumbsup:
THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
**SINFUL PLEASURES CC SAN JOSE'S FINESTCALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
BROWN PERSUASIONEMINENCE
Childhood Dreams
DIP'N CAR CLUB714
Skanless 
Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C.
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 
​
[h=2]







[/h]



















LOWRIDER QUEENPRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE 
IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.









http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html

*********

TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.

http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html​
​*[/QUOTE]


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> DUE TO FIRE MARSHAL / FACILITY REGULATIONS BBQ'S ARE NOT ALLOWED.
> FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MOVE IN -YOU ARE ALLOWED TO BRING IN ICE CHESTS AND FOOD.YOU CAN CONSIDER LEAVING IT OVER NIGHT
> " SUNDAY MOVE-IN- NO ALCOHOL IS ALLOWED TO BE BROUGHT IN. " WE WILL HAVE A BEER GARDEN ON SITE"
> AS FAR AS ICE CHEST ON SUNDAY I DO UNDERSTAND IT DOES GET EXPENSIVE ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE SMALL CHILDREN AND WILL MAKE CERTAIN EXCEPTIONS
> [B]Beverages and Food: Sorry, no outside food, or coolers are allowed.
> A wide selection of foods and beverages are available inside the festival area.
> I WILL SPEAK TO VENDORS ON MAKING IT AFFORDABLE [/B][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> dammit I'm getting there Sun am :mad:


----------



## 64Rag

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOU HEARD RIGHT THE GAME
> WILL BE IN WOODLAND
> SEPTEMBER 25th
> 
> *​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Dam! It's going to be off the hook


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

:cheesy:!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THE ROLL CALL CONTINUES TO GROW!!!!!

ROLLCALL: 

**NOKTURNAL:thumbsup: REPRESENTING FROM ILLINOIS
WAY OF LIFE:thumbsup:
WATSONVILLE RIDERS:thumbsup:
TIME 2 SHINE:thumbsup:
INSPIRATIONS:thumbsup:
CHEVITOS:thumbsup:
USO:thumbsup:
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS:thumbsup:
THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
**SINFUL PLEASURES 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
BROWN PERSUASION
EMINENCE
Childhood Dreams
DIP'N CAR CLUB714
Skanless 
Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C.
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 
​
[h=2]







[/h]



















LOWRIDER QUEEN​*


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

damit my fn trailer fn wants 300 buckes there an back:banghead: i think im going to trailer it myself :banghead::banghead:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> :cheesy:!!!!


]

















*AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*:thumbsup:



CHEVITOS_68 said:


> damit my fn trailer fn wants 300 buckes there an back:banghead: i think im going to trailer it myself :banghead::banghead:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​​* 





*​


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

BAY AREA TO WOODLAND $200 A CAR ROUND TRIP!

LEAVING SATERDAY MORNING ARRIVING BEFORE 5AM
COMMING BACK SUNDAY AFTER SHOW,

FULLY INSURED , 

4 CAR HAULERS AND 10 CAR HAULERS READY TO ROLL!


510-938-4072


----------



## 64Rag

BigBoyTransporting said:


> BAY AREA TO WOODLAND $200 A CAR ROUND TRIP!
> 
> LEAVING SATERDAY MORNING ARRIVING BEFORE 5AM
> COMMING BACK SUNDAY AFTER SHOW,
> 
> FULLY INSURED ,
> 
> 4 CAR HAULERS AND 10 CAR HAULERS READY TO ROLL!
> 
> 
> 510-938-4072


Eddie has taken some of our rides to Las Vegas and back to Sacramento. Good people and will take care of your ride.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

64Rag said:


> Eddie has taken some of our rides to Las Vegas and back to Sacramento. Good people and will take care of your ride.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

BigBoyTransporting said:


> BAY AREA TO WOODLAND $200 A CAR ROUND TRIP!
> 
> LEAVING SATERDAY MORNING ARRIVING BEFORE 5AM
> COMMING BACK SUNDAY AFTER SHOW,
> 
> FULLY INSURED ,
> 
> 4 CAR HAULERS AND 10 CAR HAULERS READY TO ROLL!
> 
> 
> 510-938-4072


We can also pick up from the central valley, Fresno area comming up!!!

510-938-4072


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE 
IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.









http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html

*********

TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.

http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html​
​*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

[h=1]Directions[/h][COLOR=black !important]
*DRIVING DIRECTIONS TO*
*Yolo County Fairgrounds

**Main Entrance: 1250 E. Gum Ave* 
*Woodland, CA 95776 

**TRAVELING EAST ON INTERSTATE 80:
Interstate 80 East to the Woodland off ramp (Hwy. 113). Take Gibson Road turn off. Turn left onto Gibson Road. At Matmor signal turn right. Go to Gum Avenue (stop sign). Turn left onto Gum Avenue and, proceed west to main entrance of fair.

Take Interstate 5 North and take the first Woodland off ramp, turn left and follow E. Main Street thru town. Turn left on East Street. Go to Gum Avenue and turn left. Go through the front entrance of the fairgrounds.

TRAVELING SOUTH ON INTERSTATE 5:
Interstate 5 take Highway 113 (Main Street). Stay on 113 and take Gibson Road turn off. Turn right at Matmor signal and go to Gum Avenue. Turn left onto Gum and proceed west to the main entrance
*


----------



## 87cutty530

Oh so gum will be main entrance? No longer on gibson?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> [h=1]Directions[/h][COLOR=black !important]
> *DRIVING DIRECTIONS TO*
> *Yolo County Fairgrounds
> 
> **Main Entrance: 1250 E. Gum Ave*
> *Woodland, CA 95776
> 
> **TRAVELING EAST ON INTERSTATE 80:
> Interstate 80 East to the Woodland off ramp (Hwy. 113). Take Gibson Road turn off. Turn left onto Gibson Road. At Matmor signal turn right. Go to Gum Avenue (stop sign). Turn left onto Gum Avenue and, proceed west to main entrance of fair.
> 
> Take Interstate 5 North and take the first Woodland off ramp, turn left and follow E. Main Street thru town. Turn left on East Street. Go to Gum Avenue and turn left. Go through the front entrance of the fairgrounds.
> 
> TRAVELING SOUTH ON INTERSTATE 5:
> Interstate 5 take Highway 113 (Main Street). Stay on 113 and take Gibson Road turn off. Turn right at Matmor signal and go to Gum Avenue. Turn left onto Gum and proceed west to the main entrance
> *





93Brougham530 said:


> Oh so gum will be main entrance? No longer on gibson?


*YES THIS WILL BE MAIN ENTRANCE *


----------



## kalihuztla209

when is deadline for hop reg?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

kalihuztla209 said:


> when is deadline for hop reg?



*DAY OF SHOW WILL BE REGISTERING HOPPERS TILL 10 a.m*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

BigBoyTransporting said:


> BAY AREA TO WOODLAND $200 A CAR ROUND TRIP!
> 
> LEAVING SATERDAY MORNING ARRIVING BEFORE 5AM
> COMMING BACK SUNDAY AFTER SHOW,
> 
> FULLY INSURED ,
> 
> 4 CAR HAULERS AND 10 CAR HAULERS READY TO ROLL!
> 
> 
> 510-938-4072


10 car full.. got 2 ...3 CAR WEDGES AVALIBLE


----------



## kalihuztla209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *DAY OF SHOW WILL BE REGISTERING HOPPERS TILL 10 a.m*


Thanx marcella jus wanna make sure so incase we didnt make deadline we wanna HOP


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

kalihuztla209 said:


> Thanx marcella jus wanna make sure so incase we didnt make deadline we wanna HOP


NO PROBLEM !!!THAT'S WHY I'M HERE TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS ANYONE MAY HAVE.


----------



## 87cutty530

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YES THIS WILL BE MAIN ENTRANCE *


 Ok coo..


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

93Brougham530 said:


> Ok coo..


*ANYTIME!!!








*


----------



## kalihuztla209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> NO PROBLEM !!!THAT'S WHY I'M HERE TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS ANYONE MAY HAVE.


Thats a good thing.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*PRE-SALE TICKETS GO ON-SALE TOMORROW WILL POST LOCATIONS WHERE YOU CAN PURCHASE THEM:
PRICE FOR:
ADULTS 17 AND UP $**17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
*
YOU WILL ALSO HAVE THE OPTION TO PURCHASE THEM ON-LINE.














*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​* 





*​




















LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE
> IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011
> CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html
> 
> *********
> 
> TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html​
> ​*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## watson rider

Just did my online pre reg see u all in woodland shaaaauuu !!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

watson rider said:


> Just did my online pre reg see u all in woodland shaaaauuu !!


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND 
** 



*​*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​*




*​*
*














*BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS*
*ADULTS 17 AND UP $**17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
** LOCATIONS:
DIMPLE RECORDS 


2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600

2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500

BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC
**

15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 9569
(530)662-6376
Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm



YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM 
ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.









http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html

 ***************

















AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW​PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE 
IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.









http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-reg-form.html
*********

TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.

http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html​
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT:
MARCELLA (916)204*8926​*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

[h=1]Directions[/h][COLOR=black !important]
*DRIVING DIRECTIONS TO*
*Yolo County Fairgrounds

**Main Entrance: 1250 E. Gum Ave* 
*Woodland, CA 95776 

**TRAVELING EAST ON INTERSTATE 80:
Interstate 80 East to the Woodland off ramp (Hwy. 113). Take Gibson Road turn off. Turn left onto Gibson Road. At Matmor signal turn right. Go to Gum Avenue (stop sign). Turn left onto Gum Avenue and, proceed west to main entrance of fair.

Take Interstate 5 North and take the first Woodland off ramp, turn left and follow E. Main Street thru town. Turn left on East Street. Go to Gum Avenue and turn left. Go through the front entrance of the fairgrounds.

TRAVELING SOUTH ON INTERSTATE 5:
Interstate 5 take Highway 113 (Main Street). Stay on 113 and take Gibson Road turn off. Turn right at Matmor signal and go to Gum Avenue. Turn left onto Gum and proceed west to the main entrance
*


*WILL BE POSTING MORE HOTEL INFORMATION:


Best Western Shadow Inn **

584 North East Street, Woodland, CA (530) 666-1251

MENTION:LOWRIDER· 
TO RECEIVE YOUR RATE OF $65.00 SINGLE OR DOUBLE 

CUT OFF RATE FOR DISCOUNT IS SEPT.19, 2011



** American Best Value Inn. 
99 Main Street 
Woodland Ca.
530-662-1091 ask for Mike.
For the discounted rate, mention the word "Lowrider" .
$60 plus tax for 2 bed----- $52 plus tax for 1 bed.


Econo Lodge
53 West Main Street
Woodland, CA 95695
(530) 662-9335
$ 50 for 1 bed
$60 for 2 Beds
 mention the word "Lowrider" for the discounted rate.

*​


----------



## Cali4Life916

Did the full lineup of who is performing come out yet? :420:


----------



## CiscoLokz

Taking the Cut & Monte out there representing Lindsay's Finest


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CiscoLokz said:


> Taking the Cut & Monte out there representing Lindsay's Finest


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


hay how are u . its almost show time


----------



## ciscosfc

Just pre reg'd 3 of our baddest rides! We'll have more rides coming thru!!


----------



## eastbay_drop

just pre regged my boys cutty


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

eastbay_drop said:


> just pre regged my boys cutty





ciscosfc said:


> Just pre reg'd 3 of our baddest rides! We'll have more rides coming thru!!





Mr.Chop Top said:


> hay how are u . its almost show time
> View attachment 360884
> View attachment 360884
> View attachment 360884





Cali4Life916 said:


> Did the full lineup of who is performing come out yet? :420:


*
WE WILL HAVE ENTERTAINMENT FOR EVERYONE WITH TWO STAGES THAT WILL CATER TO BOTH YOUNG AND OLD!!
*
_*IS A NORTHERN CALIFORNIA PREMIER OLD SCHOOL, FUNK, SOUL & R&B BAND 

*_




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND
> **
> 
> 
> 
> *​*THE GAME
> WILL BE IN WOODLAND
> SEPTEMBER 25th
> 
> *​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS*
> *ADULTS 17 AND UP $**17
> AGES 10 to 16 $10
> CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
> ** LOCATIONS:
> DIMPLE RECORDS
> 
> 
> 2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600
> 
> 2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500
> 
> BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC
> **
> 
> 15 West Main Street
> Woodland, CA 9569
> (530)662-6376
> Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM
> ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html
> 
> ***************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE
> LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW​PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE
> IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011
> CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-reg-form.html
> *********
> 
> TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html​
> FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT:
> MARCELLA (916)204*8926​*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*




















AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*​*JUST A REMINDER:
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE 
IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.









http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-reg-form.html
*********

TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.

http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html*​*AFTER SEPT. 11, 2011 *
*CAR/TRUCK $35 *
*BIKE/MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL *INTEREST* $30*
*FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT:
MARCELLA (916)204*8926*​


----------



## 64Rag

Already getting the car ready, can't wait. Should be off the hook like it is every year.


----------



## northbay

whats the cut off for the hopper and the price to get in the day of show.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

northbay said:


> whats the cut off for the hopper and the price to get in the day of show.


*CUT OFF FOR REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS IS 10AM SUNDAY DAY OF SHOW.












HOP RULES:

Single Pump Real Street:
No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims.

Single Pump Super:No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. 

Single Pump Radical:No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, dropdown mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. 

Double Pump Street:No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. Double 

Pump Super :No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. 

Double Pimp Radical:Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).

Single Pump Truck: Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). 

Double Pump Trucks:Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and nogetting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).


The cash payout is as follow:

Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100.
Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200.
Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200.
Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200.
Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200.
Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200.
Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200.
Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200.
Must be 3 to make a class

PRE-SALE TICKETS $17
DAY OF $20*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

eastbay_drop said:


> just pre regged my boys cutty


----------



## eastbay_drop

just pre regged 4 more rides, not going as deep as planned, but theres always next year.....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*









AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**








THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND 




*​*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​*




*​*








BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS
ADULTS 17 AND UP $17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
LOCATIONS:
DIMPLE RECORDS 


2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600

2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500

BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC


15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 9569
(530)662-6376
Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm

YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM 
ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.









http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html

***************

*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

eastbay_drop said:


> just pre regged 4 more rides, not going as deep as planned, but theres always next year.....



















GOT THAT RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*CONFIRMATIONS WILL BE GOING OUT TUESDAY FOR IN-DOOR AN OUTDOOR MOVE-IN.
WE HAVE MANY VEHICLES COMING TO QUALIFY.
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ME AT (916)204-8926
*


----------



## EL RAIDER

watson rider said:


> Just did my online pre reg see u all in woodland shaaaauuu !!



see you in Woodland cabron uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*



BEEN RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING** AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION
YES YOU CAN STILL REGISTER TO GUARANTEE YOUR SPOT
I WILL EXTEND THE ONLINE REGISTRATION TIL MIDNIGHT TONIGHT
YOU STILL CAN REGISTER DAY OF FOR OUTDOOR
WE SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY SUNDAY
DUE TO SELLING OUT 






















AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**
REGISTRATION *​*
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.









http://torresempirelowridermagazinet...-reg-form.html
*********

TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.

http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html*​*
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT:
MARCELLA (916)204*8926*​


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump. Back to page.1


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Thirteen more days. Can't wait for the best show in Northern Cali.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *CONFIRMATIONS WILL BE GOING OUT TUESDAY FOR IN-DOOR AN OUTDOOR MOVE-IN.WE HAVE MANY VEHICLES COMING TO QUALIFY.FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ME AT (916)204-8926*


If ur ready I'm ready. Keep up the good work Marsella and all of the Tories Empire Staff that are making this all happen. It's a lot of work to organize everything . Thanx a lot....


----------



## H&MEURO

What happens if you don't have 3 hoppers per class?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump. Back to page.1





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thirteen more days. Can't wait for the best show in Northern Cali.


ANGEL LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE 60 AGAIN STYLISTICS SO.LA. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

H&MEURO said:


> What happens if you don't have 3 hoppers per class?


*I DON'T SEE THAT BEING A PROBLEM BUT ANY HOP QUESTIONS CAN BE EMAILED TO BRET KOPITZ at [email protected]*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*CONFIRMATIONS WILL BE GOING OUT TUESDAY FOR IN-DOOR AN OUTDOOR MOVE-IN.
WE HAVE MANY VEHICLES COMING TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ME AT (916)204-8926
*



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> BEEN RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING** AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION
> YES YOU CAN STILL REGISTER TO GUARANTEE YOUR SPOT
> I WILL EXTEND THE ONLINE REGISTRATION TIL MIDNIGHT TONIGHT
> YOU STILL CAN REGISTER DAY OF FOR OUTDOOR
> WE SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY SUNDAY
> DUE TO SELLING OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE
> LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
> **
> REGISTRATION *​*
> CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torresempirelowridermagazinet...-reg-form.html
> *********
> 
> TO REGISTER ON-LINE CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW.
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form9/index.html*​*
> FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT:
> MARCELLA (916)204*8926*​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *CONFIRMATIONS WILL BE GOING OUT TUESDAY FOR IN-DOOR AN OUTDOOR MOVE-IN.
> WE HAVE MANY VEHICLES COMING TO QUALIFY.
> FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ME AT (916)204-8926
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

can we bring in ice chests on sunday?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 361712
> View attachment 361712


​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*CONFIRMATIONS WILL BE GOING OUT TODAY FOR IN-DOOR AN OUTDOOR MOVE-IN.
WE HAVE MANY VEHICLES COMING TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ME AT (916)204-8926
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*









AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**








THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND 




*​*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​*




*​*








BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS
ADULTS 17 AND UP $17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
LOCATIONS:
DIMPLE RECORDS 


2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600

2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500

BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC


15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 9569
(530)662-6376
Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm


YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM 
ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.









http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html

***************
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Originally Posted by *LaReinaDelMundo* 
*










ROLLCALL: 

**ISLANDERS:thumbsup:
WATSONVILLE RIDERS:thumbsup:
FRISCO'S FINEST
TIME 2 SHINE:thumbsup:
INSPIRATIONS:thumbsup:
CHEVITOS:thumbsup:
USO:thumbsup:
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS:thumbsup:
THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
**SINFUL PLEASURES CC 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
BROWN PERSUASION
EMINENCE
Childhood Dreams
DIP'N CAR CLUB714
Skanless 
Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C.
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 ​*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

DUE TO FIRE MARSHAL / FACILITY REGULATIONS BBQ'S ARE NOT ALLOWED.
FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MOVE IN -YOU ARE ALLOWED TO BRING IN ICE CHESTS AND FOOD.YOU CAN CONSIDER LEAVING IT OVER NIGHT
" SUNDAY MOVE-IN- NO ALCOHOL IS ALLOWED TO BE BROUGHT IN. " WE WILL HAVE A BEER GARDEN ON SITE"
AS FAR AS ICE CHEST ON SUNDAY I DO UNDERSTAND IT DOES GET EXPENSIVE ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE SMALL CHILDREN AND WILL MAKE CERTAIN EXCEPTIONS
*Beverages and Food: Sorry, no outside food, or coolers are allowed.
A wide selection of foods and beverages are available inside the festival area.
I WILL SPEAK TO VENDORS ON MAKING IT AFFORDABLE*



MR LUXURIOUS said:


> can we bring in ice chests on sunday?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> DUE TO FIRE MARSHAL / FACILITY REGULATIONS BBQ'S ARE NOT ALLOWED.
> FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MOVE IN -YOU ARE ALLOWED TO BRING IN ICE CHESTS AND FOOD.YOU CAN CONSIDER LEAVING IT OVER NIGHT
> " SUNDAY MOVE-IN- NO ALCOHOL IS ALLOWED TO BE BROUGHT IN. " WE WILL HAVE A BEER GARDEN ON SITE"
> AS FAR AS ICE CHEST ON SUNDAY I DO UNDERSTAND IT DOES GET EXPENSIVE ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE SMALL CHILDREN AND WILL MAKE CERTAIN EXCEPTIONS
> *Beverages and Food: Sorry, no outside food, or coolers are allowed.
> A wide selection of foods and beverages are available inside the festival area.
> I WILL SPEAK TO VENDORS ON MAKING IT AFFORDABLE*


 dont understand whats the difference in friday,saturday or sunday. cant make it saturday because we have a quince to attend. just wanted to bring in water and sodas for the families that will be attending. wish you guys would start thinking about the clubs that bring out there rides to support and what it costs to get our vehicles there. this is definetly gonna change things for us...........not hating just stating my opinion


----------



## angelisticsola5960

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> can we bring in ice chests on sunday?


 There's a lot of things u can sneek in Saturday just don't tell them I told u.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

angelisticsola5960 said:


> There's a lot of things u can sneek in Saturday just don't tell them I told u.


thanks brother. i wish we could make it saturday but got a family function for a club member and members coming from british columbia and salt lake city.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ANGEL LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE 60 AGAIN STYLISTICS SO.LA. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!:biggrin:


Thanx Lowrider Queen. Can't wait myself. Should be a great show. Countdown is getting closer and closer. A lot of heavy hitters showing up before the Vegas show to qualify so its gonna be a good one and hopefully weather will be good.


----------



## 64Rag

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx Lowrider Queen. Can't wait myself. Should be a great show. Countdown is getting closer and closer. A lot of heavy hitters showing up before the Vegas show to qualify so its gonna be a good one and hopefully weather will be good.


:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> thanks brother. i wish we could make it saturday but got a family function for a club member and members coming from british columbia and salt lake city.


Wow there coming from everywhere... Kool. Try to get a homie to drop everything off look for me or hit me up bro at (310)490-8491 ill hook u up and sneak it in for u. This staff never trips on bringing in anything on Friday and Saturdays its Sundays that's harder because u have the police, security, fire marshals, and they don't want nothing going in they want us to buy stuff in there. They are not there Friday and Saturdays which makes it easier to sneak stuff in. This is usually the same drama in all shows . Everyone sneaks stuff in days before show not the same day. I've sen people that get away with sneaking in beer. Lol.  oops did I say that.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

64Rag said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up Mr. Premacy???


----------



## angelisticsola5960

People are always attacking staffs not knowing that its not them its the city or people from the place the show is being thrown from that trip.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wow there coming from everywhere... Kool. Try to get a homie to drop everything off look for me or hit me up NFL at (310)490-8491 ill hook u up and sneak it in for u. This staff never trips on bringing in anything on Friday and Saturdays its Sundays that's harder because u have the police, security, fire marshals, and they don't want nothing going in they want us to buy stuff in there. They are not there Friday and Saturdays which makes it easier to sneak stuff in. This is usually the same drama in all shows . Everyone sneaks stuff in days before show not the same day. I've sen people that get away with sneaking in beer. Lol.  oops did I say that.[/QUOTE/ i understand. thanks, let me see what i can do and look forward to meeting you at show


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Without T.E staffs organizing this and Lowrider magazine, Streetlow we wouldn't have shows. We are looking shows. Let's have patience for all staffs and people that organize shows so that we can keep having them and keep our movement alive. Peace everyone Im out for now.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> angelisticsola5960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow there coming from everywhere... Kool. Try to get a homie to drop everything off look for me or hit me up NFL at (310)490-8491 ill hook u up and sneak it in for u. This staff never trips on bringing in anything on Friday and Saturdays its Sundays that's harder because u have the police, security, fire marshals, and they don't want nothing going in they want us to buy stuff in there. They are not there Friday and Saturdays which makes it easier to sneak stuff in. This is usually the same drama in all shows . Everyone sneaks stuff in days before show not the same day. I've sen people that get away with sneaking in beer. Lol.  oops did I say that.[/QUOTE/ i understand. thanks, let me see what i can do and look forward to meeting you at show
> 
> 
> 
> Ok homie. Hope to meet u too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Clown Confusion

What time is move in on friday


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*CONFIRMATIONS WILL BE GOING OUT TODAY FOR IN-DOOR AN OUTDOOR MOVE-IN.
WE HAVE MANY VEHICLES COMING TO QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ME AT (916)204-8926

*
*THERE WILL AROUND THE CLOCK SECURITY PATROLLING GROUNDS
FRIDAY MOVE-IN 5pm to 10pm
SATURDAY 6am TO 6pm
SUNDAY 6am to 10am*



Clown Confusion said:


> What time is move in on friday


----------



## Clown Confusion

Thanks are bikes still getting a building


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> Thanks are bikes still getting a building


*YES WE HAVE A BUILDING JUST FOR BIKES THIS YEAR*:yes:


----------



## Cadillac1

I hope I get that indoor spot


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wow there coming from everywhere... Kool. Try to get a homie to drop everything off look for me or hit me up NFL at (310)490-8491 ill hook u up and sneak it in for u. This staff never trips on bringing in anything on Friday and Saturdays its Sundays that's harder because u have the police, security, fire marshals, and they don't want nothing going in they want us to buy stuff in there. They are not there Friday and Saturdays which makes it easier to sneak stuff in. This is usually the same drama in all shows . Everyone sneaks stuff in days before show not the same day. I've sen people that get away with sneaking in beer. Lol.  oops did I say that.



*VAS A VER ANGEL !!! :rofl::roflmaoON'T FORGET I KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE!!!!:roflmao:

ANGELISTIC SAID IT NOT ME. I DIDN'T HEAR IT OR SEE IT. *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Cadillac1 said:


> I hope I get that indoor spot


RECEIVED YOUR P.M.


----------



## Cadillac1

Hope that's a good thing. I want to represent my city with all the heavy hitters


----------



## BIGTITO64

So this a family show right 

Cause that negative stuff should be left out. Just saying dudes from down south comin up , so like all da dudes from down south I met respect and respect will be shown


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WELL SAID TITO, NORTH, SOUTH, EAST OR WEST THIS IS ONE BIG FAMILIA COMING TOGETHER HAVING A GOOD TIME!! NO NEGATIVITY ALLOWED!!!









*


BIGTITO64 said:


> So this a family show right
> 
> Cause that negative stuff should be left out. Just saying dudes from down south comin up , so like all da dudes from down south I met respect and respect will be shown


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*










ROLLCALL: 

**GRINDERS C.C.:thumbsup:
RELENTLESS:thumbsup:
BLVD BOMBS:thumbsup:
ISLANDERS:thumbsup:
WATSONVILLE RIDERS:thumbsup:
FRISCO'S FINEST
TIME 2 SHINE:thumbsup:
INSPIRATIONS:thumbsup:
CHEVITOS:thumbsup:
USO:thumbsup:
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS:thumbsup:
THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
**SINFUL PLEASURES CC 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
BROWN PERSUASION
EMINENCE
Childhood Dreams
DIP'N CAR CLUB714
Skanless 
Kool Impressions 
Ragz2Envy 
NEW FRIENDS 
Antiguos 
Enchanted Creation
Prodigal Sons C.C.
Fresno Classics
LINDSAY'S FINEST
BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT
LATIN ROLLERS
VETERANOS
EVIL THREAT
LOW CREATIONS
LIFES FINEST
ELITE
TRAFFIC
IMPALAS
CLASSIC DREAMS
INDIVIDUALS
STYLISTICS SO. LA.
KLIQUE
IMPERIALS
UNIQUES
SOUTHSIDE
PREMIER
LA TIMES
MAJESTICS
GOOD TIMES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TRADICIONALS
PADRINOS
PREMACY
CARNALES UNIDOS
UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
FOREVER LOW
CENTRO VALLE
AZTECAS EAST BAY
SOCIOS
CHOLOS
NEW STYLE
MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS

roll call for bike 


clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo 
lil cherry-little ce - CE707 
Tba - little E -CE707 ​*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *VAS A VER ANGEL !!! :rofl::roflmaoON'T FORGET I KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE!!!!:roflmao:ANGELISTIC SAID IT NOT ME. I DIDN'T HEAR IT OR SEE IT. *


What did I say wrong??? No Nintendo.  Que me vas hacer? Jalar el pelo? Jalamelo.. LOL.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

BIGTITO64 said:


> So this a family show right Cause that negative stuff should be left out. Just saying dudes from down south comin up , so like all da dudes from down south I met respect and respect will be shown


These should always be family shows. Keep the kids minds busy and guiding them not to mess up in the streets. Damm homie u couldn't of said it any better. When I first started showing my car in 08 doing the Lowrider tour from Phoenix to Portland Oregon to Denver Colorado, Las Vegas and trying to attend aswell for Streetlow to Woodland and Fresno I had one thing in my mind which was going anywhere I can and not have any problems or confrontations with anybody. I always use to hear out here people telling me don't go over the Grapevine like Fresno ,Delano, Sacramento cuz they don't like us . I decided to take that risk of putting my life and my car in danger and guess what, nobody ever has told me anything or made me feel uncomfortable to not wanna go back. Afterall they have given me props and respect. I just recently also went to Dallas, that was a mission and once again the people were beautiful to me and loved my car and made me feel good. My goal is to see more cars from out here go up there or anywhere and the same goes to everyone up there or everywhere else and everyone getting along. No barriers , colors or ethnicity. Respect everyone the way u would want to be respected. Much love and respect.......


----------



## angelisticsola5960

12 more days Woodland for a great show. Thanx once again Torres Empire and to all the staff that's making this possible for us riders . Can't wait


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What did I say wrong??? No Nintendo.  Que me vas hacer? Jalar el pelo? Jalamelo.. LOL.


QUE PELO NO TIENES!!! SI NINTENDO :roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> QUE PELO NO TIENES!!! SI NINTENDO :roflmao:


O Damm. U caught me slipping. Hello Lowrider Queen...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Como ves al tito? Good to know that there are still matured minds out there huh?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

We are all in this for the same reason. We are all one...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Como ves al tito? Good to know that there are still matured minds out there huh?


TITO IS A GREAT GUY HAVE A LOT OF RESPECT FOR HIM.:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> We are all in this for the same reason. We are all one...


UNIDOS :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> TITO IS A GREAT GUY HAVE A LOT OF RESPECT FOR HIM.:thumbsup:


That's y I had to reply to what he said. There's still good people out there. Is everyone out in Woodland out there the same? Makes me wanna move out there.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

We are very strong in this country if we would all unite instead of hating on each other nobody would stop us. NOBODY!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I'm out Lowrider Queen. Thanx once again for everything. Keep doing a great job. Tell the rest of the T.E staff to keep up the great work.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> These should always be family shows. Keep the kids minds busy and guiding them not to mess up in the streets. Damm homie u couldn't of said it any better. When I first started showing my car in 08 doing the Lowrider tour from Phoenix to Portland Oregon to Denver Colorado, Las Vegas and trying to attend aswell for Streetlow to Woodland and Fresno I had one thing in my mind which was going anywhere I can and not have any problems or confrontations with anybody. I always use to hear out here people telling me don't go over the Grapevine like Fresno ,Delano, Sacramento cuz they don't like us . I decided to take that risk of putting my life and my car in danger and guess what, nobody ever has told me anything or made me feel uncomfortable to not wanna go back. Afterall they have given me props and respect. I just recently also went to Dallas, that was a mission and once again the people were beautiful to me and loved my car and made me feel good. My goal is to see more cars from out here go up there or anywhere and the same goes to everyone up there or everywhere else and everyone getting along. No barriers , colors or ethnicity. Respect everyone the way u would want to be respected. Much love and respect.......


*WELL SAID ANGEL THIS IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT ALL OF US COMING TOGETHER STEPPING UP IS ONE OF THE MOST POSITIVE THINGS WE CAN DO. I'VE REALIZED THE IMPORTANCE OF KEEPING THE LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE & UNITY IS ONE OF THE MOST IMPORTANT ASPECTS. MUCH RESPECT & LOVE TO YOU*:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I'm out Lowrider Queen. Thanx once again for everything. Keep doing a great job. Tell the rest of the T.E staff to keep up the great work.





angelisticsola5960 said:


> O Damm. U caught me slipping. Hello Lowrider Queen...


 YA SABES !!! 



​ 





















*









AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**








THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND 




*​*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​*




*​*








BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS
ADULTS 17 AND UP $17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
LOCATIONS:
DIMPLE RECORDS 


2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600

7830 Macy Plaza Drive, Citrus Heights - (916)962-3600
2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500

212 F Street, Davis, CA 95616 - (530)750-0600
BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC


15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 9569
(530)662-6376
Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm







YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM 
ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.









http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html

***************
*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## SHAMELE$$

....


----------



## SHAMELE$$

Nope,, best show in Norte Cali is going 2 b at Discover Park mija.... :machinegun:
But this show will b koo 2....



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thirteen more days. Can't wait for the best show in Northern Cali.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> NORTHERN CALI !!! WILL BE HOSTING THE LAST SHOW & QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE WAY TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW.











*WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES AWARDS/PRIZES MOTORCYCLES BEST OF SHOW MOTORCYCLE : $500.00 & CHAMPIONSHIP BELT2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT 








MOTORCYCLE CLASSES DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORTFor each category three trophies will be awarded (1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS
**2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*








*HOP RULES:

Single Pump Real Street:
No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims.

Single Pump Super:No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. 

Single Pump Radical:No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, dropdown mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. 

Double Pump Street:No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. Double 

Pump Super :No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. 

Double Pimp Radical:Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).

Single Pump Truck: Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). 

Double Pump Trucks:Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and nogetting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).


The cash payout is as follow: *

*Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
*Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
*Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:








**2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations**(Effective January 1, 2011)**CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *

*’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*
*’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *

*(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Original Street Custom Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
*Original Street Custom *
*Street Custom Mild Custom *
*Mild Custom Semi Custom *
*Semi Custom Full Custom *
*Full Custom Radical Custom *
*Radical Custom*

*TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Street Custom *
*Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Van *
*Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
*Radical Custom*
*’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV*
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom*
*88 & Newer SUV/ SPORT WAGON *

*(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*Mini-Trucks El Camino *
*Street Custom Street Custom *
*Mild Custom Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom Semi Custom *
*Full Custom Full Custom *
*Radical Custom Radical Custom *
*TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*


*Full Size Trucks ’59 &*
*Original **Street Custom *
*Mild Custom *
*Semi Custom *
*Full Custom *
*Radical Custom 

Older Panel: (1[SUP]st[/SUP], 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] & 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] only)

VAN: (1[SUP]st[/SUP], 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] & 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] only)*

*’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV*
*Street **Custom Street** Custom*
*Mild Custom Mild Custom*
*Semi Custom Semi Custom*
*Full Custom Full Custom*
*Radical Custom Radical Custom*


*’88 & Newer CUV/ SPORT WAGON*

*Street **Custom Street** Custom*
*Mild Custom Mild Custom*
*Semi Custom Semi Custom*
*Full Custom Full Custom*
*Radical Custom Radical Custom*


*Mini-Trucks El Camino*

*Street **Custom Street** Custom*
*Mild Custom Mild Custom*
*Semi Custom Semi Custom*
*Full Custom Full Custom*
*Radical Custom Radical Custom*
*
Special Recognition Award (car or truck)*

*D. AWARDS **Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards**Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics**Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine**Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage**Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake**Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics**Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint**Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior**Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display**Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural**Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video**Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving**Outstanding Metal Engraving**2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
*3. Best of Show Awards* *Best of Show Car **Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck **Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)**Best of Show Original (1969 and older)**Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)**4. Lowrider Excellence Award* 

*Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). **1. Vehicle of the Year**Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. **If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
*PRIZES **1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in **a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the **event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. **2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *







*2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the **event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, **they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no **additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). **Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half **(1/2) of the stated prize value. **Bicycle Classes *

*12-inch 20-inch *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
*Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
*AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *BEST OF SHOW BIKE WILL RECEIVE *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *








*1. For each category three trophies will be awarded **2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00**. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00**(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)**4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:**Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; 
Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)
**Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


*​:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:*:rofl:*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SHAMELE$$ said:


> Nope,, best show in Norte Cali is going 2 b at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS mija.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WELL SAID TITO, NORTH, SOUTH, EAST OR WEST THIS IS ONE BIG FAMILIA COMING TOGETHER HAVING A GOOD TIME!! NO NEGATIVITY ALLOWED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Simon like that TTT










* 
Centro Valle C.C. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOUR SONS PEDAL CAR DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO SEE IT IN L.A.*


----------



## EL RAIDER

BIGTITO64 said:


> So this a family show right
> 
> Cause that negative stuff should be left out. Just saying dudes from down south comin up , so like all da dudes from down south I met respect and respect will be shown


agreed but you still a **** :finger::biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> * Centro Valle C.C. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOUR SONS PEDAL CAR DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO SEE IT IN L.A.*


Thanks reina r the confirmation going out by mail or email ? thanks


----------



## Blue94cady

EL RAIDER said:


> agreed but you still a **** :finger::biggrin:


Q violensia pinche reider  lol


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

*TTT*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> agreed but you still a **** :finger::biggrin:


MIRALO QUE MALO EL RAIDER


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks reina r the confirmation going out by mail or email ? thanks


IF I HAVE YOUR EMAIL I WILL SEND THE CONFIRMATION THAT WAY.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> *TTT*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YA SABES !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ​





Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 362085
> View attachment 362085


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Our mission for the Woodland Annual Custom Car Show is to maintain and promote lowrider culture. The culture of lowriding brings families and communities together in an expression of creativity through art, culture and history. The addition of friendly competition ensures that the ingenuity maintains constant and that each year brings new artistic creations. Through the show we aim at ensuring the tradition lives on from generation to generation.

*


Blue94cady said:


> Simon like that TTT





angelisticsola5960 said:


> These should always be family shows. Keep the kids minds busy and guiding them not to mess up in the streets. Damm homie u couldn't of said it any better. When I first started showing my car in 08 doing the Lowrider tour from Phoenix to Portland Oregon to Denver Colorado, Las Vegas and trying to attend aswell for Streetlow to Woodland and Fresno I had one thing in my mind which was going anywhere I can and not have any problems or confrontations with anybody. I always use to hear out here people telling me don't go over the Grapevine like Fresno ,Delano, Sacramento cuz they don't like us . I decided to take that risk of putting my life and my car in danger and guess what, nobody ever has told me anything or made me feel uncomfortable to not wanna go back. Afterall they have given me props and respect. I just recently also went to Dallas, that was a mission and once again the people were beautiful to me and loved my car and made me feel good. My goal is to see more cars from out here go up there or anywhere and the same goes to everyone up there or everywhere else and everyone getting along. No barriers , colors or ethnicity. Respect everyone the way u would want to be respected. Much love and respect.......





BIGTITO64 said:


> So this a family show right
> 
> Cause that negative stuff should be left out. Just saying dudes from down south comin up , so like all da dudes from down south I met respect and respect will be shown


----------



## ciscosfc

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> TITO IS A GREAT GUY HAVE A LOT OF RESPECT FOR HIM.:thumbsup:


Yes, I have tons of Respect for Tito. About 17yrs ago he used to come to my middle school and was part of a city program where he would guide kids out of gangs and drugs. He always had crazy stories to tell us. I owe Tito alot! Growing up in the Mission District of San Francisco CA its real easy to get into gangs. You have two different sets literally blocks away from eachother!! Instead of going that direction I started to build a Lowrider Bike and the rest is History! Few yrs later we were in the same Car Club and I even helped Tito out at the 97' Super Show in Sacramento (remember those LOL!!) He placed 3rd in his class on his first time out!!! I even hit my first switch in his 64 Impala respectfully named "2nd Amor" (even had a feature on Lowrider Magazine) reunited with Tito at last years Woodland Show after almost 10yrs!! Can't wait to catch up with again at this years Woodland Show!! 

~TTT~ for the HOMIE BIG TITO and the BLVD KINGS FAMILY!!!!uffin:


----------



## watson rider

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES AWARDS/PRIZES MOTORCYCLES BEST OF SHOW MOTORCYCLE : $500.00 & CHAMPIONSHIP BELT2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOTORCYCLE CLASSES DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORTFor each category three trophies will be awarded (1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS**2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HOP RULES:Single Pump Real Street:No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims.Single Pump Super:No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. Single Pump Radical:No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, dropdown mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims. Double Pump Street:No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. Double Pump Super :No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. Double Pimp Radical:Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).Single Pump Truck: Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck). Double Pump Trucks:Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and nogetting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations**(Effective January 1, 2011)**CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV*
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/ SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS**Full Size Trucks ’59 &**Original **Street Custom **Mild Custom **Semi Custom **Full Custom **Radical Custom Older Panel: (1[SUP]st[/SUP], 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] & 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] only)VAN: (1[SUP]st[/SUP], 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] & 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] only)**’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV**Street **Custom Street** Custom**Mild Custom Mild Custom**Semi Custom Semi Custom**Full Custom Full Custom**Radical Custom Radical Custom**’88 & Newer CUV/ SPORT WAGON**Street **Custom Street** Custom**Mild Custom Mild Custom**Semi Custom Semi Custom**Full Custom Full Custom**Radical Custom Radical Custom**Mini-Trucks El Camino**Street **Custom Street** Custom**Mild Custom Mild Custom**Semi Custom Semi Custom**Full Custom Full Custom**Radical Custom Radical Custom**Special Recognition Award (car or truck)*
> 
> *D. AWARDS **Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards**Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics**Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine**Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage**Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake**Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics**Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint**Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior**Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display**Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural**Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video**Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving**Outstanding Metal Engraving**2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards* *Best of Show Car **Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck **Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)**Best of Show Original (1969 and older)**Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)**4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). **1. Vehicle of the Year**Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. **If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES **1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in **a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the **event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. **2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the **event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, **they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no **additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). **Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half **(1/2) of the stated prize value. **Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *BEST OF SHOW BIKE WILL RECEIVE *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded **2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00**. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00**(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)**4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:**Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)**Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.*​:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:*:rofl:*​


Is ther a belt and diferent cattagorys for pedal cars too


----------



## soloco

GETTIN CLOSE


----------



## jroman

We are just weeks away. :worship::bowrofl:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

here is the cover for vol 17, available at the end of the month.










this is the torres empire los angeles carshow. 3 hrs of all indoors, hop and bikini contest. if you missed the biggest show in decades, here is your chance. available at torres empire woodland carshow.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

we will also have the premiere issue on hand at the show with both cover models (premiere issue and vol 17) to sign and take pics.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we will also have the premiere issue on hand at the show with both cover models (premiere issue and vol 17) to sign and take pics.


----------



## Terco

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ANGEL LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE 60 AGAIN STYLISTICS SO.LA. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

watson rider said:


> Is ther a belt and diferent cattagorys for pedal cars too


LET ME CHECK ON THAT AND I WILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


*MARK MUCH LOVE TO YOU AND TRAFFIC LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wow there coming from everywhere... Kool. Try to get a homie to drop everything off look for me or hit me up NFL at (310)490-8491 ill hook u up and sneak it in for u. This staff never trips on bringing in anything on Friday and Saturdays its Sundays that's harder because u have the police, security, fire marshals, and they don't want nothing going in they want us to buy stuff in there. They are not there Friday and Saturdays which makes it easier to sneak stuff in. This is usually the same drama in all shows . Everyone sneaks stuff in days before show not the same day. I've sen people that get away with sneaking in beer. Lol.  oops did I say that.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *VAS A VER ANGEL !!! :rofl::roflmaoON'T FORGET I KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE!!!!:roflmao:
> 
> ANGELISTIC SAID IT NOT ME. I DIDN'T HEAR IT OR SEE IT. *





Terco said:


> :thumbsup:


*LUIS, OJALA VALLAS A VENIR CON ANGEL PARA QUE NO SE META EN TRAVESURAS!!!*


----------



## Blue94cady

Cant wait for dis one


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

pre-reged on sunday just in time


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LUIS, OJALA VALLAS A VENIR CON ANGEL PARA QUE NO SE META EN TRAVESURAS!!!*


Mira, mira, mira. Que bonita. Que carcajadas te hechaste. Muy chistosa La Reina....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LUIS, OJALA VALLAS A VENIR CON ANGEL PARA QUE NO SE META EN TRAVESURAS!!!*


Pinche caricatura. Haber si no se mea de tanta risa.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Pinche caricatura. Haber si no se mea de tanta risa.


----------



## 61neb

is there still room or is it sold out


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CONTINUING TO PREPARE CONFIRMATIONS FOR INDOOR & OUTDOOR THIS INCLUDES BIKES YOU WILL EITHER RECEIVE BY EMAIL OR MAIL.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE THERE IS A LOT OF THEM 

IT'S GOING TO BE A LONG NITE:420:


----------



## Blue94cady

I want in door  por favor


----------



## EL RAIDER

Blue94cady said:


> Q violensia pinche reider  lol


es puro pedo wey 



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> MIRALO QUE MALO EL RAIDER


that's my homie lol



Blue94cady said:


> I want in door  por favor


y tu nieve de q la quieres:roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> here is the cover for vol 17, available at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the torres empire los angeles carshow. 3 hrs of all indoors, hop and bikini contest. if you missed the biggest show in decades, here is your chance. available at torres empire woodland carshow.





LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we will also have the premiere issue on hand at the show with both cover models (premiere issue and vol 17) to sign and take pics.




:h5:


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> here is the cover for vol 17, available at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the torres empire los angeles carshow. 3 hrs of all indoors, hop and bikini contest. if you missed the biggest show in decades, here is your chance. available at torres empire woodland carshow.


:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

61neb said:


> is there still room or is it sold out


:h5:


----------



## Blue94cady

EL RAIDER said:


> es puro pedo wey that's my homie lol y tu nieve de q la quieres:roflmao:


No savia q lo indoor spots venian can nieve una de limon porfa raider


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Muy graciosa.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Muy graciosa.


TU SABES!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Hello Lowrider Queen...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Hello Lowrider Queen...


STYLISTICS SO.LA. READY TO ROLL?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> CONTINUING TO PREPARE CONFIRMATIONS FOR INDOOR & OUTDOOR THIS INCLUDES BIKES YOU WILL EITHER RECEIVE BY EMAIL OR MAIL.THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE THERE IS A LOT OF THEM IT'S GOING TO BE A LONG NITE:420:


 I see u didn't get enough sleep last night working on registrations. What's up with the confirmations?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> STYLISTICS SO.LA. READY TO ROLL?


U know this..... coming all the way from Lennox, Ca.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I see u didn't get enough sleep last night working on registrations. What's up with the confirmations?


NOPE SO SO TIRED!!! SHOULD BE ALL DONE TODAY.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> NOPE SO SO TIRED!!! SHOULD BE ALL DONE TODAY.


So u will be sending confirmations tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Did u ever post the list of artists that will be attending the show?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> U know this..... coming all the way from Lennox, Ca.


* WHERE IS LENNOX? *


----------



## Blue94cady

Thank u reina for ur email dis is going to be a badass show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> So u will be sending confirmations tonight or tomorrow?[/QUOTE
> HOPEFULLY BE DONE TONIGHT!
> 
> *JUST A REMINDER: QUE NO SE META EN TRAVESURAS!!!**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Thank u reina for ur email dis is going to be a badass show











BECAUSE OF ALL OF YOU !!! AND NO PROBLEM!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> * WHERE IS LENNOX? *


 Lennox is next to Inglewood. By the LAX airport. So if u ever need someone to pick u up from the airport let me know. I got ur back


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> angelisticsola5960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So u will be sending confirmations tonight or tomorrow?[/QUOTEHOPEFULLY BE DONE TONIGHT!*JUST A REMINDER: QUE NO SE META EN TRAVESURAS!!!**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Aver donde me meto. I'll be far away from home. Can't wait.10 more days.....
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Lennox is next to Inglewood. By the LAX airport. So if u ever need someone to pick u up from the airport let me know. I got ur back













WILL BE THERE SOON GETTING READY TO CHOOSE THE DATE FOR THE 2012 L.A. SUPER SHOW:biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> Thank u reina for ur email dis is going to be a badass show


Good luck homie. I hope u get an indoor spot. I know u want it badly to represent. I'm sure its a nice car.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aver donde me meto. I'll be far away from home. Can't wait.10 more days.....
Click to expand...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WILL BE THERE SOON GETTING READY TO CHOOSE THE DATE FOR THE 2012 L.A. SUPER SHOW:biggrin:


U guys are already planning that? Wow.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WILL BE THERE SOON GETTING READY TO CHOOSE THE DATE FOR THE 2012 L.A. SUPER SHOW:biggrin:


Is it gonna be in the convention center again? Same month? Can't miss it next yr.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Ok I'm out gotta get back to work. Keep up the good work. T.E staff TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Good luck homie. I hope u get an indoor spot. I know u want it badly to represent. I'm sure its a nice car.


 Gracias compa its a caday fleetwood but its clean lol Wen r u geting to woodland maybe we can kick it on sat


----------



## EL RAIDER

Blue94cady said:


> No savia q lo indoor spots venian can nieve una de limon porfa raider



:roflmao:


----------



## chinto67

UntouchableS Car Club in the house for the 25th:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chinto67 said:


> UntouchableS Car Club in the house for the 25th:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> NOPE SO SO TIRED!!! SHOULD BE ALL DONE TODAY.


:thumbsup::wave::worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER

got my indoor confirmation thx Reina :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL RAIDER said:


> got my indoor confirmation thx Reina :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

EL RAIDER said:


> got my indoor confirmation thx Reina :thumbsup:


Me to way me deves mi nieve de limon  Gracias reina cant wait for dis its going to be a badass show !!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


see you guys there 



Blue94cady said:


> Me to way me deves mi nieve de limon  Gracias reina cant wait for dis its going to be a badass show !!!!


lol


----------



## Blue94cady

94 cady and pedal car going to woodland indoors thanks reina


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

JUST WANTED LET EVERYONE STILL SEND CONFIRMATIONS OUT I WILL TRY TO NOT GO TO SLEEP TILL I'M DONE:420:


----------



## INKEDCITY

See you next week Shaggy & Raider... pero yo no qiero nieve wey, unos taquitos, o de perdis el kettlemans.


----------



## Blue94cady

INKEDCITY said:


> See you next week Shaggy & Raider... pero yo no qiero nieve wey, unos taquitos, o de perdis el kettlemans.


Lla saves jesse


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> JUST WANTED LET EVERYONE STILL SEND CONFIRMATIONS OUT I WILL TRY TO NOT GO TO SLEEP TILL I'M DONE:420:[/QUOTENow thats working like a mex thanks for the hard work reina


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

OK THE FINAL INDOOR CONFIRMATIONS WILL BE SENT OUT THIS MORNING. 
IF YOU PRE-REGISTERED TO RESERVE YOUR SPACE YOU WILL RECEIVE A CONFIRMATION FOR OUTDOOR

ANYONE WHO DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG. DEADLINE YOU CAN REGISTER EITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY 
VEHICLE *$35** BIKE /MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL INTEREST *$30* 
WE SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY DO TO THE AVAILABILITY 

HOPPERS CAN REGISTER UP TO SUNDAY 10A.M CUT OFF

*FRIDAY 5:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. INDOOR ONLY*
*SATURDAY 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. INDOOR/OUTDOOR*
*SUNDAY 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. OUTDOOR*

Yolo County Fairgrounds
1250 Gum Avenue
Woodland, CA 95776
September 25, 2011


We will have armed security guards Friday and Saturday there will be parking available for your trailer. Note that because of the amount of vehicles registered we will be judging indoor on Saturday evening.

THANK YOU EVERYONE 
MARCELLA
(916)204-8926


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

_23670 Sunnymead Blvd.,​__LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837 -1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837 (951)867-1837
　​*Sunnymead Burgers​*_​*​
SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!​ 　UPDATE 9/16/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO ​ LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH​

AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. 











** 
 


*​​​_
_​


----------



## ElProfeJose

*
LATIN LUXURY BC
IS HAVING THEIR 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANUALBIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW ON
SEPTEMBER 17[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2011 THATS THIS COMING SATURDAY
IT WILL BE AT SUNNYMEAD BURGERS IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY, CA.
3670 SUNYYMEAD BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92553


UPDATE 9/16/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC
DUKES IE
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE
ONTARIO CLASSICS
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC
BEST OF FRIENDS
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH


AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. 










*


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER

INKEDCITY said:


> See you next week Shaggy & Raider... pero yo no qiero nieve wey, unos taquitos, o de perdis el kettlemans.



see ya there homie


----------



## watson rider

Feliz dia del la independencia 
Viva la Raza


----------



## angelisticsola5960

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


Wattup Big Al? What it do? What time u leaving to Woodland player? Ur passing thru my neighborhood on the way there.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

watson rider said:


> Feliz dia del la independencia Viva la Raza


Feliz dia de la independencia camarada!!!!!Viva Mexico!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> Gracias compa its a caday fleetwood but its clean lol Wen r u geting to woodland maybe we can kick it on sat


De nada. Llego el Sabado temprano y me boy derechito ala linea. Gotta set up quick.  I'll look for u on Sunday though. Good luck.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> JUST WANTED LET EVERYONE STILL SEND CONFIRMATIONS OUT I WILL TRY TO NOT GO TO SLEEP TILL I'M DONE:420:


Es Lo Que pasa cuando eres la mera mera chingona. La Reina Del Mundo. Con el puro nombre Lo dice todo.9 more days. Can't wait. It's gonna be off the hook.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TTMFT T.E....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I'm more excited to go to Woodland than Vegas. Can't wait


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> *Feliz dia de la independencia camarada!!!!!Viva Mexico!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Es Lo Que pasa cuando eres la mera mera chingona. La Reina Del Mundo. Con el puro nombre Lo dice todo.9 more days. Can't wait. It's gonna be off the hook.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I'm more excited to go to Woodland than Vegas. Can't wait



















​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​ 





















*









AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**








THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND 




*​*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​*




*​*








BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS
ADULTS 17 AND UP $17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
LOCATIONS:
DIMPLE RECORDS 


2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600

7830 Macy Plaza Drive, Citrus Heights - (916)962-3600
2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500

212 F Street, Davis, CA 95616 - (530)750-0600
BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC


15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 9569
(530)662-6376
Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm









YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM 
ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.









http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html

***************
*


----------



## LURCH63

whats the admission for adults at the gate?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

$20 DAY OF



franciscojrandrade said:


> whats the admission for adults at the gate?


----------



## Blue94cady

angelisticsola5960 said:


> De nada. Llego el Sabado temprano y me boy derechito ala linea. Gotta set up quick.  I'll look for u on Sunday though. Good luck.


Koo have a save trip see u there


----------



## arts66

need to contact someone about my prestolite double ground motors & chrome single ground motors, got my shipment in, id like to sell them at your show. please if you could get back to me. im already pre registered with my car club, need to know if can set this up. Thanks Big Art 
Way Of Life c.c.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

arts66 said:


> need to contact someone about my prestolite double ground motors & chrome single ground motors, got my shipment in, id like to sell them at your show. please if you could get back to me. im already pre registered with my car club, need to know if can set this up. Thanks Big Art
> Way Of Life c.c.


Sent You A P.M.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

got my indoor confirmation thank u so mach :thumbsup: Reina


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ANYONE WHO DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG. DEADLINE YOU CAN REGISTER EITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY 
VEHICLE *$35** BIKE /MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL INTEREST *$30* 
WE SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY DO TO THE AVAILABILITY 

HOPPERS CAN REGISTER UP TO SUNDAY 10A.M CUT OFF

*FRIDAY 5:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. INDOOR ONLY*
*SATURDAY 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. INDOOR/OUTDOOR*
*SUNDAY 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. OUTDOOR*

Yolo County Fairgrounds
1250 Gum Avenue
Woodland, CA 95776
September 25, 2011


We will have armed security guards Friday and Saturday there will be parking available for your trailer. Note that because of the amount of vehicles registered we will be judging indoor on Saturday evening.

THANK YOU EVERYONE 
MARCELLA
(916)204-8926


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> got my indoor confirmation thank u so mach :thumbsup: Reina


----------



## lowlow24

Got my confirmation via email... Thanks!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

lowlow24 said:


> Got my confirmation via email... Thanks!!


 X1950


----------



## bub916

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


lowlow24 said:


> Got my confirmation via email... Thanks!!


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> TTT


Que onda homie????


----------



## rocks73

I registered 6 cars but I only got confirmation for 3 and I want to make sure they are all registered


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Que onda homie????


7 MORE DAYS TO GO STYLISTICS SO.LA.READY TO ROLL!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

One more week Woodland for a great show and possibly a historical one....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

rocks73 said:


> I registered 6 cars but I only got confirmation for 3 and I want to make sure they are all registered


I WILL CHECK ON THAT FOR YOU ALL UNDER YOUR NAME?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> 7 MORE DAYS TO GO STYLISTICS SO.LA.READY TO ROLL!!


I've been ready. If it was up to me I would of driven straight to Woodland after the Dallas show. I'm swerving my ass into Woodland.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> One more week Woodland for a great show and possibly a historical one....


POSSIBLE? IT WILL BE ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS THAT YOU WILL ALWAYS REMEMBER !!! GET TO SWERVING!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> POSSIBLE? IT WILL BE ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS & THAT YOU WILL ALWAYS REMEMBER !!!


I'm sure I will. My second time in Woodland. Hopefully the weather will be good....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Hopefully it won't be too hot.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Hey Lowrider Queen, how many cars u have registered so far?


----------



## Blue94cady

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Que onda homie????


Q onda loko aki agarando un descanso de preparar el carro para el show


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> Q onda loko aki agarando un descanso de preparar el carro para el show


Vas a despintar la pintura de tanto tallarlo. LOL


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Hey Lowrider Queen, how many cars u have registered so far?


FINAL COUNTS ARE STILL BEING DONE BUT WE HAVE BROKEN RECORDS FROM PAST YEARS ALREADY !!


----------



## rocks73

No they are all way of life but here is everyone's name so i can make sure we are all there
art durden, rocky quarry,david gonzalez,frankie burt, omar martinez, jimmy whaley and thank you again for checking


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> FINAL COUNTS ARE STILL BE DONE BUT WE HAVE BROKEN RECORDS FROM PAST YEARS ALREADY !!


 Congratulations!!!!! Keep up the good work....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> FINAL COUNTS ARE STILL BE DONE BUT WE HAVE BROKEN RECORDS FROM PAST YEARS ALREADY !!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

rocks73 said:


> No they are all way of life but here is everyone's name so i can make sure we are all there
> art durden, rocky quarry,david gonzalez,frankie burt, omar martinez, jimmy whaley and thank you again for checking


HAVE THEM ALL REGISTERED AND THEY ARE ALL CONFIRMED :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Vas a despintar la pintura de tanto tallarlo. LOL


LA PINTURA NILA E TOCADO  ESTOY PONIENDO PARTE NUEVAS


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> LA PINTURA NILA E TOCADO  ESTOY PONIENDO PARTE NUEVAS


Orale. Perdon. Buena suerte. Ojala ganes en tu categoria.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> LA PINTURA NILA E TOCADO  ESTOY PONIENDO PARTE NUEVAS


:thumbsup:CENTRO VALLE IS GETTING READY TO SHINE


----------



## angelisticsola5960

How early can I roll in Saturday morning Lowrider Queen?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*6A.M. suggest you arrive early going to be a very busy day. THE COUNT IS ON WE'RE 7DAYS AWAY TO SHOWTIME!!*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> I want in door  por favor


That's why he wanted indoor cuz he wanted to shine.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:CENTRO VALLE IS GETTING READY TO SHINE


He's gonna be indoor and gonna represent and shine. Right camarada?


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:CENTRO VALLE IS GETTING READY TO SHINE


IF I GET ALL THE PART IN ILL BE OK LOL


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLCALL:
> 
> **GRINDERS C.C.:thumbsup:
> RELENTLESS:thumbsup:
> BLVD BOMBS:thumbsup:
> ISLANDERS:thumbsup:
> WATSONVILLE RIDERS:thumbsup:
> FRISCO'S FINEST
> TIME 2 SHINE:thumbsup:
> INSPIRATIONS:thumbsup:
> CHEVITOS:thumbsup:
> USO:thumbsup:
> CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS:thumbsup:
> THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
> **SINFUL PLEASURES CC
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> BROWN PERSUASION
> EMINENCE
> Childhood Dreams
> DIP'N CAR CLUB714
> Skanless
> Kool Impressions
> Ragz2Envy
> NEW FRIENDS
> Antiguos
> Enchanted Creation
> Prodigal Sons C.C.
> Fresno Classics
> LINDSAY'S FINEST
> BLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT
> LATIN ROLLERS
> VETERANOS
> EVIL THREAT
> LOW CREATIONS
> LIFES FINEST
> ELITE
> TRAFFIC
> IMPALAS
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> KLIQUE
> IMPERIALS
> UNIQUES
> SOUTHSIDE
> PREMIER
> LA TIMES
> MAJESTICS
> GOOD TIMES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> TRADICIONALS
> PADRINOS
> PREMACY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> FOREVER LOW
> CENTRO VALLE
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> SOCIOS
> CHOLOS
> NEW STYLE
> MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
> 
> roll call for bike
> 
> 
> clown confusion - me
> Sugar Rush - me
> Death by Desire - ce707
> Chucky - ro-chucky
> growmaster4
> tba - 96tein
> RoadRunner - oneofakind
> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
> tba - lilmikew86
> LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
> Lil Raider - el raider
> Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
> bank roll - tonyo
> lil cherry-little ce - CE707
> Tba - little E -CE707
> 
> 
> 
> T T T:thumbsup:​*


----------



## Blue94cady

angelisticsola5960 said:


> He's gonna be indoor and gonna represent and shine. Right camarada?


OJALA ITS LIKE THE 5TH SHOW I TAKE THE CAR BUT DIS IS THE ONE I DID NOT WANT TO MISS ITS GOING TO A BADD ASS SHOW 

OJALA Q ME LLEGEN TODAS LAS PARTES BY FRIDAY LOL


----------



## BIGTITO64

What time is move in on Sunday


----------



## Blue94cady

6AM


----------



## ciscosfc

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> FINAL COUNTS ARE STILL BEING DONE BUT WE HAVE BROKEN RECORDS FROM PAST YEARS ALREADY !!


Wow!!! There were over 800 rides last year!! I can only imagine how many will be there this year!! Good thing the fairgrounds is HUGE!!!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

just finished the windows got some stuff to button up an im ready to roll


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> just finished the windows got some stuff to button up an im ready to roll


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ciscosfc said:


> Wow!!! There were over 800 rides last year!! I can only imagine how many will be there this year!! Good thing the fairgrounds is HUGE!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

6ix5iveIMP said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **T T T:thumbsup:​**
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​ 





















*









AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**








THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND 




*​*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​*




*​*








BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS
ADULTS 17 AND UP $17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
LOCATIONS:
DIMPLE RECORDS 


2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600

7830 Macy Plaza Drive, Citrus Heights - (916)962-3600
2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500

212 F Street, Davis, CA 95616 - (530)750-0600
BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC


15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 9569
(530)662-6376
Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm










YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM 
ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.









http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html

****************


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BIGTITO64 said:


> What time is move in on Sunday





Blue94cady said:


> 6AM


*
ANYONE WHO DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG. DEADLINE YOU CAN REGISTER EITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY 
VEHICLE $35* BIKE /MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL INTEREST $30 
WE SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY DO TO THE AVAILABILITY 

HOPPERS CAN REGISTER UP TO SUNDAY 10A.M CUT OFF

FRIDAY 5:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. INDOOR ONLY
SATURDAY 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. INDOOR/OUTDOOR
SUNDAY 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. OUTDOOR

Yolo County Fairgrounds
1250 Gum Avenue
Woodland, CA 95776
September 25, 2011


We will have security guards Friday and Saturday there will be parking available for your trailer. Note that because of the amount of vehicles registered we will be judging indoor on Saturday evening.

THANK YOU EVERYONE 
MARCELLA
(916)204-8926*


----------



## thelou

:rimshot:SEE EVERYONE NEXT WEEK .HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THANKS :thumbsup: T T T TRAFFIC IS READY GOING 2 B A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

thelou said:


> :rimshot:SEE EVERYONE NEXT WEEK .HAVE A SAFE TRIP










:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> IF I GET ALL THE PART IN ILL BE OK LOL


----------



## BIGTITO64

I haven't got a confirmation yet


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BIGTITO64 said:


> I haven't got a confirmation yet


TITO, YOU ARE REGISTERED & CONFIRMED I WILL SEND YOU AN EMAIL


----------



## Title Winner 79




----------



## Title Winner 79




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48

TTT hno:


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT


----------



## CE 707

what if i didnt put an email on the form an didnt get my conformation


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> what if i didnt put an email on the form an didnt get my conformation


P.M. YOUR EMAIL PLEASE


----------



## CE 707

i cant access it lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> TTMFT


x 100


----------



## jroman

strictlybuissnessjr said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> i cant access it lol


Give Me A Call Tomorrow You Have My Number!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Originally Posted by strictlybuissnessjr AWW KNOW LIL PLAYER STRICTLYBUSINESSJR HANGING OUT WITH CUBE IN DALLAS!!!
View attachment 364207


----------



## 87cutty530

CE 707 said:


> i cant access it lol


 If u need an email, you can use mine so i at least have it and i can give it to u just in case u cant get a hold of her..


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN


​ 





















*









AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**








THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND 




*​*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​*




*​*








BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS
ADULTS 17 AND UP $17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
LOCATIONS:
DIMPLE RECORDS 


2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600

7830 Macy Plaza Drive, Citrus Heights - (916)962-3600
2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500

212 F Street, Davis, CA 95616 - (530)750-0600
BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC


15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 9569
(530)662-6376
Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm

















YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM 
ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.









http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html

****************


----------



## thelou

ALMOST SHOWTIME:run:


----------



## watson rider

Can I still pre reg a car and some bikes online or is it sold out


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

93Brougham530 said:


> If u need an email, you can use mine so i at least have it and i can give it to u just in case u cant get a hold of her..


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

thelou said:


> ALMOST SHOWTIME:run:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> TTT!!!



​
​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> x 100


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
ANYONE WHO DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG. DEADLINE YOU CAN REGISTER EITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY 
VEHICLE $35* BIKE /MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL INTEREST $30 
WE SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY DO TO THE AVAILABILITY 

HOPPERS CAN REGISTER UP TO SUNDAY 10A.M CUT OFF

FRIDAY 5:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. INDOOR ONLY
SATURDAY 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. INDOOR/OUTDOOR
SUNDAY 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. OUTDOOR

Yolo County Fairgrounds
1250 Gum Avenue
Woodland, CA 95776
September 25, 2011


We will have security guards Friday and Saturday there will be parking available for your trailer. Note that because of the amount of vehicles registered we will be judging indoor on Saturday evening.

THANK YOU EVERYONE 
MARCELLA
(916)204-8926*


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​http://glowtxt.com/​


X94


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

bub916 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


​


----------



## watson rider

Weres the party at on sat night


----------



## 64Rag

The radio station out here KSFM 102.5 is blowing the show up like crazy. It's going to be off the hook.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

watson rider said:


> Weres the party at on sat night


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Give Me A Call Tomorrow You Have My Number![/QUOTEok


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> i dont have it


(916)204-8926
MARCELLA
DON'T GIVE IT TO ANYBODY LOL....:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

anyone need Hydraulic parts (springs ) will be at the show with everything in stock come see me 510 586 3546


----------



## EL RAIDER

BIGTITO64 said:


> I haven't got a confirmation yet


that's because you not getting in :roflmao::buttkick::biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> that's because you not getting in :roflmao::buttkick::biggrin:


*
EL RAIDER, MIRA QUE MALO ERES!!*:roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

stacklifehydraulics said:


> anyone need Hydraulic parts (springs ) will be at the show with everything in stock come see me 510 586 3546


*KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS WILL BE THERE FOR ANY PARTS YOU NEED COME CHECK OUT THERE BOOTH!*:thumbsup:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

I HOPE TORRES EMPIRE DON'T DO PEOPLE DIRTY LIKE THEY DID LOWRIDERS IN L.A. THIS YEAR, AND LOWRIDERS IN TEXAS LAST YEAR. THEIR STAFF IS A JOKE.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

E.C. ROLO said:


> ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> OJALA ITS LIKE THE 5TH SHOW I TAKE THE CAR BUT DIS IS THE ONE I DID NOT WANT TO MISS ITS GOING TO A BADD ASS SHOW OJALA Q ME LLEGEN TODAS LAS PARTES BY FRIDAY LOL


 Don't trip homie. U will get ur parts in on time and u will make it to the show. Think positive and yes it is gonna be a bad ass show. We all are making this happen....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Don't trip homie. U will get ur parts in on time and u will make it to the show. Think positive and yes it is gonna be a bad ass show. We all are making this happen....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEEN​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND
> 
> 
> 
> *​*THE GAME WILL BE IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25th*​*
> 
> 
> 
> *​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETSADULTS 17 AND UP $17AGES 10 to 16 $10CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREELOCATIONS:DIMPLE RECORDS
> 
> 2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600
> 7830 Macy Plaza Drive, Citrus Heights - (916)962-3600
> 2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500
> 212 F Street, Davis, CA 95616 - (530)750-0600
> BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC
> 15 West Main Street Woodland, CA 9569(530)662-6376Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm
> YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html****************


Can't wait.4 more days to start my swerving up to Woodland.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *6A.M. suggest you arrive early going to be a very busy day. THE COUNT IS ON WE'RE 7DAYS AWAY TO SHOWTIME!!*


 Ok. Thanx.6 a.m. is perfect. Should be arriving around that time if everything goes well. Thanx Lowrider Queen. Keep up the good work.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Can't wait.4 more days to start my swerving up to Woodland.


*DON'T FORGET: QUE NO SE META EN TRAVESURAS!!!**









ANGELSTIC GETTING HIS SWERVE ON ALL THE WAY FROM L.A.

*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ok. Thanx.6 a.m. is perfect. Should be arriving around that time if everything goes well. Thanx Lowrider Queen. Keep up the good work.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *DON'T FORGET: QUE NO SE META EN TRAVESURAS!!!**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGELSTIC GETTING HIS SWERVE ON ALL THE WAY FROM L.A.*


 Por algo me decia mi jefita de chico Que era "Angel del diablo" Por desmadroso no Por bueno. LOL.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

How was ur weekend Lowrider Queen? So anymore clubs going to show from out here besides Klique and Imperials?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Por algo me decia mi jefita de chico Que era "Angel del diablo" Por desmadroso no Por bueno. LOL.










MIRALO, ANGEL DEL DIABLO


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> MIRALO, ANGEL DEL DIABLO


U don't believe me? I might bring my jefita to the show so she can tell u and u can believe me.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> U don't believe me? I might bring my jefita to the show so she can tell u and u can believe me.











*LOL......*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

6ix5iveIMP said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLCALL:
> 
> **GRINDERS C.C.:thumbsup:
> RELENTLESS:thumbsup:
> BLVD BOMBS:thumbsup:
> ISLANDERS:thumbsup:
> WATSONVILLE RIDERS:thumbsup:
> FRISCO'S FINEST
> TIME 2 SHINE:thumbsup:
> INSPIRATIONS:thumbsup:
> CHEVITOS:thumbsup:
> USO:thumbsup:
> CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS:thumbsup:
> THEE IMPRESSIONS:thumbsup:
> **SINFUL PLEASURES CC
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> BROWN PERSUASION
> EMINENCE
> Childhood Dreams
> DIP'N CAR CLUB714
> Skanless
> Kool Impressions
> Ragz2Envy
> NEW FRIENDS
> Antiguos
> Enchanted Creation
> Prodigal Sons C.C.
> Fresno Classics
> LINDSAY'S FINEST
> BLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT
> LATIN ROLLERS
> VETERANOS
> EVIL THREAT
> LOW CREATIONS
> LIFES FINEST
> ELITE
> TRAFFIC
> IMPALAS
> CLASSIC DREAMS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> KLIQUE
> IMPERIALS
> UNIQUES
> SOUTHSIDE
> PREMIER
> LA TIMES
> MAJESTICS
> GOOD TIMES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> TRADICIONALS
> PADRINOS
> PREMACY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> FOREVER LOW
> CENTRO VALLE
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> SOCIOS
> CHOLOS
> NEW STYLE
> MANY MANY SOLO RIDERS
> 
> roll call for bike
> 
> 
> clown confusion - me
> Sugar Rush - me
> Death by Desire - ce707
> Chucky - ro-chucky
> growmaster4
> tba - 96tein
> RoadRunner - oneofakind
> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
> tba - lilmikew86
> LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
> Lil Raider - el raider
> Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
> bank roll - tonyo
> lil cherry-little ce - CE707
> Tba - little E -CE707
> 
> 
> 
> T T T:thumbsup:​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelisticsola5960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was ur weekend Lowrider Queen? So anymore clubs going to show from out here besides Klique and Imperials?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ALL LISTED IN ROLL CALL DIABLO!!
> THERE IS A FEW BREAKING OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME IN WOODLAND TO COME QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS.*
Click to expand...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LOL......*


Siguete burlando...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ALL LISTED IN ROLL CALL DIABLO!! THERE IS A FEW BREAKING FOR THE FIRST TIME IN WOODLAND TO COME QUALIFY FOR LAS VEGAS.*
> 
> 
> 
> My nickname is Angelistic not Diablo...  long recall list.....
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My nickname is Angelistic not Diablo...  long recall list.....
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!!! ESPECIALLY YOU BEING IN TOWN LOL!*!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Damm 22 users on this topic. Looks like its gonna be a very good show. Lmfao


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> angelisticsola5960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!!! ESPECIALLY YOU BEING IN TOWN LOL!*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con las travesuras Que tengo planiado en hacer. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Damm 22 users on this topic. Looks like its gonna be a very good show. Lmfao


* STRONG AND DEDICATED LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Con las travesuras Que tengo planiado en hacer. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *MIRALO !!! ANGELISTIC!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Looks like a partyline like back in the day. Huh?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Ya no esta funny? LOL


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Looks like a partyline like back in the day. Huh?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ya no esta funny? LOL


*THE COUNT IS ON FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS!!! 
5 DAYS AWAY!*!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Ok Lowrider Queen I'm out, nice chatting with you like always. See u in a couple of days when I swerve my ass up there.  LOL


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*JUST ADDED BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $250 CASH PRIZE!!*:wow:


----------



## STKN209




----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *JUST ADDED BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $250 CASH PRIZE!!*:wow:


Nice


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY..... COME OUT AN HAVE A GOOD TIME*


----------



## Sir Lexxx

_is ready. Looking forward _ _towards a great family event this coming Sunday_.


----------



## Grand_Marquis_82

The radio said Rodney-0


----------



## Grand_Marquis_82

The radio said Rodney-0 gonna be there, What about Joe Cooley? Can`t have one without the other


----------



## STKN209

WILL BE THERE..........:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Sir Lexxx said:


> _is ready. Looking forward _ _towards a great family event this coming Sunday_.


*MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO PADRINOS C.C. 
HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET TONY G. ON STAGE TO RAP!!! LOL*:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*allot*



STKN209 said:


> WILL BE THERE..........:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Nice


*ABOUT TIME RIGHT?*


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

hno:hno:hno:


----------



## People's Choice

Grand_Marquis_82 said:


> The radio said Rodney-0 gonna be there, What about Joe Cooley? Can`t have one without the other


Joe is taking some time off to take care of his father who just had a stroke not to long ago


----------



## watson rider

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ABOUT TIME RIGHT?*


 X62


----------



## lupe

*PADRINOS CC ..........CALIFAS...............*

WE'LL SEE YOU OUT THERE MARCELLA..............:thumbsup::thumbsup: WOODLAND SHOW..........


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up lupe whats new see u there


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ABOUT TIME RIGHT?*


Yes yes cant wait


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *JUST ADDED BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $250 CASH PRIZE!!*:wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

MYA MONSTER GETING READY


----------



## Blue94cady

Lil shaggy geting redy to


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Lil shaggy geting redy to


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*LuxuriouS en la casa!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Lil shaggy geting redy to





Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 364809
> MYA MONSTER GETING READY





Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

So is security, going to be on folks , that are trying to start problems, wear colors both colors ?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

http://glowtxt.com/
​ 





















*









AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**








THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND 




*​*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​*




*​*








BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS
ADULTS 17 AND UP $17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
LOCATIONS:
DIMPLE RECORDS 


2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600

7830 Macy Plaza Drive, Citrus Heights - (916)962-3600
2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500

212 F Street, Davis, CA 95616 - (530)750-0600
BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC


15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 9569
(530)662-6376
Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm










YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM 
ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.









http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html

***************
*


LaReinaDelMundo said:


>





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES AWARDS/PRIZES MOTORCYCLES BEST OF SHOW MOTORCYCLE : $500.00 & CHAMPIONSHIP BELT2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOTORCYCLE CLASSES DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORTFor each category three trophies will be awarded (1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS
> **2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HOP RULES:
> 
> Single Pump Real Street:
> No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims.
> 
> Single Pump Super:No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims.
> 
> Single Pump Radical:No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, dropdown mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims.
> 
> Double Pump Street:No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. Double
> 
> Pump Super :No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims.
> 
> Double Pimp Radical:Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).
> 
> Single Pump Truck: Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).
> 
> Double Pump Trucks:Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and nogetting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).
> 
> 
> The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations**(Effective January 1, 2011)**CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV*
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/ SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*
> 
> 
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 &*
> *Original **Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom
> 
> Older Panel: (1[SUP]st[/SUP], 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] & 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] only)
> 
> VAN: (1[SUP]st[/SUP], 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] & 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] only)*
> 
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV*
> *Street **Custom Street** Custom*
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom*
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom*
> *Full Custom Full Custom*
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> 
> 
> *’88 & Newer CUV/ SPORT WAGON*
> 
> *Street **Custom Street** Custom*
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom*
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom*
> *Full Custom Full Custom*
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> 
> 
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino*
> 
> *Street **Custom Street** Custom*
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom*
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom*
> *Full Custom Full Custom*
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *
> Special Recognition Award (car or truck)*
> 
> *D. AWARDS **Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards**Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics**Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine**Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage**Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake**Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics**Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint**Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior**Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display**Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural**Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video**Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving**Outstanding Metal Engraving**2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards* *Best of Show Car **Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck **Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)**Best of Show Original (1969 and older)**Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)**4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). **1. Vehicle of the Year**Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. **If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES **1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in **a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the **event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. **2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the **event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, **they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no **additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). **Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half **(1/2) of the stated prize value. **Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *BEST OF SHOW BIKE WILL RECEIVE *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded **2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00**. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00**(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)**4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:**Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving;
> Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)
> **Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.
> 
> *​


----------



## watson rider

LilyRose 62


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BIGTITO64 said:


> So is security, going to be on folks , that are trying to start problems, wear colors both colors ?


*NO COLORS ALLOWED 
THERE WILL BE A ZERO TOLERANCE 
THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SAFETY COMES FIRST.*


----------



## Blue94cady

Simon be koo no BS family event


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 364809
> MYA MONSTER GETING READY


Nice


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 364809
> MYA MONSTER GETING READY


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> (916)204-8926MARCELLADON'T GIVE IT TO ANYBODY LOL....:biggrin:


lol i called and left u a message


----------



## BIGANT007

arts66 said:


> need to contact someone about my prestolite double ground motors & chrome single ground motors, got my shipment in, id like to sell them at your show. please if you could get back to me. im already pre registered with my car club, need to know if can set this up. Thanks Big Art
> Way Of Life c.c.



_I CAN USE A FEW......DOUBLE GROUNDED PRESTOS......

CUANTO QUERES EACH?_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
ANYONE WHO DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG. DEADLINE YOU CAN REGISTER EITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY 
VEHICLE $35* BIKE /MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL INTEREST $30 
WE SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY DO TO THE AVAILABILITY 

HOPPERS CAN REGISTER UP TO SUNDAY 10A.M CUT OFF

FRIDAY 5:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. INDOOR ONLY
SATURDAY 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. INDOOR/OUTDOOR
SUNDAY 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. OUTDOOR

Yolo County Fairgrounds
1250 Gum Avenue
Woodland, CA 95776
September 25, 2011


We will have security guards Friday and Saturday there will be parking available for your trailer. Note that because of the amount of vehicles registered we will be judging indoor on Saturday evening.

THANK YOU EVERYONE 
MARCELLA
(916)204-8926*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

lupe said:


> WE'LL SEE YOU OUT THERE MARCELLA..............:thumbsup::thumbsup: WOODLAND SHOW..........


----------



## Blue94cady

Buenos dias raza un dia menos


----------



## EL RAIDER

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 364809
> MYA MONSTER GETING READY




ta chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Buenos dias raza un dia menos






​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL RAIDER said:


> ta chingon :thumbsup:


 Thanks bro


----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Back TTMFT...Where this thread should always be. Afterall it is gonna be one of the baddest show in Northern Cali. STYLISTICS SO.LA. Helping u to swerve back TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Q-vo Sam? Ready for another great show?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Everyone in Northern Cali. Is, are you?


----------



## lupe

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up lupe whats new see u there


 que onda shaggy ay nos vemos homie we'll be up there el sabado con el gordito:boink:EL BIG RICK........


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Where's the Lowrider Queen? She's been on here everyday making sure everyones taken care of. What would we do without her huh Sam?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

What's up Woodland? U guys ready?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Let's get our swerve on.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Any comments u wanna tell the people of Woodland that are supporting you on this big show Sam Torres?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Omg. Look who decides to get her swerve on. La Lowrider Queen. LOL. Good morning sleeping beauty. Ready for the show?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE 60
AGAIN DIABLO*:roflmao:














angelisticsola5960 said:


> Let's get our swerve on.....





angelisticsola5960 said:


> What's up Woodland? U guys ready?





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Where's the Lowrider Queen? She's been on here everyday making sure everyones taken care of. What would we do without her huh Sam?





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Everyone in Northern Cali. Is, are you?





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Back TTMFT...Where this thread should always be. Afterall it is gonna be one of the baddest show in Northern Cali. STYLISTICS SO.LA. Helping u to swerve back TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Omg. Look who decides to get her swerve on. La Lowrider Queen. LOL. Good morning sleeping beauty. Ready for the show?


*YA SABES SLEEPING BEAUTY I HAVEN'T SLEPT FOR DAYS.
I'M READY LET'S GET READY TO ROLL...!!.

YOU READY ANGELISTIC?*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Hey Lowrider Queen does Sam know how to reply ? LOL


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Hey Lowrider Queen does Sam know how to reply ? LOL


OF COURSE HE IS PROBABLY VIEWING THE THREAD. BIG PROPS MR. TORRES!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YA SABES SLEEPING BEAUTY I HAVEN'T SLEPT FOR DAYS.I'M READY LET'S GET READY TO ROLL...!!.YOU READY ANGELISTIC?*


 That's what happens cuando estas encargada de un show tan grande Como este. Roll? I'm going to Woodland to get my swerve on girl. Lmfao!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> OF COURSE HE IS PROBABLY VIEWING THE THREAD. BIG PROPS MR. TORRES!!!


 O. Ok. Thought he was ignoring me. LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE 60 AGAIN DIABLO*:roflmao:


Damm can u make me a poster like that. LOL.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Fuck it I'm out for today. 4 more days so we can get our swerve on Woodland. Let's do this!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady

lupe said:


> que onda shaggy ay nos vemos homie we'll be up there el sabado con el gordito:boink:EL BIG RICK........


Simon ay nos vemos ill be there sat to Nos vamos a quedar en el best western i think


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
ANYONE WHO DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG. DEADLINE YOU CAN REGISTER EITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY 
VEHICLE $35* BIKE /MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL INTEREST $30 
WE SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY DO TO THE AVAILABILITY 

HOPPERS CAN REGISTER UP TO SUNDAY 10A.M CUT OFF

FRIDAY 5:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. INDOOR ONLY
SATURDAY 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. INDOOR/OUTDOOR
SUNDAY 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. OUTDOOR

Yolo County Fairgrounds
1250 Gum Avenue
Woodland, CA 95776
September 25, 2011


We will have security guards Friday and Saturday there will be parking available for your trailer. Note that because of the amount of vehicles registered we will be judging indoor on Saturday evening.

THANK YOU EVERYONE 
MARCELLA
(916)204-8926*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STKN209 said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> lol i called and left u a message


*GOT YOUR MESSAGE YOUR FINE FOR DAY OF. *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> That's what happens cuando estas encargada de un show tan grande Como este. Roll? I'm going to Woodland to get my swerve on girl. Lmfao!!!





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Damm can u make me a poster like that. LOL.





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Fuck it I'm out for today. 4 more days so we can get our swerve on Woodland. Let's do this!!!!


*LE DIJE, QUE NO SE META EN TRAVESURAS!!!**








*


----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *GOT YOUR MESSAGE YOUR FINE FOR DAY OF. *


 k cool thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

ttt


----------



## thelou

hno:so close now.a few more days


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 365184
> ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

thelou said:


> hno:so close now.a few more days


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

:run:hno::run:hno:im not ready


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

I'm bringin a few hoppers hopefully and a blazer to show hope I can get it in on Sunday we are still working on all three


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> I'm bringin a few hoppers hopefully and a blazer to show hope I can get it in on Sunday we are still working on all three


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> :run:hno::run:hno:im not ready


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

watson rider said:


> View attachment 364841
> LilyRose 62


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​ 





















*









AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**








THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND 




*​*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​*




*​*








BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS
ADULTS 17 AND UP $17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
LOCATIONS:
DIMPLE RECORDS 


2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600

7830 Macy Plaza Drive, Citrus Heights - (916)962-3600
2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500

212 F Street, Davis, CA 95616 - (530)750-0600
BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC


15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 9569
(530)662-6376
Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm











YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM 
ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.









http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html

***************
*




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE ADDED MORE CLASSES FOR MOTORCYCLES AWARDS/PRIZES MOTORCYCLES BEST OF SHOW MOTORCYCLE : $500.00 & CHAMPIONSHIP BELT2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOTORCYCLE CLASSES DOMESTIC* STREET*MILD*FULL*IMPORTFor each category three trophies will be awarded (1st, 2nd & 3rd)IN EACH CLASS
> **2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HOP RULES:
> 
> Single Pump Real Street:
> No lock up, real street cars must be tagged and inspected, 8 batteries or less, all stock rear suspension (can be reinforced), no excessive weight "such as solid steel or lead bars welded into rack or bumper", 13 or 14 inch rims.
> 
> Single Pump Super:No lock up, 10 batteries or less, 2 inch or less drop down mounts, upper(3") and lower(2") trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims.
> 
> Single Pump Radical:No lock up, 12 batteries or less, upper & lower trailing extensions, dropdown mounts and modified mounts excepted, 13 or 14 inch rims.
> 
> Double Pump Street:No lock up, 14 batteries or less, upper (3") and lower (2") trailing arm extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims. Double
> 
> Pump Super :No lock up, 16 batteries or less, drop down mounts, upper and lower trailing arms extensions, 13 or 14 inch rims.
> 
> Double Pimp Radical:Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).
> 
> Single Pump Truck: Anything goes except reverse suspensions and no second switch and no getting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).
> 
> Double Pump Trucks:Anything goes except reverse suspension and no second switch and nogetting stuck (if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck).
> 
> 
> The cash payout is as follow: *
> 
> *Single pump real street 1st 300, 2nd 200, 3rd 100. *
> *Single Pump Super : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump : 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300 and 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Super: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Radical: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Single Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Double Pump Trucks: 1st 500 and a belt, 2nd 300, 3rd 200. *
> *Must be 3 to make a class **:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **2011 Lowrider Car Show & Sanctioned Regulations**(Effective January 1, 2011)**CAR CLASSIFICATIONS *
> 
> *’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Original Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd ) *
> *Original Street Custom *
> *Street Custom Mild Custom *
> *Mild Custom Semi Custom *
> *Semi Custom Full Custom *
> *Full Custom Radical Custom *
> *Radical Custom*
> 
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Van *
> *Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only) *
> *Radical Custom*
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV*
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *88 & Newer SUV/ SPORT WAGON *
> 
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd) *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino *
> *Street Custom Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom *
> *TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS*
> 
> 
> *Full Size Trucks ’59 &*
> *Original **Street Custom *
> *Mild Custom *
> *Semi Custom *
> *Full Custom *
> *Radical Custom
> 
> Older Panel: (1[SUP]st[/SUP], 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] & 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] only)
> 
> VAN: (1[SUP]st[/SUP], 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] & 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] only)*
> 
> *’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV*
> *Street **Custom Street** Custom*
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom*
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom*
> *Full Custom Full Custom*
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> 
> 
> *’88 & Newer CUV/ SPORT WAGON*
> 
> *Street **Custom Street** Custom*
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom*
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom*
> *Full Custom Full Custom*
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> 
> 
> *Mini-Trucks El Camino*
> 
> *Street **Custom Street** Custom*
> *Mild Custom Mild Custom*
> *Semi Custom Semi Custom*
> *Full Custom Full Custom*
> *Radical Custom Radical Custom*
> *
> Special Recognition Award (car or truck)*
> 
> *D. AWARDS **Car Special Awards **** Truck Special Awards**Outstanding Graphics **** Outstanding Graphics**Outstanding Engine **** Outstanding Engine**Outstanding Undercarriage **** Outstanding Undercarriage**Outstanding Flake **** Outstanding Flake**Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School **** Outstanding Hydraulics**Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era **** Outstanding Paint**Outstanding Paint ****** Outstanding Interior**Outstanding Interior **** Outstanding Individual Display**Outstanding Individual Display **** Outstanding Mural**Outstanding Mural **** Outstanding Audio/Video**Outstanding Audio/Video ****Outstanding Metal Engraving**Outstanding Metal Engraving**2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicle participating.*
> *3. Best of Show Awards* *Best of Show Car **Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck **Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)**Best of Show Original (1969 and older)**Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)**4. Lowrider Excellence Award*
> 
> *Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2011 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.). **1. Vehicle of the Year**Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. **If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. . *
> *PRIZES **1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in **a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the **event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy. **2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second **and Third Prize **will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less **than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the **event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, **they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no **additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). **Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half **(1/2) of the stated prize value. **Bicycle Classes *
> 
> *12-inch 20-inch *
> *(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
> *Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
> *Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
> *AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE *BEST OF SHOW BIKE WILL RECEIVE *2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. For each category three trophies will be awarded **2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00**. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00**(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)**4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:**Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving;
> Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)
> **Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.
> 
> *​


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TTMFT!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

3 more days so we can get our swerve on Woodland.....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

angelisticsola5960 said:


> 3 more days so we can get our swerve on Woodland.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> 3 more days so we can get our swerve on Woodland.....





angelisticsola5960 said:


> TTMFT!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TO THE TOP FOR TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

THANK YOU MARK!!


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

What'd up Mark?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

How u doing Mr. Traffic 58?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

What time and when are u heading up to Woodland?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EVERYONE READY IT'S ALMOST SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## eastbay_drop

we r ready


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What time and when are u heading up to Woodland?


right here angelistic just kicking it. gonna head to the funeral on friday and leave after that. see you in woodland. the 60 is looking damn good


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THANK YOU MARK!!


YOU'RE WELCOME. SEE YOU SATURDAY MARCELLA:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64

Gonna have my glasshouse there for sale if anyone interested in her


----------



## chewie

:rimshot: see everybody there...have a safe trip...


----------



## Sir Lexxx

*Your 60 Impala is bad ass **http://www.layitlow.com/forums/67448-angelisticsola5960.html**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/67448-angelisticsola5960.html**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/67448-angelisticsola5960.html**Angelisticsola5960** can't wait to view up close and personal. I also own a 1960 Impala all stock original* *see you on Saturday so we can meet and greet. Have a safe ride to Woodland.**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/67448-angelisticsola5960.html*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> YOU'RE WELCOME. SEE YOU SATURDAY MARCELLA:wave:


LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU SATURDAY MARK HAVE A SAFE RIDE TO WOODLAND!!!


----------



## gomez68

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> EVERYONE READY IT'S ALMOST SHOWTIME!!!


TIME 2 SHINE IS READY TO ROLL FROM VALLEJO CALI:nicoderm::wave:ALSO JOINING US WAY OF LIFE AND PRODIGAL SON'S LETS DO THE DAM THANG.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

eastbay_drop said:


> we r ready


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

gomez68 said:


> TIME 2 SHINE IS READY TO ROLL FROM VALLEJO CALI:nicoderm::wave:ALSO JOINING US WAY OF LIFE AND PRODIGAL SON'S LETS DO THE DAM THANG.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What time and when are u heading up to Woodland?





LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## Cali4Life916

Looks like we be move n in on Sat. See ya all there. :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Cali4Life916 said:


> Looks like we be move n in on Sat. See ya all there. :wave:


----------



## Oso64

Almost Time


----------



## supremes

so its $35, day of show, will that include my passenger or will they have to pay extra?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

supremes said:


> so its $35, day of show, will that include my passenger or will they have to pay extra?


*Registration comes with two wristbands and you can buy additional ones at time of move in for $15 *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Oso64 said:


> Almost Time


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up homie, how u been? Long time no see....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> right here angelistic just kicking it. gonna head to the funeral on friday and leave after that. see you in woodland. the 60 is looking damn good


I'll be doing the same. Going to try to load up the truck tomorrow so that Friday I can come home take a shower then go for a little while to the Hugo's funeral then drive all night to arrive in early morning to Woodland...


----------



## rocks73

Way Of Life is ready to roll


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


> *Your 60 Impala is bad ass **http://www.layitlow.com/forums/67448-angelisticsola5960.html**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/67448-angelisticsola5960.html**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/67448-angelisticsola5960.html**Angelisticsola5960** can't wait to view up close and personal. I also own a 1960 Impala all stock original* *see you on Saturday so we can meet and greet. Have a safe ride to Woodland.**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/67448-angelisticsola5960.html*


 Thanx for the compliment Sir Lexxx. Definitely please approach me when you see me. Always a pleasure to meet and greet new friends. Afterall that's what we are all here for. Should be a great show....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


 You said that right Lowrider Queen. We are ready to swerve ourselves up to Woodland. Start our drive Friday late night. See you there


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> TTT!!!


 Que onda camarada? Did u get all ur parts yet? U ready to represent?


----------



## Blue94cady

There in the mail if all gos good ill have a long noche friday  i tu como vatodo listo camarada


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/306046-darling-danika-pics.html
darling danika will be there if you want your car shot hit us up..


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT!!!


----------



## Don Aztecas

AZTECAS EASTBAY CHAPTER C C WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT @ THE SHOW


----------



## Don Aztecas

*CAN'T WAIT ONLY 3 MORE DAYS TIL THE BIG SHOW *


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Good morning Woodland!!!!! 2 more days for set up day. Let's get our SWERVE ON!!!!! SSSSHHHHHHAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CAN'T STOP, WON'T STOP FELLAS. LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> There in the mail if all gos good ill have a long noche friday  i tu como vatodo listo camarada


Don't trip. U will get them. Look forward to a long Friday night though.... everything is good with me. I'm ready!!! I'm going to get my swerve on. Can't wait.  See u Saturday....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Don Aztecas said:


> AZTECAS EASTBAY CHAPTER C C WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT @ THE SHOW





Don Aztecas said:


> *CAN'T WAIT ONLY 3 MORE DAYS TIL THE BIG SHOW *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> TTT!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Don't trip. U will get them. Look forward to a long Friday night though.... everything is good with me. I'm ready!!! I'm going to get my swerve on. Can't wait.  See u Saturday....





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Good morning Woodland!!!!! 2 more days for set up day. Let's get our SWERVE ON!!!!! SSSSHHHHHHAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!





angelisticsola5960 said:


> CAN'T STOP, WON'T STOP FELLAS. LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​ 





















*









AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**








THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND 




**THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​​*




*​​*

BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS
ADULTS 17 AND UP $17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
LOCATIONS:
DIMPLE RECORDS 
*​*

2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600
​
7830 Macy Plaza Drive, Citrus Heights - (916)962-3600​
2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500
​
212 F Street, Davis, CA 95616 - (530)750-0600​
BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC
​
15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 9569
(530)662-6376
Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm
**















YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM 
ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.









http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html

***************
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​*ANYONE WHO DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG. DEADLINE YOU CAN REGISTER EITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY 
VEHICLE $35* BIKE /MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL INTEREST $30 
WE SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY DO TO THE AVAILABILITY 

HOPPERS CAN REGISTER UP TO SUNDAY 10A.M CUT OFF

FRIDAY 5:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. INDOOR ONLY
SATURDAY 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. INDOOR/OUTDOOR
SUNDAY 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. OUTDOOR

Yolo County Fairgrounds
1250 Gum Avenue
Woodland, CA 95776
September 25, 2011


We will have security guards Friday and Saturday there will be parking available for your trailer. Note that because of the amount of vehicles registered we will be judging indoor on Saturday evening.

THANK YOU EVERYONE 
MARCELLA
(916)204-8926*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

rocks73 said:


> Way Of Life is ready to roll


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE WILL HAVE ALLOT OF INDIVIDUALS TRAVELING LONG DISTANCE & MANY FROM OUT OF STATE
I WILL BE IN WOODLAND THE REST OF THE WEEK GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW
IF YOU NEED TO GET A HOLD OF ME PLEASE CONTACT ME ON MY CELL
(916) 204-8926 I WILL BE CHECKING MY MESSAGES PERIODICALLY *​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## Blue94cady

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Don't trip. U will get them. Look forward to a long Friday night though.... everything is good with me. I'm ready!!! I'm going to get my swerve on. Can't wait.  See u Saturday....


Koo carnal see u saturday drive sefe


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

so wat hotel was hooking up the discount rooms


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> so wat hotel was hooking up the discount rooms


*

**American Best Value Inn. 
99 Main Street 
Woodland Ca.
530-662-1091 ask for Mike.
For the discounted rate, mention the word "Lowrider" .
$60 plus tax for 2 bed----- $52 plus tax for 1 bed.
*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> Koo carnal see u saturday drive sefe


Orale pues. Hay nos vemos.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Que onda Sir Lexxx? Listo?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


U know it Lowrider Queen.  can't wait to get my swerve on ...... u probably stressing right about now huh?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> http://glowtxt.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND
> 
> 
> 
> **THE GAME WILL BE IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 25th*​​*
> 
> 
> 
> *​​*BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETSADULTS 17 AND UP $17AGES 10 to 16 $10CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREELOCATIONS:DIMPLE RECORDS *​*
> 
> 2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600​
> 7830 Macy Plaza Drive, Citrus Heights - (916)962-3600​
> 2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500​
> 212 F Street, Davis, CA 95616 - (530)750-0600​
> BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC​
> 15 West Main Street Woodland, CA 9569(530)662-6376Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm
> **YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html****************​


TTT... Ssssshhhhhaaaaaaauuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *American Best Value Inn. 99 Main Street Woodland Ca.530-662-1091 ask for Mike.For the discounted rate, mention the word "Lowrider" .$60 plus tax for 2 bed----- $52 plus tax for 1 bed.*


Pendejo. I f....d up. Should of asked. I'm paying more...  LOL. Oh well....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Can't stop won't stop... Let's do the Damm thing Woodland. I'm ready. Let's get our swerve on...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Alright fellas. I'm out. Just checkin in. Gotta go before The Lowrider Queen calls me Diablito again. Lmao..... Peace out Woodland.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Alright fellas. I'm out. Just checkin in. Gotta go before The Lowrider Queen calls me Diablito again. Lmao..... Peace out Woodland.










LOL!!!!


----------



## R0L0

ENCHANTED CREATION C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​




E.C. ROLO said:


> ENCHANTED CREATION C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## STKN209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Don't trip. U will get them. Look forward to a long Friday night though.... everything is good with me. I'm ready!!! I'm going to get my swerve on. Can't wait.  See u Saturday....


u still got your other 60 impala....??


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOL!!!!


 Ha, Ha , Ha.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STKN209 said:


> u still got your other 60 impala....??


It's the same one homie. I took it apart December of 09 and just finished it in July.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Ssssshhhhhaaaaaaauuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CAN'T STOP, WON'T STOP....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

ATC


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Oh shhhh.... u got me...LOL


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ssssshhhhhaaaaaaauuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





angelisticsola5960 said:


> CAN'T STOP, WON'T STOP....












*LOL!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> ATC


WHAT'S THAT STAND FOR?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

What's up Lowrider Queen??? What it do?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LOL!!!!*


ANGELISTIC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WHAT'S THAT STAND FOR?


AL TOPE CABRONES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What's up Lowrider Queen??? What it do?


JUST WORKING IN WOODLAND GETTING EVERYTHING READY


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> ALTOPECABRONES!!!!!!!!!


LOL!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

DAMM.Have u seen how many users go on this topic? The numbers of replys and views are gonna beat the L.A Show and specially Dallas. Wow.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> JUST WORKING IN WOODLAND GETTING EVERYTHING READY


So ur already at the place of the show getting sh.... ready? Damm girl. Don't u have a job?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Diablito out.....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> So ur already at the place of the show getting sh.... ready? Damm girl. Don't u have a job?


OF COURSE I HAVE A DAY JOB IMMIGRATION LAW IS WHAT I DO BY DAY!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> OF COURSE I HAVE A DAY JOB IMMIGRATION LAW IS WHAT I DO BY DAY!


Lol areglame papeles


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Lol areglame papeles










LOL!!!


----------



## oaktownraider

the motel worked out really good no bullshit on the discount appreciate it cant wait until the show hopefully there are registration availability sunday morning "latin traditions"b.c. merced ca. will be attending were looking forward to the show....:thumbsup:uffin::naughty:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

oaktownraider said:


> the motel worked out really good no bullshit on the discount appreciate it cant wait until the show hopefully there are registration availability sunday morning "latin traditions"b.c. merced ca. will be attending were looking forward to the show....:thumbsup:uffin::naughty:


----------



## lupe

_







EN LA CASA_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

IT'S ALMOST SHOWTIME GETTING EXCITING WILL BE HERE LATE MARKING OUT BUILDINGS TO START MOVE IN TOMORROW.


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46

whats up homies N homegurls does anybody know if we move in on sunday will we be allowed to bring our ice chest N drinks ? thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Oso64

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> whats up homies N homegurls does anybody know if we move in on sunday will we be allowed to bring our ice chest N drinks ? thanks


X2


----------



## angelisticsola5960

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> whats up homies N homegurls does anybody know if we move in on sunday will we be allowed to bring our ice chest N drinks ? thanks


Someone asked her this already. Ur answer is on pg. 54 homie....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I hope she don't get mad or thinks I'm trying to take her jale from her.  LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Hey Lowrider Queen, is Torres Empire hiring? LOL. Or maybe u can hire me.... I know u say I'm a Diablito but I'm not as bad as u think I am.  Lmfao!!!!!!!! NOT!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Ssssshhhhhaaaaaaauuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP. TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I'll be doing the same. Going to try to load up the truck tomorrow so that Friday I can come home take a shower then go for a little while to the Hugo's funeral then drive all night to arrive in early morning to Woodland...


hope to see you there if not ill see you saturday morning. have a safe trip homie :thumbsup:


----------



## freky78

PREMACY C.C will be there friday night.:rimshot:


----------



## freky78

angelisticsola5960 said:


> It's the same one homie. I took it apart December of 09 and just finished it in July.


I can't wait to see your 60. That 60 is bad ass!!! I've been wanting to see it for years now but I always miss u when you come up. see you ther on sunday.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:h5::wave:


freky78 said:


> PREMACY C.C will be there friday night.:rimshot:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Someone asked her this already. Ur answer is on pg. 54 homie....


 GRACIAS HOMIE. . . .


----------



## STKN209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> It's the same one homie. I took it apart December of 09 and just finished it in July.


NO SHIT...THATS KOOL...IT LOOKS BAD ASS...I LIKED THE WAY IT LOOKED B4 TOO....SEE U IN WOODLAND SAT.MORNING.....:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46

T.T.T SEE EVERYBODY SUNDAY


----------



## wicked63

angelisticsola5960 said:


> CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP. TTMFT!!!!!


Que onda homie you ready for Woodland! dont forget to pick me up in Tracy


----------



## jroman

I've waited all year for this show to come home.


----------



## CE 707

me clown and 96tien will be there tomorrow


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> me clown and 96tien will be there tomorrow










:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> T.T.T SEE EVERYBODY SUNDAY


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STKN209 said:


> NO SHIT...THATS KOOL...IT LOOKS BAD ASS...I LIKED THE WAY IT LOOKED B4 TOO....SEE U IN WOODLAND SAT.MORNING.....:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

lupe said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EN LA CASA_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​*ANYONE WHO DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG. DEADLINE YOU CAN REGISTER EITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY 
VEHICLE $35* BIKE /MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL INTEREST $30 
WE SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY DO TO THE AVAILABILITY 

HOPPERS CAN REGISTER UP TO SUNDAY 10A.M CUT OFF

FRIDAY 5:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. INDOOR ONLY
SATURDAY 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. INDOOR/OUTDOOR
SUNDAY 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. OUTDOOR

Yolo County Fairgrounds
1250 Gum Avenue
Woodland, CA 95776
September 25, 2011


We will have security guards Friday and Saturday there will be parking available for your trailer. Note that because of the amount of vehicles registered we will be judging indoor on Saturday evening.

THANK YOU EVERYONE 
MARCELLA
(916)204-8926

LOWRIDER QUEEN*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​ 





















*









AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**








THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND 




*​*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​*




*​*

BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS
ADULTS 17 AND UP $17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
LOCATIONS:
DIMPLE RECORDS 
*​*

2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600
​
7830 Macy Plaza Drive, Citrus Heights - (916)962-3600​
2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500
​
212 F Street, Davis, CA 95616 - (530)750-0600​
BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC
​
15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 9569
(530)662-6376
Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm

**















YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM 
ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.









http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html

***************
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

NORTHERN CALI !!! WILL BE HOSTING THE LAST SHOW & QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE WAY TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW. 

*DRIVING DIRECTIONS TO*
*Yolo County Fairgrounds

**Main Entrance: 1250 E. Gum Ave* 
*Woodland, CA 95776 

**TRAVELING EAST ON INTERSTATE 80:
Interstate 80 East to the Woodland off ramp (Hwy. 113). Take Gibson Road turn off. Turn left onto Gibson Road. At Matmor signal turn right. Go to Gum Avenue (stop sign). Turn left onto Gum Avenue and, proceed west to main entrance of fair.

Take Interstate 5 North and take the first Woodland off ramp, turn left and follow E. Main Street thru town. Turn left on East Street. Go to Gum Avenue and turn left. Go through the front entrance of the fairgrounds.

TRAVELING SOUTH ON INTERSTATE 5:
Interstate 5 take Highway 113 (Main Street). Stay on 113 and take Gibson Road turn off. Turn right at Matmor signal and go to Gum Avenue. Turn left onto Gum and proceed west to the main entrance
*


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT!!! Cant wait get redy for a badass show!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> hope to see you there if not ill see you saturday morning. have a safe trip homie :thumbsup:


 10/4 Mark. See u in Woodland.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

freky78 said:


> I can't wait to see your 60. That 60 is bad ass!!! I've been wanting to see it for years now but I always miss u when you come up. see you ther on sunday.


Thanx bro. Like urs too. Nice color. Ur car almost looks like my 59.  Hopefully u will like the new look . Some people like it some people don't. Oh well. I love it.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> GRACIAS HOMIE. . . .


Ur welcome. Just trying to be friendly and helpful. Something we all should do to keep our movement strong.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STKN209 said:


> NO SHIT...THATS KOOL...IT LOOKS BAD ASS...I LIKED THE WAY IT LOOKED B4 TOO....SEE U IN WOODLAND SAT.MORNING.....:thumbsup:


Yea a lot of people tell me the same but then a lot love the new look and how I took it to another level. You know how it is, can't make everyone happy and there's always going to be that small percentage that's gonna criticize it and hate. But I love it and that's all that matters. See u SaturdaY morning.


----------



## koolaid365

NEED ANY HYDRO PARTS CALL ME OR E MAIL ME KOOLAID HYDROS BE FORE I LEAVE SFS. CA. MOTORS GEARS DUMPS COILS CLY. HOSES CHECK VALVES TANKS OR WHATEVER 1 323 864 5050 24/7 LEAVING SOON KOOLAID NAPA AUTO COMING UP NORTH SEE U AT THE SHOW 1 323 864 5050 :yes: :rofl: :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

wicked63 said:


> Que onda homie you ready for Woodland! dont forget to pick me up in Tracy


Wattup perro. Hell yea I'm ready. I'm ready to get my swerve on!!!!!! It's gonna be two yrs since we went up to Woodland the last time. Member? U memberrrrr...... It was nice up there. I Won't forget to pick u up carnal. Don't trip I got you....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

jroman said:


> I've waited all year for this show to come home.


 Well the time has arrived. Out here in L.A a lot of people are also talking bout this and going up there. Happy to see the Lowriding community unite and get stronger and stronger. Good to see that we are all ONE!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:


DAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM. U WERE UP AT ALMOST 4 A.M????? DON'T U SLEEP? I DON'T KNOW HOW U DO IT BUT BIG PROPS TO U LOWRIDER QUEEN. THANX FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN. POBRECITA NO DUERME. LOL. ONCE AGAIN, THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN UR THE CHINGONA!!!!!! THESE ARE THE THINGS THAT PEOPLE SHOULD SEE THAT IT TAKES TO ORGANIZE A SHOW. BUT OF COURSE PEOPLE DON'T SEE THAT RIGHT? MUST BE GETTING PAID BIG BUCKS$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ U HIRING? LMFAO


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sssshhhhhaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Well the time has arrived. Out here in L.A a lot of people are also talking bout this and going up there. Happy to see the Lowriding community unite and get stronger and stronger. Good to see that we are all ONE!!!!!!


Aguevo!!!!! Viva la raza!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> TTMFT!!! Cant wait get redy for a badass show!!!!!


 Que onda homie ? U got ur parts?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> TTMFT!!! Cant wait get redy for a badass show!!!!!


 Que onda homie ? U got ur parts?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> DAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM. U WERE UP AT ALMOST 4 A.M????? DON'T U SLEEP? I DON'T KNOW HOW U DO IT BUT BIG PROPS TO U LOWRIDER QUEEN. THANX FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN. POBRECITA NO DUERME. LOL. ONCE AGAIN, THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN UR THE CHINGONA!!!!!! THESE ARE THE THINGS THAT PEOPLE SHOULD SEE THAT IT TAKES TO ORGANIZE A SHOW. BUT OF COURSE PEOPLE DON'T SEE THAT RIGHT? MUST BE GETTING PAID BIG BUCKS$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ U HIRING? LMFAO












ANGELISTIC HAVE A SAFE TRIP UP TO WOODLAND SLOW DOWN ON THE SWERVING!!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> Aguevo!!!!! Viva la raza!!!!!


Bien dicho carnal. La raza tenemos Que tomar encuenta Que otra gente no nos quieren y nos embidian porque estamos caminando hacia delante y no nos pueden parar. Somos uno. Somos iguales todos. Nos tenemos Que llevar. Vivas en el norte o en el sur. Este e oeste. Azul, rojo, Verde, morado o rosita. Somos iguales. Hay los wacho.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> TTT




















SAFE TRIP UP TO WOODLAND SEE YOU GUYS SATURDAY.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ANGELISTIC HAVE A SAFE TRIP UP TO WOODLAND SLOW DOWN ON THE SWERVING!!


I will, I'm out...


----------



## Blue94cady

Yes got the parts see u mañana carnal


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bien dicho carnal. La raza tenemos Que tomar encuenta Que otra gente no nos quieren y nos embidian porque estamos caminando hacia delante y no nos pueden parar. Somos uno. Somos iguales todos. Nos tenemos Que llevar. Vivas en el norte o en el sur. Este e oeste. Azul, rojo, Verde, morado o rosita. Somos iguales. Hay los wacho.


WELL SAID ANGEL!!! OKAY


----------



## Blue94cady

Simon have a safe trip raza


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

almost time


----------



## Sir Lexxx

*LEAVING THE BAYAREA ( SAN FRANCISCO) IN THE NEXT 3 HOURS **IN ROUTE TO WOODLAND CA. TO MAKE THE 5PM MOVE-IN. MARCELLA IF YOU READ THIS I STILL HAVEN'T RECEIVED ANY CONFIRMATION IN MY EMAIL IN REGARDS TO MY 70 CAPRICE SO HOPE YOUR THERE TO HELP ME OUT IF THERE IS ANY PROBLEM...SEE YOU GUYS IN A FEW HOUR!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TALK TO DAVID TOLD HIM WASN'T GOING TO SEND ONE. HAVE A SAFE TRIP UP AND SEE LATER TODAY:thumbsup:


Sir Lexxx said:


> *LEAVING THE BAYAREA ( SAN FRANCISCO) IN THE NEXT 3 HOURS **IN ROUTE TO WOODLAND CA. TO MAKE THE 5PM MOVE-IN. MARCELLA IF YOU READ THIS I STILL HAVEN'T RECEIVED ANY CONFIRMATION IN MY EMAIL IN REGARDS TO MY 70 CAPRICE SO HOPE YOUR THERE TO HELP ME OUT IF THERE IS ANY PROBLEM...SEE YOU GUYS IN A FEW HOUR!!!*


----------



## wicked63

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup perro. Hell yea I'm ready. I'm ready to get my swerve on!!!!!! It's gonna be two yrs since we went up to Woodland the last time. Member? U memberrrrr...... It was nice up there. I Won't forget to pick u up carnal. Don't trip I got you....


STYLISTICS SO. LA COMING TO WOODLAND...damm perro its been two years, we about to do it agai... TTMFT for this bad ass show!


----------



## Sir Lexxx

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> TALK TO DAVID TOLD HIM WASN'T GOING TO SEND ONE. HAVE A SAFE TRIP UP AND SEE LATER TODAY:thumbsup:[/QUO*
> WOW THANKS FOR THE SUPER DUPER QUICK REPLY MARCELLA THAT'S WHY YOUR THE BEST IN WHAT YOU DO QUE VIVA *:worship:*MARCELLA*:worship:* ALL HAIL TO THE QUEEN OF LOWRIDER*:h5::thumbsup::nicoderm:*
> *


----------



## Terco

:thumbsup:

T
T
T


----------



## Clown Confusion

See u guys later on today


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 17 AVAILABLE AT THE CARSHOW


----------



## wicked63

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bien dicho carnal. La raza tenemos Que tomar encuenta Que otra gente no nos quieren y nos embidian porque estamos caminando hacia delante y no nos pueden parar. Somos uno. Somos iguales todos. Nos tenemos Que llevar. Vivas en el norte o en el sur. Este e oeste. Azul, rojo, Verde, morado o rosita. Somos iguales. Hay los wacho.


Amen, to that my brotha....two years ago we had the chance to attend a show in Woodland had a good time, meet some cool ass gente and this year we are looking forward to the same thing. Thanks to Torres Empire for putting on events like this one that allows people who share the same passion gather together and admire every single individuals hard work and dedication to this sport.


----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ANGELISTIC HAVE A SAFE TRIP UP TO WOODLAND SLOW DOWN ON THE SWERVING!!


x2 drive safe love the 60


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*TTT !!!!!!*



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​*ANYONE WHO DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG. DEADLINE YOU CAN REGISTER EITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY
> VEHICLE $35* BIKE /MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL INTEREST $30
> WE SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY DO TO THE AVAILABILITY
> 
> HOPPERS CAN REGISTER UP TO SUNDAY 10A.M CUT OFF
> 
> FRIDAY 5:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. INDOOR ONLY
> SATURDAY 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. INDOOR/OUTDOOR
> SUNDAY 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. OUTDOOR
> 
> Yolo County Fairgrounds
> 1250 Gum Avenue
> Woodland, CA 95776
> September 25, 2011
> 
> 
> We will have security guards Friday and Saturday there will be parking available for your trailer. Note that because of the amount of vehicles registered we will be judging indoor on Saturday evening.
> 
> THANK YOU EVERYONE
> MARCELLA
> (916)204-8926
> 
> LOWRIDER QUEEN*


----------



## kalihuztla209

Cant wait 2 days away


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 17 AVAILABLE AT THE CARSHOW


----------



## chingon68mex

any pics yet??





















j/k,, the grounds are like 3 blocks from my house, I see if I can check it out this afternoon after work to get pics of the first arrivals,,,:run:


----------



## watson rider

Sir Lexxx said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> TALK TO DAVID TOLD HIM WASN'T GOING TO SEND ONE. HAVE A SAFE TRIP UP AND SEE LATER TODAY:thumbsup:[/QUO*WOW THANKS FOR THE SUPER DUPER QUICK REPLY MARCELLA THAT'S WHY YOUR THE BEST IN WHAT YOU DO QUE VIVA *:worship:*MARCELLA*:worship:* ALL HAIL TO THE QUEEN OF LOWRIDER*:h5::thumbsup::nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...


----------



## Sir Lexxx

*Just arrived into Woodland about an hour ago. CALIENTE!!!! It's getting HOT in here.* *Gonna head out to YOLO @ 4pm to form my line super xcited here*:run:


----------



## Sir Lexxx

_Chillin at the hotel waiting patiently for 5pm to move-in_


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 17 AVAILABLE AT THE CARSHOW


Nice..... How much? Was gonna ask u guys at the Soboba Show.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

wicked63 said:


> Amen, to that my brotha....two years ago we had the chance to attend a show in Woodland had a good time, meet some cool ass gente and this year we are looking forward to the same thing. Thanks to Torres Empire for putting on events like this one that allows people who share the same passion gather together and admire every single individuals hard work and dedication to this sport.


Ok carnal. Yo te hablo cuando este cerca tu cantona..


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CE 707 said:


> x2 drive safe love the 60


Ok. Thanx homie.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kalihuztla209 said:


> Cant wait 2 days away


What's up Taliban?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

chingon68mex said:


> any pics yet??j/k,, the grounds are like 3 blocks from my house, I see if I can check it out this afternoon after work to get pics of the first arrivals,,,:run:


Cars start moving in until 5 p.m. homie. U gotta wait till tonight. Hopefully people will post some. I know Sir Lexxx is ready to move in. Maybe he can do us the favor and post some up tonight?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Chillin at the hotel waiting patiently for 5pm to move-in_


Nice... where's the 60???


----------



## STKN209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yea a lot of people tell me the same but then a lot love the new look and how I took it to another level. You know how it is, can't make everyone happy and there's always going to be that small percentage that's gonna criticize it and hate. But I love it and that's all that matters. See u SaturdaY morning.


THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT WHAT U LIKE HOMIE... ...PERSONALLY I LIKE BOTH....SOMETIMES U HAVE TO TAKE TO THE NEXT LEVEL...U FEEL ME...........ILL SEE U SATURDAY BRIGHT AND EARLY!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


THANK YOU....VERY MUCH.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STKN209 said:


> THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT WHAT U LIKE HOMIE... ...PERSONALLY I LIKE BOTH....SOMETIMES U HAVE TO TAKE TO THE NEXT LEVEL...U FEEL ME...........ILL SEE U SATURDAY BRIGHT AND EARLY!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


 Yes sirrrr.... I feel u. I'll see u tomorrow morning.


----------



## CE 707

comming back from fresno to sac an seen a clean red 65 from new stlye heading to woodland see you guys out there in a lil bit


----------



## Sir Lexxx

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Cars start moving in until 5 p.m. homie. U gotta wait till tonight. Hopefully people will post some. I know Sir Lexxx is ready to move in. Maybe he can do us the favor and post some up tonight?


_I WILL DO MY BEST TO GET A BEHIND THE SCENE BUT NO PROMISES_. _OH AND MY 60 IMPALA IS HIBERNATING AND DECIDED TO BUST OUT MY 1ST LOWRIDER EVER 70 CAPRICE. ORALE PUES ANGEL SEE U MANANA EN LA MANANA....LOOKING FORWARD TO TAKING SUM BOMB DIGGITY PICS OF YOUR FULL CUSTOM 60._


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


> _I WILL DO MY BEST TO GET A BEHIND THE SCENE BUT NO PROMISES_. _OH AND MY 60 IMPALA IS HIBERNATING AND DECIDED TO BUST OUT MY 1ST LOWRIDER EVER 70 CAPRICE. ORALE PUES ANGEL SEE U MANANA EN LA MANANA....LOOKING FORWARD TO TAKING SUM BOMB DIGGITY PICS OF YOUR FULL CUSTOM 60._


 Kool. I'll see u tomorrow morning then. Just got off work. Gotta load up everything and car on trailer then ill jump on the freeway and start my swerve on to Woodland.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT


 What's up Mark? See u tomorrow......


----------



## CE 707

we will have spockets lowrider bike magazine on sale today an tomorrow for setup an a booth on sunday


----------



## Blue94cady

No pics of cars yet


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nice..... How much? Was gonna ask u guys at the Soboba Show.....


supbro, they are 15 and we will be debuting vol 17 at the show


----------



## GT~PLATING

Good Times bringing a hopper


----------



## Amahury760

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Kool. I'll see u tomorrow morning then. Just got off work. Gotta load up everything and car on trailer then ill jump on the freeway and start my swerve on to Woodland.


 What's up my Brutha, have a safe drive out there, keep me posted, do the damn thing out there, Stylistics cc So La Style.


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex

I'll let other homies post here,,more pics on my topic in post your rides,,


----------



## Amahury760

chingon68mex said:


>


 Nice pix homie, keep us posted.


----------



## johnnie65

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Blue94cady

see u raza have a safe trip


----------



## jroman




----------



## jroman




----------



## jroman




----------



## jroman




----------



## jroman




----------



## jroman




----------



## jroman

Hey L.Q, I just peeked in at the fairgrounds, and noticed you have lots of bad ass Ranflas already setting up for the show this Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## jroman




----------



## One hot summer 63

Looks like rain ,first part of the sunday morning


----------



## watson rider

Watsonville Riders are on the move to woodland see u all in a few hrs


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

Cars on trailer I'm on my way safe us a spot see ya


----------



## freky78

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx bro. Like urs too. Nice color. Ur car almost looks like my 59.  Hopefully u will like the new look . Some people like it some people don't. Oh well. I love it.


Bro ur 60 is bad ass!! As long as you like it thats all that matters.


----------



## lil watcha

Are the rooms full already?


----------



## freky78

just checked the weather 79 and partly cloudy. looks good


----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## mattd




----------



## DELGADO58




----------



## LURCH63

nice, cant wait. just hope it dont rain.


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64

What's da weather like for tomorrow?


----------



## kalihuztla209

i read its gonna be in tha high 70s maybe


----------



## 7 tekpatl

Cant wait to finish the car. Y take the frame


----------



## arts66

they are saying light showers on Sunday..


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

Sir Lexxx said:


> *Just arrived into Woodland about an hour ago. CALIENTE!!!! It's getting HOT in here.* *Gonna head out to YOLO @ 4pm to form my line super xcited here*:run:


*Alex, how's it looking out there? How's the weather?*


----------



## Sir Lexxx

_Just getting back to my room from being in the Yolo for hours time to relax and drink sum cold ones. Gotta give my new and improve homie from Stylistics C.C. Angel a shout out this guy he is one hella of a funny, and very out going kinda guy_. _Also a shout out to his 2 boys Wicked 63 and don't remember the other. That 60 is one firme ranfla Angel thanks for bring it out to Woodland.....much respect from your boy Sir Lexxx from Padrinos C.C._


----------



## Sir Lexxx

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Alex, how's it looking out there? How's the weather?*


_just got back from the fairground and it's been hot all day. It rained for only 5 minutes at around 7:30am then the rest of the day has been gorgeous. Don't be scared of a little rain LUX._


----------



## BIGTITO64

Tomorrow?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

Sir Lexxx said:


> *Just arrived into Woodland about an hour ago. CALIENTE!!!! It's getting HOT in here.* *Gonna head out to YOLO @ 4pm to form my line super xcited here*:run:





Sir Lexxx said:


> _just got back from the fairground and it's been hot all day. It rained for only 5 minutes at around 7:30am then the rest of the day has been gorgeous. *Don't be scared of a little rain LUX*._



:nono: *Negative. 
LUX will be there in FULL FORCE! *


----------



## GT~CHAIO

Eny hoppers going


----------



## Eddie-Money

GT~CHAIO said:


> Eny hoppers going



*THERE'S GONNA BE SOME HOPPERS OUT THERE NORTHERN AND CENTRAL CAL HEARING SOME FROM THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST WILL BE OUT THERE.*


----------



## LURCH63

What time does this start?


----------



## freky78

mattd said:


>


Whats up mattD!!! nice pic's. see you on sunday


----------



## johnnie65

Please don't be shy withthe pics those who can't make it, please. Thanks.


----------



## STKN209

ITS SUPPOSED TO SPRINKLE I DONT THINK IT WILL BE HEAVY...IM KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED..CUZZ IM PARKED OUTSIDE...........O"WELL....A LITTLE RAIN NEVER HURT NO BODY.........SEE MY LOWRIDER FAMILY BRIGHT AND EARLY.............


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Chillin at the hotel waiting patiently for 5pm to move-in_


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 62 LOOKING REAL GOOD ADRIAN :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007

_WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....






_


----------



## bub916

LOOKED REAL GOOD! MATTER FACT I LOOKED AT IT FOR HOURS... LOL WERE SETUP RITE ACROSS FROM IT..





6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 62 LOOKING REAL GOOD ADRIAN :thumbsup:


----------



## jroman




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 62 LOOKING REAL GOOD ADRIAN :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:uffin:nice 62


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*The LUX is ready!







*


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Parliament CC in the house...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE TRIP UP TO WOODLAND THE LINES OUR FORMING TO GET IN? GOING TO BE A WONDERFUL DAY FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILY


----------



## Q-DOG

Almost showtime!


----------



## ke miras

Anyone new cars breaking out for the for the first time this year?


----------



## ciscosfc

~INSPIRATIONS~ trailer arriving shortly!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Just getting back to my room from being in the Yolo for hours time to relax and drink sum cold ones. Gotta give my new and improve homie from Stylistics C.C. Angel a shout out this guy he is one hella of a funny, and very out going kinda guy_. _Also a shout out to his 2 boys Wicked 63 and don't remember the other. That 60 is one firme ranfla Angel thanks for bring it out to Woodland.....much respect from your boy Sir Lexxx from Padrinos C.C._


 Good morning Woodland!!!! Checking in from hotel before I walk in to show. New and improved homie?    Wicked63 says what's up? And the other homies name is Gilbert Lerma which is the OG from back in the day still putting it down after 24 yrs. Wanna thank him for coming up here and supporting me and my boy wicked63 that I picked up in Tracy on the way up here to help me set up. Thanx for the compliment and props on car. Glad u liked it. It was nice meeting u Alex AKA Sir Lexxx . Big UPS also to the rest of ur club Padrinos C.C. You guys are looking good.!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

A big shot out to my jealous homie TIM AKA Peoples Choice, Lmao!!!!! We doing the Damm thing!!!!! It's gonna be one hell of a show. Congrats Woodland on making this happen. Looking forward to next year already to come back and getting my swerve on.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Dammmmmm.9 users and 18 anonymous!!!!!! Thammit... LOL . I'm out...


----------



## LIl_Lucky

Does anyone know what time the car hop is going to start?


----------



## cook1970

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 62 LOOKING REAL GOOD ADRIAN :thumbsup:



car came out nice adrain sorry i missed ur comin out had car trouble in the morning couldnt make it up there see u soon good luck

t
r
a
f
f
i
cook1970:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Dammmmmm.9 users and 18 anonymous!!!!!! Thammit... LOL . I'm out...


 What's up my ninja. Hope you guys have a good time out there. Thanx for the pictures you sent me. The sickkk's T. Looks good. Not bad for a half ass yonke. Aight my Brutha. Talk to you laters. Send me some more pics. Stylistics cc so la . TTMFT


----------



## 87cutty530

That slight chance of rain turned into heavy rain.. its pouring out here in woodland..


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

So its raining ?


----------



## twistedminded

Just got onto 113 from 80 and it's a few drops of rain here..... So far.


----------



## ciscosfc

RAIN SUCKS!!!! *WOMP*WOMP*WOMP*


----------



## 87cutty530

Its drizzling.. not to bad..


----------



## ciscosfc

Yeah it let up, now time for some hopping!!! Lots of nice rides here.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Show more pics.


----------



## 87cutty530

INDIVIDUALS PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE PIT!!


----------



## JUIC'D64

93Brougham530 said:


> INDIVIDUALS PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE PIT!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHERE THE REST OF THE PICS?*


----------



## johnnie65

So what the word out in woodland?


----------



## 7 tekpatl

WWW.LAYITLOW.COM


----------



## drasticbean

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHERE THE REST OF THE PICS?*


what he said.......^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

Good Show!! pics?


----------



## Amahury760

So who won what. ?


----------



## bub916

AY HOMIE GOOD MEETING U AND THE OTHER HOMIES! CAR LOOKED REAL GOOD... COULDNT STOP LOOKN AT THE REAREND LOL.. AND LOVE THAT INTERIOR TOO. :rofl: GLAD U GUYS MADE IT UP HERE! SEE U IN VEGAS.






angelisticsola5960 said:


> Good morning Woodland!!!! Checking in from hotel before I walk in to show. New and improved homie?    Wicked63 says what's up? And the other homies name is Gilbert Lerma which is the OG from back in the day still putting it down after 24 yrs. Wanna thank him for coming up here and supporting me and my boy wicked63 that I picked up in Tracy on the way up here to help me set up. Thanx for the compliment and props on car. Glad u liked it. It was nice meeting u Alex AKA Sir Lexxx . Big UPS also to the rest of ur club Padrinos C.C. You guys are looking good.!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice

angelisticsola5960 said:


> A big shot out to my jealous homie TIM AKA Peoples Choice, Lmao!!!!! We doing the Damm thing!!!!! It's gonna be one hell of a show. Congrats Woodland on making this happen. Looking forward to next year already to come back and getting my swerve on.


WHAT UP FOOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

big thank you to the torres family and every body involved, from darling danika and my self, much love and respect RELENTLESS C.C.


----------



## Q-DOG

Had a good time at the show. Low C. did great every member got a award, and Mint Condition won the belt best original....... Oh ya Mint Condition does run!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

thanks to torresempire and la raina great show evil threat cc had a good time


----------



## Hustler on the go

Q-DOG said:


> Had a good time at the show. Low C. did great every member got a award, and Mint Condition won the belt best original....... Oh ya Mint Condition does run!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Ancheta Workshop Photography -


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

more pics


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

more pics....


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## CREEPIN

NICE PICS THANKS!:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny

_*"Strictly Business" 1st place and qualified for Vegas*_


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

normie_pheeny said:


> _*"Strictly Business" 1st place and qualified for Vegas*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

CREEPIN said:


> NICE PICS THANKS!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Ancheta_Workshop said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> more pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

Nice pics! Keep them coming.


----------



## 408 certified

ANCHETA YOU DA MAN. GREAT PICS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## divine69impala

I couldn't stick around for the awards, does anybody know who won what???


----------



## chewie

Great pics Ancheta...nice seeing u at da show...:wave:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

more pics...


----------



## Cali4Life916

Had a good time. Will post pics soon:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.274823672542893.73200.100000457874334&l=e85906cd85&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.274924672532793.73226.100000457874334&l=961d9ee9ef&type=1

Part 1 and Part 2 of some pics


----------



## uniques66

Thanks Ancheta_Workshop for posting a pic of my nephew's Cadillac "Brandon's CrossRoads. He took First Place in 79 & Under Luxury Mild Custom. His wish came true.


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Poor Cario.. had to keep working on adding to the display all day Sat and Sun :rofl:









Thanks for the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

uniques66 said:


> Thanks Ancheta_Workshop for posting a pic of my nephew's Cadillac "Brandon's CrossRoads. He took First Place in 79 & Under Luxury Mild Custom. His wish came true.


Bad ass lac in person, after following it on LIL and seeing everything that went into this build... being able to see it up close made me appreciate it that much more. Not sure who the gentleman was that was helping you setup but he seemed surprised that people knew the car already (from LIL) and enjoyed that some of us mentioned it and the build up. Congrats to Brandon on the win! No rest now Paul... jump on the other, so that yours is next


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*LUX TAKING 7 TROPHIES (SIX 1st place and ONE 2nd place) AND 2 BELTS (car hop and most members).. NOT TO BAD.. CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS THAT PLACED YESTERDAY... BIG UPS TO DAN FOR DRIVING ALL THE WAY FROM BRITISH COLUMBIA AND TO OUR SALT LAKE BROTHERS ON MAKING THE TRIP AS WELL. WE APPRECIATE THE DEDICATION YOU GUYS SHOW US HERE AND IT DOES GO ALONG WAY. LUX FOR LIFE. GOOD SHOW TORRES EMPIRE. LuxuriouS HAD A GREAT TIME. HERE'S A FEW PICTURES.. IM STILL WORKING ON THE OTHER BATCH OF PICTURES.












































































































































































































*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## DELGADO58

Cali-Stylz said:


> Funkin borrachos????  looks like I missed out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Cario.. had to keep working on adding to the display all day Sat and Sun :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics :thumbsup:


Funkin borrachos  looks like I missed out?


----------



## Cali-Stylz

DELGADO58 said:


> Funkin borrachos  looks like I missed out?


That was a Sat pic.. wait till you see the Sunday ones :wow: :rofl: Yea was a good time. Will list the awards brought home in a minute...


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

Nice Pics....=oP


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Each of the following placed :thumbsup: with 2nd and 3rd Best bomb in show sweepstakes being brought back to SJ also :worship: 





















































Was a good show, weather kinda fucked it up but had a good time with the club :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU THAT CAME OUT TO MAKE THIS A SPECIAL EVENT** THERE WHERE SO MANY BEAUTIFUL CARS, BIKE, PEDAL CARS & MOTORCYCLES ON DISPLAY AND EVEN THOUGH IT DID RAIN FOR AWHILE IT DIDN'T DAMPER ANY OF YOUR GUYS SPIRITS. I ALSO HAVE RECEIVED OVERWHELMING AMOUNTS OF TEXTS , PHONE CALLS & PMS I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR YOUR KIND WORDS THIS HAS BEEN A GREAT EXPERIENCE FOR ME I HAVE GOTTEN TO KNOW AND MEET SO MANY INDIVIDUALS. I HOPE EVERYONE WHO TRAVELED FAR HAD A SAFE TRIP HOME. WILL SEE YOU IN 2012 .

MUCH LOVE,
MARCELLA*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## STKN209

ON BEHALF OF BROWN PERSUASION CC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE STAFF, "MARCELLA" AND SAM TORRES....WE HAD A GOOD TIME....THANKS ALOT......:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe

PADRINOS  had a great time at the show seeing all the nice rides and seeing old friends and making new ones see you in 2012
.............:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79

well said:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU THAT CAME OUT TO MAKE THIS A SPECIAL EVENT** THERE WHERE SO MANY BEAUTIFUL CARS, BIKE, PEDAL CARS & MOTORCYCLES ON DISPLAY AND EVEN THOUGH IT DID RAIN FOR AWHILE IT DIDN'T DAMPER ANY OF YOUR GUYS SPIRITS. I ALSO HAVE RECEIVED OVERWHELMING AMOUNTS OF TEXTS , PHONE CALLS & PMS I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR YOUR KIND WORDS THIS HAS BEEN A GREAT EXPERIENCE FOR ME I HAVE GOTTEN TO KNOW AND MEET SO MANY INDIVIDUALS. I HOPE EVERYONE WHO TRAVELED FAR HAD A SAFE TRIP HOME. WILL SEE YOU IN 2012 .
> 
> MUCH LOVE,
> MARCELLA*


----------



## Title Winner 79




----------



## Title Winner 79




----------



## Title Winner 79




----------



## Title Winner 79




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## Cadillac1

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU THAT CAME OUT TO MAKE THIS A SPECIAL EVENT** THERE WHERE SO MANY BEAUTIFUL CARS, BIKE, PEDAL CARS & MOTORCYCLES ON DISPLAY AND EVEN THOUGH IT DID RAIN FOR AWHILE IT DIDN'T DAMPER ANY OF YOUR GUYS SPIRITS. I ALSO HAVE RECEIVED OVERWHELMING AMOUNTS OF TEXTS , PHONE CALLS & PMS I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR YOUR KIND WORDS THIS HAS BEEN A GREAT EXPERIENCE FOR ME I HAVE GOTTEN TO KNOW AND MEET SO MANY INDIVIDUALS. I HOPE EVERYONE WHO TRAVELED FAR HAD A SAFE TRIP HOME. WILL SEE YOU IN 2012 .
> 
> MUCH LOVE,
> MARCELLA*


I had a good time and met a lot of really good people. Thanks for your hard work to put this together. Get some rest and get ready for next year.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## johnnie65

Keep the pics coming


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*The Champion of the CAR-HOP. The only female in Northern-Califaz that can work the SWITCH!








*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*The 2 champs of the CAR HOP... Mr. Elio (elwood) and Jennifer
















*


----------



## bub916

WOULD LIKE TO THANK SAM TORRES, WHO ASSURES ME THAT NEXT YEARS SHOW WILL NOT CONFLICT WITH LO*LYSTICS SHOW OR PICNIC! SO WE DONT HAVE TO TRY'N PIC AND CHOOSE WHERE TO ATTEND CUASE WAS A PAIN FOR ME TO RUN BACK AND FORTH FROM EVENT TO EVENT.. AND ALSO TELLS ME HE NEVER TRY'D STEPING ON NO ONE'S TOES.. HOMEBOY SEEM TO BE A REAL COOL KAT..


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## papa paul

Anyone have any pics of the motorcycles?


----------



## MUFASA

bub916 said:


> WOULD LIKE TO THANK SAM TORRES, WHO ASSURES ME THAT NEXT YEARS SHOW WILL NOT CONFLICT WITH LO*LYSTICS SHOW OR PICNIC! SO WE DONT HAVE TO TRY'N PIC AND CHOOSE WHERE TO ATTEND CUASE WAS A PAIN FOR ME TO RUN BACK AND FORTH FROM EVENT TO EVENT.. AND ALSO TELLS ME HE NEVER TRY'D STEPING ON NO ONE'S TOES.. HOMEBOY SEEM TO BE A REAL COOL KAT..


 R U SERIOUS ?? WHATS WRONG W 2 EVENTS ON THE SAME DAY ????PEOPLE WILL GO WHERE THEY WANNA GO.....PERIOD!SO MCDONALDS SHOULD ONLY OPEN MONDAYS, WED, AND FRIDAY SO BURGER KING CAN HAVE THE OTHER DAYS TO MAKE IT FAIR ??? SAME WITH SUPER MARKETS,GAS STATIONS,ETC.....


----------



## four 0 eight

:thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight

93Brougham530 said:


> INDIVIDUALS PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE PIT!!


the real bIg I:thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530

bub916 said:


> WOULD LIKE TO THANK SAM TORRES, WHO ASSURES ME THAT NEXT YEARS SHOW WILL NOT CONFLICT WITH LO*LYSTICS SHOW OR PICNIC! SO WE DONT HAVE TO TRY'N PIC AND CHOOSE WHERE TO ATTEND CUASE WAS A PAIN FOR ME TO RUN BACK AND FORTH FROM EVENT TO EVENT.. AND ALSO TELLS ME HE NEVER TRY'D STEPING ON NO ONE'S TOES.. HOMEBOY SEEM TO BE A REAL COOL KAT..


Thats tight bro! He did seem like a cool dude, but he was so busy i never got a chance to say whats up.. but thats cool, gonna be a coo year next yr.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*That's all the pictures I took! Working on the Car Hop video! *


----------



## Sir Lexxx




----------



## Sir Lexxx




----------



## DELGADO58




----------



## Sir Lexxx




----------



## Sir Lexxx




----------



## Sir Lexxx




----------



## Sir Lexxx




----------



## Sir Lexxx




----------



## Eddie-Money

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *That's all the pictures I took! Working on the Car Hop video! *



:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

Looks like I missed a badd ass show! Damn it. Always next year!


----------



## Sir Lexxx




----------



## lil watcha

last year 1st in 60's O.G rag this year 3rd in 60's rag street


----------



## Sir Lexxx




----------



## WAGON62




----------



## Sir Lexxx




----------



## WAGON62

SAN JOSE'S FINEST TAKING 3 1ST PLACE 1 2ND PLACE AND BEST OF BIKES AND TO CHEVITOS, KOOL IMPRESSIONS CONGRATS TO ALL OF THE WINNERS AND ALL CLUB


----------



## WAGON62

WAITING FOR THE CAR HOP


----------



## WAGON62




----------



## wicked63

From the show to the streets, the homie Angelistic always putting it down!!!! Damm i need to upgrade my phone sorry about the shitty picture. 


*STYLISTICS SO. LA. *


----------



## wicked63

What up Sir Lexxx, it was cool meeting you homie glad we had a chance to kick it with you and the rest of the PADRINOS C.C you guys are some firme gente.


----------



## Guam707

Who all placed in SweepStakes?


----------



## Sir Lexxx

wicked63 said:


> What up Sir Lexxx, it was cool meeting you homie glad we had a chance to kick it with you and the rest of the PADRINOS C.C you guys are some firme gente.


What up my friend Wicked63 the pleasure was all mines had a blast hangin you fellas had tons of laugh drank a few beers what more can I ask and made sum awesome new friends. Hope all went well on your journey back home. Hope you saw the pic's I posted of you guys.


----------



## Sir Lexxx

wicked63 said:


> View attachment 368176
> 
> 
> From the show to the streets, the homie Angelistic always putting it down!!!! Damm i need to upgrade my phone sorry about the shitty picture.
> 
> 
> *STYLISTICS SO. LA. *


4G homie!!!


----------



## Cali4Life916

papa paul said:


> Anyone have any pics of the motorcycles?


----------



## Cali4Life916

Here we go!


----------



## wicked63

SKY'S THE LIMIT 60 IMPALA

STYLISTICS SO. LA


----------



## Cali4Life916




----------



## wicked63

Sir Lexxx said:


> 4G homie!!!


I know got to get rid of this crackberry phone!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Lexxx

wicked63 said:


> I know got to get rid of this crackberry phone!!!!!!!


:rofl::thumbsup::yes:CRACKBERRY good one.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*The pinche CAR HOP..Enjoy
LuxuriouS in the House!





*


----------



## lucky eddie

Sir Lexxx said:


> :rofl::thumbsup::yes:CRACKBERRY good one.


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *The pinche CAR HOP..Enjoy
> LuxuriouS in the House!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

MUFASA said:


> R U SERIOUS ?? WHATS WRONG W 2 EVENTS ON THE SAME DAY ????PEOPLE WILL GO WHERE THEY WANNA GO.....PERIOD!SO MCDONALDS SHOULD ONLY OPEN MONDAYS, WED, AND FRIDAY SO BURGER KING CAN HAVE THE OTHER DAYS TO MAKE IT FAIR ??? SAME WITH SUPER MARKETS,GAS STATIONS,ETC.....


TRUE.. PEOPLE WILL CHOOSE WHERE THEY WANNA GO.. THE PROBLEM I HAD WAS I WANTED TO ATTEND THE LOWRIDER SHOW,BUT ALSO U GOTTA SHOW LUV TO YOUR LOCAL HOMEBOYS! SO I FEEL WE SHOULDNT OF HAD TO CHOOSE... ITS LIKE A BIG CHAIN STORE OPENING AND PUT'N THE LOCAL MOM AND POP STORES OUTTA BUINESS.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Sir Lexxx said:


>



*NICE PICS. SIR LEXXX . PADRINOS WAS IN FULL FORCE!!*


----------



## KUMPULA




----------



## KUMPULA




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

wicked63 said:


> View attachment 368285
> 
> View attachment 368287
> 
> View attachment 368288
> 
> View attachment 368290
> 
> View attachment 368291
> 
> View attachment 368294
> 
> View attachment 368297
> 
> View attachment 368298
> 
> 
> SKY'S THE LIMIT 60 IMPALA
> 
> STYLISTICS SO. LA





wicked63 said:


> View attachment 368176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the show to the streets, the homie Angelistic always putting it down!!!! Damm i need to upgrade my phone sorry about the shitty picture.
> 
> 
> *STYLISTICS SO. LA. *


*CESAR GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT HOME SAFE SEEN THE PIC. OF ANGELISTIC **







**:worship:
**THREE WHEELING YESTERDAY LOL BUT HE RIDES TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF. 
STYLISTICS SO. LA. WILL BE COMING STRONG TO LAS VEGAS!! SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!*


----------



## keneken

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *The pinche CAR HOP..Enjoy
> LuxuriouS in the House!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jroman




----------



## jroman




----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

bub916 said:


> AY HOMIE GOOD MEETING U AND THE OTHER HOMIES! CAR LOOKED REAL GOOD... COULDNT STOP LOOKN AT THE REAREND LOL.. AND LOVE THAT INTERIOR TOO. :rofl: GLAD U GUYS MADE IT UP HERE! SEE U IN VEGAS.


 What's up UCE HOUSE!!!!!!!!! U must be the homie with the nice upholstery.  It was nice meeting you aswell. Thanx for the compliment bout the car. Yes, I will see u in Vegas. Tell ur boy with the 64 to think bout the colors I told him bout. Lmfao......


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

> Originally Posted by *rightwire*
> Klique OXC












GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT HOME SAFE MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO KLIQUE


----------



## angelisticsola5960

People's Choice said:


> WHAT UP FOOL!!!!!!!!!!


What's up playa..... Hope u got some rest. U looked tired Sunday night. Who didn't huh? It was a great show. See u in Vegas my niccuh. I know ur on it right now. Ur probably one of the 25 users logged in . LOL. Peace put my brutha from anutha mutha....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *CESAR GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT HOME SAFE SEEN THE PIC. OF ANGELISTIC **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **:worship:**THREE WHEELING YESTERDAY LOL BUT HE RIDES TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF. STYLISTICS SO. LA. WILL BE COMING STRONG TO LAS VEGAS!! SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!*


Thanx a lot Lowrider Queen. Good lookin.... u did a great job.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wanted to Thank Torres Empire Staff and Specially Marsella AKA "The Lowrider Queen" for making this show happen. I don't think people know yet how much effort Marsella put into this show unless u know her personally as a friend. A lot of u might think I'm kissing her ass but I really don't give a F... !!!! I know how to give a person props when I see it. I don't hate and complain bout what goes wrong. I've said it before, its not easy to organize a show. If it was, y don't u throw one then. But anyways, I also wanted to thank each and everyone of u that had the courage to approach me and start a conversation and introducing urself to me. Either meeting u on layitlow or giving me props on my car. I had a lot of u confront me and speak highly and thank me for going up to Woodland. I had a great time and would definitely consider going many more times in the future. That's what I love to do. Travel to show my car. Thank you Woodland. God bless you all. Like The Lowrider Queen says, "let's keep this movement alive."


----------



## Sir Lexxx

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wanted to Thank Torres Empire Staff and Specially Marsella AKA "The Lowrider Queen" for making this show happen. I don't think people know yet how much effort Marsella put into this show unless u know her personally as a friend. A lot of u might think I'm kissing her ass but I really don't give a F... !!!! I know how to give a person props when I see it. I don't hate and complain bout what goes wrong. I've said it before, its not easy to organize a show. If it was, y don't u throw one then. But anyways, I also wanted to thank each and everyone of u that had the courage to approach me and start a conversation and introducing urself to me. Either meeting u on layitlow or giving me props on my car. I had a lot of u confront me and speak highly and thank me for going up to Woodland. I had a great time and would definitely consider going many more times in the future. That's what I love to do. Travel to show my car. Thank you Woodland. God bless you all. Like The Lowrider Queen says, "let's keep this movement alive."


_Couldn't of said it better myself_:h5:


----------



## Sir Lexxx

:werd:


----------



## Blue94cady

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wanted to Thank Torres Empire Staff and Specially Marsella AKA "The Lowrider Queen" for making this show happen. I don't think people know yet how much effort Marsella put into this show unless u know her personally as a friend. A lot of u might think I'm kissing her ass but I really don't give a F... !!!! I know how to give a person props when I see it. I don't hate and complain bout what goes wrong. I've said it before, its not easy to organize a show. If it was, y don't u throw one then. But anyways, I also wanted to thank each and everyone of u that had the courage to approach me and start a conversation and introducing urself to me. Either meeting u on layitlow or giving me props on my car. I had a lot of u confront me and speak highly and thank me for going up to Woodland. I had a great time and would definitely consider going many more times in the future. That's what I love to do. Travel to show my car. Thank you Woodland. God bless you all. Like The Lowrider Queen says, "let's keep this movement alive."


Simon asi se abla loko fue un plaser conoserte i ver tu 60 esta bien chingon looko see u in vegas  i suerte


----------



## Terco

BAD ASS PICS AND CONGRATS TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## watson rider

I want to thank torres empire and marsella for puting together a great show .
I kno we are small fish in a big pond but the staff showed us luv. Much luv and Respect VP Big MOE WATSONVILLE RIDERS CC/BC


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Couldn't of said it better myself_:h5:


 Thanx Sir Lexxx. It was a pleasure meeting you aswell. Can't forget about Bigtito64, Blue94cady, Stkn209 and Bub916.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wanted to Thank Torres Empire Staff and Specially Marsella AKA "The Lowrider Queen" for making this show happen. I don't think people know yet how much effort Marsella put into this show unless u know her personally as a friend. A lot of u might think I'm kissing her ass but I really don't give a F... !!!! I know how to give a person props when I see it. I don't hate and complain bout what goes wrong. I've said it before, its not easy to organize a show. If it was, y don't u throw one then. But anyways, I also wanted to thank each and everyone of u that had the courage to approach me and start a conversation and introducing urself to me. Either meeting u on layitlow or giving me props on my car. I had a lot of u confront me and speak highly and thank me for going up to Woodland. I had a great time and would definitely consider going many more times in the future. That's what I love to do. Travel to show my car. Thank you Woodland. God bless you all. Like The Lowrider Queen says, "let's keep this movement alive."


*THANK YOU FOR YOUR KIND WORDS ANGELISTIC MEAN SO MUCH TO ME MORE THAN YOU WILL EVER KNOW. YOU ARE AN AMAZING PERSON WHO TRULY KNOWS WHAT IT'S REALLY ALL ABOUT "COMING TOGETHER FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING"*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> Simon asi se abla loko fue un plaser conoserte i ver tu 60 esta bien chingon looko see u in vegas  i suerte


 Para eso es la boca carnal. Para comer y hablar. Si no comes, te mueres de hambre. Si no hablas nadie te ba hacer caso . El gusto fue mio. Te dije Que tus partes iban a llegar el viernes en la noche y llegaron. Que bueno Que pudiste atender el show pare representar tu club. Esta bonita tu ranfla. Puro pa delante. Hay nos vemos en Las Vegas amigo.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Dammmmmm 35 users browsing this topic!!!!!!! We must be doing something right. Lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

Gracias a T E for a badass show had a good time with new and old frendsI espesial mente ala reina por todo lo q ase por nosotro viva la Raza nadien te puede quitar la corrona reina sige asiendo lo q ases q loases muy bien gracias de Centro Valle CC


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THANK YOU FOR YOUR KIND WORDS ANGELISTIC MEAN SO MUCH TO ME MORE THAN YOU WILL EVER KNOW. YOU ARE AN AMAZING PERSON WHO TRULY KNOWS WHAT IT'S REALLY ALL ABOUT "COMING TOGETHER FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING"*


Awwww ur gonna make me cry. LOL. It's just that u know how I am. I speak what I see and how I feel. I don't like the fact that when I'm setting up on Saturday and people are bitching and complaining bout where they are parking or what Torres Empire Staff do wrong or what u do wrong. If they don't like something they should be grown men and keep it to them selves and just not come to the next one. But u hear the same thing, that u guys fucked up last year or other shows doing the same thing, but then there they are again. Grow up. Damm. The cars that attended the show and the amount of spectators say it all. It was packed. It was a great show. Yea the rain fucked up things but everyone that truly loves this didn't complain. U can't control the weather. Forget about the ten people that complained bout the show . Im sure there were thousands that were happy. Ssshhhhaaaaaauuuuuu!!!!!! TU SABESSSSSSS.....


----------



## chinto67




----------



## BIGTITO64

On behalf of Blvd Kings we would like to Thank Torres Empire and Marcella and da staff for there hospitality . Sam at da end of show asked one of my members what place my glasshouse took , my member said none , Sam asked our number and in 15 minutes came back with an award , just wanted to share that , That Sam seems to be still a rider , never met him till Sunday , but he showed me he down I will be back for another one of there shows


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Awwww ur gonna make me cry. LOL. It's just that u know how I am. I speak what I see and how I feel. I don't like the fact that when I'm setting up on Saturday and people are bitching and complaining bout where they are parking or what Torres Empire Staff do wrong or what u do wrong. If they don't like something they should be grown men and keep it to them selves and just not come to the next one. But u hear the same thing, that u guys fucked up last year or other shows doing the same thing, but then there they are again. Grow up. Damm. The cars that attended the show and the amount of spectators say it all. It was packed. It was a great show. Yea the rain fucked up things but everyone that truly loves this didn't complain. U can't control the weather. Forget about the ten people that complained bout the show . Im sure there were thousands that were happy. Ssshhhhaaaaaauuuuuu!!!!!! TU SABESSSSSSS.....


*WHO COMPLAINED? I WAS SO BUSY TRYING TO TAKE CARE OF EVERYONE PERSONALLY IF ANY ISSUES AROSE. BUT IT'S HARD BEING EVERYWHERE I TRIED RUNNING AS FAST AS I COULD WITH MY LITTLE LEGS LOL... :roflmao:I'M SURE MANY INDIVIDUALS SAW ME EVERYWHERE. ALL I CAN DO IS TRY. *


----------



## BIGTITO64

Also on another note it was great seeing a lot of cars I never have seen before , and meeting members from other clubs like Imperials,Stylistics, and Klique 
Got to talk to these guys and they were cool showing me stuff on there cars not being stuck up, and we talked about how they glad being up here and how we want to show down there, that . 
We agreed car guys have respect for each other , no one showing colors we know da youngster can mess it up , but it is good we both are bridging da gap 
And can show people we as Raza can coexist , I don't think I saw one fight at all


----------



## STKN209

SIR LEXX THANKS FOR THE PICS AND MY PIC OF MY CAR....TOO.............:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx Sir Lexxx. It was a pleasure meeting you aswell. Can't forget about Bigtito64, Blue94cady, Stkn209 and Bub916.


THANKS HOMIE....IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING U TOO....ILL SEE U IN VEGAS...WILL HAVE A BEER....AND CHOP IT UP.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx

STKN209 said:


> SIR LEXX THANKS FOR THE PICS AND MY PIC OF MY CAR....TOO.............:thumbsup:


Your very welcome I had to stop and take a snap snap of your beautiful ranfla. Gorgeous ride you got homie:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## gamekilla61

Thank you.....it was a good show! and it was nice to meet you. You can count on us again.....


----------



## lupe

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WHO COMPLAINED? I WAS SO BUSY TRYING TO TAKE CARE OF EVERYONE PERSONALLY IF ANY ISSUES AROSE. BUT IT'S HARD BEING EVERYWHERE I TRIED RUNNING AS FAST AS I COULD WITH MY LITTLE LEGS LOL... :roflmao:I'M SURE MANY INDIVIDUALS SAW ME EVERYWHERE. ALL I CAN DO IS TRY. *


 and yes you were going left going right and you also helped out situated the parking and we also accomadated people with parking thats whats its all about getting along with each other I also liked the move in on saturday kicking it and meeting alot of new people and helping each other out thanks MARCELLA for everything PADRINOS had a great time we'll see you again next year in WOODLAND:thumbsup::thumbsup: on your effort gracias.........LUPE.............


----------



## bub916

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What's up UCE HOUSE!!!!!!!!! U must be the homie with the nice upholstery.  It was nice meeting you aswell. Thanx for the compliment bout the car. Yes, I will see u in Vegas. Tell ur boy with the 64 to think bout the colors I told him bout. Lmfao......


YUP YUP! .... GLAD U HOMIES GOT HOME SAFE, LOOK'N FORWARD TO VEGAS!:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

BIGTITO64 said:


> Also on another note it was great seeing a lot of cars I never have seen before , and meeting members from other clubs like Imperials,Stylistics, and Klique
> Got to talk to these guys and they were cool showing me stuff on there cars not being stuck up, and we talked about how they glad being up here and how we want to show down there, that .
> We agreed car guys have respect for each other , no one showing colors we know da youngster can mess it up , but it is good we both are bridging da gap
> And can show people we as Raza can coexist , I don't think I saw one fight at all


:thumbsup:


----------



## gamekilla61

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT HOME SAFE MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO KLIQUE


your a classy lady and it was nice to meet you. You guys can count on us for your next show.
gamekilla..:guns:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*IT WERENT FOR ALL OF YOU COMING OUT TO SUPPORT THERE WOULD BE NO SHOWS.
JUST SHOWING HOW IMPORTANT EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU ARE THE REWARD FOR ME
IS THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA COMING TOGETHER AND ENJOYING THE DAY.*




watson rider said:


> I want to thank torres empire and marsella for puting together a great show .
> I kno we are small fish in a big pond but the staff showed us luv. Much luv and Respect VP Big MOE WATSONVILLE RIDERS CC/BC





Blue94cady said:


> Gracias a T E for a badass show had a good time with new and old frendsI espesial mente ala reina por todo lo q ase por nosotro viva la Raza nadien te puede quitar la corrona reina sige asiendo lo q ases q loases muy bien gracias de Centro Valle CC





BIGTITO64 said:


> On behalf of Blvd Kings we would like to Thank Torres Empire and Marcella and da staff for there hospitality . Sam at da end of show asked one of my members what place my glasshouse took , my member said none , Sam asked our number and in 15 minutes came back with an award , just wanted to share that , That Sam seems to be still a rider , never met him till Sunday , but he showed me he down I will be back for another one of there shows





lupe said:


> and yes you were going left going right and you also helped out situated the parking and we also accomadated people with parking thats whats its all about getting along with each other I also liked the move in on saturday kicking it and meeting alot of new people and helping each other out thanks MARCELLA for everything PADRINOS had a great time we'll see you again next year in WOODLAND:thumbsup::thumbsup: on your effort gracias.........LUPE.............





gamekilla61 said:


> your a classy lady and it was nice to meet you. You guys can count on us for your next show.
> gamekilla..:guns:


----------



## rightwire

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT HOME SAFE MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO KLIQUE


:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

It was a sick ass show TTT


----------



## 64Rag

What a great show and turn out, it was nice to see alot of new rides that I have never seen before. PREMACY Car Club had a great time can't wait till next year. We appreciate seeing people from all over out here. I know Klique,Stylistics, and Imperials was mentioned. Can't forget the lady with the green 61 impala that was out here all the way from Illinois and she is on her way to Las Vegas for the Super Show. It is always great to see a sport like this bring people together from near and far.


----------



## topdown59

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


:thumbsup:we appreciate the love, thanks


----------



## WAGON62




----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*******World-Wide*******


----------



## jroman

Great people, great show. Thanks for bring it back to one of its home.


----------



## Sir Lexxx

Terco said:


> BAD ASS PICS AND CONGRATS TO ALL!!!!!


_STYLISTICS C.C. SO. LA. WAS IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING_


----------



## People's Choice

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What's up playa..... Hope u got some rest. U looked tired Sunday night. Who didn't huh? It was a great show. See u in Vegas my niccuh. I know ur on it right now. Ur probably one of the 25 users logged in . LOL. Peace put my brutha from anutha mutha....


Yo homie you know what's up and yes you will see me in Vegas......HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What's up playa..... Hope u got some rest. U looked tired Sunday night. Who didn't huh? It was a great show. See u in Vegas my niccuh. I know ur on it right now. Ur probably one of the 25 users logged in . LOL. Peace put my brutha from anutha mutha....


You know what's up and yes I will be in Vegas.....HOLLA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnie65

Gots to make it for next years show!


----------



## ss63panic

got 1st in my class


----------



## jroman




----------



## thelou

Good show,cool gente,what up sir lexx and Ritchie rich good pics.and to all the people out at the show it was cool to chop it up


----------



## Sir Lexxx

thelou said:


> Good show,cool gente,what up sir lexx and Ritchie rich good pics.and to all the people out at the show it was cool to chop it up


Congrats on your winning once again Lou.


----------



## newstyle_64

_WOW ! THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY , U TOLD ME U WERE WORKING ON UR CAR BUT I DIDNT KNOW U WERE GOING THIS FAR :thumbsup: THE CAR LOOKS GREAT :bowrofl:



_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THANK YOU TOMAS, JR. & THE REST OF THE IMPERIALS MEMBERS COMING DOWN GLAD EVERYONE
HAD A SAFE TRIP BACK SO MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR YOU. NEXT TIME YOU WILL NEED TO MAKE JAIMETO COME WITH YOU. LOL:biggrin:*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

gamekilla61 said:


> your a classy lady and it was nice to meet you. You guys can count on us for your next show.
> gamekilla..:guns:


*AWWW THANK YOU AL, LOOKED FORWARD TO SEEING GAME KILLA 61 IN PERSON JOSE TOLD ME YOU WERE ADDING THE FINISHING TOUCHES THE DIAMONDS SET IT OFF.
















*


----------



## PapaBear2o9

_*Wicked Ridaz had a good time...







*_


----------



## og flip from frisco

On behalf of Low Creations Car Club extend our greatest gratitude to the Torres Empire. Great show!!!!!!! Come back every year.


----------



## PapaBear2o9




----------



## PapaBear2o9




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Dammmmmm 35 users browsing this topic!!!!!!! We must be doing something right. Lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

lupe said:


> and yes you were going left going right and you also helped out situated the parking and we also accomadated people with parking thats whats its all about getting along with each other I also liked the move in on saturday kicking it and meeting alot of new people and helping each other out thanks MARCELLA for everything PADRINOS had a great time we'll see you again next year in WOODLAND:thumbsup::thumbsup: on your effort gracias.........LUPE.............


----------



## bub916

SO... DID I HEAR "CAL EXPO" NEXT YEAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


> _STYLISTICS C.C. SO. LA. WAS IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING_


Pinche Sir Lexxx. Eres a toda madre carnal. Gracias Por tu support. Ur a cool cat. No ****. LOL. Here's my number carnal incase u ever wanna BS. 1(310)490-8491. Great flicas homie. Keep up the good work.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

People's Choice said:


> You know what's up and yes I will be in Vegas.....HOLLA!!!!!!!!!


Alright playa. See u over there....


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

newstyle_64 said:


> _WOW ! THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY , U TOLD ME U WERE WORKING ON UR CAR BUT I DIDNT KNOW U WERE GOING THIS FAR :thumbsup: THE CAR LOOKS GREAT :bowrofl:_


Thanx Doug for the compliments. Means a lot coming from a Gee like you.  someone thats been Lowriding for as long as you have. Thanx Gee....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

jroman said:


> View attachment 368815





og flip from frisco said:


> On behalf of Low Creations Car Club extend our greatest gratitude to the Torres Empire. Great show!!!!!!! Come back every year.





LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Thanx Lowrider Queen for that beautiful collage u made. Sir Lexxx, Dream On, Two Tonz and all those professional photographers better watch out. U support me, I support you. That's what this is all about. Helping one another and supporting one another..


----------



## angelisticsola5960

[/QUOTE]Look at you... already starting something. LOL. Even though I'm sure The Lowrider Queen can probably get that place if the people would ask her too. She knows so many people and can pull strings but I liked personally the spot shed the show was. It's huge.... everything is around there and easy access to the freeway.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I'm out for now.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> ]


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *The 2 champs of the CAR HOP... Mr. Elio (elwood) and Jennifer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What categories did u & jenn win in?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx Lowrider Queen for that beautiful collage u made. Sir Lexxx, Dream On, Two Tonz and all those professional photographers better watch out. U support me, I support you. That's what this is all about. Helping one another and supporting one another..


YA OKAY NOW LOL!!!..............:roflmao:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman




----------



## ra8drfan

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> CALIFORNIA 63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: REAL NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## SHOELACES

People's Choice said:


> Yo homie you know what's up and yes you will see me in Vegas......HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!


baller


----------



## bub916

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Look at you... already starting something. LOL. Even though I'm sure The Lowrider Queen can probably get that place if the people would ask her too. She knows so many people and can pull strings but I liked personally the spot shed the show was. It's huge.... everything is around there and easy access to the freeway.....


haha wasnt ment to be like starting anything! it just would be so tight to see the show at cal expo! the spot is real nice.. if u like that spot,think you'll really like cal expo... either way was good show!


----------



## LURCH63

bub916 said:


> SO... DID I HEAR "CAL EXPO" NEXT YEAR! :thumbsup:


x2, i miss the supershows that were held there in the early '90s


----------



## SINFUL1

franciscojrandrade said:


> x2, i miss the supershows that were held there in the early '90s


sounds like a great idea if yall can pull it off!!!!


----------



## 85_Cutlass

NEW FRIENS CC. HAD A BLAST BIG THANKS TO TORRES EMPIRE FOR HAVING A GREAT SHOW


----------



## EL RAIDER

dam seems like I missed a great show :banghead: but the familia comes 1st maybe next year :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THANKS FOR THE LOVE MARCELLA:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

Cal Expo would be great


----------



## cook1970

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> CALIFORNIA 63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE SET UP
> TRAFFIC TO THE TOP.......
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE LOVE MARCELLA:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MARK YOU KNOW I HAVE NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT FOR TRAFFIC!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR YOUR SHOW!!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MARK YOU KNOW I HAVE NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT FOR TRAFFIC!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR YOUR SHOW!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## eastbay_drop

great show, cant wait till next year


----------



## angelisticsola5960

eastbay_drop said:


> great show, cant wait till next year


 X2... Thanx for ur PM homie once again. See u in Vegas....


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## BuiltNOTbought

Sir Lexxx thanks for the pics...was coool hanging out and meeting the PADRINOS crew....Much Respect to all of u






...Give me a holler if u ever in the (208)


----------



## People's Choice

SHOELACES said:


> baller


I'm broke


----------



## bub916

AY HOMIE.. CAR LOOKED GOOD! HOW'D U DO,WHAT U PLACE?

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 9 guests)

*bub916*
*EL*Padrino**
*People's Choice*
*79cutsupreme*
*sicksurside*
*Sir Lexxx*
*kalihuztla209*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BuiltNOTbought said:


> Sir Lexxx thanks for the pics...was coool hanging out and meeting the PADRINOS crew....Much Respect to all of u
> View attachment 369136
> ...Give me a holler if u ever in the (208)


:thumbsup:thats pimp right there.


----------



## DREAM ON

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx Lowrider Queen for that beautiful collage u made. Sir Lexxx, Dream On, Two Tonz and all those professional photographers better watch out. U support me, I support you. That's what this is all about. Helping one another and supporting one another..


THAT'S RIGHT!! THANK'S ANGEL......


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Sir Lexxx said:


>


 nice familia pics TTT


----------



## Sir Lexxx

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> nice familia pics TTT


_Yeah met them at the hotel I was staying at they came all the way from Idaho for the Lowrider/Torres empire show_. _Great family with awesome kids who love there daddy's car. Shout out to my homie Efrin and his family from Idaho_.


----------



## Sir Lexxx

BuiltNOTbought said:


> Sir Lexxx thanks for the pics...was coool hanging out and meeting the PADRINOS crew....Much Respect to all of u
> View attachment 369136
> ...Give me a holler if u ever in the (208)


_Got more picture on this link here----->_https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/LowriderAndTorresEmpireCarShowInWoodland


----------



## Guam707

Who placed in SweepStakes?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

DREAM ON said:


> THAT'S RIGHT!! THANK'S ANGEL......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BEAUTIFUL WORK DREAM ON!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*ALL THE PMS I RECEIVED WHO HAD QUESTIONS I HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN STILL WAITING ON INFO AND WILL GET THE INFORMATION TO YOU AS SOON AS I GET IT.*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ALL THE PMS I RECEIVED WHO HAD QUESTIONS I HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN STILL WAITING ON INFO AND WILL GET THE INFORMATION TO YOU AS SOON AS I GET IT.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Look at you... already starting something. LOL. Even though I'm sure The Lowrider Queen can probably get that place if the people would ask her too. She knows so many people and can pull strings but I liked personally the spot shed the show was. It's huge.... everything is around there and easy access to the freeway.....[/QUOTE]

*2012 IS LOOKING TO BE AN EXCITING YEAR FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY I CAN'T WAIT ALREADY IN THE WORKS *:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

here are currently 23 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 13 guests) 

Texas 61 Impala
MAlves916
LaReinaDelMundo
stiffy
Mr.Chop Top
Mr. Angel 71
DELGADO58
jroman
rug442


----------



## bub916

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Look at you... already starting something. LOL. Even though I'm sure The Lowrider Queen can probably get that place if the people would ask her too. She knows so many people and can pull strings but I liked personally the spot shed the show was. It's huge.... everything is around there and easy access to the freeway.....


*2012 IS LOOKING TO BE AN EXCITING YEAR FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY I CAN'T WAIT ALREADY IN THE WORKS *:thumbsup:[/QUOTE] :thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

I wanted to Thank everyone for coming out to Woodland, especially those who traveled a long distance. Though you may not always be recognized we appreciate your beautiful vehicles and commitment to this lifestyle. All the car clubs and solo riders are an inspiration to all our future generations and an example of the spirit of what low riding is about.


----------



## wicked63

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *CESAR GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT HOME SAFE SEEN THE PIC. OF ANGELISTIC **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **:worship:
> **THREE WHEELING YESTERDAY LOL BUT HE RIDES TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.
> STYLISTICS SO. LA. WILL BE COMING STRONG TO LAS VEGAS!! SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!*



That's right we ride till the wheels fall off. Thanks for everything Marcella your hard work was reallly appreciated, its not easy trying to put on a show of this magnitude and be able to pull it off. You are one of a kind......now start working on next years.....bigger.....better and you know 


STYLISTICS SO.LA WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## wicked63

DAMM!!!! YOUR WORST THAN THE PAPARAZZI, JUST KIDDING HOMIE. YOU GOT TALENT SIR LEXXX... OH BEFORE I FORGET THANKS FOR ADJUSTING MY CAMERA PICTURES CAME OUT GREAT......


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

wicked63 said:


> That's right we ride till the wheels fall off. Thanks for everything Marcella your hard work was reallly appreciated, its not easy trying to put on a show of this magnitude and be able to pull it off. You are one of a kind......now start working on next years.....bigger.....better and you know
> 
> 
> STYLISTICS SO.LA WILL BE THERE!!!!


*
YES CESAR 2012 WILL BE THE YEAR FOR BIGGER & BETTER THINGS!!!
THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:fool2::naughty:


----------



## lupe




----------



## Sir Lexxx

wicked63 said:


> DAMM!!!! YOUR WORST THAN THE PAPARAZZI, JUST KIDDING HOMIE. YOU GOT TALENT SIR LEXXX... OH BEFORE I FORGET THANKS FOR ADJUSTING MY CAMERA PICTURES CAME OUT GREAT......


_What are homie's for Cesar aka Wicked 63 I got your back and hope to see you guys maybe in Vegas but will keep you posted so you look fresh and so clean b4 Paparazzi__ Lexxx gets you by surprise again._:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx

lupe said:


>


Betty and Oscar's 60 is looking firme in this picture.


----------



## jroman




----------



## KUMPULA




----------



## Twotonz




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

jroman said:


> View attachment 369044
> View attachment 369045
> View attachment 369046
> View attachment 369047
> View attachment 369048
> View attachment 369049
> View attachment 369051
> [/QUOT
> OMG!! LOL:roflmao:


----------



## jroman

GOT MILK? QUOTE=LaReinaDelMundo;14610181]


jroman said:


> View attachment 369044
> View attachment 369045
> View attachment 369046
> View attachment 369047
> View attachment 369048
> View attachment 369049
> View attachment 369051
> [/QUOT
> OMG!! LOL:roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

wicked63 said:


> That's right we ride till the wheels fall off. Thanks for everything Marcella your hard work was reallly appreciated, its not easy trying to put on a show of this magnitude and be able to pull it off. You are one of a kind......now start working on next years.....bigger.....better and you know STYLISTICS SO.LA WILL BE THERE!!!!


 Yup. U know we got ur back. U have always taken good care of us since the L.A show to Dallas show and Woodland. Ur a classy woman that is very strong and knows what she's doing and wants. If u ever do ur own shit hit me up. Stylistics SO.LA. got you girl. Tu SABESSSSSSS. I might even work for u. LOL. I like to travel. Y not. LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I hope u pay good. I'm expensive. LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

bub916 said:


> *2012 IS LOOKING TO BE AN EXCITING YEAR FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY I CAN'T WAIT ALREADY IN THE WORKS *:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]What's up bub916? Is ur car gonna be ready for the show next yr?


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WHO COMPLAINED? I WAS SO BUSY TRYING TO TAKE CARE OF EVERYONE PERSONALLY IF ANY ISSUES AROSE. BUT IT'S HARD BEING EVERYWHERE I TRIED RUNNING AS FAST AS I COULD WITH MY LITTLE LEGS LOL... :roflmao:I'M SURE MANY INDIVIDUALS SAW ME EVERYWHERE. ALL I CAN DO IS TRY. *


on behalf of chevitos car club we had a real good time such a good time i didnt want to leave :roflmao:the rain sucked but it wasnt or first show in the rain, wont be in vegas this yr. doing some new stuff to the ride so i can win there so have all of you going,in if you see anyone from my club tellem i :nono::nono::nono::nono:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

El Aztec Pride said:


> :fool2::naughty:


Pinche Adam. LOL. U crazy fool. LOL


----------



## bub916

angelisticsola5960 said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up bub916? Is ur car gonna be ready for the show next yr?[/QUOTE] YUPP.... SHOULD BE OUT SPRING OR EARLY SUMMER.. :thumbsup: BUT IDK!? IF I'LL HAVE THAT JAG REAREND DONE YET! :roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

bub916 said:


> What's up bub916? Is ur car gonna be ready for the show next yr?


 YUPP.... SHOULD BE OUT SPRING OR EARLY SUMMER.. :thumbsup: BUT IDK!? IF I'LL HAVE THAT JAG REAREND DONE YET! :roflmao:[/QUOTE] Kool. Don't rush it though. Can't rush perfection....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

bub916 said:


> What's up bub916? Is ur car gonna be ready for the show next yr?


 YUPP.... SHOULD BE OUT SPRING OR EARLY SUMMER.. :thumbsup: BUT IDK!? IF I'LL HAVE THAT JAG REAREND DONE YET! :roflmao:[/QUOTE]Ur a fool. LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Oh shit one of the paparatzi from Northern caliente just logged in.... wattup SirLexxx????


----------



## bub916

angelisticsola5960 said:


> YUPP.... SHOULD BE OUT SPRING OR EARLY SUMMER.. :thumbsup: BUT IDK!? IF I'LL HAVE THAT JAG REAREND DONE YET! :roflmao:


Ur a fool. LOL[/QUOTE]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yup. U know we got ur back. U have always taken good care of us since the L.A show to Dallas show and Woodland. Ur a classy woman that is very strong and knows what she's doing and wants. If u ever do ur own shit hit me up. Stylistics SO.LA. got you girl. Tu SABESSSSSSS. I might even work for u. LOL. I like to travel. Y not. LOL


*THANK YOU MEANS ALLOT TO ME I KNOW I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU ANGELISTIC AND STYLISTICS SO. LA. TO ALWAYS HAVE MY BACK*!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I hope u pay good. I'm expensive. LOL



*LOL!!!*:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> on behalf of chevitos car club we had a real good time such a good time i didnt want to leave :roflmao:the rain sucked but it wasnt or first show in the rain, wont be in vegas this yr. doing some new stuff to the ride so i can win there so have all of you going,in if you see anyone from my club tellem i :nono::nono::nono::nono:


*THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT COMING OUT ENJOYING THE DAY WITH FAMILY GOOD FRIENDS AND NEW ONES!*:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

jroman said:


> GOT MILK? QUOTE=LaReinaDelMundo;14610181]


*MI**RALO JUAN?*:roflmao:


----------



## jroman

That looks like T.W . lol
That looks like T.W


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *MI**RALO JUAN?*:roflmao:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Twotonz said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

KUMPULA said:


> View attachment 369545
> View attachment 369546
> View attachment 369547
> View attachment 369548


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

THANX FOR THE OPPORTUNITY I HAD A GREAT TIME BESIDES THE WEATHER AND I THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME HAVE THE HONOR OF PERFORMING AT THIS SHOW. I HOPE THAT NEXT YEAR IS MORE PACKED AND THAT EVERYONE CAN WORK TOGETHER TO BRINGING LOWRIDING TO HOW IT USED TO BE


----------



## PapaBear2o9

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> THANX FOR THE OPPORTUNITY I HAD A GREAT TIME BESIDES THE WEATHER AND I THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME HAVE THE HONOR OF PERFORMING AT THIS SHOW. I HOPE THAT NEXT YEAR IS MORE PACKED AND THAT EVERYONE CAN WORK TOGETHER TO BRINGING LOWRIDING TO HOW IT USED TO BE


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag

Just a couple of pics of my ride at the show.



























My son helping out.


----------



## Guam707

64Rag said:


> Just a couple of pics of my ride at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son helping out.


The setup came out nice


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Oh shit one of the paparatzi from Northern caliente just logged in.... wattup SirLexxx????


:roflmao:


----------



## LURCH63

Twotonz said:


>


Damn she looks good!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER QUEEN
[LOWRIDER QUEEN
[URL="http://picasion.com/"][LOWRIDER QUEEN]
\
LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOWRIDER QUEENLOWRIDER QUEEN[URL="http://picasion.com/"][LOWRIDER QUEEN]\[URL=http://picasion.com/]LOWRIDER QUEEN[/URL]


Dammmmmm girl. U got skills. LOL. Is there something u can't do. LOL. Should call u "La Chingona". LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Look who's here.... La Chingona. LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Hey Chingona, was going to send u a PM but I figured ill ask u cuz a lot of people are probably asking themselves the same question. What's next now? What's after Vegas? Any Shows u gonna throw? What's cracking????


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Dammmmmm girl. U got skills. LOL. Is there something u can't do. LOL. Should call u "La Chingona". LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Did u think bout my offer? Can u afford me? LOL. I like to travel......


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Hey Chingona, was going to send u a PM but I figured ill ask u cuz a lot of people are probably asking themselves the same question. What's next now? What's after Vegas? Any Shows u gonna throw? What's cracking????


2012 LOOKS TO BE A GREAT YEAR FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. 
BEING PART OF BRINGING A SHOW BACK TO L.A. WAS PHENOMENAL 
COULD NOT DESCRIBE THE FEELING OF HOW IT FELT. I CAN'T WAIT FOR 
2012 TO BEGIN.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Did u think bout my offer? Can u afford me? LOL. I like to travel......


LOL !!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Look who's here.... La Chingona. LOL


:roflmao:YOU CHANGED MY NAME HOW ABOUT LA REINA CHINGONA LOL!!!


----------



## chewie

Great show...It was nice catching up with friends..alotta nice rides out there....R.O. had a cool time...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :roflmao:YOU CHANGED MY NAME HOW ABOUT LA REINA CHINGONA LOL!!!


_Lowrider Queen es la mas chingona de toda las Reina__!!!!_


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Twotonz;1460954
said:


> :thumbsup::wow::naughty:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


64Rag said:


> Just a couple of pics of my ride at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son helping out.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Lowrider Queen es la mas chingona de toda las Reina__!!!!_


 No seas barbero. LOL. Nomas yo puedo cer barbero. LOL. Quiero Que me de jale La Chingona De Chingonas cuando haga su tour La Lowrider Queen. Lmao...... I have the first photographer in mind.    El Sir Lexxx AKA "El Paparatzi". Lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

rightwire said:


> for those retired members that cant make it to the shows here it is


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Lowrider Queen es la mas chingona de toda las Reina__!!!!_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> No seas barbero. LOL. Nomas yo puedo cer barbero. LOL. Quiero Que me de jale* La Chingona De Chingonas cuando haga su tour La Lowrider Queen.* Lmao...... I have the first photographer in mind.    El Sir Lexxx AKA "El Paparatzi". Lmfao!!!!!!!!


ANGELISTIC "AKA DIABLO" & Sir Lexxx AKA "El Paparatzi"








FEEL SO VERY BLESSED AND VERY GREAT FULL FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.

SEE YOU GUYS IN LAS VEGAS


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## thelou

*thanks for posting my cutty*

:thumbsup:


normie_pheeny said:


>


----------



## supremes

have all the class winners been posted yet? and were can i view them? thanks


----------



## Sir Lexxx

supremes said:


> have all the class winners been posted yet? and were can i view them? thanks


I second that vote as well. Looking to see who won on the 70's category for street and mild custom.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Sir Lexxx said:


> I second that vote as well. Looking to see who won on the 70's category for street and mild custom.


X63!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ANGELISTIC "AKA DIABLO" & Sir Lexxx AKA "El Paparatzi"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEEL SO VERY BLESSED AND VERY GREAT FULL FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.SEE YOU GUYS IN LAS VEGAS


 Ay caramba??? Where do u get all these animation characters? U need to teach me how to get all these characters. Maybe I can get to be a Chingon like u. El Paparatzi can work for La Chingona De Chingonas and El Chingon De Chingones. Ya me hice patron solito, Como vez? Lmao...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

normie_pheeny said:


>


Thanx normie_pheeny. Nice pics. Made my car look nice.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Dammmmmm. This topic has gotten a lot of attention. 1,930 replies and 66,270 views?????? Wow!!!! Dallas with a low 959 replies and 40,293 views??? Tha L.A show with 2,422 replies and 145,525. Looks like Woodland might even pass the L.A topic.. LOl Since it passed already the Dallas one. Looks like The Woodland people gave a lot of support. Congrats to u all. Now its Vegas baby!!!!!!! Sshhhaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuu.........


----------



## GREAT WHITE

HERES SOME PICS I TOOK ... 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

SHIT EVEN THE DISPLAY POLES WERE ENGRAVED..


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

DAN FROM BRITISH COLUMBIA .. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

SCOTT FROM SALT LAKE CITY..


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bub916

:worship: BADDEST THING AT THE SHOW!


----------



## Sir Lexxx

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ay caramba??? Where do u get all these animation characters? U need to teach me how to get all these characters. Maybe I can get to be a Chingon like u. El Paparatzi can work for La Chingona De Chingonas and El Chingon De Chingones. Ya me hice patron solito, Como vez? Lmao...


_You crack me up Angel but yes I would be honor to work for both of you great people. They don't call me Lexxx el mas chigon de todo los Dj's and photographer for nothing. You see loco I multi-task I got skills homie._


----------



## Sir Lexxx

*Angelisticsola5960 here is a few pictures of my 60 Impala just wanted to share with you homie. 
*
























*
*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

GREAT WHITE said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

GREAT WHITE said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Likes....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

GREAT WHITE said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Me likes too......


----------



## angelisticsola5960

GREAT WHITE said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


First time I see a pic with that angle. Thanx.  nice job....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

GREAT WHITE said:


> SHIT EVEN THE DISPLAY POLES WERE ENGRAVED..Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thanx again....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

bub916 said:


> :worship: BADDEST THING AT THE SHOW!


Thanx bub916... see u in Vegas homie


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


> _You crack me up Angel but yes I would be honor to work for both of you great people. They don't call me Lexxx el mas chigon de todo los Dj's and photographer for nothing. You see loco I multi-task I got skills homie._


Ok thanx "El Paparatzi".....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


> *Angelisticsola5960 here is a few pictures of my 60 Impala just wanted to share with you homie. *


Dammmmmm. That's beautiful. Love it. She's gorgeous


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SEVERAL OF YOU HAVE EMAILED OR P.M. ME REGARDING SCORE SHEETS ALL SCORE SHEETS WERE SUBMITTED IMMEDIATELY AFTER THE SHOW DUE TO INDIVIDUALS WHO QUALIFIED TO COMPETE AT LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. PLEASE P.M. SO THAT I CAN GIVE YOU DIRECT EMAIL OF WHO YOU NEED TO CONTACT TO REQUEST. 

ANYONE WHO WAS NOT PRESENT FOR AWARDS PRESENTATION AND NOT SURE IF YOU WON IN YOUR CATEGORY PLEASE P.M. YOUR ENTRY NUMBER TO VERIFY. 

MARCELLA
L.Q.C.*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *SEVERAL OF YOU HAVE EMAILED OR P.M. ME REGARDING SCORE SHEETS ALL SCORE SHEETS WERE SUBMITTED IMMEDIATELY AFTER THE SHOW DUE TO INDIVIDUALS WHO QUALIFIED TO COMPETE AT LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW. PLEASE P.M. SO THAT I CAN GIVE YOU DIRECT EMAIL OF WHO YOU NEED TO CONTACT TO REQUEST. ANY ONE WHO WAS NOT PRESENT FOR AWARDS PRESENTATION AND NOT SURE IF YOU WON IN YOUR CATEGORY PLEASE P.M. YOUR ENTRY NUMBER TO VERIFY. MARCELLAL.Q.C.*


 What's up Chingona De Chingonas? What it do? What's with the L.Q.C.?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Have u checked ur payroll to see if u can afford me and El Paparatzi?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What's up Chingona De Chingonas? What it do? What's with the L.Q.C.?


*COMO ERES !!!








SINCE YOU AND El PAPARATZI CALLED LA REINA DE LA CHINGONA DE CHINGONAS.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Have u checked ur payroll to see if u can afford me and El Paparatzi?


----------



## MISTER ED

*HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR THERE WILL BE A TORRES FLORIDA SHOW......*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MISTER ED said:


> *HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR THERE WILL BE A TORRES FLORIDA SHOW......*


----------



## Dawg752

tru dat.lrm luvs to sleep on the the Flo.i know cuzz im from the ESSJ Ca.


----------



## bub916

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx bub916... see u in Vegas homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

\


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *COMO ERES !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINCE YOU AND El PAPARATZI CALLED LA REINA DE LA CHINGONA DE CHINGONAS.*


Oh yea. LOL. Forgot. My mind wasn't all there at the time. My mind is still swerving.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


U know u can count on me to be there with Sky's The Limit. Stylistics SO.LA. will be there.  I've been wanting to go out there. Let's do this Chingona De Chingonas.... Ssshhhhaaaaaauuuuuu........


----------



## angelisticsola5960

bub916 said:


> :thumbsup:


Behave out there doggie. LOL.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> U know u can count on me to be there with Sky's The Limit. Stylistics SO.LA. will be there.  I've been wanting to go out there. Let's do this Chingona De Chingonas.... Ssshhhhaaaaaauuuuuu........


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THOSE WHO REQUESTED YOUR SCORE SHEET FOR WOODLAND SHOW IT WILL BE GOING OUT BY EMAIL TODAY.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE JUST RECEIVED THEM FROM THE MAIN LRM OFFICE TODAY.

*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I THINK I RESPONDED TO EVERYONE IF FOR SOME REASON YOU DID NOT RECEIVE YOUR REQUESTED SCORE SHEET P.M. ME.*


----------



## SINFUL1

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I THINK I RESPONDED TO EVERYONE IF FOR SOME REASON YOU DID NOT RECEIVE YOUR REQUESTED SCORE SHEET P.M. ME.*


 PM SENT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I'm receiving request for score sheets. This is what I need Entry# number if you still remember it. If not I need Name car was registered under, year, make of car and an email address so I can send it to you.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SINFUL1 said:


> PM SENT


SENT


----------

